# Naruto 674 Prediction Thread



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kickassery


----------



## TeamJASA (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke using Limbo, and IT WORKS.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 16, 2014)

Lee crying some more.


----------



## Rai (Apr 16, 2014)

Left eye Rinnegan.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

I predict an action packed chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 16, 2014)

Prediction for the rest of the fight:
Naruto and Sasuke defeat Madara in a few chapters. They think it's all over but then Kaguya takes control of Madara's body and receives huge powerup. She reveals that she planned this all and used Obito and Madara to gain even greater power.

Final fight: Kaguya vs. Naruto & Sasuke


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict an action packed chapter.



If their shonen "get ready for the fight" speech is over, then yes.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 16, 2014)

I predict Byakugan suddenly being relevant again with the appearance of the Final Boss.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke using Rinnegan and MS techs.
Naruto uses SM/bijuu mode new powers.
epic chapter awaits.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke show off for an entire chapter setting us amazing fans up for Golden Week. We'll be hyped rather than sad. That's the best we can hope for. 



Coldhands said:


> Prediction for the rest of the fight:
> Naruto and Sasuke defeat Madara in a few chapters. They think it's all over but then Kaguya takes control of Madara's body and receives huge powerup. She reveals that she planned this all and used Obito and Madara to gain even greater power.
> 
> Final fight: Kaguya vs. Naruto & Sasuke



I sorta agree to a degree. 

I see Kaguya taking over but I see her escaping simply because this War arc has gone on for far too long. We don't need another fight after this one. She will probably return to wherever she came from which will set up a future arc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 16, 2014)

So chapter next week then Golden Week?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 16, 2014)

^yup


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 16, 2014)

Kishi may resurrect Neji then


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2014)

*Chapter 674*:  The Awakening

After quips are exchanged, Madara makes the first move, but is easily out maneuvered.   The two make a counter attack, but is easily blocked.  It's a virtual stalemate.   Sasuke is learning the powers of the Rinnegan.

But Madara begins to unleash the powers of the Juubi, and turns the tide......for now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke uses his distinct OG Rinnegan jutsu. :ignoramus


----------



## Mariko (Apr 16, 2014)

I predict Naruto fighting ? la Zoro with his 2 sticks


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2014)

All out brawl


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Hope Sasuke trolls chapter 673, by revealing the Rinnegan in both eyes.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke uses susanoo and it has this symbol attached to it.



Proving he's also using ninshuu.


----------



## calimike (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto preview


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 16, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto preview



Whats written in it? Can anyone translate?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 16, 2014)

Golden Week's cliffhanger!  My body is not ready, Kishi!


----------



## Datakim (Apr 16, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Sasuke uses susanoo and it has this symbol attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Proving he's also using ninshuu.



I think thats probably Ashuras symbol, not the symbol of Ninshuu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

We should get next weeks chapter early as well, right? At least I think so due to Golden Week starting.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 16, 2014)

Do we get early spoilers this week too?


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> We should get next weeks chapter early as well, right? At least I think so due to Golden Week starting.



yea perhaps 3 pages from next week chapter this Friday.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 16, 2014)

Kaguya will rise at the end of the chapter!


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Whats written in it? Can anyone translate?



"after a grim battle, cornered Madara finally (does something)!?"


----------



## TRN (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> "after a grim battle, cornered Madara finally (does something)!?"



take sakura or hinata as a hostage


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> "after a grim battle, cornered Madara finally (does something)!?"



Some how enters Obito's Kamui world (force Kakashi to send him there) to get his other eye.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

I expect an intense fight

and maybe more of kaguya speaking


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

TRN said:


> take sakura or hinata as a hostage


take hinata! she's a byakugan princess.


Klue said:


> Some how enters Obito's Kamui world (force Kakashi to send him there) to get his other eye.



or uses his mange techs
or shows his third eye
or gets taken over by kaguya
or retreat into his cave 
or shows what is hid behind the loincloth
or starts to dance

the hero, madarampa is pushed to the wall by 2 cheat punks!! can he get off the hook? stay tuned!!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chapter 675 - As one

*Scene switches to Kamui dimension*

Sakura "are you sure this will work"

Obito "Yes, please do it don't worry about me"

*Sakura touches Obito's Zetsu sides and begins injecting her slug chakra*

Zetzu "this is dangerous i must......."

*Scene switches to the battlefield*

Madara "fools i'm the art of perfection how do you think 2 halfwits like yourself can defeat a god"

Sasuke "Who said we would be fighting you as 2*

*Naruto smirks*

Sasuke "Are you ready loser" *stares at naruto*

Naruto "I'm ready jerk"

*Sasuke looks at naruto and they enter into a dimension*

Naruto "Where are we"

Sasuke "This is Orochimaru's body transfer dimension. I inherited this after our fight"

Sasuke "Instead of me taking over your body, we're going to merge togethor and stop this war"

Naruto "Dattenbayo"

*out the side dimension, Naruto and Sasuke's body are enveloped in a fierce blue chakra and their sould intertwine"

Naruto "!!!"

Sasuke "!!! here it goes naruto"

*BOOM, the battlefield has shockwaves around it as a new power is formed"

*Madara smirks*

Madara "fools do you really think you can win, i am what Nagato, and Obito failed to become"

Saruto "Shut up and let's do this quickly"

*Saruto appearance is like the sage except with Sasuke's face, 2 horns, sage's clothes. Both eyes have the 9 tomoe sharinningen"

*Saruto instantly teleports behind Madara*

Madara "!"

*Saruto impales Madara with a kick to the back that sends him up 300 ft in the air*

*Saruto appears on top of madara and sends a kick that hurls him falling back into the earth like a comet*

*CRASH*

*The damage from his fall creates a chasm in the earth's crust*

Kakashi "this is dangerous, we mustn't interfere. This is no longer a battle of shinobi, but a clash of GOD's"

Gaara " I agree let's watch this fight from further away"

*Madara instantly get's up with no damage*

Madara "Is that it? You'll have to do much better than that if you hope to win"

*Madara makes Lion, Tiger, Bear, Ox and Snake seals*

Madara "Super Limbo!!"

*Scene changes to Kamui dimension*

*Obito is coughing up blood*

Obito "You did it sakura, the poison from Katsuya you injected in me has killed black zetsu before he could use his jutsu"

Sakura "!"

Obito "I don't have much time left, you know what to do with these eyes once i'm goine"

*Obito uses his remaing chakra to transport Sakura back to Kakashi and Gai*

Kakashi "Obito!!!"

Obito "Why that look Kakashi? It appears i will be seeing Rin again soon"

Kakashi "Obito you?!?"

*flash back to the hanabi bridge "

Young Obito "Kakashi with my eye we will always see the same thing"

Young Kakashi "Obito i will not let this gift to waste "

*Back to the present*

Obito "Kakashi please accept this gift one last time"

*Obito dies*

Sakura "Kakashi we don't have much time come here"

Madara "This sensation?!?!" "Can it be?" "My eye!!!!!"

Madara "I'm coming right now and will kill anyone in the way"

*Madara makes his way over towards Sakura and in the process of striking her*

*Noon Turtle*

*Madara's attack is blocked*

*Lee blocked Madara's attack and appears in the 7th gate*

Lee "You're not to lay a hand on her trash"

*Chapter ends with Naruto teleporting next to Lee and thanking him for the save*


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope Sasuke powers down, removes the tomoe, so we can finally see the the classic Rinnegan colored red.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Sasuke uses susanoo and it has this symbol attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Proving he's also using ninshuu.



I think Sasuke is going to get this on his forehead with tomoe on it and Rinnegan Rings.


----------



## tentalones (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> I hope Sasuke powers down, removes the tomoe, so we can finally see the the classic Rinnegan colored red.



um, the tomoe are a part of the 'classic rinnegan' unless you're talking about that diluted purple thing that madara awakened at the end of his life and gave to nagato.....

but sasuke has the same rinnegan as the shinju so im pretty sure his is the 'classic' and that youre labeling them incorrectly lol <3


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 16, 2014)

> or starts to dance


Will Madara get hit by a Smooth Criminal?


----------



## RBL (Apr 16, 2014)

I predict neji reviving.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 16, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Will Madara get hit by a Smooth Criminal?


How about by a Moonwalker?


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Will Madara get hit by a Smooth Criminal?





Glutamminajr said:


> How about by a Moonwalker?



or 
[YOUTUBE]QMEBFhVMZpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

tentalones said:


> um, the tomoe are a part of the 'classic rinnegan' unless you're talking about that diluted purple thing that madara awakened at the end of his life and gave to nagato.....
> 
> but sasuke has the same rinnegan as the shinju so im pretty sure his is the 'classic' and that youre labeling them incorrectly lol <3



From the reader's perspective, which Rinnegan would we deem the classic?


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2014)

i predict no rennigan jutsu from sasuke. instead, we get a big susano'o with more rasengans ck


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> i predict no rennigan jutsu from sasuke. instead, we get a big susano'o with more rasengans ck



Sasuke always presented new jutsus and powers.You can bet he will do the same this chapter.
I predict a new Susanoo and/or Rinnegan techs like Preta and/or Deva/Limbo


----------



## Klona (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara will probably take Sasuke's left eye.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke will use the traditional rinnegan powers, or if he gets totally new ones?

I mean all rinnegan until now (not counting Hagoromos ghost) have been versions of Madaras rinnegan that were either passed around or copied onto paths or used by an edo tensei.

Sasuke however has awakened an eye thats totally unrelated. MS sharingans don't all have the same powersets, so its possible that the same applies to the (sha)rinnegan. Sasuke might demonstrate new and unique powers totally different from Madaras.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Datakim said:


> I wonder if Sasuke will use the traditional rinnegan powers, or if he gets totally new ones?
> 
> I mean all rinnegan until now (not counting Hagoromos ghost) have been versions of Madaras rinnegan that were either passed around or copied onto paths or used by an edo tensei.
> 
> Sasuke however has awakened an eye thats totally unrelated. MS sharingans don't all have the same powersets, so its possible that the same applies to the (sha)rinnegan. Sasuke might demonstrate new and unique powers totally different from Madaras.



I expect him to have Preta path, perhaps Deva/Limbo as it will compliment his fighting style and more than likely 4 higher realms aside of the upgraded Susanoo and MS techs.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto's awesomeness.

More cool stuff.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 16, 2014)

No need for another rinnegan gor sasuke., one is enough., how can he use susanno if he will have 2 rinnegan, sharingan is needed, or else he will lose sussano


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> No need for another rinnegan gor sasuke., one is enough., how can he use susanno if he will have 2 rinnegan, sharingan is needed, or else he will lose sussano



Madara used Susano'o without eyes, and with a single Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2014)

I think madara will get a byakugan and have all 3 eyes


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

I predict many distinctly new Rinnegan jutsu and a ton of butt hurt. :ignoramus


----------



## Kneel (Apr 16, 2014)

tentalones said:


> um, the tomoe are a part of the 'classic rinnegan' unless you're talking about that diluted purple thing that madara awakened at the end of his life and gave to nagato.....
> 
> but sasuke has the same rinnegan as the shinju so im pretty sure his is the 'classic' and that youre labeling them incorrectly lol <3



well the SO6P has a rinnegan without Tomoe, so your saying thats not the normal one?its the same as Madaras.

Also, I think it would be cool if madara suddenly flew to Kakashi, ripped out his Soul and stole his Sharingan eye, Kamui to Obito, rip out his Rinnegan and finally get his left rinnegan back


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

i predict Sasuke activating a body sized susanoo armor, and using the true power of the eye to basically turn things that he can imagine in reality


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2014)

The MS trans makes it seem even more clear Kaguya is the Divine Tree and she wants to cast the Infinite Tsukuyomi soon. 

Whichever translation is more accurate, it looks like Kaguya is gonna take over as the final villain of the series after Madara's upcoming defeat, and since she said "the time for everything to become one is *soon*", I think she might immediately try to cast, and actually succeed in casting the Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

it would be interesting if only Naruto and Sasuke are left untouched by infinite tsukuyomi, and they have to fight Kaguya/Madara to actually break it


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 16, 2014)

10 chapters for defeating Madara, 2 chapters for the Final villain, which is either the Mask Man or Kaguya or Hagamoros brother, mark my word, Madara is just a pawn, THE QUEENS AWAITS

10 chapters for defeating Madara, 2 chapters for the Final villain, which is either the Mask Man or Kaguya or Hagamoros brother, mark my word, Madara is just a pawn, THE QUEENS AWAITS, 5 chapters for intro ang flashback to final villain, 10 chapters to deafeat the final enemy, that wpuld b 400 i think, hehe


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2014)

We get a chapter with Team Taka and kabuto explaining what happened to Sasuke's Eyes. We find out that Hashirama DNA is very hard to control so Kabuto modified them so Sasuke can control them alot easier. The Rinnegan forms in the forehead and Sasuke gets his Mangekyo back.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> We get a chapter with Team Taka and kabuto explaining what happened to Sasuke's Eyes. We find out that Hashirama DNA is very hard to control so Kabuto modified them so Sasuke can control them alot easier. The Rinnegan forms in the forehead and Sasuke gets his Mangekyo back.



Naw son.

Sasuke gains Rinnegan in both eyes. :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son.
> 
> Sasuke gains Rinnegan in both eyes. :ignoramus





Instead of two Byakugan eyes. He is going to Have two Mangekyo Eyes. EMS sucka. He just has to get control of Hashirama's cells.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2014)

omg one crazy idea just came to my mind

we have been predicting that Sasuke will get a body sized susanoo. Remember the 4 eyed sharingan statues with the eye that looked like a rinnegan on the forehead?

it would be interesting if when Sasuke activated susanoo, if its body sized, that rinnegan went up to his forehead, exacly where Kishi put the jewel/hat.

when Kishi showed those two statues together when Danzou was there, the buddha statue had the jewel symbolizing the third eye/mind's eye


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Instead of two Byakugan eyes. He is going to Have two Mangekyo Eyes. EMS sucka. He just has to get control of Hashirama's cells.



I see. Because of that one panel, people thinks it was kaguya giving order to madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Instead of two Byakugan eyes. He is going to Have two Mangekyo Eyes. EMS sucka. He just has to get control of Hashirama's cells.



Let go of the EMS. It's shitty, a disappointment, only half of Rikudou/Rinnegan power, at best.

Walk into the light, my little Csdabest-kun; from hereon, I shall guide you.

BlinkST-kun, your former guide has failed you.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Let go of the EMS. It's shitty, a disappointment, only half of Rikudou/Rinnegan power, at best.
> 
> Walk into the light, my little Csdabest-kun; from hereon, I shall guide you.
> 
> BlinkST-kun, your former guide has failed you.



Those who have faith. Shall achieve true victory in the end my friend. Sasuke will succeed where Madara have failed. If Kaguya can become hyped with this doujutsu and the Byakugan. Sasuke shall shatter the heavens with The eye and Mangekyo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Those who have faith. Shall achieve true victory in the end my friend. Sasuke will succeed where Madara have failed. If Kaguya can become hyped with this doujutsu and the Byakugan. Sasuke shall shatter the heavens with The eye and Mangekyo.



Sharingan power belongs to the Rinnegan, my friend.

Sasuke shall shatter the heavens with the power the KoR gave him.


In other words, he is our avatar now.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan power belongs to the Rinnegan, my friend.
> 
> Sasuke shall shatter the heavens with the power the KoR gave him.
> 
> ...



Don't get comfortable Hashirama power is very hard to control. Which is why Kabuto probably gave him modified cells.

Hashirama's power is hard to control. Wait till Sasuke controls it.

*Spoiler*: __ 











When Sasuke controls hashirama's power everything will be as it should be. I think Kabuto even gave Sasuke a hand with modifying the cells so he can control them better. Perhaps he had Rinnegan in both eyes before he arrive and suppressed it in the other eye and is trying to in this one. You never know man. Madara may have both Naruto Senjutsu Six Paths powers and Sasuke Rinnegan Powers. But their is something Madara doesn't have and no longer has anymore.

He Doesn't have Naruto's Uzumaki Powers nor does he has Sasuke True Uchiha powers anymore to. Madara abandoning himself will be his folly. I been saying that Sasuke was going to get a  Rinnegan but I feel it will move to his forehead where his minds eye is suppose to be.

Dat Yin Power. Spiritual, Mental Energies and Strong Chakras. Just give it time my friend. If Naruto transformed after one chapter. Same thing can happen for Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Don't get comfortable Hashirama power is very hard to control. Which is why Kabuto probably gave him modified cells.
> 
> Hashirama's power is hard to control. Wait till Sasuke controls it.
> 
> ...



The talentless Obito was able to control Hashirama's cells.

Sasuke is a genius shinobi, an Uchiha with *potential* surpassing Madara's.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Probably as we have one week left in the SJ promotion.



I wonder how much we are going to get this time. Seems to be increasing. One Panel. One Page, 3 Pages. Maybe we might get half the chapter lol. And of course the week before golden week. a Full chapter.



Klue said:


> The talentless Obito was able to control Hashirama's cells.
> 
> Sasuke is a genius shinobi, an Uchiha with *potential* surpassing Madara's.



It took Obito Over a year to control his senju DNA under the direct tutelage of Madara most likely. It even took years for Madara to awaken and control its power. Also dont forget that it was hinted that the Rinnegan that you know and love is a mutation. We have seen that when you don't control foreign powers they will begin to take control of you and mutate you body. We have seen this with Rikudou Obito, Danzo, Kabuto, Sasuke, and possibly even Madara with his Rinnegan. Since it was stated flat out that Madara was weaker than hashirama so it doesn't make sense that a weaker madara would be able to control a stronger power than his own.

We have never seen this level of Rinnegan in the eye socket of a Human. Its always been depicted on the Forehead and in its various levels. Obito had to struggle to control the Juubi powers and body. Why cant Sasuke struggle to control hashirama life force and physical energies. Especially when its been shown to be difficult in every single case.


----------



## NW (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> We get a chapter with Team Taka and kabuto explaining what happened to Sasuke's Eyes. We find out that Hashirama DNA is very hard to control so Kabuto modified them so Sasuke can control them alot easier. The Rinnegan forms in the forehead and Sasuke gets his Mangekyo back.


Since when does Sasuke has Hashirama's DNA? He only has his chakra.



Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I see. Because of that one panel, people thinks it was kaguya giving order to madara.


Well, she DID tell him to absorb the tree. But yeah, that doesn't mean she's his boss or anything.



Klue said:


> The *talentless* Obito was able to control Hashirama's cells.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 17, 2014)

So much talk about sasuke, why not change the title to Sasuke, naruto gets byakugan, cant you accept that sasuke is weak?

Sasuke is not a genius, only shikamaru, sasuke since the beggining defendent on his eyes, withour it he is nothing, just like naruto, without kurama since then he is nothing, for now, naruto gets byakugan


----------



## TRN (Apr 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> So much talk about sasuke, why not change the title to Sasuke, naruto gets byakugan, cant you accept that sasuke is weak?
> 
> Sasuke is not a genius, only shikamaru, sasuke since the beggining defendent on his eyes, withour it he is nothing, just like naruto, without kurama since then he is nothing, for now, naruto gets byakugan



.....................wtf


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Instead of two Byakugan eyes. He is going to Have two Mangekyo Eyes. EMS sucka. He just has to get control of Hashirama's cells.



I would love to see something like this happen, but I'm not sure that it will.  I guess we'll find out next chapter.  At least we know that Sasuke's eye's have the potential to change as he still has the regular sharingan in one eye, so he should be able to power that eye up to mangekyou still.  Perhaps when he does that he gain a more symmetric design, either the new rinnegan in both eyes, or both his mangekyo with the third eye rinnegan.

Whatever, the case it seems that what Sasuke is doing now is his base/normal sharingan mode and there is still a lot of room for things to change.


----------



## navy (Apr 17, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto preview





takL said:


> "after a grim battle, cornered Madara finally (does something)!?"



Please add the preview to the OP, Klue. I know the preview was on the second page, but might as well get into the habit now. 

Does anyone know if we are still getting page spoilers like the last two weeks?


----------



## vered (Apr 17, 2014)

navy said:


> Please add the preview to the OP, Klue. I know the preview was on the second page, but might as well get into the habit now.
> 
> Does anyone know if we are still getting page spoilers like the last two weeks?



Yea we are supposed to get tomorrow 3 pages like last week.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 17, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea we are supposed to get tomorrow 3 pages like last week.



I don't know if it'll be 3 pages again as they've done something different each week. One week it was the first page of the chapter and then it was only a panel and then we got 3 pages last week.


----------



## Addy (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> The talentless Obito was able to control Hashirama's cells.
> 
> Sasuke is a genius shinobi, an Uchiha with *potential* surpassing Madara's.



the best it will be is a jutsu binding madara.

it is like naruto's elemental jutsu..... it is an illusion that sauske has wood jutsu


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope Naruto slices off mountain ranges.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I hope Naruto slices off mountain ranges.



And Sasuke uses Animal Realm powers.


----------



## TRN (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> And Sasuke uses Animal Realm powers.



Naruto uses Cosmic Chokeslam on kaguyadara


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Funny, because I'm not interested in Naruto's new abilities, really at all. I'll take them as they come.

Sasuke's ocular powers on the other hand?

Edge of my seat.


----------



## TRN (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto fodderize kaguadara ocular powers left and right    That Naruto


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Funny, because I'm not interested in Naruto's new abilities, really at all. I'll take them as they come.
> 
> Sasuke's ocular powers on the other hand?
> 
> ...



Same here. Naruto's new powers are kind of predictable anyway as he seems to be a carbon copy of Juubi Madara and Juubi Obito. Sasuke's powers on the other hand have me very interested as this is the first time we'll see this eye in action.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2014)

i think that Kishi's mistake with Naruto was make him fight the jinchuurikis before

if he didnt display anything from the bijuu abilities, we would be getting surprised now

i also think thats the idea that well, we have already seen Naruto use much more destructive attacks, like bijuudama, makes the other variations of destructive powers pointless

i am waiting for hax, thats why when he stopped Gai from dying his display was more interesting for me

i want abilities that will surprise us and be absurd, because by this point, Kishi kind of covered too much stuff as far as powerful destructive attacks can go


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

I predict Sasuke ises Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Funny, because I'm not interested in Naruto's new abilities, really at all. I'll take them as they come.
> 
> Sasuke's ocular powers on the other hand?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we've seen the power of the gudoudama 3 times already, but Sassukes new Doujutsu is something that we've not seen before.  Makes it a lot more interesting.  I'm hoping for a TTGL esque  Matryoshka doll style Susano;  with perfect Susanoo inside an even bigger Susanoo.


----------



## TRN (Apr 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Kishi's mistake with Naruto was make him fight the jinchuurikis before
> 
> if he didnt display anything from the bijuu abilities, we would be getting surprised now



I have to disagree, kish handle that perfect:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict Sasuke ises Shinra Tensei.



Basically, more Limbo.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, more Limbo.



Limbo vs Shinra Tensei? ?:inovilla


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto uses tenpenchii and use master cranes sky dancing tech


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 17, 2014)

As long as Kishi destroys the moon, I don't care about "brand new" abilities. :ignoramus

Ocular powers haven't been awesome since Naruto vs Pein.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Destroy the moon? Like to prevent the MEP? 

Who would have the honor?


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Limbo vs Shinra Tensei? ?:inovilla



Limbo>Shinra Tensei.Sasuke will use Limbo and Naruto will dodge it like it's nothing.


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 18, 2014)

If I get reincarnated... I wanna become a clam.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 18, 2014)

Mystoria said:


> If I get reincarnated... I wanna become a clam.



Jokey Boy's clam? 

this is me choosing not to agonise over the lack of spoilers


----------



## takL (Apr 18, 2014)

personally i dont get why the last one came out so early. its an official spoiler wsj offers via smart phone app for the readers who buy the latest issue. and the last chap weve already read is to be released on Monday 21st. 

I hear that since the next one is the end of this official spo for smart phone event, they are giving out any page from the chap save the last 4 per a smartphone. so im expecting about 13 pages.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

I know I'm going to flip out once I see Sasuke's ocular abilities.

Rinnegan is still in play. Thank you Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

mugen Izanagi GG 


or mugen Izanami? either of the two


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> mugen Izanagi GG
> 
> 
> or mugen Izanami? either of the two



Never ending Izanami, without losing an eye?

Too haxxed, but do want. 



[SIZE=-2]Only because its Rinnegan.[/SIZE]


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 18, 2014)

674 will be a chapter worthy of DBZ both sides will spam overpowered jutsu but there won't be any real development.




Klue said:


> Destroy the moon? Like to prevent the MEP?
> 
> Who would have the honor?



Mutenroshi


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> mugen Izanagi GG
> 
> 
> or mugen Izanami? either of the two



What about mugen rasengan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What about mugen rasengan?



that too 

and mugen bijuudama 


Klue said:


> Never ending Izanami, without losing an eye?
> 
> Too haxxed, but do want.
> 
> ...


it will be the Izanagi of Izanagis

he will bend automatically the reality according to what he is imagining


----------



## ZE (Apr 18, 2014)

We've never seen the destruction a sage bijuu dama can cause. Guess it could be a moon buster if Naruto's sage chakra is really as powerful as RS'.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

it will be a bijuudama of the size of the moon 


Naruto needs to be careful though, he will end up destroying the world with it

he almost did it with that tree


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know I'm going to flip out once I see Sasuke's ocular abilities.
> 
> Rinnegan is still in play. Thank you Kishi.



Funny thing is that Rinnegan is still in play on both sides.
Madara still has the Rinnegan and still lacks an eye and i expect him to get the second one somehow.
Hopefully we'll see both of them use their eye powers.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

vered said:


> Funny thing is that Rinnegan is still in play on both sides.
> Madara still has the Rinnegan and still lacks an eye and i expect him to get the second one somehow.
> Hopefully we'll see both of them use their eye powers.



Agreed.

Dying to see how their _Rinnegan's_ compare.

Naruto can chuck Rasengans all over the place as far as I care. 

But seriously, I hope Naruto reveals something new too. I really have no problem with Rasengan variants to be honest.

The new Rasengan Shuriken was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Dying to see how their _Rinnegan's_ compare.
> 
> ...



I expect him to use Hirashin out of  nowhere against Madara.
and use those sticks and gedoh damas.
we might actually see naruto with something more than just rasengans this fight.


----------



## TRN (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Dying to see how their _Rinnegan's_ compare.
> 
> ...



.....................


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

vered said:


> I expect him to use Hirashin out of  nowhere against Madara.
> and use those sticks and gedoh damas.
> we might actually see naruto with something more than just rasengans this fight.



More than just Rasengans?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

Naruto needs to control the fucking environment

make that tree dance inside of Madara or something


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 18, 2014)

Return of The Mangekyo


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Return of The Mangekyo



Yeah, it's time for _Senpo: Mangekyou Sharingan_. The nature power needed to push the EMS above the Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

i am thinking here

Maybe Madara is after his other rinnegan to actually complete his kaguya eye?


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i am thinking here
> 
> Maybe Madara is after his other rinnegan to actually complete his kaguya eye?



Merge his eyes together, then move the eye to his forehead, and obtain a Byakugan pair?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Merge his eyes together, then move the eye to his forehead, and obtain a Byakugan pair?


yeap

could explain why Sasuke got kaguya's eye

maybe it takes 2 rinnegans(complete circles) and 2 EMS(6 tomoes/remember how Madara said that Sasuke's eyes were a straight coma?)+something that Rikudou gave him to compensate the dilution(more Yin/3 tomoes?)


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeap
> 
> could explain why Sasuke got kaguya's eye
> 
> maybe it takes 2 rinnegans(complete circles) and 2 EMS(remember how Madara said that Sasuke's eyes were a straight coma?)



Sasuke will obtain Byakugan for his final battle with Naruto.

Calling it now.


----------



## takL (Apr 18, 2014)

my prediction
naruto n sasuke corner maddy in the first 13 pages 
and maddy shows his 3rd eye in the last 4 pages.


----------



## Panther (Apr 18, 2014)

I predict Naruto using Hiraishin combined with some crazy taijutsu/Kenjutsu combo's with those kendo sticks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke will obtain Byakugan for his final battle with Naruto.
> 
> Calling it now.


maybe when he activate susanoo this eye will go to his forehead, and we will see other eye on his eyes


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 18, 2014)

Why do people keep expecting Naruto to use hiraishin? 

The kunai in his mouth thing was obviously Kishi trying to make him look badass. He's not just going to start using Hiraishin when he doesn't even know the mechanics behind the jutsu.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 18, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people keep expecting Naruto to use hiraishin?
> 
> The kunai in his mouth thing was obviously Kishi trying to make him look badass. He's not just going to start using Hiraishin when he doesn't even know the mechanics behind the jutsu.



I don't think that's "obvious" at all. 

I'm not sure he's going to use Hiraishin either, but at this point I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he did.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people keep expecting Naruto to use hiraishin?
> 
> The kunai in his mouth thing was obviously Kishi trying to make him look badass. He's not just going to start using Hiraishin when he doesn't even know the mechanics behind the jutsu.



lol @ knowing mechanics. like kishi gives a fuck anymore.

just watch sasuke use rinnegan as if he's been using it forever


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

After Susano'o without eyes, I just take everything in stride.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 18, 2014)

takL said:


> my prediction
> naruto n sasuke corner maddy in the first 13 pages
> and maddy shows his 3rd eye in the last 4 pages.



I agree.  I think Obito's final request will be for Sakura to destroy his rinnegan, Zetsu will get word and teleport them back to the real world.  Madara will probably get his other rinnegan back and show his forehead sharinnegan for perfect doujutsu power.


----------



## Panther (Apr 18, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people keep expecting Naruto to use hiraishin?
> 
> The kunai in his mouth thing was obviously Kishi trying to make him look badass. He's not just going to start using Hiraishin when he doesn't even know the mechanics behind the jutsu.


 *Naruto*: yeah... now, i'm feeling like i can do all sorts of things...  
expect anything from Naruto and Sasuke now, they have the power of ass pull no jutsu behind them.


----------



## Peo (Apr 18, 2014)

Naruto took the Kunai too look more badass yes, but Kishi made him take it because Tobirama said he attached his marking to Minato's. This is why Sasuke appeared next to him (I think).


----------



## Bonds (Apr 18, 2014)

Peo said:


> Naruto took the Kunai too look more badass yes, but Kishi made him take it because Tobirama said he attached his marking to Minato's. This is why Sasuke appeared next to him (I think).



Ding Ding Ding! Winner!


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, it's time for _Senpo: Mangekyou Sharingan_. The nature power needed to push the EMS above the Rinnegan.



So swift to pull the trigger. Just like how it was called Sharingan at point and Rinnegan the Next. Things can always change. The Mangekyo will rise again.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe Madara will start big by summoning a meteor.


----------



## Source (Apr 18, 2014)

Peo said:


> Naruto took the Kunai too look more badass yes, but Kishi made him take it because Tobirama said he attached his marking to Minato's. This is why Sasuke appeared next to him (I think).



The kunai was already pretty much right next to him IIRC, he had no reason to take it and put it in his mouth if that really is the case.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Destroy the moon? Like to prevent the MEP?
> 
> Who would have the honor?



Why else would Kishi have excessive close ups of the moon?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 18, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people keep expecting Naruto to use hiraishin?
> 
> The kunai in his mouth thing was obviously Kishi trying to make him look badass. He's not just going to start using Hiraishin when he doesn't even know the mechanics behind the jutsu.



People have been predicting it on NF since the Kakashi Gaiden came out to be honest. It has always been in the "Naruto's future power up" theories since then. Beyond that, the databook referenced Hiraishin and said it's method is guarded in secrecy. That's why most of the older posters think that, well that along with the fact that Naruto basically gets everything Minato gets but more. 

I think he'll eventually get it but if he doesn't soon then he won't ever. Mostly because I do think he'll have everything major Minato has and I'd be surprised if he didn't get it. Besides, if Kurama knew the mechanics then surely he can tell Naruto if he hasn't figured it out but then again he probably has.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> So swift to pull the trigger. Just like how it was called Sharingan at point and Rinnegan the Next. Things can always change. The Mangekyo will rise again.



What's wrong with being a quick shot?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2014)

So with Naruto and Sasuke being all god mode, I suppose none of the side characters will get anymore feats? 

Tenten might due to her getting the tools, so she's bound to do something.

Sakura might get something.

However besides them I don't see any other character doing anything(Unless we switch back to the alliance and see them fighting the spiral zetsu.)


----------



## Maunten (Apr 18, 2014)

A lot of people say that Sasuke's current eye is a higher from of rinnegan, well are people forgetting that rinnegan can rip soles out and bring souls back from the after life? 

I predict that Kishi will give Sasuke Nagato's level of  rinnegan (well maybe with some extras to, like free Izanagi), the one that Kishi had to retcon because it was too OP for anything in Naruto's skill set, other than TnJ, to beat.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 18, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So with Naruto and Sasuke being all god mode, I suppose none of the side characters will get anymore feats?
> 
> Tenten might due to her getting the tools, so she's bound to do something.
> 
> ...



Not against Madara... Maybe against Spiral Zetsu and/or some efforts against Kaguya (if predictions are true about her). No one knows how far away they are now actually


----------



## ch1p (Apr 18, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict Naruto fighting ? la Zoro with his 2 sticks



This doesn't please me. Where did he learn to fight this way? Nowhere. But oh yeah, Naruto can now do anything, it has been foreshadowed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2014)

Maunten said:


> A lot of people say that Sasuke's current eye is a higher from of rinnegan, well are people forgetting that rinnegan can rip soles out and bring souls back from the after life?
> 
> I predict that Kishi will give Sasuke Nagato's level of  rinnegan (well maybe with some extras to, like free Izanagi), the one that Kishi had to retcon because it was too OP for anything in Naruto's skill set, other than TnJ, to beat.



What do you mean, Nagato's level of Rinnegan? Everyone's had the same Rinnegan.

The soul-rip is unfortunately only for people fighting fodders because it's an insta-kill. Obito and Madara weren't allowed to use it because they weren't generally going after fodder. Sasuke won't be able to use it either for the same reason. Nobody in this fight will be using insta-kill jutsus (that actually work as they're supposed to).


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 18, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict Naruto fighting ? la Zoro with his 2 sticks



One of Zoro's attacks is Asura. 

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Maunten (Apr 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What do you mean, Nagato's level of Rinnegan? Everyone's had the same Rinnegan.
> 
> The soul-rip is unfortunately only for people fighting fodders because it's an insta-kill. Obito and Madara weren't allowed to use it because they weren't generally going after fodder. Sasuke won't be able to use it either for the same reason. Nobody in this fight will be using insta-kill jutsus (that actually work as they're supposed to).



That's why I said it got nerfed, soul rip getting taken away was like a reverse-asspull (owowowyoouch!!) and we didn't even see Nagato use his moon maker at Maximum level. Imagine if Kishi stayed loyal to the mechanics of rinnegan? This war would have been over so fast, and Naruto would have had to deal with a life without kurama.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This doesn't please me. Where did he learn to fight this way? Nowhere. But oh yeah, Naruto can now do anything, it has been foreshadowed.



To be honest, he kind of had that power long before he even said it. 

Ugghh.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Sasuke using _Onmyōton_ will finally open us up to truly learning how Yin and Yang work, so I'm all for it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

i wanna know the origin of the hax

some powers are not just something that you can create with chakra manipulation, the hax seems to only be created through a link between imagination and reality


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna know the origin of the hax
> 
> some powers are not just something that you can create with chakra manipulation, the hax seems to only be created through a link between imagination and reality



Do you have a problem with Sasuke using these style of jutsu randomly? Or do you think he should wait until after the war and become more familiar with his power?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Do you have a problem with Sasuke using these style of jutsu randomly? Or do you think he should wait until after the war and become more familiar with his power?


not at all

i was never a defender of hardwork or explanation of why character x knows how to use it suddenly

what i want to know here is how the phenomenom happens, how the Uchiha jutsus came around, how they awakened these MS jutsus.

the fact that they created Izanami might be a hint, it means that they were able to create an specific doujutsu to counter a certain situation. Itachi has repeated over and over again the true power of the sharingan line, but we never got the answer. I think that the ability to link imagination and reality might be the key here, because the Uchiha did inherit the mind energy of the sage. If Rikudou had banbutsu sozo, what to expect of the mind power of a god that can use "creation of all things"?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> To be honest, he kind of had that power long before he even said it.
> 
> Ugghh.



Before it was implied, now it's explicit.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Do you have a problem with Sasuke using these style of jutsu randomly? Or do you think he should wait until after the war and become more familiar with his power?



the manga ends after this arc with one last fight.  idk what time your talking  about that sasuke will have


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2014)

I predict more Rasengan and just for a change Bigger and Faster Chidori..........


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

i dont know why but i have the feeling that Sasuke's eye wont last long

maybe because Kishi has brought around the eye of horus symbolism, and the resemblance is too strong

though i suspect that the true power is not in the eye itself, but in Sasuke, because of the marking in his hand. I wonder if Rikudou actually left a loophole expecting Madara to attempt to steal Sasuke's eye, it would be interesting to see Madara's reaction when its useless for him, making him discover that it was actually something handled directly to Sasuke by Rikudou


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> the manga ends after this arc with one last fight.  idk what time your talking  about that sasuke will have



The author can make a reference to him training, over a period of a few weeks or so. I doubt they're going to defeat Madara and immediately have at it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know why but i have the feeling that Sasuke's eye wont last long
> 
> maybe because Kishi has brought around the eye of horus symbolism, and the resemblance is too strong
> 
> though i suspect that the true power is not in the eye itself, but in Sasuke, because of the marking in his hand. I wonder if Rikudou actually left a loophole expecting Madara to attempt to steal Sasuke's eye, it would be interesting to see Madara's reaction when its useless for him, making him discover that it was actually something handled directly to Sasuke by Rikudou


he will have the eye but i don't think there will be any difference to be honest :/


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know why but i have the feeling that Sasuke's eye wont last long
> 
> maybe because Kishi has brought around the eye of horus symbolism, and the resemblance is too strong



Eye of Horus?


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eye of Horus?



egyptian mythology............................... yu gi oh maybe?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eye of Horus?


yep



> Horus was the ancient Egyptian sky god who was usually depicted as a falcon, most likely a lanner or peregrine falcon.[10] His right eye was associated with the sun god, Ra. The eye symbol represents the marking around the eye of the falcon, including the "teardrop" marking sometimes found below the eye. The mirror image, or left eye, sometimes represented the moon and the god Djehuti (Thoth).[11]
> D10
> wedjet – Eye of Horus
> in hieroglyphs
> ...



Kishi has painted Sasuke's left eye during the Danzou fight in a pretty similar way to the eye of Horus

and the left eye of Horus is supposed to represent the moon

They did substitute it for something else though, and recovered almost completly his sight. It was the union of a human eye with the eye sight of a falcon, thats how it became famous.

though looking at it backwards, it wouldnt make sense to have a crescent moon representing it now, but a full moon. So perhaps Kishi is actually setting up a symbolism to explain how Indra's heirs ended up starting to get blind when they awakened the MS. He could come up with something like, one of Indra's reincarnations had half of his eye powers sealed at some point, and from this point all those two awakened the MS started to go blind(the seal goes on), because their power was incomplete, for example, explaining the necessity to get EMS.

I just have a feeling that the Horus symbolism will be brought up at some point(or maybe it already was, because Itachi did go for Sasuke's left eye inside of that tsukuyomi).

it would be cool if Indra's history was something like that, ending up like a curse that was passed to his descendants, and that Rikudou has actually fixed now with Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 19, 2014)

I seriously doubt Madara will take Sasuke's eye thirty seconds after he gets it.


----------



## vered (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea in your sig the panel with the eye above Hagoromo is painted as the eye of Horus as well.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2014)

Eye of Horus... 

Could be badass:


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Apr 19, 2014)

No Egyptian Mythology in my Japanese manga please, I enjoy seeing all the Buddhist and Shinto influences I'll read 666 Satan if I want Naruto with Middle Eastern influences.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 19, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Eye of Horus...
> 
> Could be badass:



Looks suspiciously like Hashi's sage mode markings.

And guess who has Hashi's chakra.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2014)

had the same thought about hasi's sage mode.

although, i would like to see CS again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 19, 2014)

Thats not hashi cells, its the effect of kabutos healing technique, but idk wats the power behind it. Hell iwant naturo to have byakugan in the name of nejie


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2014)

Are people still thinking that Sasuke is going to get a Sage Mode?

Seriously, I thought it was done with last chapter when Madara said Naruto got the Sage's Sage Mode and Sasuke the rinnegan!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 19, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Are people still thinking that Sasuke is going to get a Sage Mode?
> 
> Seriously, I thought it was done with last chapter when Madara said Naruto got the Sage's Sage Mode and Sasuke the rinnegan!



I guess people expect Sasuke to gain Hashi's SM or Kabuto's.

Since Naruto has the ultimate RS Sage Mode then Sasuke getting a minor version of SM wouldn't be so off. Naruto getting some minor dokutsu like byakugan also wouldn't be so surprising IMO. Naruto already has weird eyes due to SM and Kurama's chakra anyway.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 19, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Thats not hashi cells,* its the effect of kabutos healing technique*, but idk wats the power behind it. Hell iwant naturo to have byakugan in the name of nejie



Hashirama gave him his chakra.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama gave him his chakra.



Are we sure of that? I mean, he gave sauce something but I don't remember him to tell clearly what it was... (I may be wrong...  )


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Are we sure of that? I mean, he gave sauce something but I don't remember him to tell clearly what it was... (I may be wrong...  )



he said "here is the last remaining of my senjutsu chakra".


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> he said "here is the last remaining of my senjutsu chakra".



Owww... Well... 

Thanks! 

I've propably read this chapter too quickly...


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 19, 2014)

The wait for spoilers hurts me this time around, due to the last few weeks and having really early spoilers and the chapters coming out midday on a Wednesday I've been over the moon.
But waiting really  puts me on edge.

Also am I the only one who is hoping Gai can't be saved?
That giving him that bit of chakra has kept him alive, but he won't be able to actually live.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 19, 2014)

Gai needs to die. Not because there's an essential need for the manga to be darker. But to give guy his honourable martyrdom and thus, cementing his heroism.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 19, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Gai needs to die. Not because there's an essential need for the manga to be darker. But to give guy his honourable martyrdom and thus, cementing his heroism.


He should have, yes. Unfortunately this is Kishi we're speaking of, so of course he won't.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 19, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Since Naruto has the ultimate RS Sage Mode then Sasuke getting a minor version of SM wouldn't be so off. Naruto getting some minor dokutsu like byakugan also wouldn't be so surprising IMO. Naruto already has weird eyes due to SM and Kurama's chakra anyway.



Personally I would hate it if Sasuke just gets any version of SM. The whole point of SM was that you need to train to use it. Even Kabuto, who genetically engineered himself massively still had to study with that snake sage to get SM.

If Sasuke were to go and study with the same snake Kabuto did and learned SM as fast as Naruto did (a few weeks?), then I would have no problems with that. But I would be really annoyed if Sasuke just pulls SM from his ass.

Heck, the whole point of the technique and chakra Hashirama gave to Sasuke was to bind Madara using the fact that Madara cannot use SM on his own and is just stealing Hashiramas, and as consequence is very inferior compared to proper sages.

I think we got enough instant and free powerups from Hagoromo.

Cursed Seal would be ok though, since we know that does not require the user to train (except maybe to improve usage, and thats something Sasuke did during the timeskip). Though I suspect that Sasukes super-rinnegan has some properties that render it immune to Madaras anti-ninjutsu technique, so Sasuke won't need Natural Energy to hurt Madara.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 19, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Personally I would hate it if Sasuke just gets any version of SM. The whole point of SM was that you need to train to use it. Even Kabuto, who genetically engineered himself massively still had to study with that snake sage to get SM.
> 
> If Sasuke were to go and study with the same snake Kabuto did and learned SM as fast as Naruto did (a few weeks?), then I would have no problems with that. But I would be really annoyed if Sasuke just pulls SM from his ass.
> 
> ...



Madara skipped training using Hashirama and Obito controlled the Juubi senjutsu with willpower.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 19, 2014)

Sasuke's technically already gone through his _"training"_ with Sennin Mode with the three years he spent mastering Orochimaru's Juuinka, an application of Juugo's Senninka, which is .

Senjutsu is necessary to inflict any harm to a Juubi Jinchuuriki. He's getting Senninka back in some capacity.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke's technically already gone through his _"training"_ with Sennin Mode with the three years he spent mastering Orochimaru's Juuinka, an application of Juugo's Senninka, which is .
> 
> Senjutsu is necessary to inflict any harm to a Juubi Jinchuuriki. He's getting Senninka back in some capacity.



Yin + Yang + Nature power = 9-Tomoe Rinnegan


Perhaps?


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke's technically already gone through his _"training"_ with Sennin Mode with the three years he spent mastering Orochimaru's Juuinka, an application of Juugo's Senninka, which is .
> 
> Senjutsu is necessary to inflict any harm to a Juubi Jinchuuriki. He's getting Senninka back in some capacity.



This is just Senjutsu. As long as it is some form of Curse Seal I am fine. I just don't want a actual Sage Mode where it is necessary for him to gather Natural Energy. So he has not gone through "training" with Sennin Mode. He just has training using Senjutsu chakra.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 19, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Madara skipped training using Hashirama and Obito controlled the Juubi senjutsu with willpower.



Obito has never controlled or used senjutsu.Madara has it via a hack mod hashi's face but he cannot use it.Same way he has bijuu chakra but cannot use it,They are shitty fakes that have cs version of everything.

The only power they can use do decent level is the doujutsu because thats their natural ability.The rest of their powers are just workarounds which they cant fully use.

Which is why naruto's attacks will continue to be dangerous he is using juubi powers properly.And now uchiahs want sasuke to have sage mode for what?? EMs was stronger no


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Obito has never controlled or used senjutsu.Madara has it via a hack mod hashi's face but he cannot use it.Same way he has bijuu chakra but cannot use it,They are shitty fakes that have cs version of everything.



A Juubi Jinchuuriki is using Senjutsu. Wasn't that made clear in this very chapter? Naruto is using the Rikudou's Senjutsu, and Sasuke is using the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Naruto gaining the Byakugan makes sense to you?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 19, 2014)

I made an illustration of this earlier. It's possible the "Senjutsu" component has indeed been relegated to the Rinnegan. Or, Sasuke will use Yin-Yang chakra to supplement his jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I made an illustration of this earlier. It's possible the "Senjutsu" component has indeed been relegated to the Rinnegan. Or, Sasuke will use Yin-Yang chakra to supplement his jutsu.



Are you seeing this Csdabest? 

Come into the light my child, and find freedom from the Uchiha and their Sharingan which restricts you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you seeing this Csdabest?
> 
> Come into the light my child, and find freedom from the Uchiha and their Sharingan which restricts you.


all united in the light(darkness) of Sauce


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto gaining the Byakugan makes sense to you?



I'm just saying that if Sasuke ends up getting a water down version of the bodies power in terms of Sage Mode/CS or whatever, then it only makes seen that Naruto get a watered down version of an eye power.  The only what that really makes sense it the byakugan.  The byakugan isn't very powerful, and seems to relate to taijutsu and the body more than any of the other eye powers.

I'm not saying that it happen, or that it's likely.  It simply makes sense *if* Sasuke manifests the body powers Senjutsu, and even then it is probably slightly less likely.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Personally I would hate it if Sasuke just gets any version of SM. The whole point of SM was that you need to train to use it. Even Kabuto, who genetically engineered himself massively still had to study with that snake sage to get SM.
> 
> If Sasuke were to go and study with the same snake Kabuto did and learned SM as fast as Naruto did (a few weeks?), then I would have no problems with that. But I would be really annoyed if Sasuke just pulls SM from his ass.
> 
> ...




Sasuke is a genius and he was accustomed to use the Cursed Seal. He had three years of practice with Senjutsu. He even manages to handle the Senjutsu chakra from Juugo and mixed it with his Susanou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

i get curious about how Juugo shoots chakra balls


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

It seems more that Naruto is using the power of the 9 Bijuus than Rikudou's Senjutsu. Madara's comments do not make sense. How he knows Hagoromo Sennin Mode?


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> It seems more that Naruto is using the power of the 9 Bijuus than Rikudou's Senjutsu. Madara's comments do not make sense. How he knows Hagoromo Sennin Mode?



Because he possess that power too along with the rinnegan, he even said it.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

Magnus Exorcismus said:


> Because he possess that power too along with the rinnegan, he even said it.



Madara possess Juubi power (like Naruto and Hagoromo) and Hashirama's Senjutsu. Not Hagoromo's Sennin Mode.


----------



## vered (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> It seems more that Naruto is using the power of the 9 Bijuus than Rikudou's Senjutsu. Madara's comments do not make sense. How he knows Hagoromo Sennin Mode?



It appears that Hagoromos Senjutsu is related to the Juubi mode somehow .Narutos Juubi mode/bijuu mode may be using the bijuus to draw in natural energy and using it together with their powers. Perhaps there is a connection with the Yang power given to him by hagoromo.


----------



## TRN (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> It seems more that Naruto is using the power of the 9 Bijuus than Rikudou's Senjutsu. Madara's comments do not make sense. How he knows Hagoromo Sennin Mode?



Here what I think ....Naruto chakra blossomed + bijuus power +six path yang body  power


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Madara possess Juubi power (like Naruto and Hagoromo) and Hashirama's Senjutsu. Not Hagoromo's Sennin Mode.



No, there's a clear connection between their powers, they both sport the rinnegan above nine magatamas in their backs and they both can control the truthseeker orbs, that has to be Hagoromo's senjutsu.


And yeah:



Klue said:


> Reread the last page of the latest chapter.


----------



## ZE (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry, no senjutsu for Sasuke.
I could be wrong but senjutsu is as much Naruto's power as dojutsu is Sasuke's-


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Madara possess Juubi power (like Naruto and Hagoromo) and Hashirama's Senjutsu. Not Hagoromo's Sennin Mode.



Reread the last page of the latest chapter.


----------



## vered (Apr 19, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Why would you assume Limbo held Sasuke in the air, when it pushed the Biju and Gaara away, and Naruto just physically dodged it



Again, only an assumption ,but i assume there are at least 2 versions of it that we know of.
The concentrated blow attack that he used against the bijuus and the freezing power we've seen against Sasuke and perhaps Tobirama(perhaps it's due to distance of the target). "Limbo" can be anything from telekinesis and control of natural energy or chakra.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i get curious about how Juugo shoots chakra balls


Jubi lazors 



ZE said:


> Sorry, no senjutsu for Sasuke.
> I could be wrong but senjutsu is as much Naruto's power as dojutsu is Sasuke's-


You're wrong. Senjutsu was implied for Sasuke to be able to surpass Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Sasuke's attacks are useless here unless he receives power from Juugo or Naruto. Even if he doesn't obtain Senjutsu here, there is still time before his clash with Naruto.


----------



## ZE (Apr 19, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You're wrong. Senjutsu was implied for Sasuke to be able to surpass Madara.


You could say the manga also implied Naruto is gonna get the rinnegan with the eyes appearing behind him on some occasions, yet we know better.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> 10 tails' power is also senjutsu.



I believed that, but the bijuus are beings of "natural energy", and the Senjutsu is spiritual energy + fisical energy + natural energy.



Klue said:


> Reread the last page of the latest chapter.



Yeah, is the chapter in which Madz erroneously believes that the Sasuke's new eye is a Rinnegan. 




ZE said:


> You could say the manga also implied Naruto is gonna get the rinnegan with the eyes appearing behind him on some occasions, yet we know better.




It is different. Naruto never had Doujutsu. Sasuke did have Senjutsu.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 19, 2014)

ZE said:


> You could say the manga also implied Naruto is gonna get the rinnegan with the eyes appearing behind him on some occasions, yet we know better.


Not even remotely the same.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a number of ways Kishi can avoid giving Sasuke SM or senjutsu. Have him use Juugo again or have Naruto add senjutsu to his attacks. He could even throw something out there like his eye being capable of neutralizing that advantage for Madara and bypassing it allowing him to harm him. All possible ways.

The more convenient way would be just to give him SM or some form of senjutsu, but Kishi seems to be sticking with his theme in which Naruto has the body powers while Sasuke has the eye powers.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 19, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Madara skipped training using Hashirama and Obito controlled the Juubi senjutsu with willpower.



No.

Senjutsu is absorbing NE from the environment and merging that with your Spiritual and Physical energies to produce Sage Chakra.

Obito merged with Juubi yes, but at no point did Obito produce actual senjutsu. If he got any, it was as a side-effect of being a Juubi-jin. He himself was not in control.

Same with Madara. If Madara could use SM properly, he would not NEED to steal it from Hashirama and as consequence would not be vulnerable to the technique Hashirama taught Sasuke.

Madara cannot absorb and balance NE, so he has stabbed Hashirama with the chakra control rods, and is forcing Hashirama to do it for him so he can absorb the finished product. Thats presumably also why his SM sucks (markings appeared on Hashiboob and Madara remarked how little power he got).




SaiST said:


> Sasuke's technically already gone through his _"training"_ with Sennin Mode with the three years he spent mastering Orochimaru's Juuinka, an application of Juugo's Senninka, which is .



I disagree. The cursed seal is a hack version of SM that does the balancing of NE+SE/PE without the user having to do anything. Sasuke did learn to control the seal, and I could buy that this might reduce the time it would take him to train to use real SM. Sasuke however never learned anything about absorbing NE, so he should not be able to use proper SM without training first. Not unless Naruto does what Madara is doing with Hashirama (in reverse) and shares pre-balanced senjutsu chakra with Sasuke.



> Senjutsu is necessary to inflict any harm to a Juubi Jinchuuriki. He's getting Senninka back in some capacity.



I would be fine with a cursed seal coming back, because we know that it does not require training to use.

That being said, I would speculate that the senjutsu limitation is not going to bother Sasuke. Madara counters ninjutsu with anti-ninjutsu technique thats based on yin/yang. I bet Sasukes new eye can also tap into yin/yang to some extent, so Sasuke will be able to pull out an anti-anti-ninjutsu technique that allows his attacks to touch Madara even without senjutsu.

Just because only senjutsu and taijutsu have worked so far does not mean that they are the ONLY things that work. And if there is anything else that would work against Madara, it would certainly be a 9-tomoe sharingan.




Klue said:


> A Juubi Jinchuuriki is using Senjutsu. Wasn't that made clear in this very chapter? Naruto is using the Rikudou's Senjutsu, and Sasuke is using the Rinnegan.



If Juubi jinchuuriki got full SM automatically, why would Madara have bothered to steal senjutsu chakra from Hashirama? Becoming a Juubi-jin does not automatically grant true SM. You need to train for that shit.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 19, 2014)

Sasuke is too good at controlling Sage chakra to need "training" at this point. What he needs is a way to absorb natural energy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Datakim said:


> If Juubi jinchuuriki got full SM automatically, why would Madara have bothered to steal senjutsu chakra from Hashirama? Becoming a Juubi-jin does not automatically grant true SM. You need to train for that shit.



Reread the last page.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 19, 2014)

What if obtaining rinnegan gave him senjutsu chakra, as he touched Madara's black rods without getting hurt


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Yeah, is the chapter in which Madz erroneously believes that the Sasuke's new eye is a Rinnegan.



Madara plans to make use of the Shinju's eye, but doesn't know what it is?

He and Naruto are both using Rikudou powers, but not Sasuke?


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 19, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What if obtaining rinnegan gave him senjutsu chakra, as he touched Madara's black rods without getting hurt



I wonder about that, but it may be that those rods are a rinnegan power and now that Sasuke has it too, he can manipulate that power without harm.
That's why Tobirama was like: ''Oh, I now understand why he can touch them'', he saw the rinnegan.



Still I wouldn't mind about Sasuke using any sort of sage transformation specially Juugo's, he's already got experience.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 19, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Jubi lazors
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Senjutsu was implied for Sasuke to be able to surpass Madara.



The only version of Madara that Sasuke hasn't surpassed is the current Madara (post-Shinju absorption).


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara plans to make use of the Shinju's eye, but doesn't know what it is?
> 
> He and Naruto are both using Rikudou powers, but not Sasuke? ]/FONT]





Probably not know all, and he could be used by Kaguya or Shinju. I have doubts about him as Final Boss...


Sasuke has the Waning Crescent Moon in his hand, tahts Rikudou's gift. The new eye is a product of his Uchiha genes and Hashiramas's genes and chakra.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Probably not know all, and he could be used by Kaguya or Shinju.



Why wouldn't he know that, of all things?

Why not say: "What is that eye?"

Why would he think it's a Rinnegan?


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't he know that, of all things?
> 
> Why not say: "What is that eye?"
> 
> *Why would he think it's a Rinnegan?*



Because he only knows what is written on the Uchiha tablet. 


Why Hagoromo did not say that Kaguya had Rinnegan? And only said she had powers of Sharingan and Byakugan. If it's a Rinnegan, why not name it that way?.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Because he only knows what is written on the Uchiha tablet.



So, either the tablet lied, or Kishi is allowing Madara to make a random guess to confuse the reader.



Let's just drop this. We'll see in the coming chapters.



Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Why Hagoromo did not say that Kaguya had Rinnegan? And only said she had powers of Sharingan and Byakugan. If it's a Rinnegan, why not name it that way?.



He didn't name it at all. And he was describing Kaguya's gruesome jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2014)

If sasuke gets a sage mode like kabuto or juggo he may physically transform like them instead of a snake and what ever juggo is sasuke will probably go back to his curse seal days look. If he does not get sage mode it will mean naruto attacks the truth seeking balls with his and sasuke uses his attack on madara. You can physically hurt the juubi Jin with attacks if he can counter them with the truth seeking balls most likely. Who knows really.


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sage Transformation through Jugo's CS is okay.

Sasuke doesn't have to be a legit sage. He just needs senjutsu chakra.

Can't wait to see Sauce using god powers.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2014)

titantron91 said:


> Sage Transformation through Jugo's CS is okay.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't have to be a legit sage. He just needs senjutsu chakra.
> 
> Can't wait to see Sauce using god powers.



All Sennin modes have different affects.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 19, 2014)

People being way too serious about Madara's comment on Sasuke's eye.


----------



## RBL (Apr 19, 2014)

based on the latest chapter,

i predict that neji is going to revive.

rock lee + gaara combo.

and some comments about byakugan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

I predict the Juubi's Rinnegan holds the power of a Realm in each tomoe.

Nine new realms. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

i am starting to think that there will be an Uchiha equivalent of Senjutsu, without being Senjutsu(probably related to Susanoo), related to the same core of the power(explaining why Susanoo is compatible to senjutsu), but in an eye power/spiritual power way, that will allow Sasuke to hurt Madara.

Remember that what is banished is Ninjutsu. Its not that only Senjutsu works, Senjutsu is one of the alternative methods that is not Ninjutsu itself that works.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i am starting to think that there will be an Uchiha equivalent of Senjutsu, without being Senjutsu(probably related to Susanoo), related to the same core of the power(explaining why Susanoo is compatible to senjutsu), but in an eye power/spiritual power way, that will allow Sasuke to hurt Madara.
> 
> Remember that what is banished is Ninjutsu. Its not that only Senjutsu works, Senjutsu is one of the alternative methods that is not Ninjutsu itself that works.



You're already seeing it.

_Senpo: 9-Tomoe Rinnegan_. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2014)

also, we dont know what properties this new eye has. It could very well use nature energy for its powers by itself, after all it is the eye of nature itself.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 19, 2014)

I predict Sasuke getting his eye stolen by Madara, just like Itachi mock did it once in an exact mirror.  If only. That would be pretty cool.



Datakim said:


> NSasuke however never learned anything about absorbing NE, so he should not be able to use proper SM without *training first*.





> *training first*





> *training*





> *training*





> *training*





Did Naruto train for 'I can do anything'?

Did Sasuke ever train for anything?

If some fodder character like Karin can pull the uzumaki chains out of her ass without having any type of battle feats beforehand without consequence, an important character can do sage mode without training and that's not even the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2014)

Well they trained in the timeskip.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> I predict the Juubi's Rinnegan holds the power of a Realm in each tomoe.
> 
> Nine new realms. :ignoramus


 

1] Tsukuyomi 
2] Amaterasu 
3] Kamui 
4] Susano'o 
5] Enton: Kagu-Tsuchi 
6] Izanagi 
7] Koto'Amatsukami 
8] Izanami 
Katon: Bakufū Ranbu 
Enton: Susano'o Kagu-Tsuchi


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2014)

Well that would be awesome but a bit op!


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 20, 2014)

i think we will see some new and cool jutsu's from Sasuke,and Madara will finally start doing shit again.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> 1] Tsukuyomi
> 2] Amaterasu
> 3] Kamui
> 4] Susano'o
> ...



Enton Kagutsuchi is just Amaterasu manipulation. It should be part of the same technique.


Options:

Fujin (Wind), Raijin (Lightning), Yatagarasu (3 legged Crow)... These belong to the same mythology.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

i wish Kishi would give Sasuke powers based on the Zoka Sanshin 

for who doesnt know them, they are the three heavenly kami of creation, above even Izanagi and Izanami, they are also part of the kotoamatsukami



> Zoka no kami
> The kami of creation. Ame-no-minaka-nushi-no-kami and the two deities taka-mi-musubi-no-kami (exalted musubi kami) and kami-musubi-no-kami (sacred musubi-kami) are the 'three deities of creation' (zoka no sanshin) who according to the Kojiki account popularised after the Meiji restoration were responsible for the birth and growth of all things. These three deities came to prominence especially in sect Shinto theology of the Meiji period and were regarded as highly orthodox deities.



it would make sense because Kishi chose ameno hitotsuki kami to be Juubi


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2014)

Madara is preparing some op justu I have a feeling we are goona have an action packed chapter.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> also, we dont know what properties this new eye has. It could very well use nature energy for its powers by itself, after all it is the eye of nature itself.


madara never learned SM but became a proficient at it when he absorbed hashirama's SM.

i think the rennigan allows that sort of stuff.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 20, 2014)

*q*



Jeαnne said:


> i wish Kishi would give Sasuke powers based on the Zoka Sanshin
> 
> for who doesnt know them, they are the three heavenly kami of creation, above even Izanagi and Izanami, they are also part of the kotoamatsukami
> 
> ...



That was heavily hinted already.  You _*know*_ that.

Even Kabuto did something similar by making the cave alive and it sliced through Itachi.


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, If Sasuke Gets a Sage Mode (like a Legit Sennin Mode and not just Senjutsu Chakra via CS or whatever) then I am gonna rage so hard! I will show internet the true meaning of Trolling and Raging. 

Besides what is Sasuke gonna do with Sennin Mode? Senpou Chidori? Senpou Amaterus? Senpou Susanooooooo? 

Kishi, don't make me go there.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 20, 2014)

I wanna see Madara dropping meteors again but this time 100-200 instead of 2


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Well, If Sasuke Gets a Sage Mode (like a Legit Sennin Mode and not just Senjutsu Chakra via CS or whatever) then I am gonna rage so hard! I will show internet the true meaning of Trolling and Raging.
> 
> Besides what is Sasuke gonna do with Sennin Mode? Senpou Chidori? Senpou Amaterus? *Senpou Susanooooooo*?
> 
> Kishi, don't make me go there.



senjutus susano'o by sasuke already exists


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 20, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I wanna see Madara dropping meteors again but this time 100-200 instead of 2



Best thing that could happen to this manga is Madara roflstomping nardo and saske like he did with all those fodders


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 20, 2014)

I just don't get the obsession with SM, it's kinda neat and all, but it's not like a crazy powerful thing he really needs.

He just got the most powerful eye in the manga, it's probably a more significant power up then SM would give him. Plus he can already do most of the stuff SM grants, he can predict movement and sense chakra with his eyes, the new eye will power up his jutsus just like SM, and the new improved Susanoo will increase his durability.

The only worthwhile things he is missing from SM are the speed and power increase, but it's not like he even bothers with taijutsu anymore anyway.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I just don't get the obsession with SM, it's kinda neat and all, but it's not like a crazy powerful thing he really needs.



Senjutsu was hinted to be an ability which would allow Sasuke to surpass Madara. Then there is the issue with fighting a Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2014)

I expect sasuke to have full rinnegan and sharingan jutsu as well.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 20, 2014)

should we expect him to _fully_ master rinnegan before the fight ends? 

on one hand, he just got it. on the other, well, it's kishi.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I wanna see Madara dropping meteors again but this time 100-200 instead of 2



Or Madara dropping the moon itself...


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> senjutus susano'o by sasuke already exists



Its just a Susanoooooo with Senjutsu Chakra, not like Naruto's Senpou Rasengun...........
I am talking about actual Senpou Susanooooooo


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Its just a Susanoooooo with Senjutsu Chakra, not like Naruto's Senpou Rasengun...........
> I am talking about actual Senpou Susanooooooo



senpu is senjutsu based attacks and susano has senjutsu in it


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke's technically already gone through his _"training"_ with Sennin Mode with the three years he spent mastering Orochimaru's Juuinka, an application of Juugo's Senninka, which is .
> 
> *Senjutsu is necessary to inflict any harm to a Juubi Jinchuuriki. *He's getting Senninka back in some capacity.



So whats that got to do with anything.Its been like that the whole arc.Thats why naruto has been fighting front and centre.He's the best user.

Way too much desperation and fanfic saist.You guys fell off.Cant beat them join them eh.
The clear power split was mentioned by madara thats what it is. It aint changing.Naruto will be the most effective and important as he has been whole war.Thats not changing.How have mods allowed prediction thread to keep turning into uchiha fanfics these days.

Now that naruto is skilled in bunjikan thanks to killer bee.Would of been nice to see a full chapter with naruto's new fighting style. Duel hanbo sticks the senjutsu powered omyou balls and hirashin on top.Just a crazy mixture.

Many moaned about rasengan,kb we got a complete new style now.Wonder if naruto has crazy wild style like killerbee. Madara made a hanbo stick as well hopefully there's some stick battle panels at some point.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

Rac said:


> should we expect him to _fully_ master rinnegan before the fight ends?
> 
> on one hand, he just got it. on the other, well, it's kishi.



Those new weapons Naruto is wielding in each hand, watch him kick ass like a true master.

Fuck training.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2014)

I hope Naruto lend kakashi and friends some chakra.


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I hope Naruto lend kakashi and friends some chakra.



That pretty much guaranteed


----------



## vered (Apr 20, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I hope Naruto lend kakashi and friends some chakra.



His Ninshu will probably not only let him give others a huge chakra power-up while being connected to them , but also getting their chakra and power to "power-up" his attacks as well.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Did Naruto train for 'I can do anything'?
> 
> Did Sasuke ever train for anything?



Neither Naruto nor Sasuke trained for their Hagoromo powerups.

However, Naruto DID INFACT TRAIN for his SAGE MODE powerup. Did you forget all that time on the toad mountain with Fukasaku?

Thats the problem here. SM has been ESTABLISHED as something that you do need to TRAIN in order to get. And its not just Naruto either. Even Kabuto said that he had to train in order to achieve his snake SM, despite having access to cursed seals, Hashiramas DNA, Juugos DNA and so on.

SM has been consistently shown to be something that you don't just get for free like new sharingans or Hagoromos powerups. Heck, the fact that Madara is using Hashirama as a senjutsu-chakra-producing-slave and forcibly taking senjutsu chakra from him via the rods is actually a plot point. 

Because Madara does not have the necessary SKILL to create SM properly and is stealing it from Hashirama, he is vulnerable to the technique Hashirama taught to Sasuke.


And no, rinnegan does not allow you to use SM. If it did, Pains preta path would not have turned to stone. Rinnegan cannot even see Natural Energy as confirmed by that same fight.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Senjutsu was hinted to be an ability which would allow Sasuke to surpass Madara. Then there is the issue with fighting a Juubi Jinchuuriki.



1. Sasuke has surpassed all versions of Madara except for the current, Shinju/Kaguya Madara. Senjutsu isn't needed anymore for that purpose.

2. Space-time jutsu and physical attacks (including air pressure) still work on Madara. I could see the Sharinnegan providing Sasuke with jutsu of the former kind. Who knows, Sasuke might even get the fabled time-manipulation ability


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> 1. Sasuke has surpassed all versions of Madara except for the current, Shinju/Kaguya Madara. Senjutsu isn't needed anymore for that purpose.



I understand that, but the author didn't bring that up for no reason. Anyone could have guessed the acquisition of a superior doujutsu would place him as the top Uchiha.

Why make a big deal out of his former powers, a moment before highlighting potential which exceeds Madara's?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> I understand that, but the author didn't bring that up for no reason. Anyone could have guessed the acquisition of a superior doujutsu would place him as the top Uchiha.
> 
> Why make a big deal out of his former powers, a moment before highlighting potential which exceeds Madara's?



You're not wrong for thinking that Kishi was implying that Senjutsu would make a comeback for Sasuke. Nonetheless, those statements could be interpreted as meaning that Sasuke's adaptability was a trait which would allow him to surpass Madara. 

The surpassing of Madara has already been done though. Senjutsu isn't needed for that and Kishimoto has shown that there are other means of harming a Juubi Jinchuriki. Naruto and Sasuke's powers have been unveiled and Sasuke doesn't have Senjutsu powers. The jury isn't out anymore on this one...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke won't "surpass" Madara until he becomes Hokage.:ignoramus


----------



## Datakim (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> 2. Space-time jutsu and physical attacks (including air pressure) still work on Madara. I could see the Sharinnegan providing Sasuke with jutsu of the former kind. Who knows, Sasuke might even get the fabled time-manipulation ability



Personally it seems to me that the most simple answer would be that Sasukes new Sharinnegan can just cancel out Madaras anti-ninjutsu.

I mean Madara cancels ninjutsu via his yin/yang-manipulation ability right? Hagoromos rinnegan atleast had the ability to manipulate yin/yang together too, which was the basis of Creation of All Things that he used to create bijuu.

So I figure that Sasukes Sharinnegan can just counter Madaras anti-yin/yang technique with yin/yang-move of his own. I figure thats going to allow any and all ninjutsu Sasuke uses (or at the very least anything originating from his sharinnegan eye) to hit Madara without having to worry about Madaras ninjutsu-immunity.

Its not like its written in stone afterall that only senjutsu and taijutsu work. Those are just the weaknesses discovered so far. I expect that Sasuke will use his sharinnegan to demonstrate a new hole in Madaras defenses.


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke won't "surpass" Madara until he becomes Hokage.:ignoramus



I feel bad for sasuke because of his unreachable goals  
*Spoiler*: __ 



or is it


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Personally it seems to me that the most simple answer would be that Sasukes new Sharinnegan can just cancel out Madaras anti-ninjutsu.
> 
> I mean Madara cancels ninjutsu via his yin/yang-manipulation ability right? Hagoromos rinnegan atleast had the ability to manipulate yin/yang together too, which was the basis of Creation of All Things that he used to create bijuu.
> 
> ...



This is definitely a real possibility as well. It would definitely be the simplest solution.

Senjutsu is the only thing that I've crossed out since Sasuke simply didn't obtain it.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 20, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Neither Naruto nor Sasuke trained for their Hagoromo powerups.
> 
> However, Naruto DID INFACT TRAIN for his SAGE MODE powerup. Did you forget all that time on the toad mountain with Fukasaku?
> 
> ...



Damn didnt notice that shit.Nice catch. Agreed with everything else.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2014)

Yea but who's to say, Sasuke's rinnegan is the same as the others, it is the eye of the juubi after all, the source of nature energy


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

It's like a Rinnegan with Curse marks


----------



## Shattering (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's like a Rinnegan with Curse marks



It's a rinnegan made in china, that's all, Madara has the original Japanese one.

After a couple of jutsus Sasuke's one will stop working and there will be no technical support.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but, if Senjutsu was allowing these motherfuckers to FLOAT, then there's no way Sasuke is not getting it back


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

Obito's Rinnegan power is empowering all those close to him with the power of flight.

:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

It's comical that some people think Sasuke can't have SM without training.

Neither Naruto nor Sasuke have to train for the power-ups they just got. That stuff is long in the past. These are destiny's kids now.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 20, 2014)

Hagoromo's brother should be mentioned and shown fully... If not there has been absolutely no reason to introduce him.

But if he appears... I see him instead of Kaguya being the one in the "tree"

Or he will give the next power up to Narusuke... Of course he had 2 sons as well and both are now "reborn" in our Milli Vanilli Duo


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Hagoromo's brother should be mentioned and shown fully... If not there has been absolutely no reason to introduce him.
> 
> But if he appears... I see him instead of Kaguya being the one in the "tree"
> 
> Or he will give the next power up to Narusuke... Of course he had 2 sons as well and both are now "reborn" in our Milli Vanilli Duo



Hagoromo's brother will appear in this week's chapter....






... with the Golden Byakuga*M*. :ignoramus


----------



## Yuna (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's comical that some people think Sasuke can't have SM without training.
> 
> Neither Naruto nor Sasuke have to train for the power-ups they just got. That stuff is long in the past. These are destiny's kids now.


I doubt Sasuke is one of the Children of Destiny. He just happens to be there and Indra's "reincarnation". He's chosen to break the cycle of hatred, but he's not the child or one of the children the senile old frog foresaw.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 20, 2014)

Yuna said:


> I doubt Sasuke is one of the Children of Destiny. He just happens to be there and Indra's "reincarnation". He's chosen to break the cycle of hatred, but he's not the child or one of the children the senile old frog foresaw.



Except he is.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Except he is.



There is a second prophecy which includes Sasuke. The one we didn't hear, because Naruto knew already.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> There is a second prophecy which includes Sasuke. The one we didn't hear, because Naruto knew already.



Yup.

Though didn't Obito said to Naruto that both him(Naruto) and Sasuke were chosen by destiny during the kage summit arc? But that is a different sort of destiny that the one the Old Frog Sage spoke. Many destinies are in action it seems.

The child of destiny stuff is also kinda confusing. Does it speak that those children of destiny are meant to save the world or a are simply possible candidates for that role? For as we know Nagato who was also described as a child of destiny didn't save the world and Minato(another supposed child of destiny) only saved Konoha.

The ones who will save the world first from Obito and then from Madara are obviously going to be Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2014)

sage of the six path said the child of destiny has blue eyes didn't he


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 20, 2014)

TRN said:


> sage of the six path said the child of destiny has blue eyes didn't he



The Child of Prophecy is also said to be a student of Jiraiya, which as far as I know, Sasuke is not.


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2014)

Ukoku said:


> The Child of Prophecy is also said to be a student of Jiraiya, which as far as I know, Sasuke is not.



That to.............


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

there are two different prophecies, one about Naruto specifically, and one that involves Naruto and Sasuke

the "you know who and what he is" one


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 20, 2014)

It's kind of funny that Naruto and Sasuke are destined to fight/fight together and all that jazz, when for most of part 2 they had almost nothing to do with each other


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 20, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Hagoromo's brother should be mentioned and shown fully... If not there has been absolutely no reason to introduce him.
> 
> But if he appears... I see him instead of Kaguya being the one in the "tree"
> 
> Or he will give the next power up to Narusuke... Of course he had 2 sons as well and both are now "reborn" in our Milli Vanilli Duo



I heard rikudou brother was black.And his two kids on had storm release and 1 had jinton 
I heard rikudou's brother ........


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there are two different prophecies, one about Naruto specifically, and one that involves Naruto and Sasuke
> 
> the "you know who and what he is" one



There were two prophecies? 

I only remember one! The Gama Sennin said you will meet a giant Octopus who will give you great power ( B. helped him control Kurama's chakra) and then Naruto would face a young man with great powers in his eyes.

Was that not all? Did I miss something?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

If there was a couple of people defending that Sasuke would end up the series stronger than Naruto and that he was main character instead, I don't doubt. A whole group? I don't remember any of that happening. Aren't you confounding with Itachi?

The prophecy idolatrisation has always been a Naruto fan thing. They've been the ones that rode that one hard. Either that, or they turned away from him, which was my case. It is true there were two prophecies, however. One of them spoke of a boy with powerful eyes.

Still no spoilers, urgh.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> There were two prophecies?
> 
> I only remember one! The Gama Sennin said you will meet a giant Octopus who will give you great power ( B. helped him control Kurama's chakra) and then Naruto would face a young man with great powers in his eyes.
> 
> Was that not all? Did I miss something?





> proph?e?cy
> [prof-uh-see] Show IPA
> noun, plural proph?e?cies.
> 1.
> ...



if it was foretold, it was a prophecy.

when we say two different prophecies, is that the one about the child of prophecy is one, and the one about Naruto fighting with a guy with such power in his eyes is other. People are using the argument as if people were talking about the first prophecy, but its about the other one.

And considering what was said by the frog("you know who and what he is?"), it was probably about the fact that Sasuke is Indra's reincarnation.


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if it was foretold, it was a prophecy.



I don't think naruto and the sauce will fight as enemy, but out of respect for each other  Or maybe that prophecy is talking about naruto/sasuke team up against kaguadara.


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if it was foretold, it was a prophecy.
> 
> when we say two different prophecies, is that the one* about the child of prophecy* is one, and the one about Naruto fighting with a guy with such power in his eyes is other. People are using the argument as if people were talking about the first prophecy, but its about the other one.



For this you need to a student of Jiraiya! Makes no sense for Sasuke fans to claim him to be one!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

TRN said:


> I don't think naruto and the sauce will fight as enemy, but out of respect for each other  Or maybe that prophecy is talking about naruto/sasuke team up against kaguadara.


yep according to what takl said, the way that the frog said it can mean either them fighting in the same side, or against each other 

i think that right now the prophecy is happening, Naruto and Sasuke met Rikudou, Naruto confirmed who and what Sasuke is, and now he is fighting with him, in the sense that they are fighting together.




Revampstyles said:


> For this you need to a student of Jiraiya! Makes no sense for Sasuke fans to claim him to be one!


wow did you *EVEN* read my post?! 


read the fucking manga before saying that we are claiming anything wrong!



this prophecy is not the same as the one about Jiraya's students.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 20, 2014)

chapter spoilers

title: light renewal

first 4 pages dialogue and action

scene switches to sakura who's outside the kamui world now

sakura: so that's what you wanted me to do

kakashi: something seems strange and what happened to obito?

madara: Limbo ootsu (apparently a much stronger form of limbo)

sasuke: dojutsu; swing

sasuke: hits the wave with a large sword being held by something that looks similar to a susanoo hand

naruto blitzes in and rasengans madara in the chest

madara is unfazed and puts his palm out near naruto's forehead, a large spike of mokuton comes out

naruto shunshins back to sasuke


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 20, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter spoilers
> 
> title: light renewal
> 
> ...


Sounds legit.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 20, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter spoilers
> 
> title: light renewal
> 
> ...



Light renewal? 

Referring to Kakashi's eye?

Need to know source, though.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

It's a prediction.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's a prediction.



Predicting the spoiler pages?


----------



## The Undying (Apr 20, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter spoilers
> 
> title: light renewal
> 
> ...




Sounds genuinely awful.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like fan fic.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Sounds genuinely awful.





Klue said:


> Sounds like fan fic.



SPOILER 100% CONFIRMED. bama

Now seriously, I predict something epic for the golden week hiatus. Kishi has been dragging things lately more than he usually does, perhaps to meet this criteria. How many chapters until the end of the volume anyway? That always gives clues about where the more interesting things happen.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Do we *ever* get any good stuff before the golden week hiatus? :I

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he cut away to Obito drama.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Do we *ever* get any good stuff before the golden week hiatus? :I
> 
> *I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he cut away to Obito drama.*



This is Kishi, not Kubo.

This should be a great chapter with lots of new abilities on showcase.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sounds like fan fic.



you already know that my fan fic would have itachi in it soloing 

This is confirmed spoilers


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This is Kishi, not Kubo.



I don't imagine that's very reassuring to many people.



eyeknockout said:


> you already know that my fan fic would have itachi in it soloing
> 
> *This is confirmed spoilers*



Source?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Do we *ever* get any good stuff before the golden week hiatus? :I



Perhaps not good stuff, but controversial stuff.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This is Kishi, not Kubo.
> 
> This should be a great chapter with lots of new abilities on showcase.



By "new," I'm sure you meant "recycled."


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> By "new," I'm sure you meant "recycled."



I'm sure we'll see some brand new jutsu with Sasuke's Sharinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm sure we'll see some brand new jutsu with Sasuke's Sharinnegan.



Well of course, but other than that....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Well of course, but other than that....



We might see new Rasengan variations.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Do we *ever* get any good stuff before the golden week hiatus? :I
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he cut away to Obito drama.



I think we usually don't get any good chapter AFTER any hiatus, not before.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 20, 2014)

NARUTO SPOILERS PEOPLE

*Rikudo's* Rin'negan can only surface when his dichotomy is unified


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy crap, Habataku Chidori returns!

Think a lot of those pages are out of order, couldn't really follow what was going on, or what Sasuke was doing with his disgusting new eye.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke is lightning Gode:ignoramus


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

For some reason it doesn't seem real....11 pages? That or it's not fully up yet. Even then I see some nasty errors, such as a white crescent instead of black on sasukes hand in one panel, in another his rinnegan not having tomoe, idk.

EDIT: Nevermind, they're baidu spoilers, looks like Madara is getting wrecked.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like Sasuke used Tsukuyomi to me.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Madara is being infested with the Curse Seal?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

Is that a sand Rasengan?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 20, 2014)

What the hell was Sasuke using?????? It also looked like some kind of genjutsu was going on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

HOLY SHIT WTF IS HAPPENING

is he predicting all the possibilities?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke has Rinnegan TELEKINESIS H4X

Or Izanagi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Madara is being infested with the Curse Seal?



Shukaku seal, from the Shukaku Rasengan.

The pages are out of order.


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

WE NEED TRANSLATORS, STAT. But seriously, WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Is that a sand Rasengan?



Someone called this shit like two weeks ago. 



Seraphiel said:


> Shukaku seal, from the Shukaku Rasengan.
> 
> The pages are out of order.



WTF. How does that even work.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

I AM CONFUSED AS HELL


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

We need takl ASAP


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll do a translation and post it in the spoiler thread soon


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Not all the RAW is up guys, give it a few hours.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Someone called this shit like two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF. How does that even work.



he puts the seal on the rasengan, then hits you with it?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

seems cool


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 20, 2014)

The name of the chapter 674 is sasuke's rinnegan,


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm surprised that the spoilers came out this early.  Is it because of Golden Week that we are getting them so early?

Either way, did Naruto and Sasuke just legitimately lightning-time (*and move faster than lightning?)*  On top of that, it seems Sasuke also got black lightning, which was originally the 3rd Raikage's signature.

@ Cymbalize: I see.  I assume that the new Rinnegan has given him precognitive abilities up the wazoo, based on certain pages.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

is Sasuke using a mix between tsukuyomi, izanami, izanagi 

also, black chidori means nature energy!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Sand rasengan funny did naruto use hirashin?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's seems like Sasuke has senjutsu?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Senjutsu in the Rinnegan (tomoe), possibly.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Chapter is named after Sasuke's eye jutsus Rinnegan.



Seraphiel said:


> he puts the seal on the rasengan, then hits you with it?



Yeah, but what's the purpose of it? Madara is getting sealed by Shukaku power level, whatever that means.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

it seems nerdo sucks as usually...and some new info about sasuke's eye?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

That sealing sand Rasengan is dangerous, but ridiculous to me. 

There's nothing the Rasengan can't do.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> is Sasuke using a mix between tsukuyomi, izanami, izanagi
> 
> also, black chidori means nature energy!



I hope you're not being serious XD 

Translation needed right NOW please.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

Doesn't look anything new with Sasuke except black lighting and new Sharingan predictions.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Sealing sand rasengan  that's cool


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

So from what I can tell, the Shukaku Rasengan has an immobilization seal in it. Additionally, Sasuke can use an advanced form of Tsukuyomi in which he can incorporate both Izanami and Izanagi, without needing eye contact nor physical contact. I also think Naruto may have used Hiraishin, noting from the Kunai flying out of his mouth. Sasuke also seems to be able to use Rinbo, but does some collateral damage to Naruto. So much in so few panels....


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Are we sure this is real? Maybe it's an early draft as opposed to the finished chapter.
*Rikudo's* Rin'negan can only surface when his dichotomy is unified

For instance, you only see 6 tomoe on Madara's back in this panel. Seems weird


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Chapter is named after Sasuke's eye jutsus Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what's the purpose of it? Madara is getting sealed by Shukaku power level, whatever that means.



Probably something like Danzos seal that immobilizes you?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 20, 2014)

Rasengan got sealing hax now? Neat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

Well that wasn't hard to follow or anything.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

I see he threw the black rod  to stop madaras lightning


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 20, 2014)

sasuke "changed the fate" of his sword, so technically that's like izanagi on a sword...

he also brought tsukiyomi to real life allowing naruto to be part of it too...sasuke is op

naruto used sand chakra rasengan


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well that wasn't hard to follow or anything.



It's out of order, like all over the place :3


----------



## Grendel (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like a good chapter but hard to follow with the pages seemingly out of order...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Doesn't look anything new with Sasuke except black lighting and new Sharingan predictions.


AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Asskicking done by everyone
I couldn't follow much because I know almost no nipponese desu tho


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Probably something like Danzos seal that immobilizes you?



That's the problem. Madara is leagues above Danzo and Shukaku is pretty weak.

I guess Naruto had to do SOMETHING so Kishi came up with that. The chapter is for Sasuke after all.


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2014)

They're finally displaying their new powas. At least, action is finally back! 

[Fangirl intensifies]


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> It's out of order, like all over the place :3



Oho

I thought I went absolutely full retard  In b4 it really was the right order and I really did go full retard


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> AHHAHAHAHA


LMAO I saw this coming I swear to god I did.


ch1p said:


> That's the problem. Madara is leagues above Danzo and Shukaku is pretty weak.
> 
> I guess Naruto had to do SOMETHING so Kishi came up with that. The chapter is for Sasuke after all.



I have no idea really, we will see whenever geg translates/chap comes out.



Kenneth said:


> Oho
> 
> I thought I went absolutely full retard  In b4 it really was the right order and I really did go full retard



Then we both went full retard Kenneth, I will hold you in our retardation <3


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

lol at madara attacking with lighting jutsu..same as kakuzu's...shouldn't he be using some op shit


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

nice birthday gift Kishi, ty


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

I thought that was Kaguya speaking to Madara when the pages all went black


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That's the problem. Madara is leagues above Danzo and Shukaku is pretty weak.
> 
> I guess Naruto had to do SOMETHING so Kishi came up with that. The chapter is for Sasuke after all.



Eh it was kind of obvious that Madara was going to be made to look bad this chapter. Either we get a twist at the very end, or next chapter will be dedicated to him looking good.

Guessing the latter. Last week ended on Madara threatening them, so I'm sure this week it will be vice versa.



Kenneth said:


> Oho
> 
> I thought I went absolutely full retard  In b4 it really was the right order and I really did go full retard



I thought the same.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Doesn't look anything new with Sasuke except black lighting and new Sharingan predictions.



When are you gonna learn your lesson when it comes to all these denials?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice chapter so seems sasuke got senjutsu since he got the black chidori again also I really think naruto used hirashin


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 20, 2014)

Did Sasuke just Genjutsu Madara into reality?  Meaning real life he missed, genjutsu he hit and it became reality?


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 20, 2014)

Lot's of ninjutsu styles guys;

Madara uses a sage art inton style  on the first page, he later uses a raton. Naruto uses a jiton rasengan with shukaku .


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Sealing sand rasengan  that's cool


I hope you weren't taking that as a literal translation.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

I see I think sasuke makes genjutsu a reality 

Nice chapter kinda expected a little more from madara


----------



## Sarry (Apr 20, 2014)

I got even more confused after reading that 'spoiler'


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 20, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Did Sasuke just Genjutsu Madara into reality?  Meaning real life he missed, genjutsu he hit and it became reality?



Yes, it's a mix of tsukiyomi and izanami


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

seems like sasuke used ST jutsu


----------



## Kyu (Apr 20, 2014)

Nardo not flying up with Chomei's wings yet? smfh.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I hope you weren't taking that as a literal translation.



No what you mean

Called it like that because it's made out of sand and it seems to place a seal on madara. Sand seal rasengan


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Did Sasuke just Genjutsu Madara into reality?  Meaning real life he missed, genjutsu he hit and it became reality?



That's what it seems, he simultaneously used Tsukuyomi, Izanagi and Izanami and made them real with his crescent seal. Madara's a dead man


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh it was kind of obvious that Madara was going to be made to look bad this chapter. Either we get a twist at the very end, or next chapter will be dedicated to him looking good.
> 
> Guessing the latter. Last week ended on Madara threatening them, so I'm sure this week it will be vice versa.
> 
> ...


i thought it was an effect of Sasuke's eye


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Ugh, too much text. Too much dialogue.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

OP and Naruto looking good this week


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

At the moment it seems Naruto took the Hiraishin kunai for the lulz.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Did Sasuke just Genjutsu Madara into reality?  Meaning real life he missed, genjutsu he hit and it became reality?


I think he moved the sword. He also moved himself at the beginning. Seems like he can trigger the effects of Izanagi without having to sustain injury first, but much quicker. The negative coloring suggests it may also be connected to Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

yeah he can change his position and position of things instantly, from what i can gather


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Am I the only one a little dismayed by the level complexity of their new abilities? I mean, my least favorite chapters of the manga were when Kishi explained Izanami because it seemed to complicated and convoluted....this seems to be much the same. It's nice Naruto having Jiton Rasengan......but are we ever actually going to see that Jutsu again or is Kishi just giving us some fanservice?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

If there was any doubt, its gone: Sasuke has the Rinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Mangekyo Rinnegan.:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

im blown away by Sasuke's new ability


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> At the moment it seems Naruto took the Hiraishin kunai for the lulz.



It went flying out of his mouth, I'm suspecting he uses it or Tobirama sends people to lend a hand. Not like they can do much though.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Ugh, too much text. Too much dialogue.



For once we agree....chapter's going to be a doozy to translate/understand.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

This will be an awesome chapter.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

If you look carefully Sasuke's left eye is loosing tomoe as he uses his technique.


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Ugh, too much text. Too much dialogue.



Guess it's necessary. Given that new abilities/feats are introduced, the author also has to explain their mechanisms along with how the characters are analyzing the opponent's maneuvers.

One of the many aspects I like about this manga tbh.  :>


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm curious to see how Kishi will make a sword actually hurt Madara when he's already had his entire left side, including his heart, lung, arm, and half his face, ripped off in one chapter and then he was very nearly cut in half at the waist in the next chapter. 

Seems very questionable.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

So all Sasuke is doing is genjutsu? I'm not impressed with Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Guess it's necessary. Given that new abilities/feats are introduced, the author also has to explain their mechanisms along with how the characters are analyzing the opponent's maneuvers.
> 
> One of the many aspects I like about this manga tbh.  :>



The problem isn't that. The problem is that nobody is here to translate. I can get some of this done, but it is very little and at a snail pace.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a feeling that even if the pages are in order, this chapter is going to be very hard to follow.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> If you look carefully Sasuke's left eye is loosing tomoe as he uses his technique.



Could be art error --- this seems like an early draft. tomoe are missing in a lot of places. I noted that Madara's cloak only has 6 tomoe on page two but if I recall correctly, he's supposed to have 9. it's possible, the tomoe are one of the last corrections made to the manga before it's released


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> So all Sasuke is doing is genjutsu? I'm not impressed with Sasuke.


oh god why


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Mangekyo Rinnegan.:ignoramus



Or simply Rinnegan. :ignoramus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm curious to see how Kishi will make a sword actually hurt Madara when he's already had his entire left side, including his heart, lung, arm, and half his face, ripped off in one chapter and then he was very nearly cut in half at the waist in the next chapter.
> 
> Seems very questionable.


from the madara's look - seems no damage...


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I noted that Madara's cloak only has 6 tomoe on page two



No it has more, you can even see them, it's just the angle he is at doesn't show them all and his hair is in the way.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> So all Sasuke is doing is genjutsu? I'm not impressed with Sasuke.




Stop. Observe yourself. You are Matrix. You wouldn't be impressed with Sasuke no matter what he did.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 20, 2014)

So did Madara teleport out of the attack? EDIT:  The double attack.  He looks gone in the last panel.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Or simply Rinnegan. :ignoramus


Not when the left eye is getting some action:ignoramus


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> So did Madara teleport out of the attack?


Nah, you can see him jump.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

btw at the last page looks like Madara left Naruto and Sasuke to clash their techniques, i wonder if something will happen from it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> from the madara's look - seems no damage...



So the whole point of that was just to show off Sasuke's new ability without it actually doing anything?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Guess it's necessary. Given that new abilities/feats are introduced, the author also has to explain their mechanisms along with how the characters are analyzing the opponent's maneuvers.
> 
> One of the many aspects I like about this manga tbh.  :>


I'm looking forward to both the explanation and reading this in the right order  I like me some Sasuke fighto

If all of this talk is true then holy buttfuck  That's amazing


> If you look carefully Sasuke's left eye is loosing tomoe as he uses his technique.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2014)

I was hoping for more than genjutsu. That really sucks for Sasuke, and is gonna make the battle overly confusing and stagnant. But I digress.

Good teamwork at least, and Naruto slapping Madara's dumb face with the escrima stick was cool. New Rasengan looks tight and is that Black Chidori? Always nice to see that move. Hopefully the dialogue is great as well.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ohhh cool, my head is spinning here.

Can Madara BE anymore like Emperor Palpatine? Now he's chucking lightning at the heroes.

What exactly did Sasuke *do* to Madara? Was it genjutsu?

I'm reasonably certain that the big twist here is that Madara can't be killed by any means no matter how outclassed he seems here.

More Kaguya parallels for Madara? He's using one of her only confirmed powers with that lightning technique.

Can't wait for the full release...!


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So the whole point of that was just to show off Sasuke's new ability without it actually doing anything?


It means Sasuke's attacks can hit you even if they get dodged


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw at the last page looks like Madara left Naruto and Sasuke to clash their techniques, i wonder if something will happen from it


... An even more advanced "white dimension" that allows for deeper brotalk 


PikaCheeka said:


> So the whole point of that was just to show off Sasuke's new ability without it actually doing anything?



Well both don't seem to have done much but show off and as a fanboy with an insatiable boner for this stuff, I'm fine with this. Good god.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> I was hoping for more than genjutsu. That really sucks for Sasuke, and is gonna make the battle overly confusing and stagnant. But I digress.
> 
> Good teamwork at least, and Naruto slapping Madara's dumb face with the escrima stick was cool.


Hoping for more? He's apparently using the mother of all genjutsu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait...Naruto has Jiton now according to the translation by Geg. Due to Shukaku's power. Thus Gaara also has Jiton. Jiton is Magnet Release.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

> That calm analysis and good judgement... And the same Straight Tomoe as me... If only he'd been born before Obito



Obito literally shit before Sauces potential. Checkmate atheists.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> So all Sasuke is doing is genjutsu? I'm not impressed with Sasuke.



I like this guy!

Seems like Sasuke is simply manipulating reality Izanagi style. Doesn't seem like space time jutsu or anything of the sort.

Is there any indication of what happens after Naruto and Sasuke spear madara? Naruto has a question mark above his head, meaning he's surprised by something. Do we think Madara escaped the situation?

Also, I'm not of the opinion that Sasuke has senjutsu. 1 because nobody has said he has it. 2 because the black chidori isn't really indicative of senjutsu. 3 because that's naruto's thing. You keep your eyes. We'll keep the power of mother earth. Thanks.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

So naruto use jinton dust tech?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

also from what I can gather, Naruto and Sasuke seem to be having trouble tracking each other's ability and working effectively as a team, their reactions at least seem to point this


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Geg said:


> It's not complete and some of the pages look out of order but here goes:
> 
> Page 1
> Madara: Senpou: Inton Raiha!
> ...




Rep                 geg


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

Interested to know what the deal is with all the double-Madara panels.



BlinkST said:


> It means Sasuke's attacks can hit you even if they get dodged



Madara's a tank and if all Sasuke is going to do is try to nail him with his toothpick, he needs to think of a new tactic pretty quickly.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I like this guy!
> 
> Seems like Sasuke is simply manipulating reality Izanagi style. Doesn't seem like space time jutsu or anything of the sort.
> 
> ...


He had the black chidori when he had the curse mark so he has senjutsu unless it's a normal black lighting tech like Darui. Who knows


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Stop. Observe yourself. You are Matrix. You wouldn't be impressed with Sasuke no matter what he did.



Translation said he only gain new sighting of seeing Madara's shadow, Naruto can sense it too, its still not impressive how Naruto did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> So naruto use jinton dust tech?


Jiton, not Jinton. Jiton is Magnet Release, Jinton is Dust Release.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2014)

Wtf did i just read ? Is Sasuke distorting time ? OMG


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

wow, nerdo complaining about  sasuke giving orders, seems his ego grow up so much during this war


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> also from what I can gather, Naruto and Sasuke seem to be having trouble tracking each other's ability and working effectively as a team, their reactions at least seem to point this



Sasuga Jeanne, the professor in you strikes again


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Good teamwork at least, and Naruto slapping Madara's dumb face with the escrima stick was cool.


Didn't happen. Naruto was stopped with Rinbo, and Madara followed through with a Fuuton, I believe; cut the _"escrima stick"_.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Interested to know what the deal is with all the double-Madara panels.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara's a tank and if all Sasuke is going to do is try to nail him with his toothpick, he needs to think of a new tactic pretty quickly.



Limbo actually makes a shadow senjutsu Madara, Madara literally bitchslapped the Bijuu himself lol.



Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Good teamwork at least, and Naruto slapping Madara's dumb face with the escrima stick was cool. New Rasengan looks tight and is that Black Chidori? Always nice to see that move. Hopefully the dialogue is great as well.



That's Madara using something from his mouth to cut the stick.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Correction: Sasuke is using "Rinnegan vision".


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay so limbo is just another madara a shadow form. So he actually hits things


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol, Sasuke taking the "Itachi" role in this duo. Let's see if he succeeds


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Honestly, it makes sense Sasuke gets Genjutsu. Its actually pretty damn impressive how he's using it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Honestly, it makes sense Sasuke gets Genjutsu. Its actually pretty damn impressive how he's using it.



Did you read the trans?

It's not genjutsu, it's Sasuke seeing the Limbo Madara.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> He had the black chidori when he had the curse mark so he has senjutsu unless it's a normal black lighting tech like Darui. Who knows



No I agree on that. He said he also has the sage's jutsu, but is that senjutsu?

Also, Just read the tentative trans and I officially concede to Sasuke fanboys. Seriously, Kishi can't let his main character take the lead for a single chapter :rofl

I give. You guys enjoy these next two weeks on top. XD


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

And hitting the Limbo Madara apparently syncs the damage back to the real one. Something like how shadow clones work. 

Must be related.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

Ahhh is this how he survived VotE then?

He let his shadow get killed?

Or is this a JJ thing?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Eeehh... Rinbo's _"invisible force"_ being an ethereal Madara is kind of lame. I would have preferred to retain the mystery on that one. 

But knowing that an invisible Madara was responsible for waltzing up and backhanding all nine Bijuu kinda makes me chuckle.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Translation said he only gain new sighting of seeing Madara's shadow, Naruto can sense it too, its still not impressive how Naruto did.



For fuck's sake, learn from your mistakes.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ahhh is this how he survived VotE then?
> 
> He let his shadow get killed?
> 
> Or is this a JJ thing?


Never thought of that; could be, but he'd have to be a master to pull that off. 

Then again, Hash had sage sensing turned off, so...


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

The name "limbo" makes sense now.


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Geg!



> Sasuke: Let me finish talking!





> Shukaku: Then how about you use my chakra and prepare a sealing jutsu.
> Naruto: Thanks! Um...
> Shukaku: It's Shukaku.



They are too cute. :3 And the Battledome is going to be fun in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Eeehh... Rinbo's _"invisible force"_ being an ethereal Madara is kind of lame. I would have preferred to retain the mystery on that one.



Oh that's what it is.

I thought that at first but...

How the fuck did he slap all nine bijuu to the ground with it?  Did he fly over at the speed of light and kick them all in the temple?

Too weird.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is basically Naruto and Sasuke vs. Haku all over again. How things stay the same. SMH


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh that's what it is.
> 
> I thought that at first but...
> 
> ...


Limbo Gedo mazo


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ahhh is this how he survived VotE then?
> 
> He let his shadow get killed?
> 
> Or is this a JJ thing?



Calling it now, Limbo is Madara's Mangekyou tech. Hashirama had Sage Mode at VotE so he could sense the Shadow Madara. It's not JJ since he used it against the Bijuus. Seeing what he did with the Bijuu's he can also make multiple ones.

EDIT: Did Hashi have SM deactivated? He clearly sensed something and it would be plausible.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

So Limbo Madara did use Shinra Tensei on all the Bijuu? 
Limbo has some sort of interval. However we don't know what makes Limbo: Hengoku different from this Limbo... multiple Madara?

I think Madara may get his other Rinnegan back now.

Now... how the hell did Madara stop people with Limbo?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> This is basically Naruto and Sasuke vs. Haku all over again. How things stay the same. SMH



First time they ever fought together and realized that they cared about each other.

This is only the second time they ever fought together like this. They will realize it again. That's half the reason of this fight. It's not just to defeat Madara. It's to fix their friendship.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

So when he stopped sasuke in mid air he had his shadow self hold him the time he stabbed him. Weird jutsu


----------



## Jad (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't say I am impressed. Gai would have buried this guy six feet under by now


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

limbo seems cool.... madara's other eyes MS jutsu is probably about something genjutsu related...


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Thank you Geg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battledome is easy! Naruto Bamflashes Sasuke with Jiton Rasen Shuriken. Boom. Sealed 

Also, Naruto now has a sealing technique


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Limo sounds like the battledore version of Nagato's apparition jutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

Limbo is a Rinnegan tech though


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Limbo Gedo mazo



I prefer flying shirtless Madara at the speed of light thank you very much.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Madara: "If only he'd been born before Obito..."

Oh fuck you Madara. Why do you gotta keep taking pot shots at Obito huh?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> This is basically Naruto and Sasuke vs. Haku all over again. How things stay the same. SMH



Then that would mean Sasuke would be badly damaged by Madara leaving Naruto in his final fight with Madara like with Haku.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Madara praising ems.:ignoramus


----------



## The Undying (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Translation said he only gain new sighting of seeing Madara's shadow, Naruto can sense it too, its still not impressive how Naruto did.



Matrix...

Son, you've gotta let this go.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Wonder if madara went for the other eye


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait what?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

So Limbo Madara might have used something like Hashirama's Mokuton dragons to stop foes?
Or if Limbo Madara touches you, you freeze up?

I don't think Limbo's stunning feature has been explained by the pages so far.



PikaCheeka said:


> Ahhh is this how he survived VotE then?
> 
> He let his shadow get killed?
> 
> Or is this a JJ thing?



It is a Rinnegan thing. Something Madara had _after_ the VotE.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait, so Ichibi allows one to use Magnet Release?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Matrix...
> 
> Son, you've gotta let this go.



I'm just saying its barely that impressive Sasuke has, not uber powerful to what Naruto has shown before he went chakra Mode.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 20, 2014)

And here I thought we wouldn't have anymore leaks.

we basically have full chapters now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It is a Rinnegan thing. Something Madara had _after_ the VotE.



Or is it a Rinnegan thing? Could be his hidden MS tech that he never bothered to show until now. 

I'm fine with it either way. It's cool if it was his VotE shtick. If it wasn't, then that's just another mystery to come!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Wait, so Ichibi allows one to use Magnet Release?



Now you can argue that Jiton has Raiton. In that case: now Naruto officially has all the elements.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Madara praising ems.:ignoramus



I don't see him talking about the EMS at all. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Or is it a Rinnegan thing? Could be his hidden MS tech that he never bothered to show until now.
> 
> I'm fine with it either way. It's cool if it was his VotE shtick. If it wasn't, then that's just another mystery to come!



Madara explicitly said he'd show the Rinnegan's true power before using Limbo: Hengoku on the Bijuu.

So yes, it is a Rinnegan thing. The hidden MS jutsu are very likely Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Susanoo.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 20, 2014)

NVM Geg already got the translation done.


----------



## NW (Apr 20, 2014)

Madara: "If only he'd been born before Obito..."

U mad Madz?


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then that would mean Sasuke would be badly damaged by Madara leaving Naruto in his final fight with Madara like with Haku.



As a result of protecting Naruto from a devastating attack.....if we're gonna use that fight fully as a template.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't wait to read this shit. Limbo is creepy...invis ghost of yourself? Also there has better be some differance between limbo and limbo:hengoku because no way madara's double beat the bijuu to the ground .

Naruto finally got sealing hax even though it's in the form of a rasengan and sasuke did good...wonder what he was doing with his eye and that sword...


----------



## Jad (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't know why, but I had the impression these guys would be blitzing all over the battlefield like Gai was. Seems like Sasuke just has an upgraded Sharingan and Chidori technique in a 'base' body. While Naruto just has his usual Kyuubi Mode aesthetics with the ability to manipulate _Truth Seeking_ material as weapons and access different chakra elements for Rasengans.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

Limbo makes sense one madara in the real world another in the shadow world I like it cool Jutsu.  Maybe when he hit all the bijuu there where many madaras


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 20, 2014)

Did that mean he targeted Obito for a long time?  Also Sasuke is partially Madz reincarnation lol.  I guess he doesn't know that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> As a result of protecting Naruto from a devastating attack.....if we're gonna use that fight fully as a template.



I doubt that will be the same result, more like Sasuke thought they got him but gets stabbed from the back out of nowhere.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Madara: "If only he'd been born before Obito..."
> 
> U mad Madz?



ofc he is, he just confirmed Sasuke is better and has more potential than Obito, he was stuck with a scrub as a sidekick


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then that would mean Sasuke would be badly damaged by Madara leaving Naruto in his final fight with Madara like with Haku.



ck yes thats what it means


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't see him talking about the EMS at all.


He did. This is a two-man show.:ignoramus 


> Madara: So he's formed a hypothesis on Limbo's active time and the interval between its activations... And one on how to oppose it... I see. He has good intuition. That calm analysis and good judgement... *And the same Straight Tomoe as me*... If only he'd been born before Obito...


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke attempting to cooperate and Naruto complaning about cooperation, over and over again. Seems legit.

Madara's tech on the first page might be Yin Release: Thunder Tracer. Take it with a huge grain of salt however.



PikaCheeka said:


> First time they ever fought together and realized that they cared about each other.
> 
> This is only the second time they ever fought together like this. They will realize it again. That's half the reason of this fight. It's not just to defeat Madara. It's to fix their friendship.



B-B-But they need to fight to the death after this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 20, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke both can react to Limbo. Sasuke can see it, Naruto can sense it. Neither is better than the other because it both works well. Just let it go really. 

I love what we're seeing thus far. 

Naruto and Sasuke are working well together and this gives a part 1 feel to it. This battle really brings it back to how their relationship used to be which makes sense considering the Obito battle did the same. I like their teamwork and I really enjoy that they're both having time to show a little bit of what they can do. When it is all said and done of course they'll win but until then the fight is on. 

Naruto and Sasuke might be fighting against their strongest foe but it appears as though they're having a bit of fun with this fight rather than it being all "serious serious OMFG IT IS SERIOUS" like with Obito. 

And Limbo looks a bit lame eh.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 20, 2014)

So sasuke's rinnegan grants him some form of teleportation?


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 20, 2014)

All we need was Obito to throw Madz down a tunnel while he was shooting lighting to complete the Star Wars homage.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So sasuke's runner an grants him some form of teleportation?


Izanagi, or some kind of upgraded Chikushodo. 

You know which horse I'm betting on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara explicitly said he'd show the Rinnegan's true power before using Limbo: Hengoku on the Bijuu.



Ah okay then. Forgot.



> So yes, it is a Rinnegan thing. The hidden MS jutsu are very likely Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Susanoo.



He didn't use Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi to survive VotE, though. At least one of his MS techs is unique to him and unknown.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> ofc he is, he just confirmed Sasuke is better and has more potential than Obito, he was stuck with a scrub as a sidekick



Just prior to this Sasuke jumped at Madara with no plan or defence against anything he could do. Obito on the other hand pulled out some of his chakra, saved Naruto, and gave him all 9 beasts to draw from. Sasuke may have the same type of eyes of Madara, but that doesn't make him so great in my eyes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 20, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Just prior to this Sasuke jumped at Madara with no plan or defence against anything he could do. Obito on the other hand pulled out some of his chakra, saved Naruto, and gave him all 9 beasts to draw from. Sasuke may have the same type of eyes of Madara, but that doesn't make him so great in my eyes.



It doesn't need to make him great in your eyes. You have it black on white that he is considered greater than Obito. Blame Kishi for that.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izanagi, or some kind of upgraded Chikushodo.
> 
> You know which horse I'm betting on.



Which part was izanagi I'm confuse


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

i wonder what happened on page 7 , exacly the page where he used his power is missing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

He Izanami'd it out of existence.

There just is no page 7.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 20, 2014)

That's not what I'm talking about. On the first page madara says sasuke did more than simply move when dodging madara's lightning attack and then sasuke appears in a completely different location from where he was before.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

those who saying limbo is rinnegan tech....if so why sasuke not using it?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Which part was izanagi I'm confuse


The part where he disappeared. I'm praying it was Izanagi


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Which part was izanagi I'm confuse


What he used to avoid Madara's Ranton may have been Izanagi, or something related to it.

_Madara: Sasuke just...!!
Sasuke: This left eye... I get it.
Madara: He... did more than simply move...!!_​


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> It doesn't need to make him great in your eyes. You have it black on white that he is considered greater than Obito. Blame Kishi for that.



I'm not going to blame Kishi for having a character like Madara wank Sasuke and his eyes. I'd rather focus on the implication drawn here. If Sasuke WAS born before Obito, how would Madara have gotten him? Is Madara saying that he had more of a role in enlisting Obito than luck did...?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto and Sasuke both can react to Limbo. Sasuke can see it, Naruto can sense it. Neither is better than the other because it both works well. Just let it go really.
> 
> I love what we're seeing thus far.
> 
> ...



I must say you probably are one of the most positive users on this forum, wish more people posted like you, an i agree, Limbo was more awesome when it was a mysterious force


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The part where he disappeared. I'm praying it was Izanagi



It looks like Izanagi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2014)

It's driving me crazy how Limbo could explain Madara's VotE survival so well.

Either he has 2 similar techs or Kishi is going to forget he said it's a Rinnegan jutsu.



The Entire Forum said:


> those who saying limbo is rinnegan tech....if so why sasuke not using it?



Rinnegan might have techniques specific to the user, similar to MS. If that's the case, this could explain VotE. Madara's Limbo is an advanced evolution of whatever MS tech he might have used to survive.... Total speculation though.

Sasuke's Rinnegan isn't a normal one, either.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 20, 2014)

Another note: 

Sasuke doesn't look as much as a hobo compared to Naruto's new clothing this chapter. Naruto's new threads debuting was a major part of last chapter but I'm glad it isn't as "flashy" as it appeared then. I mean it still is but I would have hated it if it appeared so flashy people would be wondering if Sasuke was literally living underneath a bridge. Now with this chapter, Sasuke's outfit looks fine. This is also before the mini-Susanoo stuff he'll debut soon. 

As expected this battle will be about Naruto and Sasuke stunting on Madara showing the strength of their new skills. Here we have them figuring out how his jutsu works and they've just started out. Naruto is casually using more of his Bijuu skills as each chapter goes by and Sasuke's randomly using some new things of his own. The way things are going, and the way Madara's just tossing out skills, I won't be surprised to see the battle end with Naruto using a brand new Kurama skill combined with Sasuke's Rinnegan's ultimate attack. 

I expect it.





shyakugaun said:


> I must say you probably are one of the most positive users on this forum, wish more people posted like you, an i agree, Limbo was more awesome when it was a mysterious force



Thanks, I do what I can. 

And yeah I agree. I expected that to be it but honestly eh. Kishi's portrayal of Limbo this chapter has downgraded it in my eyes. I mean, yeah Naruto dodged it but how it is seen these days, I mean I'd rather it stay mysterious.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The part where he disappeared. I'm praying it was Izanagi



izanagi without losing eye.. would  make it impossible to kill sasuke...so probably its some sort of ST jutsu


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The part where he disappeared. I'm praying it was Izanagi



OH SHIT I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THIS


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 20, 2014)

limbo is weird. But I like it. who knows what lurks in the world of limbo


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 20, 2014)

It looks like Kishi retconned Sasuke's Rinnegan from a 9 Tomoe to a 6 Tomoe like the Juubi in it's incomplete forms since his bottom Tomoe aren't all on the same line like Kaguya's are.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool chapter, liking the action. And some light being shed on Madara's jutsu is much appreciated.

Liking how Naruto isn't levitating nor anything like a Juubi Jichuuriki would do and just jumps straight for that attack, maybe I'll stop minding so much the orbs...

Senpou: Jiton Rasengan for sealing the enemy's movement, cool. Even if I don't get it so much since there should be some magnetism around Madara for it to work I remember Shukaku is another of the Bijuus besides Gyuuki that can  seal like he almost did in 658 so it works.

Nice to see the black Chidori return.



Cordelia said:


> Guess it's necessary. Given that new abilities/feats are introduced, the author also has to explain their mechanisms along with how the characters are analyzing the opponent's maneuvers.
> 
> One of the many aspects I like about this manga tbh.  :>



Yeah, I like it as well.



Gabe said:


> So when he stopped sasuke in mid air he had his shadow self hold him the time he stabbed him. Weird jutsu



Makes sense. And perhaps the reason whey he did not use it against Obito and Kakashi is due to Obito might have been able to see the shadow (is this shadow like created by his own chakra?) approaching due to having his other Rin'negan.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh god. If Sasuke can use Izanagi infinitely.

That's it.

He's unkillable.

GG everyone.

Battledome can't do squat


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I'm not going to blame Kishi for having a character like Madara wank Sasuke and his eyes. I'd rather focus on the implication drawn here. If Sasuke WAS born before Obito, how would Madara have gotten him? Is Madara saying that he had more of a role in enlisting Obito than luck did...?



This had been one of theories back in the day when the Madara - Obito flashbacks started. How it was all very convenient, how Zetsus knowing about it was convenient and that Madara sure sounded confident Obito was coming back.

If Sasuke had been there instead of Obito... doubt it. Sasuke already went through recruitment from the dark side and he eventually turned away from it on his own. Twice, Orochimaru and Obito. There's no way getting him younger would change anything. Yes, he would have 'played along' but ultimately he would have done his own thing.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> Oh god. If Sasuke can use Izanagi infinitely.



I've said this before, too OP. One more chalk to the power ups are temporary.


----------



## NW (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like Madara ate the Kage Kage no Mi. 



Jad said:


> Can't say I am impressed. Gai would have buried this guy six feet under by now


If he couldn't beat Madara before, how could he beat him now, when he's even MORE powerful? 



SharkBomb 4 said:


> Madara: "If only he'd been born before Obito..."
> 
> Oh fuck you Madara. Why do you gotta keep taking pot shots at Obito huh?



*Spoiler*: _Cuz this_ 








If the man would stop trolling everything in sight, people probably wouldn't be saying things like this and "Damn Obito..." and other stuff all the time. But he can't stop. He won't stop. 



Seraphiel said:


> ofc he is, he just confirmed Sasuke is better and has more potential than Obito, he was stuck with a scrub as a sidekick


He was strictly speaking about tactical ability in battle, 

Remember, Madara is a powerwhore, so "better" refers strictly to battle ability and tactics to him, and he happens to prefer that type of fighter.

Anyways, a sidekick doesn't completely take over the other guy's plan and leave him dead if not for some guy who obtains the power to resurrect people in a different way. Last time I checked.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> He did. This is a two-man show.:ignoramus



Touch?, shame I'm 24'd. :ignoramus



PikaCheeka said:


> He didn't use Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi to survive VotE, though. At least one of his MS techs is unique to him and unknown.



It could he a new jutsu of his own.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Sasuga Jeanne, the professor in you strikes again




gotta keep my rinnegan on


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2014)

So, so far all what Sasuke can do with his rennigan is seeing the hiding things so to speak, just like how pain
saw Konoha's barrier? 

I'm not impressed. U_U

I think it's cool that Naruto can seal now though.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Oh god. If Sasuke can use Izanagi infinitely.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...


At least there would've been a potential means of balancing it with a cooldown period if it was his Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan.

See? Rinnegan ruins everything.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Oh god. If Sasuke can use Izanagi infinitely.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...



One person ITT pointed out that tomoe disappeared after he used some jutsu
Haven't checked yet to confirm cuz >fma marathon in progress


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It looks like Kishi retconned Sasuke's Rinnegan from a 9 Tomoe to a 6 Tomoe like the Juubi in it's incomplete forms since his bottom Tomoe aren't all on the same line like Kaguya's are.



Sasuke's tomoe disappear throughout the chapter. In later pages he has no tomoe.


----------



## Jad (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, Auem's link shows that missing page. It seems like that sword APPEARED in MAdara's stomach from Sasuke's eye technique.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 20, 2014)

@SaiST

Rinnegan OP pls nerf 

@kenneth

Oh really? Ok so not so broken then...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 20, 2014)

New Folder said:


> So, so far all what Sasuke can do with his rennigan is seeing the hiding things so to speak, just like how pain
> saw Konoha's barrier?
> 
> I'm not impressed. U_U
> ...


 He might also be using an upgraded Izanagi, since the Rinnegan carries residual Yin-Yang chakra and/ Senjutsu.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke's tomoe disappear throughout the chapter. In later pages he has no tomoe.


Sure but Kishimoto was consistent with one thing though whenever he showed his Rinnegan with Tomoe it was always shown too be the same as the incomplete Juubi which only had six tomoe rather then 9.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 21, 2014)

I see Madara is still not using other powers like Shinra Tensei, Susanoo, Preta Path etc... Madara with the Rinnegan and all the Truth Seeking Orbs is simply too much for Naruto and Sasuke?

Would be annoying if that's the case. If Kishi wants to portray Naruto and Sasuke as being stronger than these sort of villains overall, then he shouldn't really hinder the villains so much.


----------



## NW (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope Kishi explains this tomoe stuff soon.

Like how the Juubi's tomoes vary all the time. When he fought Hagoromo and his brother, he had 9. Upon revival and re-revival he had 6, but then when he became the God Tree he had 9 again. Madara's stone tablet story in 646 depicts him as having no tomoe at all.


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 21, 2014)

I should have connected the power to that one game. DMC? Sasuke's ability to see Madara in the limbo world is like that chicks ability from the game. What I don't get is how Madara can exist in both limbo and the real world.
Edit: Yup. It is DMC(DevilMayCry). The new one that came out quite a while ago.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Jad said:


> Well, Auem's link shows that missing page. It seems like that sword APPEARED in MAdara's stomach from Sasuke's eye technique.


Well, fuck. Either he can teleport shit into people, or that's some upgraded Izanagi.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

This seems like 3/4s of the chapter.

Kinda wish we got a little less, tbh.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 21, 2014)

What's the "straight tomoe" about? I'm not sure I get it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Another note:
> 
> Sasuke doesn't look as much as a hobo compared to Naruto's new clothing this chapter. Naruto's new threads debuting was a major part of last chapter but I'm glad it isn't as "flashy" as it appeared then. I mean it still is but I would have hated it if it appeared so flashy people would be wondering if Sasuke was literally living underneath a bridge. Now with this chapter, Sasuke's outfit looks fine. This is also before the mini-Susanoo stuff he'll debut soon.
> 
> ...


am I the only one thinking that Naruto's outfit is also "half" of what it should be?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> What's the "straight tomoe" about? I'm not sure I get it.


Mangekyo Sharingan. He mentioned it previously.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one thinking that Naruto's outfit is also "half" of what it should be?



Its possible, but you also have to keep in mind that this is how it looks due to his clothes being damaged and Kishi didn't even make him zip up his jacket. It could be just for this time to show the circle that now appears in his stomach.

I doubt Naruto's going to go around with his jumpsuit open. So in terms of full design I would wait till he gets a new replacement jacket of those , just in case.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

> Sasuke's tomoe disappear throughout the chapter. In later pages he has no tomoe.


probably lazy drawing...as same with juubi's eye


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara still only has one black ball.  Can't be bothered to grow the other 8 back yet.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea I'm pretty sure that's izanagi now as his tomoe are disappearing throughout the chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's tomoes disappearing is probably insconsistency. Is there a panel where he doesn't have always six?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one thinking that Naruto's outfit is also "half" of what it should be?



Nope you're completely right. 

I think when he gets his other Kurama back his outfit will be more complete. Chances are since he only has 1 half, Kurama isn't exactly the "same" as the other Bijuu who's chakra has manifested into full Bijuu but they have both Yin and Yang. Once that happens, his outfit will change again. 

And Sasuke's strength is pretty what I've figured. 

Although Naruto has the power, chakra, speed, and overpowered strength, the same with a barrage of skills, if you break down everything Sasuke has then he can be arguably considered more potentially dangerous because his skills are far more broken. Basically you have god powerhouse (Naruto) against a god "swiss army ninja". 

Together they're a ridiculous team. So glad Kishi allowed them to fight an opponent to show off a bit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I see Madara is still not using other powers like Shinra Tensei, Susanoo, Preta Path etc... Madara with the Rinnegan and all the Truth Seeking Orbs is simply too much for Naruto and Sasuke?
> 
> Would be annoying if that's the case. If Kishi wants to portray Naruto and Sasuke as being stronger than these sort of villains overall, then he shouldn't really hinder the villains so much.



That may be part of the reason.

But I think it also has to do with Kishi trying to give this battle some freshness by introducing new jutsus and abilities instead of relying on ones that are old news to readers.

Also Madara possibly decided that the power he had gained as a JJ is supreme and as such relying exclusively on it is a sure path to victory.

In theory Sasuke also should now have Preta, Shinra Tensei and all of Nagato's jutsus(unless they can't be used with just one eye but then Madara not using them would be understandable) in general.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 21, 2014)

I guess we're gonna get the chapter today since pretty much everything has been released?


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems that every time Sasuke uses Izanagi, his eye loses 3 tomoes.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

MOTHER FUCKING BLACK CHIDORI.*SHOOTS JIZZ IN THE AIR AND CATCHES IT IN A CUP FOR ALL THE HATERS*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> I guess we're gonna get the chapter today since pretty much everything has been released?



Still regular time


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Magnet release and lava release, wonder what is next, the other bijuu do not seem to have other Jutsus  similar to kkg. Unless the 2 tails Jutsu she use vs the zombie twins when she was captures was something other then fire.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Seems that every time Sasuke uses Izanagi, his eye loses 3 tomoes.



This would make sense since regular Izanagi consumes 1 sharingan (3 tomoe).

I'm guessing that he regenerates them after time...


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

WTF did I just read?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Seems that every time Sasuke uses Izanagi, his eye loses 3 tomoes.


That's what I'm starting too think that as well so instead of going blind he just loses the Sharingan Tomoe around his Rinnegan until it's just a plain old Rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Also. Is sasuke warping around with Kamui. Instananously appearing in difference places. And sending warping a sword in Madara. Gut. The fanboy in me can only take soo much


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's actually showing some of his Kakashi-like analytical prowess in this fight. Very nice.

I get tired of the rampage Sasuke, and prefer seeing him fight more intelligently. True the eye is assisting him with this but he's making good use of the tools its giving him.

Sasuke's making the chapter. We already know a lot about what Naruto can do but Sasuke's abilities are making it interesting.


----------



## auem (Apr 21, 2014)

i now think even ishuhui missed a page...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nope you're completely right.
> 
> I think when he gets his other Kurama back his outfit will be more complete. Chances are since he only has 1 half, Kurama isn't exactly the "same" as the other Bijuu who's chakra has manifested into full Bijuu but they have both Yin and Yang. Once that happens, his outfit will change again.
> 
> ...


yep the small cloak stands out for me, maybe becaise its yin kyuubi and its only supposed to cover his own part

i just know that i fully expect to see Naruto with the long and complete cloak again at some point


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Is sasuke using Izanagi or Kamui?
Either way It's hard to follow what going on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Seems that every time Sasuke uses Izanagi, his eye loses 3 tomoes.


there might be a cool down or something


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is using Izanagi?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Is sasuke using Izanagi or Kamui?
> Either way It's hard to follow what going on.



It's definitely not Kamui, whatever it is.

Seems like Izanagi with a sacrifice of 3 tomoe per use. They probably regenerate back over time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

I wouldn't analyze the tomoe yet unless one of the missing pages discusses it.

That's a very easy thing to make an art error on.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

I really don't get WTF is going on.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

This chapter has got me so confused.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke's tomoes disappearing is probably insconsistency. Is there a panel where he doesn't have always six?



I think and am going with the "he loses 3 comas/tomoes" everytime he uses a forbidden jutsu like Izanagi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 21, 2014)

is this the closest gap in power we've seen between naruto and sasuke since killer bee arc?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Remember meis acid attack the six tail uses an acid attack  maybe that is another similar kkg tech a tail beast has?maybe that is another one naruto may use after useing magnetic release and lava. Who knows you can't incorporate that into a rasengan


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 21, 2014)

would be weird for the tomoe thing to be an art error considering it's the only new thing sasuke got (and is his main focus)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Is sasuke using Izanagi or Kamui?
> Either way It's hard to follow what going on.



Izanagi as he's losing 3 tomoe each time he uses it.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It's definitely not Kamui, whatever it is.
> 
> Seems like Izanagi with a sacrifice of 3 tomoe per use. They probably regenerate back over time.



That's haxxed.
Bit it seems Sasuke teleported the sword, so it's more than izanagi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That's what I'm starting too think that as well so instead of going blind he just loses the Sharingan Tomoe around his Rinnegan until it's just a plain old Rinnegan.


its the eye, it might be some kind of cool down

like you need to use it strategically or you will use your 3 chances too fast and get vulnerable

this way Kishi wont allow hax spam


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think and am going with the "he loses 3 comas/tomoes" everytime he uses a forbidden jutsu like Izanagi.



So you're telling me Sasuke by the end of this battle will have one blind eye possibly?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh and well i think it's confirmed Sasuke got the Rinnegan!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

It's an art error surely


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

If it's Izanagi that loses 3 tomoe every time he uses it, it's not very haxxed.

That means he can only use it 3 times and he already wasted it once in a chapter where Madara was basically doing nothing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Oh and well i think it's confirmed Sasuke got the Rinnegan!



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Some one help me out - I need play-by-play.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Jad said:


> So you're telling me Sasuke by the end of this battle will have one blind eye possibly?



Well if he uses it too much/abuses it till he just has the last three tomoes left that make up an average Sharingan then yes, that could happen. Sounds to me like a good drawback if he relies too much on it. Maybe the tomoes can regrow after a while so that then he can use them again?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

lol at people thinking that this eye can get sealed like sharingan 

he has just started to test his new power

did Rikudou loose his creation power? Think people, think.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

The tomoe will obviously regenerate after a certain time.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait, so Sasuke's ability allows him to teleport himself, as well as other objects?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If it's Izanagi that loses 3 tomoe every time he uses it, it's not very haxxed.
> 
> That means he can only use it 3 times and he already wasted it once in a chapter where Madara was basically doing nothing.



Depends on if the tomoe come back, and how quickly they do if so. Not that I think we have a basis to assume they can come back yet, but I don't think Sasuke's getting this new eye only to lose some of it's effectiveness permanently the next chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Some one help me out - I need play-by-play.



There is a translation you know.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

I think It's not Izanagi but teleportation of sorts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Depends on if the tomoe come back, and how quickly they do if so. Not that I think we have a basis to assume they can come back yet, but I don't think Sasuke's getting this new eye only to lose some of it's effectiveness permanently the next chapter.


its just stupid


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol. One week people scream you cant count all the tomoes because we cant actually see them. Now they saying the tomoes dissapearing. But either way. Im more Syked about Black Chidori over anything else lol.



Klue said:


> Wait, so Sasuke's ability allows him to teleport himself, as well as other objects?


Might as well just call it Kamui at that point.


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

I just wanna see Gai and Lee again  I can only swallow so much of the Wonder-Twins and 99% of the forum fangasaming over them.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I think It's not Izanagi but teleportation of sorts.



The loss of tomoe suggests that it's a form of Izanagi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Teleportation.

He should just go kill Obito and take his eye. Won't waste any tomoe.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems madara may go after sasukes eye doubt he will get it though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep the small cloak stands out for me, maybe becaise its yin kyuubi and its only supposed to cover his own part
> 
> i just know that i fully expect to see Naruto with the long and complete cloak again at some point



Yeah he will in the future I'm sure. If not then Naruto will get Hokage robes after the arc and will be Hokage for the rest of the last arc. 



eyeknockout said:


> is this the closest gap in power we've seen between naruto and sasuke since killer bee arc?



Well they were pretty much equal  when Sasuke stepped on the scene to fight Obito and they've been equal since including now. 

Naruto and Sasuke's powers are so insane.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

So Madara doesn't know about Indra and Asura's transmigrations.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara said after Sasuke teleported him into his sword that it's his left eye ability.
That's a teleportation, or some sort reality bender!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The part where he disappeared. I'm praying it was Izanagi


it was Izanagi


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah everytime Sasuke uses whatever new skill he has that allows him to jump out of harm's way and even make his Kusanagi sword appear in Madara's chest the tomoes from his Rin'negan dissapear, as the black and white panels show as they focus on his left eye.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 21, 2014)

according to japanese folklore, sasuke power seems to be similar to the mythological awakening statue Izunragi

So i'm assuming his power is an entirely new technique than izanagi or izanami. More like a mix between and space time jutsu (movement through spatial matter and ability to throw others into this space) and altering reality (genjutsu), Like Izunragi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara said after Sasuke teleported him into his sword that it's his left eye ability.
> That's a teleportation, or some sort reality bender!


its basically link imagination and reality, from what i can see

like a reverse Izanagi


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo create another you in another plain of reality, like another clone in another dimension kind of thing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yeah everytime Sasuke uses whatever new skill he has that allows him to jump out of harm's way and even make his Kusanagi sword appear in Madara's chest the tomoes from his Rin'negan dissapear, as the black and white panels show as they focus on his left eye.



Basically, Rinnegan uses a higher level form of Izanagi?

Good to know. :ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

If the tomoes disappear won't that leave him vulnerable, the cooling period may be short though cause of hashis DNA. Like with shusui ms?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its basically link imagination and reality, from what i can see
> 
> like a reverse Izanagi



Yea, I'm also not sure it's sacrifice the tomeos, he used it 2 times this chapter and he still has 6 tomeos.
I think it's an art error or Kishi always meant for him to have 6 tomeos.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

On page 13, I believe Madara moved his physical body into the Limbo. The "black" panel of Sasuke seems to indicate such.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, Rinnegan uses a higher level form of Izanagi?
> 
> Good to know. :ignoramus


*Shaddap*, Klue.

Madara gunnin' for Sasuke's eye again.  Good luck with that.

No, seriously. Get rid of it.​
And it seems he's starting to become aware of the connection between them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, Rinnegan uses a higher level form of Izanagi?
> 
> Good to know. :ignoramus



Rinnegan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> according to japanese folklore, sasuke power seems to be similar to the mythological awakening statue Izunragi
> 
> So i'm assuming his power is an entirely new technique than izanagi or izanami. More like a mix between and space time jutsu (movement through spatial matter and ability to throw others into this space) and altering reality (genjutsu), Like Izunragi.



Where are you getting Izunragi?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah he will in the future I'm sure. If not then Naruto will get Hokage robes after the arc and will be Hokage for the rest of the last arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i love about it all is that Kishi actually managed to give them opposite powers, and still make them similar


its a real yin and yang thing


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe if he moves his body into limbo he maybe able to access obito world. We need to find out what kamui land really is


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, Rinnegan uses a higher level form of Izanagi?
> 
> Good to know. :ignoramus


He mentioned the choku-tomoe (Mangekyo Sharingan).


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *Shaddap*, Klue.
> 
> Madara gunnin' for Sasuke's eye again.  Good luck with that.



This chapter confuses the hell out of me. I have no idea what just happened. 

Can't wait to see Rinnegan Amaterasu.

**_cough_, cough**


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, I'm also not sure it's sacrifice the tomeos, he used it 2 times this chapter and he still has 6 tomeos.
> I think it's an art error or Kishi always meant for him to have 6 tomeos.



Sasuke loses all of his tomoe at the end:


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

limbo is another plain of reality?
Something similar to Kamui?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, I'm also not sure it's sacrifice the tomeos, he used it 2 times this chapter and he still has 6 tomeos.
> I think it's an art error or Kishi always meant for him to have 6 tomeos.


maybe its because the art is incomplete

keep drawing tomoes might be boring


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> On page 13, I believe Madara moved his physical body into the Limbo. The "black" panel of Sasuke seems to indicate such.



Its starting to look like as if Limbo is in some way his version of "Kamui" since a part of him can move through another plane/dimension/realm, etc.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems like a retarded way to use up that power.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

So Madara is doesn't know of the reincarnation, and is already planning on stealing Sasuke's left eye. He's going to get a fierce ass whipping.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

duh..seems sasuke is izuna's grandchild


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke loses all of his tomoe at the end:



He dosen't, look at the ending panel there. all 6.
His Rinnegan is seens at his purest form when we see him use his eyesight in the other plain.
But he still has 6 tomeos.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo would be Jiraiya's favorite jutsu. ck


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Its starting to look like as if Limbo is in some way his version of "Kamui" since a part of him can move through another plane/dimension/realm, etc.



Is it really his Shadow or some type of special clone?


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 21, 2014)

I see that naruto has 7 black balls in this



Art error again?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

So Sasuke's ability allows him to teleport himself and others? That seems somewhat like izanagi, but not exactly like it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> I see that naruto has 7 black balls in this
> 
> 
> 
> Art error again?



7 balls and two staff nine in all. Maybe each represent a bijuu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

This chapter isn't the final draft. Wouldn't fuss over potential art errors like Naruto having 7 balls.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> On page 13, I believe Madara moved his physical body into the Limbo. The "black" panel of Sasuke seems to indicate such.



Never mind, it looks as if he jumped straight up into the air.

Yeah, I quoted myself, bitches.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

I've always thought that Kishi tends to slip when it comes to draw all of the blakc orbs/Gudoudamas. They always range around nine I think. If not, ten. But then again Hagoromo had nine as well and I am starting to doubt his staff was also one of them.



Klue said:


> Is it really his Shadow or some type of special clone?



A type of special clone it seems, but some translations also call it a shadow. I think going with the former will be it.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Sasuke's ability allows him to teleport himself and others? That seems somewhat like izanagi, but not exactly like it.


Complete Izanagi.

Obito, step aside.:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Where are people getting the idea that Madara doesn't know about them being transmigrations of Indra and Ashura? They obviously got their powers from somewhere.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where are people getting the idea that Madara doesn't know about them being transmigrations of Indra and Ashura? They obviously got their powers from somewhere.



He says about sasuke that there must be something more to him then just sharing the same blood. He may not know  they also have Indra in common


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke can teleport or something like this because if he can, then what did he need Tobirama for?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea it seems Madara moves himself to Limbo, he can phase out into Limbo as well, isn't that like Kamui?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Perhaps.Limbo Allows you to move inside the Spiritual Realm Completely.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> He says about sasuke that there must be something more to him then just sharing the same blood.



Where? All I see is the tomoe comment.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

its funny that Madara thought this after thinking about getting Sasuke's eye in the other page:



> So he's formed a hypothesis on Limbo's active time and the interval between its activations... And one on how to oppose it... I see. He has good intuition. That calm analysis and good judgement... And the same Straight Tomoe as me... If only he'd been born before Obito... No... That doesn't matter anymore. Regardless of what happened, I need to focus on the fact that these two are nothing more than kids. *Shall I try to get my other eye back as soon as possible?*



my other eye back, like he starts to consider going after Obito as a second option


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where are people getting the idea that Madara doesn't know about them being transmigrations of Indra and Ashura? They obviously got their powers from somewhere.



Because Madara's ignorant of the link between them other than their Uchiha blood. He's questioning how Sasuke has the same straight tomoe as him. The answer is obviously because he and Sasuke are Indra's reincarnations. That's the other link between them aside from their Uchiha blood.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where? All I see is the tomoe comment.




Geg translated the missing page.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where? All I see is the tomoe comment.



Missing page:

Page 7
Madara: The me that exists in the unseeable world, "Limbo"... It's supposed to be impossible to both see and sense from this world... How did they suddenly get this much power? That Uchiha Sasuke... He's the only one who's awakened the same Straight Tomoe as me...* There may be some connection between me and Sasuke other than our blood*... In that case, his left eye will surely fit well with my eye!
 Posted by geg


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea it seems Madara moves himself to Limbo, he can phase out into Limbo as well, isn't that like Kamui?


It's more like Pain's lantern jutsu, but invisible.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I don't think Sasuke can teleport or something like this because if he can, then what did he need Tobirama for?



I think like i always though Sasuke's Ultimate ability would be. Is that he can teleport anywhere in his field of view at FTG speeds.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I don't think Sasuke can teleport or something like this because if he can, then what did he need Tobirama for?



This is true, but maybe he just didn't want to waste tomoe.

That, or it was too far away. Who knows how far Sasuke could travel with this tech in the first place, but I imagine it has some sort of limitation.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

And Madara sure is wanking Sasuke a lot in this chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke and Madara are soul mates


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I don't think Sasuke can teleport or something like this because if he can, then what did he need Tobirama for?



He just figured out his ability.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> He dosen't, look at the ending panel there. all 6.
> His Rinnegan is seens at his purest form when we see him use his eyesight in the other plain.
> But he still has 6 tomeos.



That's way too small to tell...


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Perhaps.Limbo Allows you to move inside the Spiritual Realm Completely.



Not sure, but it's another plain of reality that can't be effected by physical means.
only Narutos Sage attack effected the clone.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 21, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke loses all of his tomoe at the end:



Yeah it looks like he lost 6 tomoe at once after teleporting the sword.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh I didn't know we got page 7. Okay never mind.

So he says he wants Sasuke's eye, then he says he wants his own a few pages later. Ehhhh.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And Madara sure is wanking Sasuke a lot in this chapter.


this was written in the stars, they are linked by soul


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And Madara sure is wanking Sasuke a lot in this chapter.



Well of course. This chapter is about, Sasuke's Rinnegan. :ignoramus


Sasuke's Rinnegan....



Just rolls off the fingers so well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> That's way too small to tell...


i can tell, its 6 tomoes, you have my word


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And Madara sure is wanking Sasuke a lot in this chapter.



I know it's terrible


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Sasuke and Madara are soul mates



next chapter : madara  -If only he'd been born before hashirama


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i can tell, its 6 tomoes, you have my word



Looks as if that seventh tomoe in last week's chapter was actually bull shit?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh I didn't know we got page 7. Okay never mind.
> 
> So he says he wants Sasuke's eye, then he says he wants his own a few pages later. Ehhhh.


he figures out it would be problematic to get it after seeing its powers


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I understand why the Tomoes keep dissapearing and reappering inside Sasuke tomoe. It seems when its in the black background that the tomoes are missing. Which we know the tomoes seems to be connected with the sharingan. Sharingan has a very spiritual sense to it. I believe Madara isnt moving in and out of existence. I think Its just him controlling both his physical form and his Spiritual form. What Madara is doing right now seems very much like Ino abiltiy. Except instead of body jacking people. he is bitch slapping people.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> what i love about it all is that Kishi actually managed to give them opposite powers, and still make them similar
> 
> its a real yin and yang thing



Smart by Kishi, he always does well with their development of opposite powers so I'm glad it continues. 



Gunners said:


> So Madara is doesn't know of the reincarnation, and is already planning on stealing Sasuke's left eye. He's going to get a fierce ass whipping.



Yeah. 

Madara's going to get his ass-whipped and just before he tries to go after Obito, Kaguya will likely take over. If he's going after Sasuke's eye then it is easy to see he will have to retreat in order for him to switch for Obito again. Given he will be in a negative position, it is the perfect time for Kaguya's return. 

Madara hasn't figured out that Sasuke is the reincarnation of Indra, same with Naruto and Ashura I'm sure. After hearing this, I wonder if he knows about any of the reincarnations at all. If Hashirama likely doesn't know then I doubt Madara does.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Not sure, but it's another plain of reality that can't be effected by physical means.
> only Narutos Sage attack effected the clone.



Wonder why naruto attacks only affect the clone


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Looks as if that seventh tomoe in last week's chapter was actually bull shit?


no no, it has 9 tomoes

what i feel like is that the art itself is incomplete


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Got it, Sasuke teleported Madara to them a third time at the end, that's why he told Naruto to attack him.
Sasuke has a reality bender of sorts.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara must retrieve his other eye, I really want to see its ability.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh I didn't know we got page 7. Okay never mind.
> 
> So he says he wants Sasuke's eye, then he says he wants his own a few pages later. Ehhhh.



Yeah. Madara didnt need to say what the situation is. Him saying he wants to go after Obito instead I think is hinting that Madara can't fuck with Naruto and Obito.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke has three tomoe left.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Smart by Kishi, he always does well with their development of opposite powers so I'm glad it continues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its his best aspect, in my opinion

parallels and all, Kishi is a boss in this stuff


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Apr 21, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Yeah it looks like he lost 6 tomoe at once after teleporting the sword.



When the panel goes black and withe the tomoes disapear but if look closely they come back afterwards


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> no no, it has 9 tomoes
> 
> what i feel like is that the art itself is incomplete



I can't see 9 in any panel. Help me out here.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke has three tomoe left.



And what a wonderful tomoe styled Rinnegan it is. :ignoramus


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke used this ability 3 times this chapter,he can either teleport himself or Madara.
or reality bend.
the 3rd time was at the very end.he teleported Madara to them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke used this ability 3 times this chapter,he can either teleport himself or Madara.
> or reality bend.
> the 3rd time was at the very end.he teleported Madara to them.



Surly looks that way. His eye is completely naked.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Got it, Sasuke teleported Madara to them a third time at the end, that's why he told Naruto to attack him.
> Sasuke has a reality bender of sorts.



You're right. I was wondering how Sasuke got behind Madara like that when he wasn't even near him at that point. The ability also can't be related to the tomoe as he did it that time when all his tomoe were gone.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 21, 2014)

This is what happens. Sasuke and naruto both use there attacks except Naruto makes a sand ball rasendan and sasuke uses a lightning stab.. So I guess Madara will turn into glass. Hopefully that ends that. They work Madara for a bit and he keeps backing off until Sasuke stabs him lol! Action packed chapter but way too short..


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You're right. I was wondering how Sasuke got behind Madara like that when he wasn't even near him at that point. The ability also can't be related to the tomoe as he did it that time when all his tomoe were gone.



Damn, you're right. WTF is going on here?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Not sure, but it's another plain of reality that can't be effected by physical means.
> only Narutos Sage attack effected the clone.



yeah. But remember we also so back with Pain that people were not able to see Enma(I think it was) with their natural sight. But naruto was actual able to sense/see it. Madara despite going spirit mode can still interact with things of this plane while Obito you cant unless they are phasing between two dimensions.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Might be art errors.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its his best aspect, in my opinion
> 
> parallels and all, Kishi is a boss in this stuff



I agree. 

He's mastered it. 



vered said:


> Got it, Sasuke teleported Madara to them a third time at the end, that's why he told Naruto to attack him.
> Sasuke has a reality bender of sorts.





vered said:


> Sasuke used this ability 3 times this chapter,he can either teleport himself or Madara.
> or reality bend.
> the 3rd time was at the very end.he teleported Madara to them.



Yep that seems right. 

Great observation.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a surprisingly lame fight. I wanted face punches and explosions, not explanations and hidden techniques.
Art was shitty as well. 

Can Darui use senjutsu or something?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke used this ability 3 times this chapter,he can either teleport himself or Madara.
> or reality bend.
> the 3rd time was at the very end.he teleported Madara to them.


fantastic observation vered!


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You're right. I was wondering how Sasuke got behind Madara like that when he wasn't even near him at that point. The ability also can't be related to the tomoe as he did it that time when all his tomoe were gone.



I don't think they are gone at all.They are still 6 tomeos.
obviously there are art errors here but in the other reality plain Sasuke eyes appear as a pure Rinnegan.but in the regular reality the tomeos are there.
Sasuke ability is to bend reality or teleport.Either way that's his left eye ability as Madara exclaimed.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

If he teleported Madara, and himself, could that be construed as a combination of Kakashi/Obito's MS.


----------



## Njaa (Apr 21, 2014)

Geg said:


> Page 10
> Sasuke: Let me finish talking! Listen... Now is our chance. He and his shadow are most likely just overlapping for a short time. It doesn't matter what... Prepare your next jutsu using the Sage's power. A jutsu to seal his movements is best.
> Madara: So he's formed a hypothesis on Limbo's active time and the interval between its activations... And one on how to oppose it... I see. He has good intuition. *That calm analysis and good judgement... And the same Straight Tomoe as me... If only he'd been born before Obito... No... That doesn't matter anymore. Regardless of what happened, I need to focus on the fact that these two are nothing more than kids.* Shall I try to get my other eye back as soon as possible?
> Shukaku: Then how about you use my chakra and prepare a sealing jutsu.
> ...



From the spoiler thread. 

I can't help but notice this and my TnJ sense, she is a tingling. The seeds continue to be planted and it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I don't think they are gone at all.They are still 6 tomeos.
> obviously there are art errors here but in the other reality plain Sasuke eyes appear as a pure Rinnegan.but in the regular reality the tomeos are there.
> Sasuke ability is to bend reality or teleport.Either way that's his left eye ability as Madara exclaimed.



Can't wait to see what happens if/when both obtain their other Rinnegan.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> yeah. But remember we also so back with Pain that people were not able to see Enma(I think it was) with their natural sight. But naruto was actual able to sense/see it. Madara despite going spirit mode can still interact with things of this plane while Obito you cant unless they are phasing between two dimensions.



Yea, Kamui is an entire  different  kind of dimension but there are lots of similarities.
This is anothe plain of reality where Madara has a different him.
And we still need to see about sasuke teleportation ability.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

anyway it seems... 9t sharingan also has rinnegans vision along with sharingans vision....


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

So, I guess, the black chakra is proof that Sasuke is using Senjutsu?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, I guess, the black chakra is proof that Sasuke is using Senjutsu?



nope...darui did it without senjutsu...


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 21, 2014)

Any perception of lost tomoe in the artwork could just be down to whoever cleaned up or sharpened the scan overcompensating and losing some of the details.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, I guess, the black chakra is proof that Sasuke is using Senjutsu?



Sasuke is using Yin Chidori.using the sages power.
and it effects Madara like Narutos attacks.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to pin this tomoe issue down to art errors from unfinished pages...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

man this fight is confusing, but i am so happy that we are not dealing with a bunch of explosions and mechas here, at least for now

Sasuke's new abilities call for some strategy

it brings this aspect back


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> nope...darui did it without senjutsu...



He creates Black Lightning a panel before he states that he possess Six Paths' chakra.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, I guess, the black chakra is proof that Sasuke is using Senjutsu?


you''d think so since he only did it while in CS2 (which has been revealed to use natural energy) and now with the sage's chakra. But I guess that would mean that Darui and the third could also draw in natural energy though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke is using Yin Chidori.using the sages power.
> and it effects Madara like Narutos attacks.



So it's not Senjutsu?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> man this fight is confusing, but i am so happy that we are not dealing with a bunch of explosions and mechas here, at least for now
> 
> Sasuke's new abilities call for some strategy



Yea, it actually looks to be a good ninja battle at least at first.
And the new abilities are interesting to say the least.
Madaras Limbo turned out to be something completely different to anything we thought it could be.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

its funny how power hungry madara wonders about where nerdo and sasuke got all those powers....if he knew about hagoromo's soul....probably would try to steal his power....


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, it actually looks to be a good ninja battle at least at first.
> And the new abilities are interesting to say the least.
> Madaras Limbo turned out to be something completely different to anything we thought it could be.



Funny to think Shadow Madara punched/kicked the Bijuu.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

I think we forgot to mention it but Naruto has a sealing jutsu now.
Naruto: Senpou: Jiton Rasengan!!
He sealed his movements.Is is a magnet power?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I think we forgot to mention it but Naruto has a sealing jutsu now.
> Naruto: Senpou: Jiton Rasengan!!
> He sealed his movements.Is is a magnet power?



I think it's a curse mark. Like Danzou's technique.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

man Sauce just needs to get his susanoo armor now, and i will be so fucking happy

he is doing it like a true tengu by this point

reality bending and teleporting


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Funny to think Shadow Madara punched/kicked the Bijuu.



That's killing me. How did he manage it?   

Those are some pretty intense kicks.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think it's a curse mark. Like Danzou's technique.



Naruto can use the  bijuus powers and the 6th paths powers as well.
And Sasuke can't be hit by Madara since he can use his bending powers on himself and on his target but unlike Kamui it;s immediate.I think its a reality bending to tell you the truth.
So who is the more haxxed?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I think we forgot to mention it but Naruto has a sealing jutsu now.
> Naruto: Senpou: Jiton Rasengan!!
> He sealed his movements.Is is a magnet power?



Seems the one tails ability is jiton. It is like the four tail who mixes two elements together it seems


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh so it looks like I was right that Madara was going too go after Sasuke's left eye like I said he would but certain people didn't believe me.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> man Sauce just needs to get his susanoo armor now, and i will be so fucking happy
> 
> he is doing it like a true tengu by this point
> 
> reality bending and teleporting


Or wings


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara want's Sasuke's Rinnegan.
so will Sasuke lose an eye this fight?
I can see it happening and getting it replaced by Madaras other eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto can use the  bijuus powers and the 6th paths powers as well.
> And Sasuke can't be hit by Madara since he can use his bending powers on himself and on his target but unlike Kamui it;s immediate.I think its a reality bending to tell you the truth.
> So who is the more haxxed?



Sasuke's ability is hard to deal with, especially seeing that its flaw hasn't yet been revealed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's killing me. How did he manage it?
> 
> Those are some pretty intense kicks.



With Shinra Tensei maybe, same way Pain did it with the frogs in his fight against Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara want's Sasuke's Rinnegan.
> so will Sasuke lose an eye this fight?



Doubt it, honestly.

What if he trolls Obito's Kamui and sends his shadow self into Kamui's space, and retrieves his Rinnegan?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's ability is OP as fuck. Not only can he teleport himself, but he can teleport others without even having to touch them and it's instantaneously as well.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

God it's soo awesome to see this fight back to the ninja roots, using brains instead brawns all the time.. last ti.e we saw that was Danzo fight.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh so it looks like I was right that Madara was going too go after Sasuke's left eye like I said he would but certain people didn't believe me.



He decides to go after his own eye a few pages after it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke's ability is OP as fuck. Not only can he teleport himself, but he can teleport others without even having to touch them and it's instantaneously as well.



Way to haxxed. There must be a cool-down, and a method to countering his ability.

Just too much, lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's ability is hard to deal with, especially seeing that its flaw hasn't yet been revealed.



the "flaw" is that he has to see what/where he teleports too i would imagine.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

if sasuke is really izuna's descendant then....predict 9t eternal mangekuy shairngan for sasuke when madara gets tnj'd


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> the "flaw" is that he has to see what/where he teleports too i would imagine.



Honestly don't think that's enough. It certainly needs a cool down. As long as he can see you, there is nothing that can be done.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Honestly don't think that's enough. It certainly needs a cool down. As long as he can see you, there is nothing that can be done.



Pretty Hax. perhaps you can sense the spacetime barriers. Much like how obito was able to sense Amaterasu forming


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn, you're right. WTF is going on here?



Maybe he got an increase in speed too? His chidori is now superior to what it normally was after all. Maybe on the same level as Naruto's elemental rasengan.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> He decides to go after his own eye a few pages after it.


I know that but I don't think Madara really cares at this point he's just needs a left Rinnegan eye so he can have a full set.

Though I do find it interesting that for Rinnegan's it doesn't seem too matter if there the same set of eyes or not like with Mangkeyo Sharingan as long as there Rinnegan they will work equally well.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Way to haxxed. There must be a cool-down, and a method to countering his ability.
> 
> Just too much, lol.



The method to countering his move is more hax.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Pretty Hax. perhaps you can sense the spacetime barriers. Much like how obito was able to sense Amaterasu forming



Seems pretty instantaneous to me.

But that's a good point. Naruto may possess the speed to dodge.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Honestly don't think that's enough. It certainly needs a cool down. As long as he can see you, there is nothing that can be done.



if Obito used his MS an unlimited number of times with the only drawback being a lag tme so small that exactly 2 people could actually exploit in all the world...

why would a better eye have an MMO cooldown?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh so it looks like I was right that Madara was going too go after Sasuke's left eye like I said he would but certain people didn't believe me.


he gave up right after 

see how he jumps into Sasuke's direction only to be thrown in a sword out of nowhere


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh so it looks like I was right that Madara was going too go after Sasuke's left eye like I said he would but certain people didn't believe me.



Then says otherwise 3 pages later.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I know that but I don't think Madara really cares at this point he's just needs a left Rinnegan eye so he can have a full set.
> 
> Though I do find it interesting that for Rinnegan's it doesn't matter if there the same set of eyes like with Mangkeyo Sharingan as long as there Rinnegan it doesn't matter.



He and Sasuke both have the same type of tomoe. That's probably why.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

maybe sasuke just use BT and moved his sword via the gravity. I'm still not buying that he can teleport or teleport other things.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Way to haxxed. There must be a cool-down, and a method to countering his ability.
> 
> Just too much, lol.



Yea, i think that he can bend the reality, the regular reality.
He can probably effect the reality they are in but not Madaras limbo plain of reality.
Perhaps Sasuke ability to to change the reality he is in and such he brings himself to another location or his target.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> if Obito used his MS an unlimited number of times with the only drawback being a lag tme so small that exactly 2 people could actually exploit in all the world...
> 
> why would a better eye have an MMO cooldown?



Obito has to choose whether he wants to attack or defend. Sasuke can move himself, his opponent, and other objects around willy-nilly - and in an instant at that.

Pretty crazy.

The reason why I bring it up, is because Kishi has a habit of ignoring abilities without any reason given to the reader. Don't want Sasuke's power to receive the same treatment during his battle with Naruto.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

so golden week after this huh? damn...watch it be a massive cliffhanger...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> maybe sasuke just use BT and moved his sword via the gravity. I'm still not buying that he can teleport or teleport other things.



So mind explaining how Sasuke ended up from one spot to the other and thus dodging Madara's lightning attack? Or how Madara tried charging at Sasuke only to end up with a sword through his chest, which was nowhere near him at the time?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

Slightly disappointed after reading the trans, at first I thought Sasuke had some crazy new genjutsu thing, like a more spamable tsukyomi.

Still, the sorta maybe Izinagi thing is cool too. I wonder if he could teleport one of Naruto's elemental rasengans into Mads stomach like he did that sword, or a Bijuu bomb.

The sealing rasengan though, I understand how it works, it's sorta like that thing Danzou did, but what exactly does it have to do with magnets? If it would have hit, maybe it would attracted a bunch of sand to cover him?

Sasukes black chidori looks like scribbles on a napkin.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> maybe sasuke just use BT and moved his sword via the gravity. I'm still not buying that he can teleport or teleport other things.


He "teleported" during the first two pages, and Madara mentioned it wasn't just movement.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

^ or maybe sasuke is just too fast....


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems like madaras other Rinnegan is supposed to give him an edge of sorts over them.Wonder what tech it may have.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Then says otherwise 3 pages later.


its because when he actually attempted, Sasuke attacked him


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Seems like madaras other Rinnegan is supposed to give him an edge of sorts over them.Wonder what tech it may have.



Wondering the same thing myself. Hopefully it awards him two new abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Ned chapter madara will probably get the other eye and turn the tables on naruto and sasuke. I think the cliffhanger for golden week will be him entering kamui somehow


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> He "teleported" during the first two pages, and Madara mentioned it wasn't just movement.



Yea he teleported himself at first and then teleported madara 2 times this chapter.
1 time he teleported Madara into his sword, and the other he teleported him to their attacks at the spread.
Naruto still doesn't get what Sasuke can do though as we see from his comments.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

from what i get, Sasuke's ability is basically bend reality

through this, he can teleport, and can teleport things and other thing to where he wants

its not a space-time jutsu, but it allows him to make an space-time illusion into reality


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

that sword stab attack was probably....sasuke's limbo


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Seems pretty instantaneous to me.
> 
> But that's a good point. Naruto may possess the speed to dodge.



Yeah the movement between the two barriers is instantaneous. But setting them up isnt. Im pretty sure this ability is Just the True Kamui ability when both eyes are used together by the same person. FTG does the same thing pretty much after the barriers are set up. But now Sasuke can just set them up alot easier. Honestly The fact that Madara is not dodging and judging from the last page looks like a classic art of Run. i wouldn't be surprised If naruto doesnt have the raw physical/shunshin speed to dodge it. But Thats why I think naruto now has an FTG Tag


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So mind explaining how Sasuke ended up from one spot to the other and thus dodging Madara's lightning attack? Or how Madara tried charging at Sasuke only to end up with a sword through his chest, which was nowhere near him at the time?



1- Speed 
2- as for the sword, as I said, maybe he can control the gravity

now, can you explain to me why did he need Tobirama's help if he can use it by himself? 

Edit: before saying he just learn it, in the manga time, Tobirama teleported him a second ago! 



BlinkST said:


> He "teleported" during the first two pages, and Madara mentioned it wasn't just movement.



mm, dunna what madara meant, but appearing on other place by high speed does not mean teleporting in all cases. For example, guy just did the same thing

he was with the others on the ground
7

then he suddenly in front of madara
7

yet, he did not teleport


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> from what i get, Sasuke's ability is basically bend reality
> 
> through this, he can teleport, and can teleport things and other thing to where he wants
> 
> its not a space-time jutsu, but it allows him to make an space-time illusion into reality



Yea, the weakness is that he probably can effect only this plain of reality.
I assume he wont be able to effect Madaras Limbo clone.
This is in a way the true power of banbutsu sozu.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm starting too think that the Rinnegan has specific abilties per user just like the Mangekyo Sharingan and there not all universal abilities like previously thought as because Madara wanted too Sasuke's test technique.

Seem's too imply that it's unique to his left eye and it would explain why Obito and Nagato were never able too use Rinbo/Limbo.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

> Page 2
> Chapter 674: Sasuke's Rinnegan...!!
> Madara: Sasuke just...!!
> Sasuke: This left eye... I get it.
> Madara: He... did more than simply move...!!



He didn't actually move; he disappeared. Sasuke himself confirmed it was an eye power.



Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm starting too think that the Rinnegan has specific abilties per user like the Mangekyo Sharingan and there not universal abilities like previously thought as because Madara wanted too Sasuke's test technique seem's too imply that it's unique to his left eye and it would explain why Obito was never able too use Rinbo.


Problem with this is that Madara was praising the Mangekyo.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> from what i get, Sasuke's ability is basically bend reality
> 
> through this, he can teleport, and can teleport things and other thing to where he wants
> 
> its not a space-time jutsu, but it allows him to make an space-time illusion into reality



I dont know. Its looks more space time than illusion. Because the actions Sasuke is really doing and happening to him are happening in real time. It seems more Spacetimish to me on a hax level. Essentially Kamui used with two eyes at the same time. It seems.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> 1- Speed
> 2- as for the sword, as I said, maybe he can control the gravity
> 
> now, can you explain to me why did he need Tobirama's help if he can use it by himself?



1. Except Madara specifically said what Sasuke did was more than just movement and we have Sasuke doing the same thing again at the end of the chapter where he teleports Madara into his and Naruto's attack.

2. And how exactly would he do that instantaneously? 

Sasuke just discovered his new powers this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

this ability combined with susanoo and Sasuke's older power might turn out to work together pretty cool

remember that with enton, Sasuke can manipulate the fire... technically with this, he should be able to throw the opponent or to warp enton instantly into the location of the target

i wonder what logic there is behind it though

the position to where he is warping and warping people could be pre-disposed by something? i dont know


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm starting too think that the Rinnegan has specific abilties per user like the Mangekyo Sharingan and there not universal abilities like previously thought as because Madara wanted too Sasuke's test technique.
> 
> Seem's too imply that it's unique to his left eye and it would explain why Obito and Nagato were never able too use Rinbo/Limbo.



Yea, i think it may give the user specific abilities, though we know Madara used Preta as well.
perhaps its the higher 4 realms?




BlinkST said:


> He didn't actually move; he disappeared. Sasuke himself confirmed it was an eye power.



Sasuke also figured it out only after using it first.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> 1- Speed
> 2- as for the sword, as I said, maybe he can control the gravity
> 
> now, can you explain to me why did he need Tobirama's help if he can use it by himself?
> ...



His arrival point must be in his line of sight, perhaps?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

The abilities are only get more op from here on out.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope kishi answers what the Straight Tomoe is. i wonder if its the Eternal Mangekyo. But im soo stoked for S/T Sasuke. Im even more soo about the Black lightning return. And This is only half he chapter. I hope Shounen jump keeps this up. Its great way to build chapter anticipation. But they should Max out the pages at 3.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I dont know. Its looks more space time than illusion. Because the actions Sasuke is really doing and happening to him are happening in real time. It seems more Spacetimish to me on a hax level. Essentially Kamui used with two eyes at the same time. It seems.


yes but what i mean is that at some point he is using an illusion that turns into reality/bending ability

because he is being able to manipulate Madara literally without setting anything up

something is allowing him to access Madara, himself and the sword without doing anything, almost like if he thinks it, he can make it happen, you know?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Wonder what abilities madaras will get when he gets the other eye.  Should be interesting


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2014)

anybody else disappointed in Naruto's new weapons? He threw one away and the other he swung once and then made transform back into an orb.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

mm, I ran out of ideas, I guess I will wait for the complete chapter before jumping to the conclusion. U_U


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder what the limitation is for why Sasuke can't just teleport your head off your body.
Like what Kakashi tried to do with Kamui.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> anybody else disappointed in Naruto's new weapons? He threw one away and the other he swung once and then made transform back into an orb.



Not really.

This chapter was about Sasuke's Rinnegan, and its power. We're already aware of the Sage's Senjutsu, and how it functions.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

I also really liked how Madara praised Sasuke's battle intellect.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I wonder what the limitation is for why Sasuke can't just teleport your head off your body.
> Like what Kakashi tried to do with Kamui.



Plot. Just like its plot Sasuke didnt warp the sword into Madara's head.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> anybody else disappointed in Naruto's new weapons? He threw one away and the other he swung once and then made transform back into an orb.



What did you expect them to be able to do to Madara? 

He has both of them on a later page.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Plot. Just like its plot Sasuke didnt warp the sword into Madara's head.



Damn, didn't even think of that. :sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

also, it must feel so funny for the opponent

imagine you fight with someone that can actually change your position and change places at will?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I wonder what the limitation is for why Sasuke can't just teleport your head off your body.
> Like what Kakashi tried to do with Kamui.



He is just figuring out his ability this chapter and since its a bending reality power we've got no way to know what are its limitation.
It may be as haxxed as Obitos kamui if not more.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara showing Sasuke alot of respect


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I also really liked how Madara praised Sasuke's battle intellect.


we havent seen this in a while

old Sauce is back


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

I want curse seal sauce to return.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> we havent seen this in a while
> 
> old Sauce is back



Lack of Susano'o spam - just love it.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Madara showing Sasuke alot of respect



considering Madara can't even touch Sasuke at the moment or get close to him, you would expect that.
In a way Sasuke almost has a Genjutsu like control of the reality around him.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want curse seal sauce to return.



In time, my son. He still has a date with Naruto after this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I also really liked how Madara praised Sasuke's battle intellect.



I didn't     .


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

susanoo must stay away, or just come if its a small armor


though, imagine that giant perfect susanoo doing the same thing that Sasuke is doing now


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Madara showing Sasuke alot of respect



Madara and Sasuke about to have gay sex.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yes but what i mean is that at some point he is using an illusion that turns into reality/bending ability
> 
> because he is being able to manipulate Madara literally without setting anything up
> 
> something is allowing him to access Madara, himself and the sword without doing anything, almost like if he thinks it, he can make it happen, you know?



The reason he can manipulate Madara and warp him is the same reason why Kakashi can warp away Naruto and a Bijuu dama. But you must remember thats only with one barrier and we know the power of both eyes can make the barrier insanely fast. If you can open two barriers at the same time theire no reason why you wouldn't be able to pass through them instananous which is how I think FTG is soo fast(passing through two barriers at the same time) So really there no reason to question why Kamui or any other spacetime should effect madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> susanoo must stay away, or just come if its a small armor



Oh yes!!



Jeanne said:


> though, imagine that giant perfect susanoo doing the same thing that Sasuke is doing now



I can't.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

9t sharingans power is confusing.......


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2014)

So if Shukaku's power is Jiton which gives him the ability to control silica in sand, I wonder if Naruto truly will get the likes of Hyoton from either Isobu or Saiken...or he'd get Hyoton from Isobu and Futton from Saiken?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> considering Madara can't even touch Sasuke at the moment or get close to him, you would expect that.
> In a way Sasuke almost has a Genjutsu like control of the reality around him.


he has Izanagi both ways


basically he gained the ability that we thought that Izanami would be

like the Izanagi changed the user's own reality, i thought that Izanami would be change the opponents own reality

turns out we are kind of getting it now

Sasuke is kind of governing his and Madara's reality, at least when it comes to position in the space


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2014)

Im really starting to understand just how haxxed Sasuke is now


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

[WIthTE=vered;50435912]considering Madara can't even touch Sasuke at the moment or get close to him, you would expect that.
In a way Sasuke almost has a Genjutsu like control of the reality around him.[/QUOTE]

Isn't reality warping kinda an illusion on a much bigger and more hax scale.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want curse seal sauce to return.



Why do you think we have Golden week Cliff Hangers. I think we will definetly See Sasuke get a new transformation. Im Hoping For CS2 with Snake Sage markings combining with his Curse Nose Jewel thingy


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So if Shukaku's power is Jiton which gives him the ability to control silica in sand, I wonder if Naruto truly will get the likes of Hyoton from either Isobu or Saiken...or he'd get Hyoton from Isobu and Futton from Saiken?



But nothing cool from Kurama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't.


susanoo warping to anywhere 

susanoo warping weapons to anywhere 

susanoo warping opponents to the direction of its own weapon


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> susanoo warping to anywhere
> 
> susanoo warping weapons to anywhere
> 
> susanoo warping opponents to the direction of its own weapon



I'll take 1 and 3 to go please.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> But nothing cool from Kurama.


Evil Sensing and just sheer pure power are cool enough for Kurama. Seriously, if used right with Evil Sensing...Kurama *literally would be untouchable* in combat since he'd sense evil intent and avoid it and retaliate.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Im really starting to understand just how haxxed Sasuke is now


its taking a while to sink in


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, i think it may give the user specific abilities, though we know Madara used Preta as well.
> perhaps its the higher 4 realms?


Given how Kishi like's too use mythology for his abilities it wouldn't surprise me especially since this technique and Limbo are clearly separate from all the normal path techniques.

Which are universal and can be utilised by all Rinnegan he might incorporate that into the series.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

Now that Limbo is explained, it makes a lot more sense why Naruto was able to dodge it so easily last chapter with out actually know what it was.

It was just ghost Madara trying to punch him in the face.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Evil Sensing and just sheer pure power are cool enough for Kurama. Seriously, if used right with Evil Sensing...Kurama *literally would be untouchable* in combat since he'd sense evil intent and avoid it and retaliate.



Compared to new elements, that's pretty lame bro. Kurama Jinchuuriki should receive that plus other abilities.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

this ability deserves its own editing thread, with Sasuke warping Madara to the wrong places in the world


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

I thought it was funny how Sasuke got revenge on Madara for stabbing his sword through his chest by doing the same thing. :rofl


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he has Izanagi both ways
> 
> 
> basically he gained the ability that we thought that Izanami would be
> ...



Yea both his reality and his opponents reality.
That's haxxed, i wonder if Naruto will gain Hirashin to counter it,as i see no way for Naruto to fight Sasuke without having his own space time power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Now that Limbo is explained, it makes a lot more sense why Naruto was able to dodge it so easily last chapter with out actually know what it was.
> 
> It was just ghost Madara trying to punch him in the face.



Even before he became the Jinchuuriki, he was able to launch all Nine Bijuu a great distance, in a short amount of time.

Did he make more than one copy? And that punching power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i suspect that Kurama's powers are actually the sharingan/rinnegan powers 

i swear that there is sense behind it and myth to back up, but it will be too much work


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Inton Raiha = Shadow ??
Ranton Kouga = ?? ??


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, what about the Rinnegan FINALLY gaining Elemental Abilities this chapter? Well showcasing them at least.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I thought it was funny how Sasuke got revenge on Madara for stabbing his sword through his chest by doing the same thing. :rofl


dat avenger, he just cant let go :ignoramus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

i don't like it.....nerdo had  9 new rasengan and sasuke had only 1 tech?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys I don't think Sasuke teleported Madara to his sword because Sasuke's sword is in the ground as shown here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








So I'm guessing Sasuke teleported his sword into Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Oh, what about the Rinnegan FINALLY gaining Elemental Abilities this chapter? Well showcasing them at least.



Eh... **_yawn_**


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> 9t sharingans power is confusing.......



It's a Rinnegan and you know it


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eh... **_yawn_**


Thought a Rinnegan like you'd be happy that area is finally being expounded upon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i don't like it.....nerdo had  9 new rasengan and sasuke had only 1 tech?


this is just the first thing that we saw him do


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder if Madara can switch places with his clone, since something obviously happened at the other reality to allow Madara to jump up(i assume he jumped up by the lines there).


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Even before he became the Jinchuuriki, he was able to launch all Nine Bijuu a great distance, in a short amount of time.
> 
> Did he make more than one copy? And that punching power.



A Shadow Shadow Clone?  Yeah it doesnt make sense how Shadow Madara hit all 9 at the SAME DAMN TIME. unless it was able to split itself up into multiple parts or clones. I originally thought he was using Natural Energy as a physical weapon but...i guess this is cool too. Them Yin Powers.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's a Rinnegan and you know it



i don't think so...its 9t sharingan...anyway whatever...


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i don't think so...its 9t sharingan...anyway whatever...



look at the chapter title please and actually read the translations.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i don't think so...its 9t sharingan...anyway whatever...



LMFAO!!


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> A Shadow Shadow Clone?  Yeah it doesnt make sense how Shadow Madara hit all 9 at the SAME DAMN TIME. unless it was able to split itself up into multiple parts or clones. I originally thought he was using Natural Energy as a physical weapon but...i guess this is cool too. Them Yin Powers.



I think Madaras clone can use susanoo in the other reality, that's how he stopped Sasuke mid air and that's how he had the power to punch the bijuus.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

The EMS wasn't enough. 

It is a Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I think Madaras clone can use susanoo in the other reality, that's how he stopped Sasuke mid air and that's how he had the power to punch the bijuus.



Good point, that makes a ton of sense.

Would be nice to see him attack though.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

This chapter can't be more confusing and after Madara's comment I need to knew what happened while Sasuke was sleeping, Sasuke has stop being Sasuke and become a pseudo-Itachi


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

At least Limbo wasn't a complete rip off from Shinra Tensei.

Kishi might still have some creativity left.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 21, 2014)

So basically Sasuke and Madara now have the powers base Darui has (Ranton and Black Raiton).


----------



## BroKage (Apr 21, 2014)

If Limbo really is just a shadow Madara instead of a volatile force, I don't see why he couldn't have used it on Obito to get the other Rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i don't think so...its 9t sharingan...anyway whatever...



Its over my friend. The only thing left for us now. Is Uchiha Dominance. And if you think about it thats all it ever was in the beginning  But I think if the Rinnegan is losing its tomoes. I think its a countdown. When all tomoes are gone his eyes will revert Back to EMS and he will gain the Rinne Sage mark on the forehead.



BroKage said:


> If Limbo really is just a shadow Madara instead of a volatile force, I don't see why he couldn't have used it on Obito to get the other Rinnegan.



Because Rinnegan can see that shit. It can see the Spiritual World of Limbo


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone proposed that Madara extended Limbo to the Gedo Mezo, which allowed for wider range and the ability to hit all 9 bijuu at once. I guess it's possible...


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> At least Limbo wasn't a complete rip off from Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Kishi might still have some creativity left.



Agreed. And quite pleasing.

This way, Shinra Tensei still has its place in his arsenal. Limbo can't counter jutsu, which explains why he targeted Naruto and now his Lava Rasengan.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I think Madaras clone can use susanoo in the other reality, that's how he stopped Sasuke mid air and that's how he had the power to punch the bijuus.



So LImbo is just a clone? no Rinnegan power showcased yet then? pff but how big would that Susano'o had to be? :S


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its over my friend. The only thing left for us now. Is Uchiha Dominance. And if you think about it thats all it ever was in the beginning  But I think if the Rinnegan is losing its tomoes. I think its a countdown. When all tomoes are gone his eyes will revert Back to EMS and he will gain the Rinne Sage mark on the forehead.



Assuming its not the result of a cleaning error, he already loss all of his tomoe.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> At least Limbo wasn't a complete rip off from Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Kishi might still have some creativity left.



Yea, actually having Limbo be another plain of reality and Madara having another him in that reality effecting this reality is quite an imaginative thinking.
we just need to have a confirmation about Sasukes ability.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> look at the chapter title please and actually read the translations.



waiting 9t sharingan explanation....until then whatever madara says ..i will take it as grain of salt


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> waiting 9t sharingan explanation....until then whatever madara says ..i will take it as grain of salt



The title of the chapter is: Sasuke's Rinnegan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Assuming its not the result of a cleaning error, he already loss all of his tomoe.


he didnt man

in the last time that we saw him out of the black painel, he has the tomoes

i wonder if the display of the eye is supposed to be a pure rinnegan when he is looking at limbo


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Shattering said:


> So LImbo is just a clone? no Rinnegan power showcased yet then? pff but how big would that Susano'o had to be? :S



No "Limbo" is not just a clone.
It's another you in another reality plain.Its Madaras  Rinnegan power.That plain effects the regular reality and can't be effected back unless Narutos sage power hits it.
Its a specific ability just like Sasuke bending reality ability is a Rinnegan ability belonging only to him.We may be seeing here the 4 higher realms.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed. And quite pleasing.
> 
> This way, Shinra Tensei still has its place in his arsenal. Limbo can't counter jutsu, which explains why he targeted Naruto and now his Lava Rasengan.



You know it does bring in an interesting topic. If Limbo isnt connected to Deva Realms Shinra tensei then where does it originates. If its Yin/Shadow related then perhaps its just a Strong Uchiha Yin Power. . Man Im hyped for this chapter and the next 3. And the crazy thing is. This is only half the freaking chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he didnt man
> 
> in the last time that we saw him out of the black painel, he has the tomoes
> 
> i wonder if the display of the eye is supposed to be a pure rinnegan when he is looking at limbo



The last page is the double spread, right? He doesn't have any tomoe.

I even zoomed in.


*Edit*: Oh, you mean after he stabbed Madara with his sword?

Yeah.

Zoomed in on a number of panels just now - definitely a cleaning error.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> The title of the chapter is: Sasuke's Rinnegan



and?   

it means nothing...just like other titles...such as three power or end of battle,etc


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> The last page is the double spread, right? He doesn't have any tomoe.
> 
> I even zoomed in.
> 
> ...


in the double spread his eye only appears inside of the black place

i think that its more about incomplete painel

madara also has some tomoe problems there in the clothes


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he didnt man
> 
> in the last time that we saw him out of the black painel, he has the tomoes
> 
> i wonder if the display of the eye is supposed to be a pure rinnegan when he is looking at limbo



The first time he looks at Limbo he has tomes though.

Hopefully it's all cleaned up when the chapter is released, because I'm confused as fuck.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Assuming its not the result of a cleaning error, he already loss all of his tomoe.



Yeah. Very true. But I still dont think Kishi is going to keep Sasuke's eyes like this. If Kishi is going to leave Sasuke with One Rinnegan eye and One Mangekyo eye. And Have him have access to both its powers unhindered. Then he might as well just place the Rinnegan on teh forehead and keep the eyes as mangekyo. At least to salvage his character design lol.

I honestly think the tomoe are not visual is because its related to the sharingan powers. And The Sharingan has spiritual sense and that limbo is pretty much just the spiritual world. So while using those powers the tomoe are not visible. Or Art error. Or Kishi is using it as a lead up to somethig bigger


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i bet they pay somebody only to draw these fucking annoying tomoes everywhere


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> and?
> 
> it means nothing...just like other titles...such as three power or end of battle,etc



Of course. We're being lied to about the eye, because we're being lied to about the eye.

Yeah, okay.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

its the rinnegan, i think its obvious by now

its just not any rinnegan, its haxnnegan


----------



## Deatz (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet they pay somebody only to draw these fucking annoying tomoes everywhere


Assistant #14. Kishi only draws Sasuke's and Madara's hair at this point, because no assistant is able to replicate them in all their disheveled Uchiha glory. Hence, all the art errors.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> and?
> 
> it means nothing...just like other titles...such as three power or end of battle,etc





You've lost, it is a Rinnegan. Looks like a Rinnegan, called Rinnegan multiple times and even if the chapter is titled "Sasuke's Rinnegan". 

Hang it up. 

Anyone saying it isn't a Rinnegan needs to be popped in the throat by now, that is ignorance.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> No "Limbo" is not just a clone.
> It's another you in another reality plain.Its Madaras  Rinnegan power.That plain effects the regular reality and can't be effected back unless Narutos sage power hits it.
> Its a specific ability just like Sasuke bending reality ability is a Rinnegan ability belonging only to him.We may be seeing here the 4 higher realms.


has anyone come up with an explanation for why the shadow has so much striking power?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet they pay somebody only to draw these fucking annoying tomoes everywhere



There are some art errors that's for sure.
however i think Sasuke eye appears as pure Rinnegan when he is in his eye sight mode looking at the other plain of reality.The Rinnegan gave him the ability to see Madaras Limbo.
perhaps it's the spiritual world?
perhaps "Limbo" is another realm?a higher realm?literally?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> has anyone come up with an explanation for why the shadow has so much striking power?



vered-sama suggested that he is using Susanoo.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course. We're being lied to about the eye, because we're being lied to about the eye.
> 
> Yeah, okay.


chapter 363

title- sasuke's death...
akatsuki leader says sasuke is dead...

but we know that he is not dead...

same as with 9t sharingan....we can see that its not rinnengan...simple as that..

anyway waiting explanation about 9t sharingan....


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2014)

So Sasuke = Aizen ? Lawd kishi what have you started


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> There are some art errors that's for sure.
> however i think Sasuke eye appears as pure Rinnegan when he is in his eye sight mode looking at the other plain of reality.The Rinnegan gave him the ability to see Madaras Limbo.
> perhaps it's the spiritual world?
> perhaps "Limbo" is another realm?a higher realm?literally?


yeah yeah, inside that black thing i suspect its only tomoeless  rinnegan

maybe because he is looking directly at a rinnegan plain?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Kishi you need to stop fucking with everyone with tomoes.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> vered-sama suggested that he is using Susanoo.


yeah, I just saw that. It could explain the bijuu but he shouldnt have been quick enough to use it to blow current Naruto away.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> chapter 363
> 
> title- sasuke's death...
> akatsuki leader says sasuke is dead...
> ...



We can see that it's not Rinnegan? What Sharingan has concentric circles and color which spans the entire iris - extending beyond what we can see?

​
It clearly looks like both.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So Sasuke = Aizen ? Lawd kishi what have you started



How did you get that?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> yeah, I just saw that. It could explain the bijuu but he shouldnt have been quick enough to use it to blow current Naruto away.



True.

Maybe the Shadow is using Shinra Tensei?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

Man what the hell is happening. At this point Madara would still be fodder even if he absorbed Vegeta.

This guy just can't catch a break, each chapter he's been getting punished more and more by these asspulls everywhere.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah yeah, inside that black thing i suspect its only tomoeless  rinnegan
> 
> maybe because he is looking directly at a rinnegan plain?



Yea, i think "Limbo" is a higher realm.1 of the 4 higher realms perhaps, its literally another realm of reality.Madara in my opinion has another tech in his other eye and perhaps another one with both.perhaps his Rinnegan gave him 3 special techs one for each eye and the final with both eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Finally, we're able to see the powerful doujutsu abilities of the Rinnegan.

Waited so long.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 21, 2014)

It was smart of Naruto to use the black stick like that in order to counter Madara's jutsu. Good to see him and Sasuke fighting side by side again. Also, Sasuke's rinnegan power reminds me of Trafalgar Law.


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

So Limbo would have been absolutely useless against someone like Gai, who constantly runs around at top speeds while his fighting. And every time Gai stopped, Madara stopped as well to take a breather or compose himself.


----------



## Plague (Apr 21, 2014)

So was the Shukaku Rasengan a curse or something? Should we expect this manner of sorcery from Maddy too?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

I musta missed something. Just read the spoilers quick and Mads says Naruto can sense his limbo clone but doesn't explain how he could have dodged it subconsciously?

Anyway Sasuke seems OP as fug now and possibly could have one shot Mads if he put that sword in his head.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Plague said:


> So was the Shukaku Rasengan a curse or something? Should we expect this manner of sorcery from Maddy too?



Cursed mark seal.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> I musta missed something. Just read the spoilers quick and Mads says Naruto can sense his limbo clone but doesn't explain how he could have dodged it subconsciously?



He sensed his clone's attack from the other plane.

Sage Mode, danger sensing.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> I musta missed something. Just read the spoilers quick and Mads says Naruto can sense his limbo clone but doesn't explain how he could have dodged it subconsciously?
> 
> Anyway Sasuke seems OP as fug now and possibly could have one shot Mads if he put that sword in his head.



Well its pretty Clear That Naruto sensed something coming from Madara and moved out the way. He knows last time something came from Madara direction it  one hit koed all the bijuu its seems. So it be smart for him to move.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jad said:


> So Limbo would have been absolutely useless against someone like Gai, who constantly runs around at top speeds while his fighting. And every time Gai stopped, Madara stopped as well to take a breather or compose himself.



Actually it wouldn't.
It would have been useful especially against gai since physical attacks can't effect Madaras clone.
and Madaras clone can't be seen by Gai as well. Obviously Madara would need to catch Gai when he stops but he had the opportunity to do so and he didn't.
Madaras clone power can take out all 9 bijuus and that was before he became a bijuu which makes me suspect his clone can use Susanoo.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

from the spoiler..so far

1 ..9t sharingan is confusing

2...madara is not durable as we thought

3...sand rasengan seems weak...maybe even weaker than normal rasengan which can blow away or can kill

4...madara confused by 9t sharingans power....

5...sasuke figured out some of madara's rinnegan power

6 some possibility that sasuke might be descendant of izuna..


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i was looking here, by Naruto's reaction, looks like Sasuke actually traded places with his sword


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

Shukaku doesn't have a cursed seal those are the same marking's on the Rasengan are the same ones that Shukaku has on it's body when it's full Bijuu mode.


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Actually it wouldn't.
> It would have been useful especially against gai since physical attacks can't effect Madaras clone.
> and Madaras clone can't be seen by Gai as well. Obviously Madara would need to catch Gai when he stops but he had the opportunity to do so and he didn't.
> Madaras clone power can take out all 9 bijuus and that was before he became a bijuu which makes me suspect his clone can use Susanoo.



Gai can't attack the clone, but the clone would be absolutely useless to catch Gai. Gai only momentarily stops every time he is exhausted or in pain (well we saw that twice technically). It doesn't give Madara's clone enough time to attack Gai between his rest stops. Since as Gai stated in 669, Evening Elephant is a continuous move that doesn't let up on giving the opponent an opening. That's the purpose of the move. And while his performing the move, in fact while Gai is fighting, he doesn't stay still.

You know, may be I spoke to soon in saying Limbo would be absolutely useless, Gai was shown bleeding pretty badly at the end of 671. So Madara could have used Limbo on him. But overall, I don't see the jutsu being a hindrance to someone like Gai. Since Gai's whole fighting style is running around the opponent and hitting them non-stop.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope Limbo stays a big part of this fight.

Naruto can't see it, but can hurt it.
Sasuke can see it, but can't hurt it.

Gonna make for some interesting teamwork.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I hope Limbo stays a big part of this fight.
> 
> Naruto can't see it, but can hurt it.
> Sasuke can see it, but can't hurt it.
> ...



Idk about that. Damage is transferred back to the original. He has to use it with caution.

Time to retrieve his other eye, and hopefully two new powers.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Idk about that. Damage is transferred back to the original. He has to use it with caution.
> 
> Time to retrieve his other eye, and hopefully two new powers.



And how is he exactly going to do that, with Obito spending his time in Kamui Dimension?


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 21, 2014)

To the user that said Sasuke's ability reminds them of Law's, I agree. After reading the explanations some users have given, it is starting to sound like the Ope Ope no mi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> And how is he exactly going to do that, with Obito spending his time in Kamui Dimension?



Are you asking how the king of ass pull is going to retrieve his other eye?

:ignoramus


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a Rinnegan, just give up it's over.



Jeαnne said:


> i was looking here, by Naruto's reaction, looks like Sasuke actually traded places with his sword



Yea he switched place with his sword that rested besides Naruto.
It's clearly a type of bending power/teleportation.
perhaps he teleported both Madara to his sword and himself to the sword place.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I thought it was funny how Sasuke got revenge on Madara for stabbing his sword through his chest by doing the same thing. :rofl



I wonder if it reminded him of how Hashi stabbed him in VoTE. 

Love at first stab?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> He sensed his clone's attack from the other plane.
> 
> Sage Mode, danger sensing.





Csdabest said:


> Well its pretty Clear That Naruto sensed something coming from Madara and moved out the way. He knows last time something came from Madara direction it  one hit koed all the bijuu its seems. So it be smart for him to move.


Ah I see that makes sense. 

Seems like since Sasuke's Rinnegan might be better than Mads' he is either going to need to get the second Rinnegan or Kaguya take over or something b/c he clearly looks outclassed at this point; unless of course he's hiding something. Don't know how correct the trans is but Mads seem to suggest he can still get the other eye back despite obviously knowing it's with Obito in kamuiland.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I hope Limbo stays a big part of this fight.
> 
> Naruto can't see it, but can hurt it.
> Sasuke can see it, but can't hurt it.
> ...



Actually its more like they both can hurt it with Six Paths/Senjutsu power. The difference is Sasuke eyes have a spiritual connection so he actually able to visually see it. Naruto can't see it but he can sense it. But It does help out because essentially you need two people or atleast Shadow clone to fight it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> I musta missed something. Just read the spoilers quick and Mads says Naruto can sense his limbo clone but doesn't explain how he could have dodged it subconsciously?
> 
> Anyway Sasuke seems OP as fug now and possibly could have one shot Mads if he put that sword in his head.



That might not kill him, Madara has some crazy regeneration.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Man what the hell is happening. At this point Madara would still be fodder even if he absorbed Vegeta.
> 
> This guy just can't catch a break, each chapter he's been getting punished more and more by these* asspulls* everywhere.



Madara's entire character is an asspull. He's done far worse than they have. 

Also I think it is pretty funny how Sasuke's sword went through Madara's stomach rather than his head. Kishi couldn't allow that to happen.





Arles Celes said:


> I wonder if it reminded him of how Hashi stabbed him in VoTE.
> 
> Love at first stab?



Makes sense considering he's praising Sasuke all over this battle lol. 

I've always said that this fight will do far more for Sasuke's character than Naruto's. Of course they'll defeat Madara together, this fight will mostly be used for Sasuke to be recognized.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you asking how the king of ass pull is going to retrieve his other eye?
> 
> :ignoramus



I couldn't agree more with this. lol


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Its a Rinnegan, just give up it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me I think he is using Kamui/teleportation. We saw with Kamui than you can send things out with projectile force(my science terminology is on dumb right now) We also saw Tobirama and Minato Switch Places with the FTG swap. So perhaps Sasuke is using this ability based on how the others S/T


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Shukaku doesn't have a cursed seal those are the same marking's on the Rasengan are the same ones that Shukaku has on it's body when it's full Bijuu mode.



7


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

i was right.  sasuke got the naruto treatment......  same jutsus ck

lame chapter


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

Too be honest at this point I wouldn't be surprised if Limbo Madara is somehow able too go into the Kamui dimension and then he gets his Rinnegan back that way.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope Madara starts using a combination of old and new abilities because unlike with Guy, Naruto and Sasuke have a longer time limit.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

Can someone explain to me Sasuke's new power and this Madara limbo thing?


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

Reading the chapter seems like Madara is going to get Sasuke's Rinnegan instead of his own, this is the second time Madara suggest that Sasuke's left eye should fit himself, Sasuke would still have his Susano'o and losing one eye would make him a better candidate to eat the fruit in the future.

Also getting a second Rinnegan from a different source might even awake more powers for Madara like if it was a MS...


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Too be honest at this point I wouldn't be surprised if Limbo Madara is somehow able too go into the Kamui dimension and then he gets his Rinnegan back that way.



You're trying to tell me that Madara can do something to the Will of Rin


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

What do you think the other bijuu will allow for rasengan variants?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Its a Rinnegan, just give up it's over.


 are you nerdo fan?.... stop forcing your opinion to others....


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Too be honest at this point I wouldn't be surprised if Limbo Madara is somehow able too go into the Kamui dimension and then he gets his Rinnegan back that way.



I think Kakashi is in Danger. He probably going to get his already blind eye ripped out so he can go to Kamui and get the other Rinnegan. Obito dying wish to Sakura is to give the other eye to Kakashi.

Obito vs Madara is about to happen. This fight is getting delayed. But I have never seen the activation speed of Art of Run


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Reading the chapter seems like Madara is going to get Sasuke's Rinnegan instead of his own, this is the second time Madara suggest that Sasuke's left eye should fit himself, Sasuke would still have his Susano'o and losing one eye would make him a better candidate to eat the fruit in the future.
> 
> Also getting a second Rinnegan from a different source might even awake more powers for Madara like if it was a MS...


While that would be interesting, Madara will probably get his own Rinnegan, just because Kishi wouldn't power Sasuke up that fully just to have it taken away. Maybe he might get the Rinnegan from Obito though, in that case it might happen.
With all this reincarnation bs, Kaguya's reincarnate will eat the fruit. And tbh Kaguyadara needs all the help he/she can get right now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 21, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Reading the chapter seems like Madara is going to get Sasuke's Rinnegan instead of his own, this is the second time Madara suggest that Sasuke's left eye should fit himself, Sasuke would still have his Susano'o and losing one eye would make him a better candidate to eat the fruit in the future.
> 
> Also getting a second Rinnegan from a different source might even awake more powers for Madara like if it was a MS...



He flat out says 3 pages later he is gonna go for his own.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> That might not kill him, Madara has some crazy regeneration.



But unless the regeneration could somehow "push" the sword out of his head that isn't going to help much.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Calling it now Obito gave Sakura his ms to give to Kakashi and last second Sakura hets away to give Kakashi the eye for ems while Limbo clone Madara takes the rinnegan eye back.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Me I think he is using Kamui/teleportation. We saw with Kamui than you can send things out with projectile force(my science terminology is on dumb right now) We also saw Tobirama and Minato Switch Places with the FTG swap. So perhaps Sasuke is using this ability based on how the others S/T



Yea, jeanne pointed it out.
it seems that Sasuke switched place with his sword, he ended up  at the same place where his sword was. Would be great to have the missing pages to understand better.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> But unless the regeneration could somehow "push" the sword out of his head that isn't going to help much.


Depends on how and where it is stabbed I guess. If it's in some non essential part of the brain I think he could regenerate it, but if it is a clear cut through the brain stem I don't see regeneration saving anyone.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

anyone lol'd when madara was stabbed by mere sword? so much for super durability


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> are you nerdo fan?.... stop forcing your opinion to others....



I'm not forcing my opinions on anyone.This is a manga fact, i'm just stating it.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Calling it now Obito gave Sakura his ms to give to Kakashi and last second Sakura hets away to give Kakashi the eye for ems while Limbo clone Madara takes the rinnegan eye back.


Sorry mate, been calling that one for a few weeks now, but I totally agree with it


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 21, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Reading the chapter seems like Madara is going to get Sasuke's Rinnegan instead of his own, this is the second time Madara suggest that Sasuke's left eye should fit himself, Sasuke would still have his Susano'o and losing one eye would make him a better candidate to eat the fruit in the future.
> 
> Also getting a second Rinnegan from a different source might even awake more powers for Madara like if it was a MS...



I bet Sasuke is getting mighty tired of people attempting to pillage his eyes or body, this is what.....the 3162th attempt so far?

Yes i know they are technically Itachi's eyes


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> anyone lol'd when madara was stabbed by mere sword?


Kind of
Just out of curiosity wasn't sasuke's sword related to Orochimaru's somehow?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> are you nerdo fan?.... stop forcing your opinion to others....



Dude when you have In-Manga Characters calling it Rinnegan and Chapter titles and all previous notions. Then its clear its Rinnegan. Its cool man just let it go. Its the Rinnegan until proven otherwise by recent manga events.

Also did anyone find it absolutely hilarious that for two chapters Naruto says he feels like he can do anything now. Then the first thing he does is throws a stick a Madara and charges at him with the other stick. I thought was pure Naruto classic comedy right there


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> But unless the regeneration could somehow "push" the sword out of his head that isn't going to help much.



I wouldn't be suprised if he could survive that considering what Madara survived from Night Guy and Obito from his bomb.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> are you nerdo fan?.... stop forcing your opinion to others....



Make like Frozen and let it go.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Also did anyone find it absolutely hilarious that for two chapters Naruto says he feels like he can do anything now. Then the first thing he does is throws a stick a Madara and charges at him with the other stick. I thought was pure Naruto classic comedy right there


To be fair he did one shot the Juubi.
But yes, I was expecting something slightly more flashy than what I could see at a high school cheer-leading practice.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I'm not forcing my opinions on anyone.This is a manga fact, i'm just stating it.


you are forcing to me accept it as rinnegan...no..its not manga fact until this 9 tomoe eye explained properly,....
title means nothing...when it comes to fact....
and madara and hagoromo's words clashes 
+ madara and sasuke both didn't know each others eye power...



well let see how things would go... probably kishi will explain that tomoe thing later..

+different design 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Sorry mate, been calling that one for a few weeks now,.  but I totally agree with it



I've been thinking this for a long time just didn't put it out there just sayian.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Anybody else happy that Naruto actually got some utility in his arsenal. Someone just complained about the Jinton Rasengan on how its weak. To me I think thats the best power up Naruto has gotten in this Manga since FRS. A Sealng Type rasengan is pretty beastly. Pretty much means he can Take care of Edo Tensei's no problem.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

How could it not be a Rinnegan when literally every translation says it's the Rinnegan? They could all be wrong possibly, but not likely in the least.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> I've been thinking this for a long time just didn't put it out there just sayian.


Great Minds think alike


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody else happy that Naruto actually got some utility in his arsenal. Someone just complained about the Jinton Rasengan on how its weak. To me I think thats the best power up Naruto has gotten in this Manga since FRS. A Sealng Type rasengan is pretty beastly. Pretty much means he can Take care of Edo Tensei's no problem.



Yea, it's a sealing rasengan.and extremely useful if hits.
Naruto will probably use a rasengan of each bijuu.
While it seems all his new jutsu will be in the form of a ball, Naruto will also get different kind of them with different uses.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody else happy that Naruto actually got some utility in his arsenal. Someone just complained about the Jinton Rasengan on how its weak. To me I think thats the best power up Naruto has gotten in this Manga since FRS. A Sealng Type rasengan is pretty beastly. Pretty much means he can Take care of Edo Tensei's no problem.



Pretty sure he could just use his Gudōdama for that.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Anybody else happy that Naruto actually got some utility in his arsenal. Someone just complained about the Jinton Rasengan on how its weak. To me I think thats the best power up Naruto has gotten in this Manga since FRS. A Sealng Type rasengan is pretty beastly. Pretty much means he can Take care of Edo Tensei's no problem.


Agreed, he needed a more versatile fighting style than clone/chakra spam to take down Juubidara.
Also looks like he has FTG, the sealing rasengan seems a little OP though.
I am exicted to see what the other tailed beasts bring to the party.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Tbh I would be disapointed if Kishi went that route and had Mads intercept Sakura to get the eye back. It would be Minato all over again and I think this time ppl would clearly see it coming.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

There's a lot of Pis and Cis in this fight for both sides lmao.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Dude when you have In-Manga Characters calling it Rinnegan and Chapter titles and all previous notions. Then its clear its Rinnegan. Its cool man just let it go. Its the Rinnegan until proven otherwise by recent manga events.
> 
> Also did anyone find it absolutely hilarious that for two chapters Naruto says he feels like he can do anything now. Then the first thing he does is throws a stick a Madara and charges at him with the other stick. I thought was pure Naruto classic comedy right there



... 

The first thing he did was own Madara with a lava Rasengan, chopping down the tree in the process.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Tbh I would be disapointed if Kishi went that route and had Mads intercept Sakura to get the eye back. It would be Minato all over again and I think this time ppl would clearly see it coming.


True, but at least it won't be as horribly ooc for Sakura to screw up. Minato, the dude with the fastest reactions in the series falling for it was bull, but Sakura would be much more believable.
I would be happy to see Kishi allowing Sakura to screw up more so than Minato, just because he threw away practically 400 chapters of hype in one page.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Reading the chapter seems like Madara is going to get Sasuke's Rinnegan instead of his own, this is the second time Madara suggest that Sasuke's left eye should fit himself, Sasuke would still have his Susano'o and losing one eye would make him a better candidate to eat the fruit in the future.
> 
> Also getting a second Rinnegan from a different source might even awake more powers for Madara like if it was a MS...


looks like he gave up right after he got stabbed


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Agreed, he needed a more versatile fighting style than clone/chakra spam to take down Juubidara.
> Also looks like he has FTG, the sealing rasengan seems a little OP though.
> I am exicted to see what the other tailed beasts bring to the party.



If Cis and Pis are turned off then Naruto could do even more is the good part, he now has a lot of variety


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> If Cis and Pis are turned off then Naruto could do even more is the good part, he now has a lot of variety


What is Cis and Pis?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Pretty sure he could just use his Gudōdama for that.



Yeah but have we seen the Gudodama do that. We know that with "Inyoton" infused inside of them they can destroy edo. This guarantees a sealing effect.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

How powerful do people actually think his new shukaku rasengan is?
Full Shukaku with assistance from Gaara was unable to seal a much weaker Madara with the same technique, is it just more powerful being condensed like that?
How do you think it will work?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara and hagoromo words don't clash at all.It was already explained.
Hagoromo said that Kaguya used sharingan's powers and byakugan while Madara called the eye Rinnegan.That's not clashing at all.
Sasuke eye literally appears as a pure Rinnegan when it shows the eye sight aspect in this chapter where Sasuke sees Limbo.It appears as a pure Rinnegan in the different realm of sight.
The title calls it a Rinnegan, Madara calls it a Rinnegan this chapter as well.
Rinnegan is the Sharingan final stage if you like .Kabuto even stated that at the end of the sharingan line lies the Rinnegan.At this point there are almost one and the same ,the same line of dojutsu.
Obviously we need more explanation about Sasuke eye and powers and Madaras as well.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara's entire character is an asspull. He's done far worse than they have.
> 
> Also I think it is pretty funny how Sasuke's sword went through Madara's stomach rather than his head. Kishi couldn't allow that to happen.
> 
> ...



Obito was a Dark Naruto. What Naruto could become if turning evil.

Madara is a Dark Sasuke. What Sasuke could become if going not only crazy with revenge but turning delusional and nihilistic.

Its only fitting that Obito was more of a Naruto's personal enemy and now with Madara and Sasuke having a similar dynamic.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> What is Cis and Pis?



PIS = plot induced stupidity

CIS = character inducted stupidity ? Not sure about this one.

also VIS = villain induced stupidity


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Obito was a Dark Naruto. What Naruto could become if turning evil.
> 
> Madara is a Dark Sasuke. What Sasuke could become if going not only crazy with revenge but turning delusional and nihilistic.
> 
> Its only fitting that Obito was more of a Naruto's personal enemy and now with Madara and Sasuke having a similar dynamic.



Exactly as it should be. I'm glad it is going that way. Sure Naruto will do more than Sasuke did in the Obito battle (given this battle will have more strategy and more power showing) all in all Sasuke will benefit from this. 

It is also a good set-up for Sasuke's next move once Madara's defeated.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo turned out to be a pretty interesting ability. Thankfully it went this route instead of being another jutsu in which invisible shit just happens. Jiton Rasengan has no business looking that cute either.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

its useless to discuss if its a rinnegan or a sharingan when it was clearly said that its a rinnegan


let it go guys, answer him is also feed the discussion and make his point valid


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

You think Naruto will use Hirashin next chapter? He dropped the Kunai this chapter, and at the end he is heading straight towards Sasuke, with them both using lethal attacks.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 21, 2014)

So wait can Sasuke use Senjutsu now I just noticed that there was blood on his sword when Madara pulled it out of his stomach.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> What is Cis and Pis?



Oh boy I can tell you don't have that much experience in the battledomes no offense,  Cis is character induced stupidity and Pis is plot induced stupidity,  basically Kishi has to do something to make a fight last longer unless you want something like Sasuke sticking his sword in Madara's head instead of stomach.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Narutaru said:


> Limbo turned out to be a pretty interesting ability. Thankfully it went this route instead of being another jutsu in which invisible shit just happens. Jinton Rasengan has no business looking that cute either.



Yea, Limbo is very cool.it's like a combination of something similar to Kamui and a shadow clone.
It's haxxed as well depending on what the clone can do in terms of powers.
imagine if the clone can use invisible susanoo like i think he did with the bijuus and sasuke.
I also think the other eye will give Madara at least one more tech or 2 that may or may not be connected to the limbo realm.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> You think Naruto will use Hirashin next chapter? He dropped the Kunai this chapter, and at the end he is heading straight towards Sasuke, with them both using lethal attacks.


If not the next chapter, or even the end of this one, eventually.
BTW why did raws come out so early this week?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

seems madara using deva path to...levitate ..

judging from the shockwave





vered said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




really don't has wish to discuss this.... tired of this shit.......just mark my word...its 9t sharingan,...until kishi explains this tomoe thing


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You think Naruto will use Hirashin next chapter? He dropped the Kunai this chapter, and at the end he is heading straight towards Sasuke, with them both using lethal attacks.



I got a gut feeling Naruto has either telepathically communicated with Tobirama or Minato about a plan which involves them telephoning at the right second. Hence him keeping the Kunai in his mouth at the ready.

Although Kishi could have just given Naruto the Kunai to attempt at looking cool -_-


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You think Naruto will use Hirashin next chapter? He dropped the Kunai this chapter, and at the end he is heading straight towards Sasuke, with them both using lethal attacks.



I have been anticipating him getting FTG. Considering that It was stated that Tobirama had to use Minato seal to warp Sasuke to their location. It could be that Naruto just used it to have sasuke go straight to his location. 

I actually think naruto is going to be able to warp with the black orbs or find a way to use Ice Style. And be able to move between the Mirrors like haku. Which would fall more in line with Naruto moveset and keeps its new found synergy. Though I do want Naruto to gain a spacetime like technique.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You think Naruto will use Hirashin next chapter? He dropped the Kunai this chapter, and at the end he is heading straight towards Sasuke, with them both using lethal attacks.



To be honest, Madara probably escaped somewhere near the kunai in the last few pages. Afterwards, Naruto will use Hiraishin surprising him. If not this chapter then the next.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

> Oh boy I can tell you don't have that much experience in the battledomes no offense, Cis is character induced stupidity and Pis is plot induced stupidity, basically Kishi has to do something to make a fight last longer unless you want something like Sasuke sticking his sword in Madara's head instead of stomach.


Only Naruto battledome, I've posted over half my posts there and the KC, but never heard of it once.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara did something with his clone that allowed him to jump up.
not only did he slip though  Sasuke's attack but Narutos curse seal marks stayed behind as well.
And going by Sasuke reaction it seems to be something to do with the Limbo realm.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

If Naruto gets FTG I'm gunna barf. At least call it something else and switch up the mechanics a bit. Not sure why he needs it as this point anyhow considering how fast his raw speed is so it's basically diminishing returns.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So wait can Sasuke use Senjutsu now I just noticed that there was blood on his sword when Madara pulled it out of his stomach.



Seems like it. It seems like Both Naruto and Saske are constantly interacting with natural energy now. Sasuke through Juugo's Cells. And Naruto through the Bijuus. Its weird though because Im starting to get confused on what power is Obito and Kabuto is responsible for and what power up is Hagoromo responsible for. I think Naruto Chakra Mode and Sage Mode are now intertwined. Something similar will probably happen for Sasuke/


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

It's fine I'm just suprised just know what it is incase you ever want to go into the mainstream battledome or manga/anime battledome because people take that shit serious and can be assholes about it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

limbo is just a knock off of obito's jutsu at this point.

obito is going down madara's path even in jutsu


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> limbo is just a knock off of obito's jutsu at this point.
> 
> obito is going down madara's path even in jutsu



Really. Im actually seeing it as the pinnacle of Ino's Yamanaka Clan ability. Its practically what She is doing when you think about it. Using her Yin self she can project that form to take control and bind people in a number of ways. Its also invisible as well. The difference is that Madara's seems to be more powerful in the fact that he can attack and effect others physical form. The more this manga goes on. The More Im convinced that everyone has access to Six Paths jutsu in low level forms due to not having Rikudou Chakra. 

But yeah. This jutsu seems like a mixture of Ino and Shikamaru clan abilities.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> limbo is just a knock off of obito's jutsu at this point.
> 
> obito is going down madara's path even in jutsu



There is certainly a connection in my opinion, though Kamui seems to be another dimension while Madaras realm of reality is like a mirror one of the regular one.
Madara also has a mirror self in that realm that can interact with the regular realm.
I have to command Kishis imagination since Limbo is a great tech, though we still need to learn more about it.
It reminds me of HXH in a way, there was a tech like that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Really. Im actually seeing it as the pinnacle of Ino's Yamanaka Clan ability. Its practically what She is doing when you think about it. Using her Yin self she can project that form to take control and bind people in a number of ways. Its also invisible as well. The difference is that Madara's seems to be more powerful in the fact that he can attack and effect others physical form. The more this manga goes on. The More Im convinced that everyone has access to Six Paths jutsu in low level forms due to not having Rikudou Chakra.
> 
> But yeah. This jutsu seems like a mixture of Ino and Shikamaru clan abilities.



what i mean by knock off as in "you can't hit obito because he is not there" strategy


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

Look like Sasuke's chidori sealed Madara's movement.

So when the manga come out?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

In a way it makes sense. Rinnegan gave the individual control over life and death, so Madara, being the skilled nin that he is, probably has a method of physically placing himself in the middle realm. It'd hurt him, because he it is a part of himself that he's putting on the plane. It reminds me of the spirit world in Avatar.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Look like Sasuke's chidori sealed Madara's movement.
> 
> So when the manga come out?



It didn't, Narutos sealing rasengan sealed his movements together with sasuke Yin chidori.
However Madara did something that allowed his body to slip through by using something to do with limbo(probably switching with his other self).


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

a scetch of timeskip Hanabi

what did sasuke do here?

he stabs madara.

then we see him another location? 

shadow clones?


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> It didn't, Narutos sealing rasengan sealed his movements together with sasuke Yin chidori.



So it's fuuinjutsu rasengan?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow that's not a spoiler...

That's most of the chapter WSJ. 

Anyways 



> There may be some connection between me and Sasuke other than our blood...



Oh god if he says this, there is going to be rage.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 21, 2014)

You can call it good how you want... But Madara repeating it the same eye as the Rinnegan is still stupid.

It is obivous different from him. If not, why Kishi haven't give Sasuke just the regular Rinnegan and over.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo is nothing like Kamui.

Limbo makes a temporary astral clone which can't be perceived or touched unless you have Rikudou power, but can touch whatever it wants.

Kamui transports stuff or yourself to another dimension.

And I guess Gaara really does have Jiton now. I wish it was just stated explicitly ages ago.

Also it seems like Sasuke is either using shunshin, teleporting, or stopping time or something.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Wow that's not a spoiler...
> 
> That's most of the chapter WSJ.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure is Indra, Madara may not know about the brother incarnations, or he just don't suspect that Sasuke is like he was/is.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> a scetch of timeskip Hanabi
> 
> what did sasuke do here?
> 
> ...



he switched places with his sword, sasuke Rinnegan power is reality bending or some type of teleportation.
He used it 3 times this chapter:
1.teleported away from Madaras attack at the first page
2.switched places with his sword(he appears where his sword was)
3.brings Madara to them or them to Madara which explains why he told Naruto to attack him.
Naruto himself has yet to figure out Sasukes power but madara did.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara: yo Sasuke, dat eye be gud, you and me more than blood, your ball fit me-
*stabs*
Madara: nvm


----------



## Jad (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm glad that Sasuke and Naruto are using all these petty magical tricks they were freely given by Hogarama's Shop of Wiener Magicians.

Makes Gai's fight against Juubidara so much sweeter, since he relied on old fashion, get your hands dirty, in your face, bring me two corn dogs and a whistle, Taijutsu when he was laying down the law.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara is getting punished again..... but that Force Lighting was badass as fuck.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara: yo Sasuke, dat eye be gud, you and me more than blood, your ball fit me
> *stabs*
> Madara: nvm



Sasuke should still be careful of Orochimaru.I can see Oro trying to get either Sasuke's eye or Madaras eyes by the end of it,


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke should still be careful of Orochimaru.I can see Oro trying to get either Sasuke's eye or Madaras eyes by the end of it,


fucking Orochimaru


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 21, 2014)

It appears that the Rinnegan technique "Limbo" is also a plane of existence, perhaps the same plane the Death God and Hagoromo are in.


----------



## LaVieEnVert (Apr 21, 2014)

Is anyone else hoping that Naruto's new Bijuu Mode color scheme is white and black? I think it would fit since he now has all the Bijuu inside him and has access to their chakra natures, as opposed to just Kurama's.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke should still be careful of Orochimaru.I can see Oro trying to get either Sasuke's eye or Madaras eyes by the end of it,



sleeping with pedo oro every night trained sauske against eyepedo madara


----------



## eurytus (Apr 21, 2014)

confusing, but way better than just throwing black balls


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto has at least 2 kekkei genkeis now with the bijuus.
Yoton and Jiton.
Lava and magnet powers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

Where is Kaguya?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Isn't reality warping kinda an illusion on a much bigger and more hax scale.



Nope, reality warping is really bending reality.

Albeit I read in a metafiction forum a neat explanation about reality warping using quantum mechanics and many world interpretations in which reality warping is merely choosing between timelines in such a way that it gives the appearance that the user changed reality. For example imagine being able to see multiple realities at the same time that contain all possible configurations of an event (for example someone being alive again) for an external observer it would appear the warper resurrected someone, in reality the warper merely went to the reality in which said previously dead people did not died and made the realitn in which said person was dead not percievable.

Basically a very haxxed version of a stage magician tricking you into believing he disappeared something when in fact he simply hid it.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Apr 21, 2014)

So Madara's getting stomped twiced?

*le sigh*


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara's jutsu at the first page, is that onmyoton? look like raiton to me.

About Limbo, I think the jutsu is like combination of ST, Kamui, and KB,. Basically Madara's clone in another realm hit his opponent with ST.


----------



## LaVieEnVert (Apr 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Where is Kaguya?



Wasn't it implied that she's inside Madara now since he absorbed the tree?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> he switched places with his sword, sasuke Rinnegan power is reality bending or some type of teleportation.
> He used it 3 times this chapter:
> 1.teleported away from Madaras attack at the first page
> 2.switched places with his sword(he appears where his sword was)
> ...



wait, so sasuke gets.......... ST?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

i ahve seen the power sauske uses before in another show many years ago............. charmed


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto has at least 2 kekkei genkeis now with the bijuus.
> Yoton and Jiton.
> Lava and magnet powers.



He should have access to most of the elemental based bloodlines. Seeing as he can combine at least 4 of the elements, he should be able to reduce the amount he links together.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, so sasuke gets.......... ST?



Either reality bending or space time yea.
Madara can't even touch him. he can effect himself and his target and as of now we don't know what are its limits.
We don't know though if he can effect Madaras mirror clone or not in the other realm of reality.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is probably get better version of Hiraishin (teleport without tag mark).


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

If Sasuke can still use amatersu that would be a nice combo.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Either reality bending or space time yea.
> Madara can't even touch him. he can effect himself and his target and as of now we don't know what are its limits.
> We don't know though if he can effect Madaras mirror clone or not in the other realm of reality.



reality bending would be something like making the unreal, real or vice versa. this is clearly ST but without tags.

tobirama used it once on tobi where he switched places with minato using the ST tag on minato and tobi.

it is the same concept but without tags.

i want to say it's cool but if i were sasuke, i would just switch madara with a random ass rock from space


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

i figured out sasuke's eye power..... - the true power of sharingan /ability to copy....


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> reality bending would be something like making the unreal, real or vice versa. this is clearly ST but without tags.
> 
> tobirama used it once on tobi where he switched places with minato using the ST tag on minato and tobi.
> 
> ...



I'm saying it may be reality bending since i'm not sold on it being purely teleportation.
In Sasuke case he will create a new reality where he is placed in another place, or while his sword is placed in another place, or create a reality in which Madara is placed near them like in the final page.
So it's either perfect teleportation or its reality bending.
Could be either way, but the effects are the same as teleportation anyway but only by looking at the target or using it on oneself.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 21, 2014)

it makes perfect sense...how sasuke teleported despite not know ST justu before tobirama teleported him....because he copied it from tobirama


----------



## Opuni (Apr 21, 2014)

I understand it a bit, basically sasuke has activated rinnegan but still in intermediate stage to full rinnegan, eventually all those tomoe will disappear... then full rinnegan


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

These new jutsu are confusing.

-Madara use onmyoton?
-Naruto use onmyoton sticks and sealing rasengan
-Sasuke can teleport and use onmyoton chidori?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> *Either reality bending* or space time yea.
> Madara can't even touch him. he can effect himself and his target and as of now we don't know what are its limits.
> We don't know though if he can effect Madaras mirror clone or not in the other realm of reality.



Something based on Izanagi? It would make sense... 

An Izanagi that allow the user to teleport where he wants w/o loosing his eye, or something like that...


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> These new jutsu are confusing.
> 
> -Madara use onmyoton?
> -Naruto use onmyoton sticks and sealing rasengan
> -Sasuke can teleport and use onmyoton chidori?



naruto can use bijuu powers and not just chakra from the looks of it.

and yes, it makes no sense for sasuke to get an ST jutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah Naruto got shafted in the hax department it seems.

Again.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> So it's either perfect teleportation or its reality bending.
> Could be either way, but the effects are the same as teleportation anyway but only by looking at the target or using it on oneself.



I think it's short distance teleportation, sasuke can 'jump' to wherever he see.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yeah Naruto got shafted in the hax department it seems.
> 
> Again.



not really. he did get a sealing jutsu so that should count 

on the other hand, i am not gonna lie, while i think sasuke's omniton chidori looks retarded and something done in photoshop, giving him ST is unpredicted and somewhat welcoming.

it would be like giving naruto a genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Something based on Izanagi? It would make sense...
> 
> An Izanagi that allow the user to teleport where he wants w/o loosing his eye, or something like that...



Perhaps the true sense of what is "Banbutsu sozu".
bending reality seems a possibility, at least the regular reality, not counting in "Limbos" reality or kamui. Perhaps he turns imagination into reality, placing himself in space around him accordingly.
He placed/teleported himself in another place this chapter, switched places with his sword and brought Madara to them, or them to Madara.
Either teleportation or bending reality, though it could be something else we've yet to think about.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> not really. he did get a sealing jutsu so that should count
> 
> on the other hand, i am not gonna lie, while i think sasuke's omniton chidori looks retarded and something done in photoshop, giving him ST is unpredicted and somewhat welcoming.
> 
> it would be like giving naruto a genjutsu.



Kuchiyose is ST jutsu, remember when sasuke, oro, and kabuto teleported, or when sasuke and manda 'jumped' from deidara's explosion? Giving Sasuke ST is actually more logical than Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Kuchiyose is ST jutsu, remember when sasuke, oro, and kabuto teleported, or when sasuke and manda was 'jumped' from deidara's explosion? Giving Sasuke ST is actually more logical than Naruto.



actually, sasuke went into manda and survived the nuke like indiana jhones did .......... i know 

but it does make sense for hebi sasuke to get this ability. current sasuke though is ok .


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps the true sense of what is "Banbutsu sozu".
> bending reality seems a possibility, at least the regular reality, not counting in "Limbos" reality or kamui. Perhaps he turns imagination into reality, placing himself in space around him accordingly.
> He placed/teleported himself in another place this chapter, switched places with his sword and brought Madara to them, or them to Madara.
> Either teleportation or bending reality, though it could be something else we've yet to think about.



if it is reality bending then i hope sasuke does more with it because so far, it is just ST.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 21, 2014)

BTW I think the others, Spiral Zetsu included, should go and eat some crackers together. They are for no use for our overpowered Milli Vanilli Duo and Madara.

God I now will read Part 1 manga once again...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps the true sense of what is "Banbutsu sozu".
> bending reality seems a possibility, at least the regular reality, not counting in "Limbos" reality or kamui. Perhaps he turns imagination into reality, placing himself in space around him accordingly.
> He placed/teleported himself in another place this chapter, switched places with his sword and brought Madara to them, or them to Madara.
> Either teleportation or bending reality, though it could be something else we've yet to think about.



Funny how we have the so-called strongest Quincy dropping a meteor and now Sasuke's jutsu may be treading in Gremmy's imagination territory. Kubo and Kishimoto trading notes...?


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

So far there are three kind of jutsu that can hurt Juubi Jin: Senjutsu, Taijutsu, and Onmyoton.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

naruto throws his stick at the chidori thingy of madara........................ and it stops it. he just throws it and hits madara with the other.

so much imagination with naruto's sticks 

and then he returns back to rasengan  

jesus christ, this chapter is disappointing


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> if it is reality bending then i hope sasuke does more with it because so far, it is just ST.



Yea the actual effects are those of ST. He has Yin Chidori and can't be touched.
He has yet to actually use Susanoo or other techs we know he has.
He has only one eye as well, though perhaps he will gain Preta and or Deva eventually.
I doubt he'll get Limbo since it's probably going to be something special to madaras Rinnegan.
I don't think he will show all 6 realm powers since it will make him untouchable ,even more than he is now.
As of now i have to assume "Limbo' and what Sasuke has are part of the 4 higher realms.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Funny how we have the so-called strongest Quincy dropping a meteor and now Sasuke's jutsu may be treading on Gremmy's imagination territory. Kubo and Kishimoto trading notes...?



kubo is ripping off another manga that was a one shot where the protagonist can create anything he imagines.

at the same time, imagination into reality isn't anything new to ficiton. it is very old and you  can see it in old movies. 

ghost busters marshmeloo villain  lol


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2014)

Opuni said:


> I understand it a bit, basically sasuke has activated rinnegan but still in intermediate stage to full rinnegan, eventually all those tomoe will disappear... then full rinnegan



He don't have the sage path body like Naruto. That is all.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so confused!!!

So basically that Linbo thing is an invisible Madara??


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2014)

I was so right about Sasuke using Chidori with is new Sage  Powers.......It makes me laugh! 
And Seriously, Naruto with another vareint of Reasengan again! *sigh* I give up! Kishi wrap this up already!
On the positive side, looks like Sasuke does not have Sennin Mode.


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 21, 2014)

This whole reality bending talk reminds me of this one shot I read quite a while ago in which GOD lacked omnipotent powers, but had a book with omnipotent powers. Anything written in the book happened and was not reversible unless you erased it with a special eraser. I forgot what it was called or who the author was. It was a pretty neat idea. I think that's where the author of Deathnote got his idea from because the one shot came out in the 90's I believe.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I'm saying it may be reality bending since i'm not sold on it being purely teleportation.
> In Sasuke case he will create a new reality where he is placed in another place, or while his sword is placed in another place, or create a reality in which Madara is placed near them like in the final page.
> So it's either perfect teleportation or its reality bending.
> Could be either way, but the effects are the same as teleportation anyway but only by looking at the target or using it on oneself.



I doubt even Kaguya had reality bending, Banbutsu No Sozo involves creating stuff out of nothing, true reality bending? If that shit existed in Narutoverse Kaugya would had never died or being sealed or whatever happened to her, Mugen Tsukuyomi would as well be irrelevant since you could simply change reality rather than a genjutsu.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Mystoria said:


> This whole reality bending talk reminds me of this one shot I read quite a while ago in which GOD lacked omnipotent powers, but had a book with omnipotent powers. Anything written in the book happened and was not reversible unless you erased it with a special eraser. I forgot what it was called or who the author was. It was a pretty neat idea. I think that's where the author of Deathnote got his idea from because the one shot came out in the 90's I believe.



I just want to make the mention, that in this scenarion the God was not the owner of the book, but the book and the owner was merely using God's powers.

Also reality warping is infinitely weaker than omnipotence, they are on completely different scales of power.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Opuni said:


> I understand it a bit, basically sasuke has activated rinnegan but still in intermediate stage to full rinnegan, eventually all those tomoe will disappear... then full rinnegan



It should be painfully clear to everyone that Sasuke's Rinnegan is superior to Madara's, ie the one without tomoes.

Proof of this is that it is the eyes of the Juubi and Kaguya.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2014)

............


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2014)

What said:


> I'm so confused!!!
> 
> So basically that Linbo thing is an invisible Madara??



Something like that.

Just do what i decided to do...think of it as madara's spiritual sidekick lol.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps the true sense of what is "Banbutsu sozu".
> bending reality seems a possibility, at least the regular reality, not counting in "Limbos" reality or kamui. Perhaps he turns imagination into reality, placing himself in space around him accordingly.
> *He placed/teleported himself in another place this chapter, switched places with his sword and brought Madara to them, or them to Madara.*
> Either teleportation or bending reality, though it could be something else we've yet to think about.



It's sad to see you need Rikudou powers of reality bending to do what Naruto did in Part 1 using shadow clone and giant shuriken:


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

What said:


> I'm so confused!!!
> 
> So basically that Linbo thing is an invisible Madara??



I think it's like combo of ST, KB, and Kamui. Basically Madara's shadow hitting his opponent with ST.




Revampstyles said:


> On the positive side, looks like Sasuke does not have Sennin Mode.



I think Sasuke using Onmyoton, not Senjutsu.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> I think it's like combo of ST, KB, and Kamui. Basically Madara's shadow hitting his opponent with ST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sasuke using onmyoton would be fitting.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I doubt even Kaguya had reality bending, Banbutsu No Sozo involves creating stuff out of nothing, true reality bending? If that shit existed in Narutoverse Kaugya would had never died or being sealed or whatever happened to her, Mugen Tsukuyomi would as well be irrelevant since you could simply change reality rather than a genjutsu.



kaguya was sealed by her 2 sons .Hagoromo may have had a power she didn't or she may had this power as well.But it doesn't have to be a full scale reality bending, only a minor one;With Sasuke effecting his positioning and his target but not literally bending the whole world.
Remember how it was said that Hagoromo created the world using the DNA sword?perhaps its not completely out of reach to think reality bending truly exists in the Narutoverse.
Either reality bending on "Banzutsu Sozu" principals,or perfect teleportation.
either one of these.


----------



## Btbgfel (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe Limbo is just a world like obito's, except this madara bunshin in limbo can affect narutoverse


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It's sad to see you need Rikudou powers of reality bending to do what Naruto did in Part 1 using shadow clone and giant shuriken:


izanagi is a fancy bunshin as well if you think of it lol


----------



## Godammit (Apr 21, 2014)

Can anyone explain to me what Madara means with Straight Tomoe.. That only he and Sasuke has ?


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 21, 2014)

Godammit said:


> Can anyone explain to me what Madara means with Straight Tomoe.. That only he and Sasuke has ?



It's just Madara realising that Sasuke and him have a different type of connection other than blood.  Which is them both being Indra's reincarnation.

He obviously doesn't know it however.


----------



## Godammit (Apr 21, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> It's just Madara realising that Sasuke and him have a different type of connection other than blood.  Which is them both being Indra's reincarnation.
> 
> He obviously doesn't know it however.



That I know, but I don't get the Straight Tomoes thing, he also said it once before. Are tomoes of Sasuke and Madara straight while other uchiha's little crooked ? 


I think imma have a look


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

the stratagy makes no sense. 

i thought sauske would attack the real madara while naruto's attacks the shadow. then, they attack the real madara but it seems the shadow madara pulled madara out of there most likely (last panel has sasuke looking the limbo realm).


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Godammit said:


> That I know, but I don't get the Straight Tomoes thing, he also said it once before. Are tomoes of Sasuke and Madara straight while other uchiha's little crooked ?
> 
> 
> I think imma have a look



That Straight Tomoe might refer to the fact that they both have EMS. Which would confirm that no one other than Madara and Sasuke ever obtained it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2014)

Shouldn't Madara throw meteors or something on a large scale instead of using small attacks that won't harm or distract the heroes?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Shouldn't Madara throw meteors or something on a large scale instead of using small attacks that won't harm or distract the heroes?



He needs both of his eyes to do that, at least that's what i suspect.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2014)

Straight tomoe literally means the tomoe pattern of his Mangekyou Sharingan is straight, and not curved like Itachi.

Straight & Curved tomoe have different properties that are not explained yet so forget about it for now.

And I think Sasuke may have just copied and/or been taught Hiraishin by Tobirama.

I'm guessing Hiraishin requires a seal on the caster's body to work too. That's why the Hokage's three guards need to be together to use Hiraishin. They may each only have a third of the tatto seal.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> izanagi is a fancy bunshin as well if you think of it lol



More like Kawarimi no Jutsu.

Either way I'm unimpressed. Ashura-Naruto, Indra-Sasuke and Jubidara are lame.

What caught me attention is that Madara seemed to have no idea, that he used to be host for Indra and that Sasuke is such now, which is strange, becuase from where could Obito have gotten idea of brothers' eternal confilct, that was part of Madara and Hashirama's relation?


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 21, 2014)

I too am confused, this reminds me too much about Part Five of Jojo's Bizarre Adventures; no-one ever has understood how King Crimson works.
It feels as if the Rinnegan or Limbo are going to be like that, the funny is Part Five of JJBA was a decade ago and people still don't understand King Crimson.




*Spoiler*: __ 



IT JUST WORKS


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 21, 2014)

When I saw that panel I thought: "Madara got a twin and is going Kin/Gin bros".

Very fitting  when TenTen shows up with Rikudou's weapons.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Shouldn't Madara throw meteors or something on a large scale instead of using small attacks that won't harm or distract the heroes?



Won't meteors hit him too?

And Naruto might destroy them with bijuudamas or Sasuke could turn his attack on Madara himself or teleport away.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke can teleport? I suspected he did but I thought he done something else. Did he actually use hirashin?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2014)

I doubt there will be tenpenchii, meteors and PS/kyuubi like stuff until the end of the fight. 

Right now it seems all about what ability you possess rather than overpowering your opponent with sheer attack power. That's what happen when a fight gets a heavy dosage of hax/dojutsu usage.


----------



## theworks (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't like Sasuke and Naruto's new look last week but it's much better in motion.

Looks like it's some sort of explanation for Limbo but it's a bit confusing. Probably less confusing when the chapter comes out. (And what the fuck, it's nearly the entire chapter WSJ)

The next couple of chapters will probably be Madara getting stomped by Sasuke and Naruto and Obito and Sakura doing whatever. I'm unsure whether Madara could actually take Sasuke's eye, but if the plot demands it, then the plot demands it.

It's quite funny that Naruto is the one complaining about cooperating with Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Godammit said:


> Can anyone explain to me what Madara means with Straight Tomoe.. That only he and Sasuke has ?



Tomoe pattern is straight, not curved. Straight patterns likely beget a stronger breed of Eternal Mangekyous. Maybe this is evidence that the two are the only EMS users in the Uchiha Clan's history.

Funny that he doesn't realize that he and Sasuke both are connected to Indra.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Sasuke can teleport? I suspected he did but I thought he done something else. Did he actually use hirashin?



2 theorized options are either bending reality or teleportation.
I don't think its Hirashin since its cast directly from his Rinnegan as was seen in the panels and it's without tags and he can effect both himself and his target and can switch himself with another object. The effects are those of teleportation.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

theworks said:


> I didn't like Sasuke and Naruto's new look last week but it's much better in motion.
> 
> Looks like it's some sort of explanation for Limbo but it's a bit confusing. Probably less confusing when the chapter comes out. (And what the fuck, it's nearly the entire chapter WSJ)
> 
> ...



Promotion ends this week - take a picture and you can request any of the first 13 pages.

Limbo is pretty confusing. From the looks of it, we're dealing with Madara's shadow whom moves into another space? Don't know how it's able to land such powerful blows - probably using Shinra Tensei?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol, Rasengan can do it all. It even works as a sealing jutsu.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is Sasuke missing Tome in his eye ? Last chapter he had nine now there's only six.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> Is Sasuke missing Tome in his eye ? Last chapter he had nine now there's only six.



Cleaning mistake, probably. They return in some panels - if you look closely enough.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, *Rasengan can do it all*. It even works as a sealing jutsu.



Rasengan is the most versatile jutsu is the verse. Naruto even cooked ramens dough with it:


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Appears as if Madara overlapped with his shadow, whom jumped in the Limbo world, freeing Madara from Naruto and Sasuke's attack.


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 21, 2014)

I wasn't serious when I posted this but...



Magnus Exorcismus said:


> Sure why not, it'll be revealed that every tailed beast have a kekkei genkai like Son
> 
> 
> :ignoramus



Maybe? 

Still surprised about Shukaku having magnet release though wtf.



Mariko said:


> Rasengan is the most versatile jutsu is the verse. Naruto even cooked ramens dough with it:



Just...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo is lame.Not sure how naruto got hit by something he raped last chapter.Hirashin to end this attack as its instant and also not in this world.Its a another wack a mole jutsu.Danzou,obito.

Obito's warping was better.Next up there's a time limit.This got hirashin rape all over it.

Of course rasengan is the ultimate jutsu they told us that. Its the ultimate shape frs is ultimate ninjutsu.
And the goudama balls are round.

Sphere balls>everything.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Rasengan is the most versatile jutsu is the verse. Naruto even cooked ramens dough with it:




 Lol things like that are why I don't watch the anime versions of any WSJ manga.



Klue said:


> Appears as if Madara overlapped with his shadow, whom jumped in the Limbo world, freeing Madara from Naruto and Sasuke's attack.



Because of the inverted Sasuke panel you mean? However, I'm not sure Limbo would be the answer in this situation. Sasuke remarked that Naruto's senjutsu could affect and even injure LimboMadara. So shouldn't LM also be kept from moving by Naruto's sealing jutsu? 
There are plenty of other ways for Madara to get out of it. Body splitting, clones or an ocular rebirth- as an homage to Oro's oral rebirth- could do it as well.



B.o.t.i said:


> Limbo is lame.Not sure how naruto got hit by something he raped last chapter.



Last chapter Naruto evaded Madara's limbo and succeeded with his attack because Madara didn't think that Naruto could sense it. This time Naruto could still sense it, but since he didn't understand the mechanics of the move at that time he got hit that one time


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

I have long ago accepted Naruto's fate as a rasengan whore.

So now I just want to see him push it as far as he can and make the most outlandish rasengan combinations.

I cant wait for him to combine it with creation of all things, a living sentient rasengan the size of a Bijuu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I have long ago accepted Naruto's fate as a rasengan whore.
> 
> So now I just want to see him push it as far as he can and make the most outlandish rasengan combinations.
> 
> I cant wait for him to combine it with creation of all things, a living sentient rasengan the size of a Bijuu.



Rasuubi


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I have long ago accepted Naruto's fate as a rasengan whore.
> 
> So now I just want to see him push it as far as he can and make the most outlandish rasengan combinations.
> 
> I cant wait for him to combine it with creation of all things, a living sentient rasengan the size of a Bijuu.



looooooool


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm completely with vered on this one. What sasuke is doing is overturning reality. It may seem like teleportation but it's not, like madara noted. He's overturning a reality where madara is at point 'A' to point 'B'. So in the first page what he's doing is he's overturning a reality where he's on the line of fire of madara's attack to a location where he isn't.


----------



## lathia (Apr 21, 2014)

One Jutsu to rule them all: Rasengan

That's Hagoromo level of creation right there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

I still haven't acknowledged the rasengan. 

Not until it can make babies.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

So the last 4-5 pages are missing?


Also Obito just got slammed again.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Rasuubi





NaruSasuke's new combo: "Rasensusanoo"!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> So the last 4-5 pages are missing?
> 
> 
> Also Obito just got slammed again.



It seems like everybody enjoys taking shots at Obito nowadays.


----------



## WT (Apr 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> NaruSasuke's new combo: "Rasensusanoo"!



Rasenshimoto

Kishimengan


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke sitting in his damn Susano was bad. Sasuke sitting around drawing another reality is also bad. Srly, Kishi could have done this less boring. Make Sasuke fight and then alter reality as he did so. Siting around like this is just boring.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

And it's quite amusing that now we see a ninja-esque fight when the fighters involved are basically gods.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

So the last page is Madara dodging, there are 4 more after that one, next week is a break, I wonder who will have the great cliffhanger attack that turns out to be useless next chapter, Madara or Naruto/Sasuke?

The art is really messy in some pages, I thought that lightning looked like Madara was spawning tree roots.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke sitting in his damn Susano was bad. Sasuke sitting around drawing another reality is also bad. Srly, Kishi could have done this less boring. Make Sasuke fight and then alter reality as he did so. Siting around like this is just boring.



naruto and sasuke have god powers............. they use rasengan and chidori 

but i did like the teleport thing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> NaruSasuke's new combo: "Rasensusanoo"!





Cymbalize said:


> I'm completely with vered on this one. What sasuke is doing is overturning reality. It may seem like teleportation but it's not, like madara noted. He's overturning a reality where madara is at point 'A' to point 'B'. So in the first page what he's doing is he's overturning a reality where he's on the line of fire of madara's attack to a location where he isn't.



Lol its not altering any reality. Its not really teleport.This is just kawamiri to another dimension ''limbo''. And they move there and reappear in normal world. This is just danzou mixed with obito.There will be a time limit next and it will end with hirashin rasengan combo.These wack a mole jutsu just get old.



lathia said:


> One Jutsu to rule them all: Rasengan
> 
> That's Hagoromo level of creation right there.



To be fair the clues were all there we didnt pay attention look at all teh circle spheres around rikudou.

7

Also rasnegan was the ultimate shape jutsu,frs was ultimate jutsu of chakra manipulation or whatever they gave it.



White Tiger said:


> Rasenshimoto
> 
> Kishimengan



Rasengan%proved.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope madara gets his other rinnegan soon, so we can be done with his power up every second. Seriously, how many power ups did this guy needed so far?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke sitting in his damn Susano was bad. Sasuke sitting around drawing another reality is also bad. Srly, Kishi could have done this less boring. Make Sasuke fight and then alter reality as he did so. Siting around like this is just boring.



Since Kishi decided to develop Naruto into a powerhouse browler then to continue making the two as complete opposites Sasuke gets less mano a mano.

Sasuke is being developed as a wizard. That said I can imagine him engaging Naruto when/if they fight but again relying on his eye ability to predict Naruto's moves and attack with jutsus instead of fists. Punching a super mode Naruto would do as little as his kick did to Bee.

The only exception is IF Kishi decides give Sasuke some Susanoo armor that enhances his physical strength apart from giving him extreme tanking power.

Thats how it is anyway with fighting styles. Raikage, Bee and Gai are monsters at taijutsu but they hardly use any "magic" while ninjutsu focused shinobi like Mei, Gaara and Uchihas do not use taijutsu when their greatest strength lies in ninjutsu and genjutsu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I hope madara gets his other rinnegan soon, so we can be done with his power up every second. Seriously, how many power ups did this guy needed so far?



That one yes leads him to kaguya's one eye.he's probably got 1 more.

Narutos due another 1or2 .Yin chakra kurama needs to return and then creating a full new juubi/bijuu or whatever.he makes something.

Madara will then turn into a monster at some point as kaguya.

Who said the bijuu are not inside naruto?? Shukaku randomly talking to naruto . 1 bijuu per chapter shit gonna last 9 chapters ffs. 7 more rasengans to go :rotlf


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> I'm completely with vered on this one. What sasuke is doing is overturning reality. It may seem like teleportation but it's not, like madara noted. He's overturning a reality where madara is at point 'A' to point 'B'. So in the first page what he's doing is he's overturning a reality where he's on the line of fire of madara's attack to a location where he isn't.



Yea, that seems correct.



Addy said:


> naruto and sasuke have god powers............. they use rasengan and chidori
> 
> but i did like the teleport thing.



Sasuke's chidori is Yin related and probably his only way of hurting Madara.
We are just starting, i imagine his other eye powers will be effected and all his techs will be upgraded as well like Amaterasu and Susanoo.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2014)

Still waiting on Naruto to BECOME the Rasengan.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Still waiting on Naruto to BECOME the Rasengan.



And to use "Shinrasengan Tensei"


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Limbo is lame.Not sure how naruto got hit by something he raped last chapter.



Looks as if he was being held in place.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> So the last page is Madara dodging, there are 4 more after that one, next week is a break, I wonder who will have the great cliffhanger attack that turns out to be useless next chapter, Madara or Naruto/Sasuke?
> 
> The art is really messy in some pages, I thought that lightning looked like Madara was spawning tree roots.


that's what I think too? where the hell would the "lightning" come from anyway? aren't those just roots...


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Looks as if he was being held in place.


Wasn't being held down in any way, just had no way of dodging it since he wasn't grounded. Madara's technique put Naruto in a position where he couldn't really avoid the copy's punch even if he could sense it coming.

That's how I saw it, anyways.



Keishin said:


> that's what I think too? where the hell would the "lightning" come from anyway? aren't those just roots...


No, it's lightning.

Shot it from his hands, nothing really out of the ordinary about it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Keishin said:


> that's what I think too? where the hell would the "lightning" come from anyway? aren't those just roots...



His hands....


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder if the last 4 pages will be about Madara running the fuck away and trying to find Obito.

I would imagine he's already fed up with this nonsense.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

So Naruto has 
Yoton rasenshuriken and Jiton sage sealing rasengan.
Now what will he get from the other 7?
i can't imagine what kind of rasengan the bug bijuu can give him.
another thing that i noticed is that the black rod that was stuck to the ground returned to Naruto by his own.
It seems all the black balls are exactly like what obito and Madara had including them reutrning to their "owner".
one of the rods also returned to its black ball shape in the final pages.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Wasn't being held down in any way, just had no way of dodging it since he wasn't grounded. Madara's technique put Naruto in a position where he couldn't really avoid the copy's punch even if he could sense it coming.
> 
> That's how I saw it, anyways.



Bottom left panel of page 3.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bottom left panel of page 3.


That's when the copy first blocked Naruto's attack, he wasn't being held in that position until he got hit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> That's when the copy first blocked Naruto's attack, he wasn't being held in that position until he got hit.



He blocked Naruto's attack on the bottom right panel.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> So Naruto has
> Yoton rasenshuriken and Jiton sage sealing rasengan.
> Now what will he get from the other 7?
> i can't imagine what kind of rasengan the bug bijuu can give him.
> ...



A rasengan that explodes into a million spiders.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Looks as if he was being held in place.



Nah it's just that Naruto's movement is limited in midair since unlike Madara he can't fly- at least not yet- and that while he can sense Limbo Madara's presence his ability to sense him isn't perfect.

From what I can see that wasn't the case. 
On the third page Naruto attacks Madara with that black club of his, Madara manifests Limbo Madara who blocks the attack of the club with his right forearm. Madara then uses that storm release to attack Naruto, but Naruto ducks aside so that only his club is cut in two instead of him getting beheaded. Sasuke throws his sword which passes harmlessly through LM and Naruto takes a left straight from LM in his face which knocks him back.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> So Naruto has
> Yoton rasenshuriken and Jiton sage sealing rasengan.
> Now what will he get from the other 7?
> i can't imagine what kind of rasengan the bug bijuu can give him.
> ...



I predict he'll have rasentakoyaki thanks to hachibi!


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> He blocked Naruto's attack on the bottom right panel.


Yes, still blocking in the next panel.  Naruto's pushing against this invisible force, are you assuming the copy's *holding* the stick, or something?

Regardless, when Madara uses the Ranton technique on the next page, Naruto ducks and the Gudoudama... Stick-thing is sliced in half. Naruto isn't being restrained there, but forced into a position in which he can't dodge.

[EDIT] - bearzerger summed it up well enough.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Nah it's just that Naruto's movement is limited in midair since unlike Madara he can't fly- at least not yet- and that while he can sense Limbo Madara's presence his ability to sense him isn't perfect.
> 
> From what I can see that wasn't the case.
> On the third page Naruto attacks Madara with that black club of his, Madara manifests Limbo Madara who blocks the attack of the club with his right forearm. Madara then uses that storm release to attack Naruto, but Naruto ducks aside so that only his club is cut in two instead of him getting beheaded. Sasuke throws his sword which passes harmlessly through LM and Naruto takes a left straight from LM in his face which knocks him back.



Yea, that's an accurate description.


----------



## Azula (Apr 21, 2014)

so how did this ghost madara knock back nine bijuus at once?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, that seems correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so more ameterasu and susano'o spam alongside naruto's rasengans? 

fuck this fight.



-Azula- said:


> so how did this ghost madara knock back nine bijuus at once?



that was exactly what i also thought. 

the only explination is shadow clones........... made by his shadow lol

man, limbo looks so fucking stupid after explination. 

i liked the shinra tense but from eyes explination


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so how did this ghost madara knock back nine bijuus at once?



Made multiple clones? Shinra Tensei?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

So can someone tell me how Madara managed to have enough physical strength to pimpslap the bijuu like that with his limbo?    That shit has me rolling right now.


----------



## auem (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> So Naruto has
> Yoton rasenshuriken and Jiton sage sealing rasengan.
> Now what will he get from the other 7?
> i can't imagine what kind of rasengan the bug bijuu can give him.
> ...



bug bijuu most likely give him some flying power...he is already jumping up quite high though..


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm happy to see that nobody seems to be pleased with Rinbo's elucidation beyond the comical value it holds.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Also, aren't we getting the chapter early as well since golden week starts next Monday, which I would assume would mean the chapter would officially release in Japan on Saturday instead of Monday, which in turn would mean a Tuesday release for us.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so how did this ghost madara knock back nine bijuus at once?



well he probably did mario 1 ups with flying kicked them in his limbo world.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Since Kishi decided to develop Naruto into a powerhouse browler then to continue making the two as complete opposites Sasuke gets less mano a mano.
> 
> Sasuke is being developed as a wizard. That said I can imagine him engaging Naruto when/if they fight but again relying on his eye ability to predict Naruto's moves and attack with jutsus instead of fists. Punching a super mode Naruto would do as little as his kick did to Bee.
> 
> ...



I have no problems in Sasuke being a wizard, but that's not what he used to be. He used to be a dynamic fighter, showing fluidity along with magic, which was a great thing about his fighting style. What's Sasuke's doing is sitting around and spitting shit around in a repetitive manner. It's just like Naruto's Rasengan ad nauseum, but slightly better because at least this has more creativity than a ball loaded with crap every time.



Abanikochan said:


> Still waiting on Naruto to BECOME the Rasengan.



It's too bad Kishi doesn't have this kind of self-awareness, because if Body Rasengan happened...


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm gonna have to re- read this chapter at least 3-5 times.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> So Naruto has
> Yoton rasenshuriken and Jiton sage sealing rasengan.
> Now what will he get from the other 7?
> i can't imagine what kind of rasengan the bug bijuu can give him.



There was that guy who said that each bijuu had a special kekkai genkai. I didn't want to believe it at that time, but right now if we exclude the Kyuubi who doesn't seem to have any elemental affiliation we are two for two so perhaps there is something to it. If so considering that Choumei's defining characteristic is flight I would assume it's some combination containing wind. The scorch release is supposedly made up of fire and wind, but that may be better suit for the 2tails, but there is still the ice release which is water and wind.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So can someone tell me how Madara managed to have enough physical strength to pimpslap the bijuu like that with his limbo?    That shit has me rolling right now.



Hahaha do you guys remember the header gif hahaha guess that shit  was what really happened


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I'm happy to see that nobody seems to be pleased with Rinbo's elucidation beyond the comical value it holds.



google searches elucidation. thanks for the new word 

and to be honest with you, limbo looks stupid. 

madara uses a shadow clone that can not be touched by normal attacks except for RS chakra (again :faceplam).

and limbo is fucking irrelavent since madara could have used an ivisable shadow clone and the same shit would have happened. 

and do you know what the really sad thing is about all this? this is another dimension NEVER  explained by kishi and never will be like obito's pocket dimension. AT LEAST obito's dimension can not be sensed meaning that limbo doesn't really exist and limbo madara is a shadow clone that can go throught things most likely. 

on a side note................... sasuke's sword just fucking pierced kaguya powered madara while madara's rasengan did jack shit. 

this is at least the third time sasuke's sword got fucking hax up the ass for no reason 

but again, the only thing i liked this chapter is sasuke's new ability unless he can only use it on himself which is lame to be honest since that is what kawaremi clone is lol


----------



## Boom Burger (Apr 21, 2014)

How come Pain/Nagato/Obito never used this Limbo technique, would have been very handy

Obviously Madara decided to keep a few Rinnegan secrets for himself.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So can someone tell me how Madara managed to have enough physical strength to pimpslap the bijuu like that with his limbo?    That shit has me rolling right now.



shirtless madara = god.

clothed madara = shit.

clothed sasuke = shit.

sasuke with exposed chest (right now) = his sword stabbed madara and got new powerup.

imagine full nude sasuke :ignoramus


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so how did this ghost madara knock back nine bijuus at once?



He used Limbo, it flew over to the bijuu and punched them apparently.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> There was that guy who said that each bijuu had a special kekkai genkai. I didn't want to believe it at that time, but right now if we exclude the Kyuubi who doesn't seem to have any elemental affiliation we are two for two. Considering that Choumei's defining characteristic is flight I would assume it's some combination containing wind. The scorch release is supposedly made up of fire and wind, but that may be better suit for the 2tails, but there is still the ice release which is water and wind.



The real question is: will Kishi give Naruto the opportunities to use/show us dem all? 

Not sure imo.... 

You know Kishi's art of teasing for nothing...


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> The real question is: will Kishi give Naruto the opportunities to use/show us dem all?
> 
> Not sure imo....
> 
> You know Kishi's art of teasing for nothing...



I would think so. Each bijuu will make its appearance and give Naruto some kind of ability and since apparently the only thing Naruto can do with it is the Rasengan that means six more special bijuu elemental Rasengans. If necessary Kishi will just have Naruto use several at the same time through shadow clones.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

So that expalins why limbo was shit last chapter it attacked naruto and left madara open.Sasuke actually got naruto hit in the face sicne he attack the limbo madara and naruto was liek wtf are you doing.These wack mole jutsu so lame thank fuck for hirashin.The remainder chapter I guess narutos black balls will protect them.he shoudl speed blitz out of here but speed is fodder to plot.

So anyone want to argue naruto does'nt have bijuu's in him??  7 more rasengans to go. Sphere jutsu >all

Where are these black sticks materialising from


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I would think so. Each bijuu will make its appearance and give Naruto some kind of ability and since apparently the only thing Naruto can do with it is the Rasengan that means six more special bijuu elemental Rasengans. If necessary Kishi will just have Naruto use several at the same time through shadow clones.



Still can't believe he did a sand version.

Guess all things are permitted.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke: Naruto! The jutsu you were given by the Sage of Six Paths! You know, right!?
Naruto: Yeah! Now its-

It kinda spoils about Naruto & Sasuke can combine a jutsu to take down Madara. And they know about this.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Going through 7 more bijuu rasengan variants equates to me wanting to kill myself 7x over.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm confused as to why people think what's Sasuke doing is teleportation.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> He used Limbo, it flew over to the bijuu and punched them apparently.



but there is only one shadow madara? 

again, the shadow used shadow clones...........  this is just fucking stupid


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Sasuke: Naruto! The jutsu you were given by the Sage of Six Paths! You know, right!?
> Naruto: Yeah! Now its-
> 
> It kinda spoils about Naruto & Sasuke can combine a jutsu to take down Madara. And they know about this.



it more like seems that naruto got it and not sasuke unless sasuke got the other half?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

By the way the Emperor Palpatine no Jutsu Madara uses on the very first page is that really an Inton? Could Kishi have made a mistake and shouldn't it be a Raiton instead? Cause I can't see any relation between Inton and lightning.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 21, 2014)

He must have used Shinra Tensei. It can knock multiple opponents at once.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm confused as to why people think what's Sasuke doing is teleportation.



I don't think people are suggesting Sasuke's using teleportation, but rather what he's doing gives off that effect as he's making himself and others appear at different places.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still can't believe he did a sand version.
> 
> Guess all things are permitted.



Magnet release


----------



## Hasan (Apr 21, 2014)

Uh, Kyuubi shat himself when he sensed Madara's blood. People have trouble believing that the bijuu were knocked out by the man _himself_?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Magnet release



Using sand.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still can't believe he did a sand version.
> 
> Guess all things are permitted.



it looks like a water balloon. 

and yes, bubble rasengan is next............................................................................. bubble rasengan


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Using sand.



Well, I tried.  At least its not bubble...  

EDIT:  Ninja'ed


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> it looks like a water balloon.
> 
> and yes, bubble rasengan is next............................................................................. bubble rasengan



I have to see Bubble Rasengan.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> it more like seems that naruto got it and not sasuke unless sasuke got the other half?



If anything Hagoromo'd prefer to split its power to them. Cooperation is the key to create a powerful jutsu to defeat Kaguya's "successor".

Maybe Hagoromo and his brother used the same technique.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm confused as to why people think what's Sasuke doing is teleportation.



You know your herd they want all the cool powerups.Its pretty much danzou with obito dimenison.To me its lame all that power hype and you doing kawamiri thats fail.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> it looks like a water balloon.
> 
> and yes, bubble rasengan is next............................................................................. bubble rasengan



He saved the balloons from Jiraiya's training.


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 21, 2014)

So invisible shadow clones ? Got it.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> I have to see Bubble Rasengan.



It's called Bubblegan 



Klue said:


> Using sand.



Or not. Those swirly marks may be the same as on Shukaku's sand body, but they also appear on Madara's body once he's hit by the Rasengan and you can't tell me his body is transforming into sand.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

What if Sasuke if using his eye to modify the reality, like if it was a genjutsu, so he can change his position as much as he wants? too op?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

So, while I'm sure there'll be more nonsense coming from Sasuke's terrible new eye, Kishimoto could have easily gotten away with displaying most of this through an Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan supplemented by Senjutsu. 



Shattering said:


> What if Sasuke if using his eye to modify the reality, like if it was a genjutsu, so he can change his position as much as he wants? too op?


Like Izanagi.

It would be a bit much, if he could use it without any noticeable repercussions.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> He used Limbo, it flew over to the bijuu and punched them apparently.



LMFAO.... 

Well this fight better end _soon_.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasukes new ability is kinda based on izanami that itachi used... I mean sasuke recorded stuff with his eye and then he can turn that into reality on any time frame he wants

First he recorded his first movment before he came closer to naruto (so when madara attacked he put himself in the time frame where he was further away from naruto to avoid the attack)... later he threw his sword on precise angle which later dropped in a specific area..... madara jumped towards sasuke... sasuke used the time-frame of his sword so it would hit madara and after that he used the frame of where he sword landed (next to naruto) 

its kidna like izanami becouse he can record any time frame he wants and later turn that into reality and not like in izanami inside genjutsu where the same time-frame is beign looped over and over till the target gives up.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Uh, Kyuubi shat himself when he sensed Madara's blood. People have trouble believing that the bijuu were knocked out by the man _himself_?



he obviously jumping fliy kicked them,still weaksauce to what naruto did.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Like Izanagi.
> 
> It would be a bit much, if he could use it without any noticeable repercussions.



I doubt there will be repercussions. There aren't any for Naruto's power so Sasuke's shouldn't have any either.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto's not _"bending reality"_ though.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is as fast as Rikodou Mode Naruto confirmed


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

ZiBi21 said:


> Sasukes new ability is kinda based on izanami that itachi used... I mean sasuke recorded stuff with his eye and then he can turn that into reality on any time frame he wants
> 
> First he recorded his first movment before he came closer to naruto (so when madara attacked he put himself in the time frame where he was further away from naruto to avoid the attack)... later he threw his sword on precise angle which later dropped in a specific area..... madara jumped towards sasuke... sasuke used the time-frame of his sword so it would hit madara and after that he used the frame of where he sword landed (next to naruto)
> 
> its kidna like izanami becouse he can record any time frame he wants and later turn that into reality and not like in izanami inside genjutsu where the same time-frame is beign looped over and over till the target gives up.



What are you making up.All he did was go into limbo world and move 5 yards.Its just basically  cloak kawamiri.


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto could have at least use his gudodamas to put some pressure on Madara, or use them to form a shield or something.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder what is more compliated. The Izanami's explanation chapter or the shit happened this chapter.

Perhaps a proper release will clear things out.


----------



## Talis (Apr 21, 2014)

And there the straight tomoe is back again.
What the hell is it? The EMS?
Why dont they just call it the EMS if it is.


----------



## TRN (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Naruto's not _"bending reality"_ though.



the bending reality is for running away  Its in his genetics


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

On another note:

Sasuke just tossed his sword to the wind *AGAIN!* 

You couldn't just whip up a kunai with Raikou Kenka? Man...


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Talis said:


> And there the straight tomoe is back again.
> What the hell is it? The EMS?
> Why dont they just call it the EMS if it is.



The tomoe of Sasuke's and Madara's EMS are straight, not curved like Itachi's or Shisui's.

Guess it indicates a greater level of power?

If that's the case, Kishi is probably going to change Indra's eye design.

Bye bye Spiralgan.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 21, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Still waiting on Naruto to BECOME the Rasengan.



You want him to do Kaiten "rotation"?!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Naruto's not _"bending reality"_ though.



Naruto does plenty of other hax. Even if Sasuke is playing around with time in an Izanagi/Izanami like fashion as seems to be the case it won't be an invincible ability and Naruto will have some sort of counter.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> The tomoe of Sasuke's and Madara's EMS are straight, not curved like Itachi's or Shisui's.
> 
> Guess it indicates a greater level of power?
> 
> ...


If it's literally talking about the shape of the Tomoe Seal, then Madara's isn't _"straight"_ at all; his brother's was.

There may be more to it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke returned the favor. He stabbed Madara the same way Madara stabbed him.

They are even now.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Still waiting on Naruto to BECOME the Rasengan.



FINAL RASENGAN.

ALPHA/OMEGA RASENGAN


----------



## Talis (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> If it's literally talking about the shape of the Tomoe Seal, then Madara's isn't _"straight"_ at all; his brother's was.
> 
> There may be more to it.


Exactly what i thought.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> If it's literally talking about the shape of the Tomoe Seal, then Madara's isn't _"straight"_ at all; his brother's was.
> 
> There may be more to it.



Completely forgot about his original Mangekyou. 

Anyway, what do you think of the Rinnegan's distinct ocular jutsu?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Magnus Exorcismus said:


> Naruto could have at least use his gudodamas to put some pressure on Madara, or use them to form a shield or something.



Not in a chapter called "Sasuke's Rinnegan". This chapter is Sasuke's show, Naruto is merely the side dish in it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

So sad that Kishi still favours Sasuke over the supposed main character, you know the one the manga is named after.

Sad but comical.


----------



## Kneel (Apr 21, 2014)

madaras EMS wasnt straigh at all, it was all circular with 3 circles in it..


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So sad that Kishi still favours Sasuke over the supposed main character, you know the one the manga is named after.
> 
> Sad but comical.



Naruto raped Madara's ass last week. It's Sasuke's turn now.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2014)

This chapter pretty much confirms what I theorized long ago. All kekkei genkai come from the Sage of Six Paths and the Juubi. All of the chakra nature releases appear in Ashura's descendants and all the eye powers appear in Indra's descendants. Perhaps the different eye powers a sharingan can have come from the Rinnegan's original power as well.

This would also mean that the current Gokage are all likely descendants of Ashura.


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Not in a chapter called "Sasuke's Rinnegan". This chapter is Sasuke's show, Naruto is merely the side dish in it.



Granted, that's how it works, I'm excited about Sasuke's ocular power

Doesn't mean I can't point it out right?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms what I theorized long ago. All kekkei genkai come from the Sage of Six Paths and the Juubi. All of the chakra nature releases appear in Ashura's descendants and all the eye powers appear in Indra's descendants. Perhaps the different eye powers a sharingan can have come from the Rinnegan's original power.



Good shit. I like this theory. :ignoramus


----------



## Talis (Apr 21, 2014)

Chapter really is called Sasukes Rinnegan?
Could have been better called Madara's Limbo...


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So can someone tell me how Madara managed to have enough physical strength to pimpslap the bijuu like that with his limbo?    That shit has me rolling right now.


Well if your semi-seriously asking, Madara had stolen Hashirama's SM at the time. If you make two assumptions: 1) Shadow Madara gained the same Sage abilities as the real Madara from stealing Hashi's SM and 2) Hashriama Sage Mode grants the same super strength that TSM seem to gain (for example giant rhino tossing); Then one can say it is possible for Shadow Madara to physically smack a bijuu that hard if both assumptions are true.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> Well if your semi-seriously asking, Madara had stolen Hashirama's SM at the time. If you make two assumptions: 1) Shadow Madara gained the same Sage abilities as the real Madara from stealing Hashi's SM and 2) Hashriama Sage Mode grants the same super strength that TSM seem to gain (for example giant rhino tossing); Then one can say it is possible for Shadow Madara to physically smack a bijuu that hard if both assumptions are true.



He smacked all Nine at roughly the same time. That's how it looks to me, anyway.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't get it. If Limbo is just a clone of Madara that's hidden in the plain of a separate reality, why didn't he use it on Obito to get his Rinnegan back? Isn't the clone of him capable of precise movement?

Also, according to the page 7 translation, Sasuke is definitely related to Madara by blood. Anyone else think Sasuke is Izuna's descendant?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I don't get it. If Limbo is just a clone of Madara that's hidden in the plain of a separate reality, why didn't he use it on Obito to get his Rinnegan back? Isn't the clone of him capable of precise movement?
> 
> Also, according to the page 7 translation, Sasuke is definitely related to Madara by blood. Anyone else think Sasuke is Izuna's descendant?



Obito can see it, maybe?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2014)

Not sure if someone mentioned this earlier, but just in case! About Sasuke's ability. 

1- we saw him throw the sword. 
2- the sword landed on the ground. 

So, if Sasuke actually teleported madara to the sword that shouldn't make the sword able to strike madara 
When it's blade is already on the ground. And if he teleported the sword, it shouldn't make the sword in that position either. 

So, what I'm thinking is what if it were some kind of time controlling stuff. Like is Sasuke can control that specific area and make the time return some minutes earlier. So, he might made the time return to when the sword was thrown, and that's how madara got hit. And the first thrown to the ground is like never happened. 

If that makes sense.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this earlier, but just in case! About Sasuke's ability.
> 
> 1- we saw him throw the sword.
> 2- the sword landed on the ground.
> ...



He also moved Madara.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

It's kinda funny how the "reincarnation of cooperation" and destined friend of tailed beasts doesn't want to cooperate with Sasuke and can't remember Shukaku's name that was stated two chapters ago. :ignoramus


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 21, 2014)

It seems Madara realized there is more than just blood connecting him and Sasuke.  It seems Indra is the reason they share the Straight Tomoe variant of the Sharingan.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Talis said:


> Chapter really is called Sasukes Rinnegan?
> Could have been better called Madara's Limbo...



We've had a title chapter called Rinbo Hengoku already.
This chapter, we are starting to so Sasukes new eye powers, so it makes sense for the title to be called like that. Sasuke is taking a center stage by leading the way in terms of using strategy and being the more dominant force of the duo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's kinda funny how the "reincarnation of cooperation" and destined friend of tailed beasts doesn't want to cooperate with Sasuke and can't remember Shukaku's name that was stated two chapters ago. :ignoramus



Naruto himself said Shukaku's name, which makes it even more awkward.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I don't get it. If Limbo is just a clone of Madara that's hidden in the plain of a separate reality, why didn't he use it on Obito to get his Rinnegan back? Isn't the clone of him capable of precise movement?
> 
> Also, according to the page 7 translation, Sasuke is definitely related to Madara by blood. Anyone else think Sasuke is Izuna's descendant?



Madara's speaking along the lines of Uchiha blood, not genetics.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms what I theorized long ago. All kekkei genkai come from the Sage of Six Paths and the Juubi. All of the chakra nature releases appear in Ashura's descendants and all the eye powers appear in Indra's descendants. Perhaps the different eye powers a sharingan can have come from the Rinnegan's original power as well.
> 
> This would also mean that the current Gokage are all likely descendants of Ashura.



No, because Naruto is drawing on the power of the Bijuu in order to use his new Rasengan variants.  His conversation with Shukaku is evidence of this.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> No, because Naruto is drawing on the power of the Bijuu in order to use his new Rasengan variants.  His conversation with Shukaku is evidence of this.



Madara used Storm Release.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito can see it, maybe?



Definitely, with "Rinnegan vision".


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Completely forgot about his original Mangekyou.


Of course you did, the Mangekyou Sharingan was only a stepping stone to you, after all... 



> _Anyway, what do you think of the Rinnegan's distinct ocular jutsu?_


​


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah about Naruto not knowing it was Shukaku, maybe it's because Shukaku manifested himself out of nowhere and Naruto didn't have a way to know who it was? 

It's very awkward otherwise because he just called him Shukaku like 3 minutes ago.
But Naruto is an idiot so you never know


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I don't get it. If Limbo is just a clone of Madara that's hidden in the plain of a separate reality, why didn't he use it on Obito to get his Rinnegan back? Isn't the clone of him capable of precise movement?
> 
> Also, according to the page 7 translation, Sasuke is definitely related to Madara by blood. Anyone else think Sasuke is Izuna's descendant?



They're both Uchiha with about ~100 years of separation, they are blood related, doubt it's direct relation unless Izuna was already smanging it when he was young, Madara or Hashirama would probably mention a nephew.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

I still can't get over this statement.



> So he's formed a hypothesis on Limbo's active time and the interval between its activations... And one on how to oppose it... I see. He has good intuition. That calm analysis and good judgement... And the same Straight Tomoe as me... If only he'd been born before Obito...



Madara's taking every chance he gets to shit on Obito.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms what I theorized long ago. All kekkei genkai come from the Sage of Six Paths and the Juubi. All of the chakra nature releases appear in Ashura's descendants and all the eye powers appear in Indra's descendants. Perhaps the different eye powers a sharingan can have come from the Rinnegan's original power as well.
> 
> This would also mean that the current Gokage are all likely descendants of Ashura.



Bloodlines dont come from asuhra's decendans he's not everyons grandad. Maybe humans just mutated and developed such abilitys.There's no way ashura direct lienage will survive till this time.

There's more doujutsu clan out there they are just not famous.And as we see there's plenty bloodlines that can use elements.AShura and indra are just first to have abilitys.Nowhere did it say otehr humans would'nt mutate and cgain abilitys once they ahd access to chakra.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 21, 2014)

the Obito line is weird.how planned was their meeting then?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I still can't get over this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara's taking every chance he gets to shit on Obito.



Yea and unjustly one.Obito almost succeeded in taking over Madaras plan and he had the potential of having the most haxxed eye powers to date(till this chapter that is)if only he had the second eye. Obito also managed to almost end the world and save it by saving Naruto and keeping the other Rinnegan all in one sweep.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's kinda funny how the "reincarnation of cooperation" and destined friend of tailed beasts doesn't want to cooperate with Sasuke and can't remember Shukaku's name that was stated two chapters ago. :ignoramus


This is why I find Kishimoto writing so terrible at times. He willfully ignores what he just wrote to stoke the almost non-existent rivalry between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> This is why I find Kishimoto writing so terrible at times. He willfully ignores what he just wrote to stoke the almost non-existent rivalry between Naruto and Sasuke.



Looking way too deeply into it. Not as if he didn't cooperate with Sasuke.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

First of all obito always defied madara so madara's slave attempt was utter fail. Secondly kamui is better than limbo.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sasuke returned the favor. He stabbed Madara the same way Madara stabbed him.
> 
> They are even now.



Madara just completed the conditions for Izanami. Also I love Madara's comment about Sasuke being born first. Its like he knows the plan would go without fail. Madara needs to join Taka or die.


----------



## lathia (Apr 21, 2014)

Obito did as much as he could outside aside from the "reincarnation" plot. Doesn't make him a loser at all, it shows his potential. Or Rin's potential, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Pein (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara's dead wrong about sasuke and Obito, reason Obito could do so much was because of kamui. Sasuke would have been fucked if he got in to most of Obito's confrontations over the years because he can't just warp or phase away.

Obito is still basically super hax only reason he got beat in the first place was because Kakashi, if Obito had his other eye he could pretty much solo anyone.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2014)

So is it safe to assume that Kaguya could all this stuff that Madara, Obito, Naruto and Sasuke can do?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms what I theorized long ago. All kekkei genkai come from the Sage of Six Paths and the Juubi. All of the chakra nature releases appear in Ashura's descendants and all the eye powers appear in Indra's descendants. Perhaps the different eye powers a sharingan can have come from the Rinnegan's original power as well.



I agree with the concept of those abilities having common ancestors, but that's about it.
The Byakugan isn't something which was passed along Indra's line. Not even Hagoromo himself inherited it. And therefore he couldn't pass it along. Presumably his brother had it.

As for the elemental kekkai genkai and kekkai touta for most I think their origin isn't Asura at all but the bijuu themselves. I figure the jinchuuriki may have passed on the kekkai genkai of their bijuu to their descendants. I don't think it's a coincidence that Sunagakure which for such a long time had Shukaku has so many magnet users. Or that Goku's lava is most common in Iwagakure. Or that Saiken who belonged to Kirigakure has jutsu which are very similar to Mei's acidic yoton.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Looking way too deeply into it. Not as if he didn't cooperate with Sasuke.



You know if it was Sasuke it would already be a thing people would use to argue for FV, just like him telling Tobirama that teleporting him alone would be enough last chapter was somehow a big deal.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara just completed the conditions for Izanami. Also I love Madara's comment about Sasuke being born first. Its like he knows the plan would go without fail. Madara needs to join Taka or die.



Madara is becoming Oro like which is not a good sign at all for him.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 21, 2014)

Magnus Exorcismus said:


> Yeah about Naruto not knowing it was Shukaku, maybe it's because Shukaku manifested himself out of nowhere and Naruto didn't have a way to know who it was?
> 
> It's very awkward otherwise because he just called him Shukaku like 3 minutes ago.
> But Naruto is an idiot so you never know



I don't think he even manifested, he's just talking to him as a disembodied voice inside his head.

I imagine having 9 different voices that probably don't get along with each other is going to get old super fast.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Pein said:


> Madara's dead wrong about sasuke and Obito, reason Obito could do so much was because of kamui. Sasuke would have been fucked if he got in to most of Obito's confrontations over the years because he can't just warp or phase away.
> 
> Obito is still basically super hax only reason he got beat in the first place was because Kakashi, if Obito had his other eye he could pretty much solo anyone.



Madara was clearly talking about Sasuke's potential and his battle intellect, both of which far exceed Obito's hence the statement. 

Still amusing how he keeps taking these potshots at Obito.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2014)

I just now realized that Kishimoto made Madara use Force Lightning.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Of course you did, the Mangekyou Sharingan was only a stepping stone to you, after all...



What? 

I would never. Sharingan, Mangekyou, EMS, total up as a portion of the Rinnegan's mighty power.

Klue shows them love too.



SaiST said:


> ​



Well, that's true, but it was time to reveal the Rinnegan's actual dojutsu abilities.

After this fight, we have one more to go.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

If Obito had both of his eyes he would had never been defeated; like Shisui he had untold potential without being Indra.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If Obito had both of his eyes he would had never been defeated; like Shisui he had untold potential without being Indra.



Kishi would have created another weakness.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> I just now realized that Kishimoto made Madara use Force Lightning.



Shame on you, Palpatine is sad.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wonder what is more compliated. The Izanami's explanation chapter or the shit happened this chapter.
> 
> Perhaps a proper release will clear things out.



This chapter already makes no sense. Nothing can ever be as bad as the izanami chapter though..............

Do we have the last couple of pages or is this it?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Shame on you, Palpatine is sad.



Palpatine? What do you mean?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Pein said:


> Madara's dead wrong about sasuke and Obito, reason Obito could do so much was because of kamui. Sasuke would have been fucked if he got in to most of Obito's confrontations over the years because he can't just warp or phase away.
> 
> Obito is still basically super hax only reason he got beat in the first place was because Kakashi, if Obito had his other eye he could pretty much solo anyone.



sasuke's eyes > obito's eyes. get over it

its not just the abilities that count, but almpified perception that comes with it. anyway super susano with enton enchant > kamui anyday


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> No, because Naruto is drawing on the power of the Bijuu in order to use his new Rasengan variants.  His conversation with Shukaku is evidence of this.



I never said Naruto had a kekkei genkai, but those that do received their powers from the Bijuu who were once the Juubi. It's no accident that Shukaku was the Bijuu of the Hidden wind and his Jiton kekkei genkai showed up there. Just as several Hidden Stone ninja have shown the ability to use Youton(Son's ability).


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Madara was clearly talking about Sasuke's potential and his battle intellect, both of which far exceed Obito's hence the statement.
> 
> Still amusing how he keeps taking these potshots at Obito.



It's clear that Madara underestimates Obito though. Remember when Obito pulled out two pieces of the tailed beasts and Madara thought Obito just failed at what he was trying to do (when really he accomplished his exact goal)? Or when Obito was sealing the Juubi in himself while Madara actually _protected_ him from getting interrupted by Sasuke thinking it was all to revive him?

Ya Madara definitely thinks lowly of Obito, but I wouldn't necessarily call him correct on his assessment.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2014)

So Madara wants Sasuke's eye right now 



Klue said:


> Naruto himself said Shukaku's name, which makes it even more awkward.


That was Rikudou some chapters ago. Don't be surprised if the blue-eyed boy calling all their names is Naruto's grandkid or something like that.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> It's clear that Madara underestimates Obito though. Remember when Obito pulled out two pieces of the tailed beasts and Madara thought Obito just failed at what he was trying to do (when really he accomplished his exact goal)? Or when Obito was sealing the Juubi in himself while Madara actually _protected_ him from getting interrupted by Sasuke thinking it was all to revive him?
> 
> Ya Madara definitely thinks lowly of Obito, but I wouldn't necessarily call him correct on his assessment.



I would as it's quite clear Sasuke's potential far exceeds Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree. It's worrisome when Naruto the child of prophecy forgets Shukkaku (the very first name we got in part 1).  Also #1 Hokage candidate seems to have issues with cooperating.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So Madara wants Sasuke's eye right now
> 
> 
> That was Rikudou some chapters ago. Don't be surprised if the blue-eyed boy calling all their names is Naruto's grandkid or something like that.



You sure about that?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> We've had a title chapter called Rinbo Hengoku already.
> This chapter, we are starting to so Sasukes new eye powers, so it makes sense for the title to be called like that. Sasuke is taking a center stage by leading the way in terms of using strategy and being the more dominant force of the duo.



Let's hope that doesn't last long. Seriously. The manga is called Naruto. NARUTO. We can't have the secondary character leading the way against the most powerful force in the manga. Seriously.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So Madara wants Sasuke's eye right now
> 
> 
> That was Rikudou some chapters ago. Don't be surprised if the blue-eyed boy calling all their names is Naruto's grandkid or something like that.



He wanted at first but he couldn't get near Sasuke so he opted to go after his second eye a few pages later.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Let's hope that doesn't last long. Seriously. The manga is called Naruto. NARUTO. We can't have the secondary character leading the way against the most powerful force in the manga. Seriously.



I don't care who's "leading." All I want to see are a ton of new abilities, instead of recycled powers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi would have created another weakness.



That is a copout; as thing stand Obito with both Kamui would had been undefeated.

Seriously this is like when Itachi fans says "Kishi would find a way to make him win" when presented with characters that could beat Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> That is a copout; as thing stand Obito with both Kamui would had been undefeated.
> 
> Seriously this is like when Itachi fans says "Kishi would find a way to make him win" when presented with characters that could beat Itachi.



I understand that, but as things stand now, he doesn't have both eyes, so using Kakashi was acceptable.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 21, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So Madara wants Sasuke's eye right now
> 
> 
> That was Rikudou some chapters ago. Don't be surprised if the blue-eyed boy calling all their names is Naruto's grandkid or something like that.



He seems to go go back to his old eye. 

Page 7
That Uchiha Sasuke... He's the only one who's awakened the same Straight Tomoe as me... There may be some connection between me and Sasuke other than our blood... In that case, his left eye will surely fit well with my eye!

Page 8 

/stab

Page 10
So he's formed a hypothesis on Limbo's active time and the interval between its activations... And one on how to oppose it... I see. He has good intuition. That calm analysis and good judgement... And the same Straight Tomoe as me... If only he'd been born before Obito... No... That doesn't matter anymore. Regardless of what happened, I need to focus on the fact that these two are nothing more than kids. Shall I try to get my other eye back as soon as possible?


Too much trouble.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So Madara wants Sasuke's eye right now



sasuke's eyes are just as good as his own tho

same potential



Orochibuto said:


> That is a copout; as thing stand Obito with both Kamui would had been undefeated.



i hope u srsly dont believe what u just said


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Palpatine? What do you mean?



Don't you get it Klue? Page one, force lightning, Palpatine. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara has basically turned into a crash test dummy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Don't you get it Klue? Page one, force lightning, Palpatine does that ring any bells?



Star Wars?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Kishi, what dark hell have you wrought upon us? A Sasuke hype chapter right before a break? Prepare yourselves, the fan girls are coming.

But seriously though, can someone explain what exactly is unique if anything about sasukes doujutsu? Is he using a technique like Shinra tensei? Is the technique only useful because he's fighting another rinnegan user? IMO still confused


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Oh Kishi, what dark hell have you wrought upon us? A Sasuke hype chapter right before a break? Prepare yourselves, the fan girls are coming.
> 
> But seriously though, can someone explain what exactly is unique if anything about sasukes doujutsu? Is he using a technique like Shinra tensei? Is the technique only useful because he's fighting another rinnegan user? IMO still confused



It may be a bit confusing at first to understand from the pics, but it's better to read the trans with the pics first to carefully understand whats going on.Sasuke is using either a reality bending dojutsu power that transfers him or his target to a place of his choosing, or using Teleportation of sorts on himself and/or his target. Sasuke is able to see madaras "Limbo spectral clone" on the other realm while Naruto can sense the shadow clone.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I agree. It's worrisome when Naruto the child of prophecy forgets Shukkaku (the very first name we got in part 1).  Also #1 Hokage candidate seems to have issues with cooperating.


He never really spoke to him so this is new. 9 voices is new.They are appearing at random battle times.Either way this is the bonding stage 7 more rasengans to go. 

At least storm jutsu will be alright since its rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> He never really spoke to him so this is new. 9 voices is new.They are appearing at random battle times.Either way this is the bonding stage 7 more rasengans to go.
> 
> At least storm jutsu will be alright since its rasengan.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 21, 2014)

so there's like 5 final pages we haven't seen? or are they missing pages inbetween the current 11.

or am i way off and just missed them somewhere.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Rac said:


> so there's like 5 final pages we haven't seen? or are they missing pages inbetween the current 11.



There are 13 pages, four are missing.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

So sasuke's rinnegan ability seems to be a sight based teleportation or rather he can exchange himself with a location or object in his field of vision. Sort of a lesser version of minato flying thunder god.

Nice. It will be almost impossible to land a hit on him. Guess he won't be needing that armor some people wanted though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's kinda funny how the "reincarnation of cooperation" and destined friend of tailed beasts doesn't want to cooperate with Sasuke and can't remember Shukaku's name that was stated two chapters ago. :ignoramus



I figure nine voices in your head will mess you up. I wonder if he can even tell who is talking. That would drive someone insane.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> So sasuke's rinnegan ability seems to be a sight based teleportation or rather he can exchange himself with a location or object in his field of vision. Sort of a lesser version of minato flying thunder god.
> 
> Nice. It will be almost impossible to land a hit on him. Guess he won't be needing that armor some people wanted though.



It's actually a higher version of it;doesn't need any tags, he can put himself everywhere that he wants to, can switch himself with staff and puts the target in places of his choosing all by looking at the target. I guess he can only do it to things in his line of sight,or short distances.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just to clear up my theory about the origin of Kekkei Genkai. The first thing you have to remember is that Rikudou Sennin was the first Jinchuuriki and because of this the Juubi's chakra flowed through his body. His sons were the offspring of a Jinchuuriki, just like Naruto was. As shown by Naruto's whisker marks, Bijuu chakra does have an effect on genetics. Rikudou Sennin was also the son of Kaguya, the first known Individual to possess the Byakugan and the Rinnegan. Genetics just don't disappear because they aren't expressed in an individual. The Byakugan could have still originated from the Sage's bloodline. 

Also, as others have stated the presence of the Bijuu themselves in certain areas likely means that those specific Bijuu and their Jinchuuriki likely passed on the kekkei genkai genetically. Ashura's chakra manifestation leads me to believe that he had enough of his fathers Sage Senjutsu that he was able to do similar things as to what Naruto is doing currently. In other words, Ashura's bloodline + Jinchuuriki bloodlines = Chakra nature transformation Kekkei Genkai. The origin of doujutsu is another story however.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

sasuke's abilities were always more interesting than naruto's


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> So sasuke's rinnegan ability seems to be a sight based teleportation or rather he can exchange himself with a location or object in his field of vision. Sort of a lesser version of minato flying thunder god.
> 
> Nice. It will be almost impossible to land a hit on him. Guess he won't be needing that armor some people wanted though.



That and Susano'o is too much.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke's abilities were always more interesting than naruto's



Naruto is being slightly overshadowed this chapter by Sasuke however, Naruto has shown some new abilities this chapter with the black transforming rods and the new haxxed sage Jiton sealing rasengan.   Naruto new curse seal rasengan can seal movements and he finally has his own sealing tech.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

sucks compared to sasuke's space/time like  abilities


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2014)

To me it looks Madara is wondering what eye to take  Sasuke's is near, Obito is inside Tetrisland... Madara trying to take Sasuke's adds more drama.



Klue said:


> You sure about that?


I was talking about that part when all names were called. And Naruto said "Gaara's Shukaku", it looks he still didn't know Shukaku was really its name. But still, Rikudou called all names after that  Somehow, Kishi can make the blue-eyed child another person, maybe, because Naruto still can't remember names


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> To me it looks Madara is wondering what eye to take  Sasuke's is near, Obito is inside Tetrisland... *Madara trying to take Sasuke's adds more drama*.



not rly. cuz u know its nvr going to happen


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> He never really spoke to him so this is new. 9 voices is new.They are appearing at random battle times.Either way this is the bonding stage 7 more rasengans to go.
> 
> At least storm jutsu will be alright since its rasengan.



"7 more rasengans to go"

That sounds beautifully poetic


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> sucks compared to sasuke's space/time like  abilities



Not really. Naruto already has enough speed to dodge v2 Raikage's fastest punch recorded and with Sage Mode added he is even faster. Naruto has been known for bigger rasengan with just bigger explosions. While yeah they cause more damage and direct hit on anyone with the previous Rasengan would kill them. So the bigger explosion were redundant. With this Rasengan. It gives Naruto some utility to seal movement incase the person is immortal, have insane durability or is an edo tensei.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

same. fucking. shit.

adding a different color to it doesnt change anything


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

All we need now is obito trowing madara while he trespass to fry him with lighting


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> "7 more rasengans to go"
> 
> That sounds beautifully poetic



Matatabi
Isobu
Kokuō
Saiken
Chōmei
Gyūki

all of them remain in terms of special rasengans.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Tbh Obito's eyes clearly had the best potential of anyone's and there's a reason he was never going to get both. All Kishi could do was tease us with the increased warp speed which if you assume Obito can use kage bushin that alone is OP as fuck. I don't even want to think about how OP his Susanoo would have been given there's a good chance it would have been augmented with his Kamui somehow. However, Sasuke being Indra's reincarnation pretty much destined him to him to get a higher tier of eyes. Obito did all his shit without being anyone's reincarnation (as far as we know) and still would have pulled of Infinite Tsukuyomi if it wasn't for Naruto inexplicably entering his subconscious. 

Also have to lol at the fail that is Mads. Obito's trolled his ass repeatedly and might do it again if him and Sakura somehow manage to destroy the eye. Honestly I get Mads is supposed to be the pinnacle of the Uchiha (until Sasuke surpasses him) but got dayum Obito was more impressive in every way. Only got hit two or three times the entire time he was the Juubi JIn and wasn't defeated by being overpowered. Mads gettin' his ass kicked left and right like it's nobody's business.

Now we find out apparently Obito did he research better than Mads because he understood Indra's and Ashura's story and the respective connections to Sasuke and Naruto while Mads seems to be oblivious to it given his portrayal in the spoilers.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke's abilities were always more interesting than naruto's



Not too sure about that now.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 21, 2014)

More lame ass rasengans while sasuke gets hack space time stuff loool gg kishi


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Oh Kishi, what dark hell have you wrought upon us? A Sasuke hype chapter right before a break? Prepare yourselves, the fan girls are coming.
> 
> But seriously though, can someone explain what exactly is unique if anything about sasukes doujutsu? Is he using a technique like Shinra tensei? Is the technique only useful because he's fighting another rinnegan user? IMO still confused



Basicallly a cloak kawamiri only seen in rin'negan world.Reading the chapter trans.Sasuke is bascially kakashi.He's here to counter attack the rin'negan haxx whilst copying them.
Reading the chapter seems sasuke attack plan was fail unless naruto pulls off some bullshit.

It really would of been better had ororchimaru been the one in madara's position with all the research and stuff just seemed much more credible and somewhat scientific.Madara's is just bad fanservice written with magic not credible for naruverse.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara ends the chapter with Art of Run. Next Chapter. Madara attacks kakashi and steals his blind eye. Obito infused Gedo Mezo arm into Sasuke and gives Sakura Senju DNA and his other eye to transplant Kakashi Eye quickly since he can see Madara took Kakashi eye and is now after the other rinnegan. He tells Sakura he going to try and hold him off inside kamuiland since he wants the other Rinnegan. As soon as he leaves. Obito vs Madara will happen. This fight is gonna get delayed. Madara has shown that he wasn't ready nor is he worthy


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> same. fucking. shit.
> 
> adding a different color to it doesnt change anything



I feel the same way about Sasukes new power. We already have a number of teleporters now we have a slightly new flavor in Sasuke's.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Not too sure about that now.



why arent u too sure?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh please, stop bitching. 

Why are people complaining about Naruto's abilities? 

He's already the most "powerful" powerhouse who's not a Jyuubijin. By that I mean he has the force, chakra, speed, and overall "power" above everyone else. This includes Sasuke because, as we see, Sasuke will gain more power but Sasuke isn't about power, he's about finesse. Sasuke is far more versatile than Naruto and considering this, there's only so much Naruto can do with "power". Naruto is the power guy while Sasuke isn't and yet they're still equal. Sasuke is showing what he can do with his finesse and versatility and then he'll show us his "power" later on. Naruto, we've seen some of his power but with these extra additions to his Rasengan he's actually being fleshed out more. Most of you guys are just pissed he's using Rasengan without understanding that it is a different type. Maybe if he changed the name of the Rasengan and did it with his foot you'd be pleased, I mean that's kinda stupid don't you think? At Naruto's current stage, he's going to focus more on finesse and technicalities like Sasuke. For example, now he can seal with his Rasengan. His previous Rasengan last chapter incorporated a "burst cut". As we see, he's focusing more on the special sides to his arsenal these days. Yeah, he'll always have power but now he's getting that extra "edge" that he needs. 

Personally, I think he was already pretty versatile enough. Compared to most characters in this manga, believe it or not, Naruto is one of the most versatile, it is just that his power output is leagues above everyone else's so people, like in this very thread, have a hard time seeing it. He's already the fastest and has Kage Bunshin, Kishi's also made it known that Naruto isn't stupid anymore and yeah, as I've said repeatedly, he has power. Do you guys know how insane that is for a character? I mean think about it. Someone at that speed, that is the best KB user, with that power? People don't understand how ridiculously powerful Naruto is. I mean at his current strength he'd easily one-shot Hashirama. 

Kishi was smart making Naruto evolve this way. Can't wait to see what other things he'll gain to his arsenal.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> "7 more rasengans to go"
> 
> That sounds beautifully poetic



It might be 6.He should get flight from the bugmon


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

The 6 tail snail seems to have the acid ability like Mei wonder how he can put that in a rasengan form


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> I feel the same way about Sasukes new power. We already have a number of teleporters now we have a slightly new flavor in Sasuke's.



We have Obito and his dimension and Minato/Tobirama using Hirashin.
Sasuke's new power seems to be more close in effect to Minato/Tobirama's Hirashin while Madaras "Limbo" has some similarities to Obitos Kamui.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara's jutsu also seems to me as some type of astral proyection, another way to see it besides special shadow clone.

And I don't think Sasuke's new skill is teleportation. 



bearzerger said:


> Don't you get it Klue? Page one, force lightning, Palpatine. Does that ring any bells?



At first I thought he was using Raiton in a lesser version of the Tenpen Chii jutsu the Juubi used.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 21, 2014)

will madara get his eye back this chapter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i never saw an space-time jutsu actually stabbing people at will.

Sasuke's sword was on the ground in the other side of the scene, and in a second it was crossing Madara's chest.

Space-time jutsu my ass. This power is totally new and its far from being a space-time jutsu alone, space-time is actually one of its "impressions".


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

How is making kagebunshin in a world only seen by rin'engan users teleportation 
Obito could see everything happening

Minato ,obito,tobirama could jump more than 5 yards


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

It is crazy to think that without Obito this wouldn't have been possible. The man not only followed through with the Moon's Eye Plan but he also betrayed Madara and because of Obito, Naruto and Sasuke are fucking up Madara. Obito's been that one guy who's constantly caused some sort of development for not only Madara's plans but Naruto and Sasuke. Obito was the dude to move the boulder and when Madara pissed him off? He rolled the boulder down on him. 

Hell, if I were Madara I'd be constantly insulting Obito too. Because of Obito I'm getting shown up by 2 kids.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara ends the chapter with Art of Run. Next Chapter. Madara attacks kakashi and steals his blind eye. Obito infused Gedo Mezo arm into Sasuke and gives Sakura Senju DNA and his other eye to transplant Kakashi Eye quickly since he can see Madara took Kakashi eye and is now after the other rinnegan. He tells Sakura he going to try and hold him off inside kamuiland since he wants the other Rinnegan. As soon as he leaves. Obito vs Madara will happen. This fight is gonna get delayed. Madara has shown that he wasn't ready nor is he worthy



Yeah, I agree I think there's a solid chance the chapter ends with Mads somehow entering Kamuiland. Dudes clearly outmatched and needs another powerup even tho he just absored the god tree. Unfortunately Obito is in no position to fight--let alone a pseudo-Rikudo.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> How is making kagebunshin in a world only seen by rin'engan users teleportation


Are you confusing what Sasuke did to avoid Madara's Inton/Raiton and shove his Kusanagi no Tsurugi through Madara's chest, with Rinbo?

Not that it's actually been *called* teleportation, that's just the impression that's being given to most of us.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some aren't used to Naruto having two brain cells to rub together, so they'll pretend it didn't happen. Wait until he has another brainfart, then the usual suspects'll come out, just like now.


----------



## Legend777 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke's sword was on the ground in the other side of the scene, and in a second it was crossing Madara's chest.".



And I wonder how it actually managed to pierce him


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

We will get a chapter per Bijuu Rasengan, then we will get a chapter per every possible combination of the Bijuu rasengans


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> We have Obito and his dimension and Minato/Tobirama using Hirashin.
> Sasuke's new power seems to be more close in effect to Minato/Tobirama's Hirashin while Madaras "Limbo" has some similarities to Obitos Kamui.



Don't Forget Kakashi and Haku.

Minato's body guards as well if we want to be picky and reverse summoning.

Teleportation isn't really something new in the Manga.


----------



## King BOo (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> Yeah, I agree I think there's a solid chance the chapter ends with Mads somehow entering Kamuiland. Dudes clearly outmatched and needs another powerup even tho he just absored the god tree. Unfortunately Obito is in no position to fight--let alone a pseudo-Rikudo.



Oh please Obito should have died a while ago, no way could have have enough energy to take on Madara unless Sakura gives some of her life force


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

protected

So Madara was simply worried about Obito reading his technique.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

King BOo said:


> *Oh please Obito should have died a while ago*, no way could have have enough energy to take on Madara unless Sakura gives some of her life force



lol when was that? Minato's kunai slash? Having the bijuu and Gedo removed? All already explained; although some choose to ignore the explanations.

And yeah I said Obito's in no position to fight. Even if he was 100% he'd still be outmatched at this point from a power perspective.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i never saw an space-time jutsu actually stabbing people at will.
> 
> Sasuke's sword was on the ground in the other side of the scene, and in a second it was crossing Madara's chest.
> 
> Space-time jutsu my ass. This power is totally new and its far from being a space-time jutsu alone, space-time is actually one of its "impressions".



Actually You are missing a page Follow the second link to see the page where Madara Flies directly at Sasuke at high speed. It was Madara's own Momentum that allowed him to be stabbed.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It is crazy to think that without Obito this wouldn't have been possible. The man not only followed through with the Moon's Eye Plan but he also betrayed Madara and because of Obito, Naruto and Sasuke are fucking up Madara. Obito's been that one guy who's constantly caused some sort of development for not only Madara's plans but Naruto and Sasuke. Obito was the dude to move the boulder and when Madara pissed him off? He rolled the boulder down on him.
> 
> Hell, if I were Madara I'd be constantly insulting Obito too. Because of Obito I'm getting shown up by 2 kids.



Yea Obito is severally underrated here.In terms of potential he was probably on the lv of Sasuke, if only he had both eyes and was not mentally destroyed by what happened with Rin. Obito is basically Naruto with Uchiha powers but turned to the dark side.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> protected
> 
> So Madara was simply worried about Obito reading his technique.



Madara was simply worried about destroying his rinnegan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Legend777 said:


> And I wonder how it actually managed to pierce him


unless he can actually manipulate things to basically any position inside of a tridimensional space, which would be kinda absurd.

either way, he is bending reality. He is manipulating things that should be out of his control.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> lol when was that? Minato's kunai slash? Having the bijuu and Gedo removed? All already explained; although some choose to ignore the explanations.
> 
> And yeah I said Obito's in no position to fight. Even if he was 100% he'd still be outmatched at this point from a power perspective.



I don't know man it seems Obito kept his Juubi Jinchuuriki powers and the issue is that he is too weakened right now to use his power like it was before the Bijuus extraction.

If he regains 100% strenght he will still be a Juubi Jin which is nothing to laugh at, specially considering that unlike Madara, Obito was batshit insane and even bloodlusted at times (like when he decided to simply nuke the alliance with the super Juubi Bomb.

So far Madara is showing a meassure, Obito had no meassure he was an insane extremist. I think a pissed Obito with 100% of his Juubi Jinchuuriki power back is nothing to laugh at, fuck I think even Kaguya while she would rape Obito would get a black eye from the fight


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Madara was simply worried about destroying his rinnegan


No, he was worried about Obito reading the technique. He'd be able to see it like Sasuke was.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> protected
> 
> So Madara was simply worried about Obito reading his technique.



Yea, since Obito had the Rinnegan, so he would have seen the clone and potentially do something to risk the eye.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Madara was simply worried about destroying his rinnegan



Um get real. Limbo involves his second body launching physical attacks, whilst the black balls create huge craters upon impact.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke's abilities were always more interesting than naruto's



More like Naruto doesn't have any interesting abilities. 
He is a different version of smashy smashy.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Why would Mads be worried about destroying the Rinnegan if Obito couldn't see the limbo clone? Mads basically confirmed Obito could see the limbo clone either because of his Rinnegan (the likley option) or because of his own Kamui plane of existence (?) and could still react to it with intangibility.



Orochibuto said:


> I don't know man *it seems Obito kept his Juubi Jinchuuriki powers* and the issue is that he is too weakened right now to use his power like it was before the Bijuus extraction.
> 
> If he regains 100% strenght he will still be a Juubi Jin which is nothing to laugh at, specially considering that unlike Madara, Obito was batshit insane and even bloodlusted at times (like when he decided to simply nuke the alliance with the super Juubi Bomb.
> 
> So far Madara is showing a meassure, Obito had no meassure he was an insane extremist. I think a pissed Obito with 100% of his Juubi Jinchuuriki power back is nothing to laugh at, fuck I think even Kaguya while she would rape Obito would get a black eye from the fight


Tbh I have no idea if that's the case and honestly thought Obito didn't have the Juubi Jin powers anymore. Even if he did Mads is still on another level as a Juubi Jin and that was before taking in the god tree.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, he was worried about Obito reading the technique. He'd be able to see it like Sasuke was.



except it suggests otherwise

furthermore obito and nagato do not have the perception madara does with his own eyes.

"the rinnegan returns to it's original owner!!"


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> How is making kagebunshin in a world only seen by rin'engan users teleportation
> Obito could see everything happening
> 
> Minato ,obito,tobirama could jump more than 5 yards



Sasuke isn't the one using Limbo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea Obito is severally underrated here.In terms of potential he was probably on the lv of Sasuke, if only he had both eyes and was not mentally destroyed by what happened with Rin. Obito is basically Naruto with Uchiha powers but turned to the dark side.



Yeah, Obito is not only underrated but his potential was insane. Had he been able to use both his MS eyes together, I mean they wouldn't stand a chance. They barely got the mask off Obito, he had had both eyes? Gai would be forced to open up all 8 Gates and even then, if Obito Kamui'd out of the way then Gai would have died. Obito was not only Madara's savior but he's been the biggest problem to Madara. It'll continue until this fight is over with. 

To the fight, as I've said, it makes perfect sense why Kishi allowed Madara to become the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. Naruto and Sasuke are so ridiculously powerful that an opponent had to be up to that level in order to take them on. The same for Gai and his 8 Gates otherwise Gai would have killed Madara. Someone had to do it. Couldn't be Obito considering Kishi didn't want his defeat to be through power. 

As for Madara's other eye, it is reminding me of a lot of Pain and capturing Kyuubi. Maybe he won't get it because really if he does get it then that would mean he'd have to retreat from Naruto and Sasuke, which I don't see happening. Maybe they beat him down, Madara retreats and gets his other eye and then when he comes back they enter their Mechs. Too much eye talk really. 

I just think it is funny that if Madara does get his eye, he'll have 5 different power increases and will still be beaten by Naruto and Sasuke who will only have 1. That's a bit extreme.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> Tbh Obito's eyes clearly had the best potential of anyone's and there's a reason he was never going to get both. All Kishi could do was tease us with the increased warp speed which if you assume Obito can use kage bushin that alone is OP as fuck. I don't even want to think about how OP his Susanoo would have been given there's a good chance it would have been augmented with his Kamui somehow. However, Sasuke being Indra's reincarnation pretty much destined him to him to get a higher tier of eyes. Obito did all his shit without being anyone's reincarnation (as far as we know) and still would have pulled of Infinite Tsukuyomi if it wasn't for Naruto inexplicably entering his subconscious.



Susanoo is a rare thing even with MS. Not every MS gets a susanoo and that's a fact mentioned in the manga. Obito was trained for years under the master of the sharingan "Madara". His potential is just as much as he got. The thing that he had potential in  , more than other in the manga , was " His obsession " with his childhood crush.



The Format said:


> Honestly I get Mads is supposed to be the pinnacle of the Uchiha (until Sasuke surpasses him) but got dayum Obito was more impressive in every way. Only got hit two or three times the entire time he was the Juubi JIn and wasn't defeated by being overpowered. Mads gettin' his ass kicked left and right like it's nobody's business.
> .



That's because Madara faced people 10 times more powerful than those Obito did. When Madara first got to battle filed and fought the same people Obito did he crushed them while he was blind. 

Sorry , I am not anti-Obito nor am I Madara a fan but that's what the manga showed us. Kishi ruined Obito as a villian the moment he made him broken over the death of his childhood crush. It was just disturbing seeing him going Rin Rin all the time.


----------



## King BOo (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> lol when was that? Minato's kunai slash? Having the bijuu and Gedo removed? All already explained; although some choose to ignore the explanations.
> 
> And yeah I said Obito's in no position to fight. Even if he was 100% he'd still be outmatched at this point from a power perspective.



Whatever, all I can see him doing is trying to trap Madara in the kamui dimension, and probably have sakura remove his rinnegan prior, but then again I don't think Black Zetsu's is gonna sit still much longer for that to happen


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except it suggests otherwise
> 
> furthermore obito and nagato do not have the perception madara does with his own eyes.
> 
> "the rinnegan returns to it's original owner!!"



This is probably true. Among the three, only he managed to awaken the EMS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Actually You are missing a page Follow the second link to see the page where Madara Flies directly at Sasuke at high speed. It was Madara's own Momentum that allowed him to be stabbed.


yeah but see

his sword was sticked to the ground, with its cutting edge down.

if he changed the position of the sword, it means two things:

- it stayed up mid air;
- it turned up;

an instant teleported sword at the position that it was shouldnt be stab Madara like it did. Madara was coming from above.

even if he teleported it already inside of Madara's chest, the position is still now justified.

and as Kishi showed it as an instant thing, we shouldnt be guessing that the sword fell down in order to turn up somehow and stab Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Guess it'll be a few more chapters before we find out the name of Sasuke's ocular power.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> This is probably true. Among the three, only he managed to awaken the EMS.



yup. "same tomoe as me"

Only sasuke could do what madara can with madara's rinnegan because they have the same potenial/tomoe.  the rest are knock offs


----------



## Snowless (Apr 21, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out early this week?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except it suggests otherwise
> 
> furthermore obito and nagato do not have the perception madara does with his own eyes.
> 
> "the rinnegan returns to it's original owner!!"



I disagree.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Hasan said:


> I disagree.



doesn't matter if you disagree, it doesnt change the fact nagato cannot see clones and madara can.

what part of "i could use ringa it'd be faster" dont u understand? then he reminds himself that obito has the rinnegan and should avoid it. he'd destroy that shit


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Are you confusing what Sasuke did to avoid Madara's Inton/Raiton and shove his Kusanagi no Tsurugi through Madara's chest, with Rinbo?
> 
> Not that it's actually been *called* teleportation, that's just the impression that's being given to most of us.



There all shit.We know what limbo it is kawamiri cloaked in a space only seen by rin'negan users.You say its not teleportation but thats what you are typing.So yeah its not teleportation.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> doesn't matter if you disagree, it doesnt change the fact nagato cannot see clones and madara can.



Uh, Nagato displayed the same ability with which Sasuke was able to see Madara's Limbo clone. 



> what part of "i could use ringa it'd be faster" dont u understand? then he reminds himself that obito has the rinnegan and should avoid it. he'd destroy that shit



That's when we were operating under the assumption that Limbo was a destructive technique. Now we know that it's just Madara's clone in a different plane.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Hasan said:


> I disagree.



That barrier isn't in another dimension.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Susanoo is a rare thing even with MS. Not every MS gets a susanoo and that's a fact mentioned in the manga. Obito was trained for years under the master of the sharingan "Madara". His potential is just as much as he got. The thing that he had potential in  , more than other in the manga , was " His obsession " with his childhood crush.


Yes it's rare (as stated by Obito) and I don't really want to get into a long drawn-out discussion since as we can see evidenced by the tread about Shisui's hypothetical Susanoo the actual requisites needed to obtain Susanoo aren't fully understood ATM. I do think we can agree thought that if Obito had MS he would have received a third MS technique (if we assume each of his eyes holds separate abilities) and it would have been incredibly powerful indeed and potentially more hax than a Kamui augmented Susanoo.




shikamaru naraS said:


> That's because Madara faced people 10 times more powerful than those Obito did. When Madara first got to battle filed and fought the same people Obito did he crushed them while he was blind.



Except that Mads wouldn't have been in that position if it weren't for the Alliance stopping Juubito (re: Naruto entering Obito's subconscious) and Mads taking advantage. And if you want to go the "well, he was going to take Hashirama's SM and defeat him anyway" route, how laughable is it that he needed Hashirama on the battle field (something completely unaccounted for in his "planning") to be in that position? 

And lastly, it's a bit dishonest to say Mads dismantled the same ppl Obito fought. Blind Mads didn't fight a Naruto-Sasuke kyuubi enhanced Susanoo combination with friendship teamwork lol, among other things.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, Obito is not only underrated but his potential was insane. Had he been able to use both his MS eyes together, I mean they wouldn't stand a chance. They barely got the mask off Obito, he had had both eyes? Gai would be forced to open up all 8 Gates and even then, if Obito Kamui'd out of the way then Gai would have died. Obito was not only Madara's savior but he's been the biggest problem to Madara. It'll continue until this fight is over with.
> 
> To the fight, as I've said, it makes perfect sense why Kishi allowed Madara to become the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. Naruto and Sasuke are so ridiculously powerful that an opponent had to be up to that level in order to take them on. The same for Gai and his 8 Gates otherwise Gai would have killed Madara. Someone had to do it. Couldn't be Obito considering Kishi didn't want his defeat to be through power.
> 
> ...



Madara will probably get 1-2 new eye techs at best with the returning eye.
Those 2 will be extremely haxxed Like Limbo is but will probably have different effects.
I suspect we'll finally see from Madara what was the power that killed all those jounins with Nagato.


Snowless said:


> Is the chapter coming out early this week?



Hopefully tomorrow if we are lucky.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> There all shit.We know what limbo it is kawamiri cloaked in a space only seen by rin'negan users.You say its not teleportation but thats what you are typing.So yeah its not teleportation.



Sasuke's ability isn't Limbo. His left eye contains a different power.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Uh, Nagato displayed the same ability with which Sasuke was able to see Madara's Limbo clone.



how can i explain this to you? they have the same ability to see chakra, but because of their potential differences they see at different levels. sasuke could see madara because of they have the same _tomoe_. Obito cannot see shit because he doesnt have that potential within him, he does have madara's eye but not the " chakra" to make it work on the same level

there is a reason why zetsu told obito he doesnt deserve to carry madara's eye lol, because there is a difference between them

Klue also made a very good point.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke isn't the one using Limbo.



Actually he's using it thats why we get the black and white rin'negan panels.Thats how  he stab smadara.He can see the limbo world due to rin'negan and is just counterattacking madara.Its their in the trans.

Also looks like they fucked up their attack bassed of sasukes plan.which is where the spoiler stops.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Actually he's using it thats why we get the black and white rin'negan panels.Thats how  he stab smadara.He can see the limbo world due to rin'negan and is just counterattacking madara.Its their in the trans.
> 
> Also looks like they fucked up their attack bassed of sasukes plan.which is where the spoiler stops.



He's counter attacking Madara with a different ability altogether.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except it suggests otherwise
> 
> furthermore obito and nagato do not have the perception madara does with his own eyes.
> 
> "the rinnegan returns to it's original owner!!"



 Rinnegan's perception would have revealed Limbo, original owner's eyes or not. Obito would have spotted it if Madara used it. Rinnegan vision is what Sasuke is using.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

t-bag, could you explain why Mads was worried about destroying/damaging the Rinnegan if Obito couldn't see the limbo clone when he should have been able to take the eye very easily with one swift, precise movement (think Danzo and Shisui in the recent anime filler)? Doesn't seem like there's a good explanation for that but I'm all ears (well, in this case all eyes).


----------



## Harbour (Apr 21, 2014)

Im calling it - Kishimoto shown us dropping Hiraishin kunai with some intentions to use it in the future. Like for sudden finishing blow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Im calling it - Kishimoto shown us dropping Hiraishin kunai with some intentions to use it in the future. Like for sudden finishing blow.



At first I thought it was the same kunai Kakashi threw and then landed here but it can't be that one since the fight moved from where they were to the location where the Shinju was, during Gai's final attack to Madara with the 8th Gate. So I think its another kunai.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Im calling it - Kishimoto shown us dropping Hiraishin kunai with some intentions to use it in the future. Like for sudden finishing blow.



I agree. Minato will TP on Madara @ the most unexpected moment and bite his eye off.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> That barrier isn't in another dimension.



The field of vision is the same, so I assume it's the same ability. 



T-Bag said:


> how can i explain this to you? they have the same ability to see chakra, but because of their potential differences they see at different levels. sasuke could see madara because of they have the same _tomoe_. Obito cannot see shit because he doesnt have that potential within him, he does have madara's eye but not the " chakra" to make it work on the same level
> 
> there is a reason why zetsu told obito he doesnt deserve to carry madara's eye lol, because there is a difference between them
> 
> Klue also made a very good point.



Madara said that using Limbo wasn't feasible because Obito had his Rinnegan. Maybe Obito can't see, but Madara assumes as such. Again, why would his clone destroy the Rinnegan?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Im calling it - Kishimoto shown us dropping Hiraishin kunai with some intentions to use it in the future. Like for sudden finishing blow.



I doubt it. FTG kunai was to used to summon Sasuke to Naruto's side. The Kunai before that Minato dropped served no purpose and was just a fail. I think Naruto is just going to end up getting FTG with Demonic Ice Mirrors


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Actually he's using it thats why we get the black and white rin'negan panels.Thats how  he stab smadara.He can see the limbo world due to rin'negan and is just counterattacking madara.Its their in the trans.
> 
> Also looks like they fucked up their attack bassed of sasukes plan.which is where the spoiler stops.



He is not using Limbo himself .Sasuke can see Madaras Limbo clone, but he himself is using  a space time/reality bending of sorts tech 3 times this chapter(in 13 pages that are available).
1 .Moving himself out of Madaras lightning attack
2.Switching places with the sword somehow
3.Bringing Madara to Naruto and Sasuke's place,which is why Sasuke has asked Naruto to direct his attack towards him instead, which baffled Naruto since he doesn't get what going on yet. however, Madara figured out that it's Sasuke new eye power by the second time that Sasuke had used it against him.
Madaras "limbo" can be seen by Sasuke and Madara himself, however Sasuke attack cannot be seen by Madara as was seen in the second page and Madaras reaction towards it. I know it's hard to understand since the pics are confusing but if you'll closely read the trans with the pics we'll get the hang of the events that occurred.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Mianto's going to return and use that jutsu with the unnecessarily long name. Must be good if it's going to do anything worthwhile to these players.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan's perception would have revealed Limbo, original owner's eyes or not. Obito would have spotted it if Madara used it. Rinnegan vision is what Sasuke is using.



as klue pointed out. that chakra ball is within this world and hence can be spotted by any visual based techniques.

Limbo is not within dimension and hence cannot be spotted, only people like madara and sasuke can due to have the same type of eye.

You're also not taking context into consideration. the mechanics of ringa weren't even explained at the time  so madara worrying about obito is bullshit. Kishi's manga doesnt work that way. If that was the case his wording would have been a little different such as "obito would figure out how it works" or something along those lines, but no instead he says using the ringa would be faster but better not too because obito has his eye. Madara had just taken out 7 bijuu with with ringa, even the chapter was called "ringa" ffs, it was clearly supposed to be a super powerful jutsu, that CLEARLY tells you it's not a jutsu to use so carelessly


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> Yes it's rare (as stated by Obito) and I don't really want to get into a long drawn-out discussion since as we can see evidenced by the tread about Shisui's hypothetical Susanoo the actual requisites needed to obtain Susanoo aren't fully understood ATM. I do think we can agree thought that if Obito had MS he would have received a third MS technique (if we assume each of his eyes holds separate abilities) and it would have been incredibly powerful indeed and potentially more hax than a Kamui augmented Susanoo.



Dude , you can't argue what Kishi makes his characters to be. Obito < Madara and it's a fact. You can't argue "if he had his other eye he would have gotten a third jutsu more powerful than susanoo"  because for all you know he might have gotten a much lesser one. Obito got a rinnegan and became the Juubi jinchuriki. We had seen what he can do to the end. Obito cannot be compared to Madara who was the first to get the sharingan that far nor to Sasuke who got all the way with his sharingan without any real masters in the dojutsu training him.



The Format said:


> Except that Mads wouldn't have been in that position if it weren't for the Alliance stopping Juubito (re: Naruto entering Obito's subconscious) and Mads taking advantage. And if you want to go the "well, he was going to take Hashirama's SM and defeat him anyway" route, how laughable is it that he needed Hashirama on the battle field (something completely unaccounted for in his "planning") to be in that position?



Obito changed his plans a many times too because of Naruto and Sasuke. He planed things for Nagato but Naruto ruined it. He planed to sync Sasuke to gedomazo to use him but Sasuke ruined that too because Obito couldn't control him.No plan is immune to being spoiled by someone .


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> If that was the case his wording would have been a little different such as "obito would figure out how it works" or something along those lines, but no instead he says using the ringa would finish it but better not too because obito has his eye.



I agree. :ignoramus


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah but see
> 
> his sword was sticked to the ground, with its cutting edge down.
> 
> ...



I really wouldn't put much faith in the swords position indicating anything special. Teleporters always appear in different poses than when they teleported. Sasuke doing the same thing with his sword isn't something notable by itself IMO.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems like Sasuke's left eye is Madara's goal now. I don't think Madara will get his original Rinnegan back, since Obito is there and Sakura could destroy it. 

But Madara will fail and maybe use Kaguya's third eye instead.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is now Konoha's Black Flash ^_^ Soooo corny but still proud


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> I really wouldn't put much faith in the swords position indicating anything special. Teleporters always appear in different poses than when they teleported. Sasuke doing the same thing with his sword isn't something notable by itself IMO.


its notable because the sword was not in motion, and its not an animated object

something is supposed to change its position, and its just convenient that it got to stabbing position right?

it should mean that Sasuke can change the position of the object, not only make it travel through ST.




btw people, to explain my POV:


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I agree. Minato will TP on Madara @ the most unexpected moment and bite his eye off.



It's funny when you think about the few things Barbie Flash could do at his current state, you know, with the mouth


----------



## The Undying (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke is now Konoha's Black Flash ^_^ Soooo corny but still proud




"Black Flash"? He'd be jackin' Ei's style.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's Ultimate Izanagi?

I knew he would.:ignoramus


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara is not getting Sasuke's eyes, that would be like Madara nullifying Naruto's power up from RS, which is exactly what would happen if he gets Sasuke's Rinnegan.

Madara should get Kaguya's eyes as he ascends into ther tier.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> how can i explain this to you? they have the same ability, but because of their potential differences they see at different levels. sasuke could see madara because of the they have the same tomoe. Obito cannot see shit because he doesnt have that potential within him, he does have madara's eye but not the " chakra" to make it work on the same level
> 
> there is a reason why zetsu told obito he doesnt deserve to carry madara's eye lol, because there is a difference between them



First of all sasuke potential is phoeey fake shit.This dudes been getting power up after power.Last one itachi's eyes. He got a magic power by a guy that can alter anything.Magical gifts are not potential.lets keep it real sasuke would'nt be here without any magical crap.

Sasuke's potential would have him stuck at ems level complete fodder without rikudou.Gifts from gods are not potential.If I get mayweathers gloves that make an elite boxer all of sudden how is that my amazing potentia?l.Get a grip.

Madara and obito have the same eye from the same source they are madara's eye in teh end.With the same power ups obito should be able to do the same really.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is not getting Sasuke's eyes, that would be like Madara nullifying Naruto's power up from RS, which is exactly what would happen if he gets Sasuke's Rinnegan.
> 
> Madara should get Kaguya's eyes as he ascends into ther tier.





kaguya's eye is the rinnegan.... only enhanced with juubi's power

"yes by becoming Juubi's jinchuriki, these eyes will maximize to its full potential" - Obito during the summit


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

I think Madara will get his other Rinnegan back and this is what will allow him to fully manifest Kaguya's powers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> kaguya's eye is the rinnegan.... only enhanced with juubi's power



Except it is clearly not the same Rinnegan Hagoromo and Madara had. Kaguya's eye had Rinnegan and 9 tomoes, Madara and Hagoromo's doesn't, Kaguya's eye is exactly the same as Juubi. Kaguya's Rinnegan is clearly superior.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is not getting Sasuke's eyes, that would be like Madara nullifying Naruto's power up from RS, which is exactly what would happen if he gets Sasuke's Rinnegan.
> 
> Madara should get Kaguya's eyes as he ascends into ther tier.


i think Kishi made Madara bring this up and give up right after to clean this idea up


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its notable because the sword was not in motion, and its not an animated object
> 
> something is supposed to change its position, and its just convenient that it got to stabbing position right?
> 
> ...



Well im speaking from the "Its True kamui"POV What happened with the Sword going into Madara is simply this.



Instead of warping himself into Madara for an attack he warped his sword. We know that when things exit out of kamui they come out at different intervals of speed. Showing that you can accelerate objects outside of the warp hole. So most likely Sasuke swapped placed with his sword(Mimicking Minato and Tobirama FTG swap) While Sasuke Went to where the sword was when the sword switch places with him. He most likely accelerated the sword at madara  at a distance where he could not react.

Its a testement to Sasuke skills and control over these powers. We Saw Sasuke Enton flame for his susano-o at the MS level but when he used it at EMS it became an orb showing a transition in power. We are seeing Kamui thats empowered through both EMS empowered by the Rinnegan. So it goes without saying that his spacetime ability should be on another level.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Madara and obito have the same eye from the same source they are madara's eye in teh end.



Could nagato see clones with rinnegan (madara's eyes "same source")

Okay you're done.



Orochibuto said:


> Except it is clearly not the same Rinnegan Hagoromo and Madara had. Kaguya's eye had Rinnegan and 9 tomoes, Madara and Hagoromo's doesn't, Kaguya's eye is exactly the same as Juubi. Kaguya's Rinnegan is clearly superior.



see no further than sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Except it is clearly not the same Rinnegan Hagoromo and Madara had. Kaguya's eye had Rinnegan and 9 tomoes, Madara and Hagoromo's doesn't, Kaguya's eye is exactly the same as Juubi. Kaguya's Rinnegan is clearly superior.



How does he give Sasuke a power he himself doesn't possess?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Dude , you can't argue what Kishi makes his characters to be. Obito < Madara and it's a fact. You can't argue "if he had his other eye he would have gotten a third jutsu more powerful than susanoo"  because for all you know he might have gotten a much lesser one. Obito got a rinnegan and because the Juubi jinchuriki. We had seen what he can do to the end. Obito cannot be compared to Madara was the first to get the sharingan that far nor to Sasuke who got all the way with his sharingan without any real masters in the dojutsu training him.


I think we're taking about different things here. Not once did I state or imply Obito > Mads in power or who would be stronger in the end (in fact I knew Mads was going to be stronger in the end), so I don't know where you drew that from. Secondly, I'm referring to the hypothetical of Obito's potential had he had both his eyes and what his third tech. would have entailed; not bitching about how Obito might have been able to solo the NV if he had both eyes or anything like that. Read the discussion prior to my initial post. 




shikamaru naraS said:


> Obito changes his plans a millions times too because of Naruto and Sasuke. He planed things for Nagato but Naruto ruined it. He planed to sync Sasuke to gedomazo and using but him but Sasuke ruined that too because Obito couldn't control him.No plan is immune to being spoiled by someone .


Um, IIRC Naruto forced Obito to change his plan once by forcing him to summon the Gedo early. Nagato dying was inconsequential in the grand scheme of things and very possibly was a farce Obito put on to pull the wool over BZ's eyes. We don't know what happened with Obito's plans concerning Sasuke and frankly Obito seemed not to gaf anymore once Kabuto came into the picture.

Other than that once Obito become the Juubi Jin he pretty dominated the narrative of the battle and practically begged Naruto to step up to him and prove his ideals wrong. For real, how many times did Juubito shit on them guys during the fight and keeping letting them get up? Do I need to post panels of Naruto bawling his eyes out and Juubito shit taking cause he knew he had it in the bag? If anything Obito was his own worst enemy as far as putting the finishing touches on IT was concerned.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Could nagato see clones with rinnegan (madara's eyes "same source")
> 
> Okay you're done.
> 
> ...



I wrote a refutal, sorry I thought you were Klue.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> First of all sasuke potential is phoeey fake shit.This dudes been getting power ups With little training. He got a magic power by a guy that can alter anything.Magical gifts are not potential.lets keep it real sasuke would'nt be here without any magical crap.
> 
> Sasuke's potential would have him stuck at ems level complete fodder without rikudou.Gifts from gods are not poetenial.If I get mayweathers gloves that make be box elite all of sudden how is that my amazing potential.Get a grip.
> 
> Madara and obito have the same eye from the same source they are madara's eye.With the same power ups obito should be able to do the same really.



If take it your way then Madara's potential is also his EMS  , Obito didn't even get there. Both took things from others to get where they are. Naruto also is the same. His real potential is his SM because Kyuubi was given to him.

I think you don't get what potential is , I can take two kids and give them the exact same set of weapons and tell them to do what every they want. When I come back after six months I can where their potential lay. One might have mastered using them by now and the other might not even reached half that. That is potential.

Even if others were given the same god powers not all of them can use it in the same potential. When people in the manga speak about potential they know that this ninja can take these tools/powers to greater things than others.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

> *@ Jeanne*



*Obito's Using Kamui to shoot things out @ high speeds*




As you can see that the speed at which the Kunai exited from Kamui S/T barrier move at high speed enough to get in lodged inside of kakashi stone wall


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 21, 2014)

So far it seems like he is maintaining this one eyed rin'negan bullshit. Ugh.
I hope madara snatches it out of his head. What was wrong with regular rin'negan? The one that madara has? I mean come on...

I really don't like this power up. By all rights, he should have been able to manifest the the normal rin'negan by himself after almost dying and obtaining an ems and senju cells. This is the only power up sasuke has ever gotten that I genuinely hate like crazy. 

One eye kishi? seriously, how original and radical, and STUPID. What about his other eye? If the sharinnegan is so superior, wouldn't his regular one be like an eye-patch to a telescope?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> How does he give Sasuke a power he himself doesn't possess?



Simply because again, Sasuke and Naruto are not carbon copies of Ashura and Indra. This line of thinking comes from the misconception that RS's power only put Naruto and Sasuke in the levels of original Ashura and Indra when they have clearly surpassed them.

RS's power did not overwrote Naruto and Sasuke powers but got ADDED ON TOP of their power. Naruto already had ridiculously strong Yang powers and the 9 Bijuus, Sasuke already had ridiculously strong Yin power.

RS add his power giving Naruto and Sasuke his own Yang and Yin power. As such I think Sasuke's Yin was supercharged to the point his eyes became stronger than RS's eyes when RS power up was added on top of his own power.

It is clear Hagoromo did gave Sasuke a power he did not posses since Hagoromo as far as we know did not had Kaguya's eye and neither does current Madara.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> as klue pointed out. that chakra ball is within this world and hence can be spotted by any visual based techniques.
> 
> Limbo is not within dimension and hence cannot be spotted, only people like madara and sasuke can due to have the same type of eye.
> 
> *You're also not taking context into consideration. the mechanics of ringa weren't even explained at the time  so madara worrying about obito is bullshit. Kishi's manga doesnt work that way. If that was the case his wording would have been a little different such as "obito would figure out how it works" or something along those lines, but no instead he says using the ringa would be faster but better not too because obito has his eye. Madara had just taken out 7 bijuu with with ringa, even the chapter was called "ringa" ffs, it was clearly supposed to be a super powerful jutsu, that CLEARLY tells you it's not a jutsu to use so carelessly*



And yet here is Mads using it carelessly in the upcoming chapter 

Still doesn't explain why if Obito couldn't see the limbo clone he didn't use it and take the eye swiftly. Actually, Mads words (paraphrasing, "Obito has the other Rinnegan so it's better to avoid it) seem to make it quite clear he was worried about Obito noticing/being able to perceive the clone. 

Either Obito could see the clone and react in time or Mads is a bigger idiot than we all thought.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So far it seems like he is maintaining this one eyed rin'negan bullshit. Ugh.
> I hope madara snatches it out of his head. What was wrong with regular rin'negan? The one that madara has? I mean come on...
> 
> I really don't like this power up. By all rights, he should have been able to manifest the the normal rin'negan by himself after almost dying and obtaining an ems and senju cells. This is the only power up sasuke has ever gotten that I genuinely hate like crazy.
> ...



The Juubi's eye has only been one eyed, Kaguya only had the eyes in a single extra socket. It wouldn't make sense if Sasuke had the Juubi's Rinnegan in both eyes. It is crazy enough his eyes got strong enough to surpass Hagoromo's own.

You should be happy that Sasuke got a Rinnegan that is STRONGER than Madara's.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> stronger than RS's eyes when RS power up was added on top of his own power.
> 
> It is clear Hagoromo did gave Sasuke a power he did not posses since Hagoromo as far as we know did not had Kaguya's eye and neither does current Madara.









The Format said:


> And yet here is Mads using it carelessly in the upcoming chapter
> 
> Still doesn't explain why if Obito couldn't see the limbo clone he didn't use it and take the eye swiftly. Actually, Mads words (paraphrasing, "Obito has the other Rinnegan so it's better to avoid it) seem to make it quite clear he was worried about Obito noticing/being able to perceive the clone.
> 
> Either Obito could see the clone and react in time or Mads is a bigger idiot than we all thought.



im not even going to bother with u


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


>



Yes an image in the background painted IN A MURAL is clear that RS had the eye, show me a panel of RS actually having it


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Actually he's using it thats why we get the black and white rin'negan panels.Thats how  he stab smadara.He can see the limbo world due to rin'negan and is just counterattacking madara.Its their in the trans.
> 
> Also looks like they fucked up their attack bassed of sasukes plan.which is where the spoiler stops.



Seriously, stop talking. You've no idea what you're even talking about.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes an image in the background painted IN A MURAL is clear that RS had the eye, show me a panel of RS actually having it



he does have it, its called the rinnegan o_o


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> he does have it, its called the rinnegan o_o



Okay then show me RS having the 9 tomoe Rinnegan.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> im not even going to bother with u



B/c you can't. You can't explain why Mads didn't take the Rinnegan with the limbo clone if Obito couldn't perceive it and react. Point blank.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

There's also something to note guys. In the VIZ translation of chapter 673 Madara states Sasuke awakened the ONE-EYED rinnegan, so I'm guessing it's something that only exists in one eye as some of us thought.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay then show me RS having the 9 tomoe Rinnegan.



its the same shit dude, if sasuke's eyes were on a higher level, madara wouldnt indicate the fact he has the same tomoe as him. 



The Format said:


> B/c you can't. You can't explain why Mads didn't take the Rinnegan with the limbo clone if Obito couldn't perceive it and react. Point blank.



okay



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There's also something to note guys. In the VIZ translation of chapter 673 Madara states Sasuke awakened the ONE-EYED rinnegan, so I'm guessing it's something that only exists in one eye as some of us thought.


wow holy shiiit lol. i was just gonna say this. think about it, kaguya who also has 1 rinnegan, has the 9 tomoe


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> He's counter attacking Madara with a different ability altogether.





vered said:


> He is not using Limbo himself .Sasuke can see Madaras Limbo clone, but he himself is using  a space time/reality bending of sorts tech 3 times this chapter(in 13 pages that are available).
> 1 .Moving himself out of Madaras lightning attack
> 2.Switching places with the sword somehow
> 3.Bringing Madara to Naruto and Sasuke's place,which is why Sasuke has asked Naruto to direct his attack towards him instead, which baffled Naruto since he doesn't get what going on yet. however, Madara figured out that it's Sasuke new eye power by the second time that Sasuke had used it against him.
> Madaras "limbo" can be seen by Sasuke and Madara himself, however Sasuke attack cannot be seen by Madara as was seen in the second page and Madaras reaction towards it. I know it's hard to understand since the pics are confusing but if you'll closely read the trans with the pics we'll get the hang of the events that occurred.



Madara called sasuke out using limbo on first 3 damn pages after his storm attack failed.Why are your posting fanfics.Are you having trouble matching text to the pictures.Its there in text.

*Page 1
Madara: Senpou: Inton Raiha!

Page 2
Chapter 674: Sasuke's Rinnegan...!!
Madara: Sasuke just...!!
Sasuke: This left eye... I get it.
Madara: He... did more than simply move...!!

Page 3
Madara: Limbo
Sasuke: What is that!?
Naruto: Again!!*

The whole chapter was about sasuke seeing madara in limbo world and naruto sensing him.How can sasuke attack him in limbo if he's not using it?? Which madara clearly stated sasuke used within 3 pages.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> its the same shit dude, if sasuke's eyes were on a higher level, madara wouldnt indicate the fact he has the same tomoe as him.
> 
> 
> 
> okay



No its not the same, because it is clearly not the same, if it was the same then the eyes would be the same which they arent.

I can't believe you seriously think a Rinnegan without tomoes is equal to a Rinnegan that is basically a combination of Sharingan and Rinnegan, as well as the one possesed by THE FUCKING JUUBI AND KAGUYA oh and the one that can cast Infinite Tsukuyomi. You are in denial.

Also as the user above said Madara called it "The ONE EYED RINNEGAN" ergo, it is clearly different.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

right. so when sasuke awakens his other eye, they'll be a normal looking rinnegan, because the power balances itself. now it makes sense. explains how madara recognized it so easily, he recognizes it from experience

 sasuke's rinnegan isn't stabilized


----------



## Xcoyote (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay then show me RS having the 9 tomoe Rinnegan.



Naruto has proclaimed Sasuke's power ''the other half of Hagoromo's power''


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Limbo sucks! I thought it would be something cooler.

Glad to see Madara using jutsus again lol


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> right. so when sasuke awakens his other eye, they'll be a normal looking rinnegan, because the power seperates into both. now it makes sense. explains how madara recognized it so easily, he recognizes it from experience



Madara had the plan of casting Infinite Tsukuyomi with Kaguya's-Juubi eye, he wants Kaguya's power so he clearly knows it. It doesn't mean Madara has the one eyed Rinnegan which is > Rinnegan as is the one that Juubi and Kaguya had.

You can't make the argument that Madara had it and then separated into the normal Rinnegan because we saw the panel of Madara awakening Rinnegan and he awakened the normal looking one, the same stuff with Hagoromo he was born with the normal Rinnegan.

Saying Sasuke will awaken Rinnegan into the other eye and his Sharrinnegan will become a normal Rinnegan is a baseless speculation, we have zero instances in the manga where the one-eyed Rinnegan devolved into the normal.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just something minor I better throw into the flames...

In two of the panels in the shadow world thing which Sasuke is using, the rinnegans tomoes don't appear. 

I don't have a clue what it means though.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

the flashback panel could be a panel of his eyes finally stabilizing lol

let me ask you something, if sasuke's eye was superior to madara's. dont u think madara would have made a remark about it? or be a little more interested in his eye?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

Xcoyote said:


> Naruto has proclaimed Sasuke's power ''the other half of Hagoromo's power''



Yes they both recieved Hagoromo's power, and? Hagoromo's power doesn't overwrite their abilities it ADD on them.

Naruto's new mode isn't just the result of Hagoromo's power, is the result of Hagormo's powers plus the Bijuus.

In the same way Sasuke's new eye is the result of Hagoromo's power plus what he already had.

You make it seem like if Hagormo had given these powers to anyone else they would get Naruto's new mode and Sasuke's one eyed Rinnegan.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

This is "Sasuke's not getting the Rinnegan" all over again. The Rinnegans are clearly different and judging by their abilities so far Sasuke's is better.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder why Naruto is keeping the Hiraishin Kunai.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So far it seems like he is maintaining this one eyed rin'negan bullshit. Ugh.
> I hope madara snatches it out of his head. What was wrong with regular rin'negan? The one that madara has? I mean come on...
> 
> I really don't like this power up. By all rights, he should have been able to manifest the the normal rin'negan by himself after almost dying and obtaining an ems and senju cells. This is the only power up sasuke has ever gotten that I genuinely hate like crazy.
> ...



He has one eye because he got the juubi and kaguyas Rinnegan. And there is only one eye for both. KishI could have given him an eye in the forehead but check or not to


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> This is "Sasuke's not getting the Rinnegan" all over again. The Rinnegans are clearly different and judging by their abilities so far Sasuke's is better.



Not to mention they got outright different names, as Viz translation said, it is called the One Eyed Rinnegan.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

so superior madara doesnt give a shit

you've convinced me


----------



## CA182 (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> the flashback panel could be a panel of his eyes finally stabilizing lol
> 
> let me ask you something, if sasuke's eye was superior to madara's. *dont u think madara would have made a remark about it? or be a little more interested in his eye?*



He stated both that it'd make a good left eye and if only he'd being around before Obito.

That's hype enough. He's putting Sasuke's eye powers ahead of Kamui.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Could nagato see clones with rinnegan (madara's eyes "same source")
> 
> Okay you're done..



No nagato could'nt see through clones NO ONE CAN.And if you really believe madara can see through clones. Dont cry when madara gets rickrolled by KB a rasengan.Cause that is what will happen and nobody neednt predict that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 21, 2014)

so madara's 'rimbo/limbo' is like one of cables hypers from marvel vs capcom 2?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> so superior madara doesnt give a shit
> 
> you've convinced me



He does, in this chapter Madara once again wanted Sasuke's eye over his own, he gave up when he couldn't even touch him.

Madara MAY have the one eyed Rinnegan somehow...... as he stated he has both powers, but it is clearly not the normal looking Rinnegan he has, he may have it in his forehead or perhaps he can activate the tomoes, who knows.

My main point was that it is not the same, which imo now it is clear as day since even the name is different.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> He stated both that it'd make a good left eye and if only he'd being around before Obito.
> 
> That's hype enough. He's putting Sasuke's eye powers ahead of Kamui.



they're obviously superior to obito's but not his own.

sasuke's eye could be different, but not superior


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Just something minor I better throw into the flames...
> 
> In two of the panels in the shadow world thing which Sasuke is using, the rinnegans tomoes don't appear.
> 
> I don't have a clue what it means though.



it means he's using the rin'negan to see.Its a rin'negan jutsu afterall who figured


----------



## Hasan (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Madara called sasuke out using limbo on first 3 damn pages after his storm attack failed.Why are your posting fanfics.Are you having trouble matching text to the pictures.Its there in text.
> 
> *Page 1
> Madara: Senpou: Inton Raiha!
> ...



He is not identifying the jutsu, rather he is using it _himself_. Here is the panel:

​


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> they're obviously superior to obito's but not his own.
> 
> sasuke's eye could be different, but not superior



So you think the eyes owned by Juubi and fucking Kaguya which could cast Infinite Tsukuyomi are not stronger than normal Rinnegan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well im speaking from the "Its True kamui"POV What happened with the Sword going into Madara is simply this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could be a really advanced form of Kamui, where he has contact with all his targets at the same time, and there is no time spent. But the problem with this is that acceleration is another history.

to give things their own motion, a variation in velocity is required, and if there is a change in velocity, time is required. The velocity of this sword was changed from 0 to something if what you are proposing is the case, but it was changed in no time, unlike what happens with Obito's Kamui.

Sasuke would have to be stopping time to do this kind of stuff .


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Madara called sasuke out using limbo on first 3 damn pages after his storm attack failed.Why are your posting fanfics.Are you having trouble matching text to the pictures.Its there in text.



Madara attacked Naruto with Limbo.



B.o.t.i said:


> *Page 1
> Madara: Senpou: Inton Raiha!
> 
> Page 2
> ...



Both are able to attack Limbo Madara because they possess SSP chakra.

Page 9
Sasuke: On that shadow Madara... *Attacks using the Sage of Six Path's chakra can hit it.* That wound on its right arm... Is when it blocked Naruto's first attack. Your shadow returns to your body after a set period of time, right? Naruto. After his shadow appears again, you deal with it. I'll deal with the visible one. However...

Naruto: Heh! It kind of pisses me off to take orders from you. Looks like even now I haven't changed much!​

Again, Sasuke is not using the same ability as Madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There's also something to note guys. In the VIZ translation of chapter 673 Madara states Sasuke awakened the ONE-EYED rinnegan, so I'm guessing it's something that only exists in one eye as some of us thought.


Really?well that's changes things.So it is a special Rinnegan that only comes as one eye?


B.o.t.i said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are misinterpreting the translations.use the pages with the translations.
Madara said limbo on page 3 because Naruto charged at him in this page and he used limbo against him.
It has nothing to do with what sasuke did.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is bossing up like the good ole days


----------



## Cave Jansen (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara's even shoting lightning bolts out of his hands.

He's gone full wizard, only missing the hat.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

If you spend a few seconds to think about it, it doesn't make sense at all, one time he is throwing the sword, next time he "teleports" it, if you can do it, why not do it all the time?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> So you think the eyes owned by Juubi and fucking Kaguya which could cast Infinite Tsukuyomi are not stronger than normal Rinnegan?



madara seems to view them as the same

i think he knows a little more than us who are talking out loud


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara seems to view them as the same
> 
> i think he knows a little more than us who are talking out loud



The same Madara who clearly makes the distinction so it is clearly not the same since Madara was the one who called it different.

Not to mention Madara should not be above logic and common sense, logic dictates Juubi and Kaguya Rinnegan should be superior to the normal one.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 21, 2014)

wait so we're missing like the last 6 pages?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it could be a really advanced form of Kamui, where he has contact with all his targets at the same time, and there is no time spent. But the problem with this is that acceleration is another history.
> 
> to give things their own motion, a variation in velocity is required, and if there is a change in velocity, time is required. The velocity of this sword was changed from 0 to something if what you are proposing is the case, but it was changed in no time, unlike what happens with Obito's Kamui.
> 
> Sasuke would have to be stopping time to do this kind of stuff .



Here you go.



Csdabest said:


> *Obito's Using Kamui to shoot things out @ high speeds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I got another one. You can see that Obito kamui sends things out with a certain level of velocity and force and even a nice spin on it.*



Difference is Sasuke got dat bam flash!!!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

There is no reason whatsoever why stuff would gain velocity in the Kamui dimension. Has this been pointed out specifically, or is it just Kishi being inconsistent as usual? 

The velocity being the same was one of the reasons how Naruto / Kakashi figured out where the kunai / rasengan they threw hit Obito, before he was unmasked. The diagrams there and the explanations given as to how the dimension works were a very straightforward route. It implied heavily that there is no change.

Playing for the other side, it could be possible for a differential similar to an object's movement entering different environments (throwing a stone through air and then through water), but like I said there was no indication that there were different rules for the Kamui dimension.

I have no idea why people are insisting in S/T and making big tales out of it to explain inconsistencies. Sasuke doesn't have S/T, outside of the snake contract. However, he does have Izanagi and Izanami, which we were introduced to it _through him_ and a big deal was made out of both techniques as the pinnacle of the Uchiha. The I^2 are the path of least resistance and explain all of the "inconsistencies" without fanwanking. Being able to spam them forever is also the conclusion to the Uchiha's escalation of powers, not something that was never in Sasuke's arsenal.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

Whether it's called "one eyed rinnegan" or just " rinnegan" doesn't matter. Kishi has drawn it different for a reason. Sasuke's sharingan with one comma =/= his sharingan with two commas =/= his sharingan with three commas. Obviously , the more commas the more powerful yet they are all called sharingan.

Madara's Rinnegan has no commas , Sasuke's has 9. They are both called Rinnegan but it's clear one is more powerful than the other.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The same Madara who clearly makes the distinction so it is clearly not the same since Madara was the one who called it different.
> 
> Not to mention Madara should not be above logic and common sense, logic dictates Juubi and Kaguya Rinnegan should be superior to the normal one.



wouldnt madara be able to deduce that himself?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Whether it's called "one eyed rinnegan" or just " rinnegan" doesn't matter.



Umm, it does matter. It'll determine whether or not he can obtain this power in both eyes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *Obito's Using Kamui to shoot things out @ high speeds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, they are in motion inside of a spam of time, this is the difference between Sasuke's current ability and kamui, Kamui doesnt happen in an instant as what Kishi seems to be trying to show with Sasuke's ability , its quite complex though

we better wait and see what Kishi will do, maybe he will explain Sasuke's ability even in this chapter

either way, we must remember that Rikudou's presence seems to be timeless right now, so it could totally have to do with rinnegan's skill


----------



## eurytus (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Umm, it does matter. It'll determine whether or not he can obtain this power in both eyes.



The RAW this weeks says rinnegan only, pretty sure it's the same last week. If he gets it in both eyes, it'd imply he has twice the power as juubi


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> There is no reason whatsoever why stuff would gain velocity in the Kamui dimension. Has this been pointed out specifically, or is it just Kishi being inconsistent as usual?
> 
> The velocity being the same was one of the reasons how Naruto / Kakashi figured out where the kunai / rasengan they threw hit Obito, before he was unmasked. The diagrams there and the explanations given as to how the dimension works were a very straightforward route. It implied heavily that there is no change.
> 
> Playing for the other side, it could be possible for a differential similar to an object's movement entering different environments (throwing a stone through air and then through water), but like I said there was no indication that there were different rules for the Kamui dimension.



I agree. The object that enters Kamui will exit it the exact same way. It's how Naruto and Kakashi planned their attacks.

How come Sasuke was able to manipulate his sword then?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> How come Sasuke was able to manipulate his sword then?



It's Izanagi, imo. We'll see it soon being "revealed". Notice how similar Naruto and his powers are based. He too doesn't have anything "new" either, he's just tapping into same old rasengan and complementing it with what he gained from the tailed beasts. The I^2 were introduced in painful detail, Sasuke was there to witness how both functioned. They may be slightly advanced versions of the I^2, but even so they will be that, just haxxed through the ability of using them without restriction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> I agree. The object that enters Kamui will exit it the exact same way. It's how Naruto and Kakashi planned their attacks.
> 
> How come Sasuke was able to manipulate his sword then?


thats the question of 1 million dollars 

thats why i think its not simply ST, he is bending reality

almost as if he can link his thoughts with the reality, you know?


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Umm, it does matter. It'll determine whether or not he can obtain this power in both eyes.



I guess you are joking


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> The RAW this weeks says rinnegan only, pretty sure it's the same last week. If he gets it in both eyes, it'd imply he has twice the power as juubi



Hmm not really since hagoromo had 2 regular Rinnegans and a suspicious solitary  Red Rinnegan on his forehead implying the presence of a one eye(though it could be a sign or jewel),not to mention Kaguya's and the Juubi's.
So the one Rinnegan eye theme exists visually ,but the question is:will Kishi distinguish it as such?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i suspect that Kishi's mistake was give Sasuke 9 tomoes last week

if it was 6 tomoes, when he awakened the other eye he would have 12 tomoes, exacly how Juubi's eye was shown when fighting Rikudou and his brother


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> again, they are in motion inside of a spam of time, this is the difference between Sasuke's current ability and kamui, Kamui doesnt happen in an instant as what Kishi seems to be trying to show with Sasuke's ability , its quite complex though
> 
> we better wait and see what Kishi will do, maybe he will explain Sasuke's ability even in this chapter
> 
> either way, we must remember that Rikudou's presence seems to be timeless right now, so it could totally have to do with rinnegan's skill



How are the Shuriken already in motion. Obito is not going inside the other Dimension and just launching them out. he Just opening up Kamui and they are flying out at those speeds by themselves. If Obito is not throwing them through the Kamui warp hole then its obvious Kamui can launch objects out at different velocities.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

CS, stop. It's not Kamui.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's Izanagi, imo. We'll see it soon being "revealed". Notice how similar Naruto and his powers are based. He too doesn't have anything "new" either, he's just tapping into same old rasengan and complementing it with what he gained from the tailed beasts. The I^2 were introduced in painful detail, Sasuke was there to witness how both functioned. They may be slightly advanced versions of the I^2, but even so they will be that, just haxxed through the ability of using them without restriction.



Izanagi turned reality into illusion right? But Danzo was never able to move other people and things with it. It has been a long time since I've read that fight , but if I remember correctly every time he was killed he would appear some where else not harmed. So what Sasuke is doing is different. Maybe a better version of Izanagi?


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i suspect that Kishi's mistake was give Sasuke 9 tomoes last week
> 
> if it was 6 tomoes, when he awakened the other eye he would have 12 tomoes, exacly how Juubi's eye was shown when fighting Rikudou and his brother



No, I think you can move the tomoes, that would make Kishi more consistent, and not completely retarded changing the number every week he draws it.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i suspect that Kishi's mistake was give Sasuke 9 tomoes last week
> 
> if it was 6 tomoes, when he awakened the other eye he would have 12 tomoes, exacly how Juubi's eye was shown when fighting Rikudou and his brother



He still has 12 in total right now, they're just unevenly distributed lol


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> CS, stop. It's not Kamui.



Kamui or a jutsu exactly like kamui. Either way im showing how S/T jutsu has shown to launch things from 0 to what ever speed/velocity is demanded.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> He does, in this chapter Madara once again wanted Sasuke's eye over his own, he gave up when he couldn't even touch him.
> 
> Madara MAY have the one eyed Rinnegan somehow...... as he stated he has both powers, but it is clearly not the normal looking Rinnegan he has, he may have it in his forehead or perhaps he can activate the tomoes, who knows.
> 
> My main point was that it is not the same, which imo now it is clear as day since even the name is different.


i suspect that Madara wants his other rinnegan exacly because of this 


considering that Rikudou was represented with this rinnegan tomoe thing, and it was just one eye, maybe 2 rinnegans are what allow him to access it.

The eye right in the middle of his forehead could be pointing an union of both eyes.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Kamui or a jutsu exactly like kamui. Either way im showing how S/T jutsu has shown to launch things from 0 to what ever speed/velocity is demanded.



that's fine as an analogy but I don't think the two are related other than both being applications of S/T.

Edit: so what some of you are saying is that Hagoromo might have given Sasuke the eye needed to make Mads "complete"  If that isn't fishy i don't know what is.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He still has 12 in total right now, they're just unevenly distributed lol


ahah maybe the idea is awaken another rinnegan and balance the number of tomoes




Shattering said:


> No, I think you can move the tomoes, that would make Kishi more consistent, and not completely retarded changing the number every week he draws it.



hmmm thats a good idea


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Izanagi turned reality into illusion right? But Danzo was never able to move other people and things with it. It has been a long time since I've read that fight , but if I remember correctly every time he was killed he would appear some where else not harmed. So what Sasuke is doing is different. Maybe a better version of Izanagi?



Yes, that's what I think, either Izanagi or the two Is working together in some fashion. Danzo used smaller versions of it, all powered with normal sharingans no less, and Itachi introduced Izanami with such powerful detail. As the true Uchiha and with the rinnegan, Sasuke will have the real version, and he'll be able to do them without restriction, which is something neither Danzo or Itachi could do.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> that's fine as an analogy but I don't think the two are related other than both being applications of S/T.



So far it has performed at higher aspects of what Kamui does. 

Warp Yourself from A-B. Warp Object from A-B at high velocity, Warp another Person.

Only thing left is phasing and dimensional trapping.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like the perfect mix of Hiraishin and Kamui, or even better 


the problem is that this configuration could be contained inside of a supposed Izanagi

tl;dr

we dont know


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 21, 2014)

Hasan said:


> He is not identifying the jutsu, rather he is using it _himself_. Here is the panel:
> 
> ​



Hold up footballs on this match is good.That is correct I'll take Yep I take that L there.

The whole chapter is based around sasuke seeing the limbo and using it.We see clear panels of him using it .There's clear black and white panels of sasuke using it.

The whole chapter is him naruto rambling about other madara/force. Sasuke ends up stabbing him.

*Page 7
Madara: The me that exists in the unseeable world, "Limbo"... It's supposed to be impossible to both see and sense from this world... How did they suddenly get this much power? 
*

You have to use rin'engan to see limbo so how can you say he's not using it when there's panels showing him doing so. :Zaru
He's using limbo.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> So far it has performed at higher aspects of what Kamui does.
> 
> Warp Yourself from A-B. Warp Object from A-B at high velocity, Warp another Person.
> 
> Only thing left is phasing and dimensional trapping.



I'm not denying that one way or the other. Just saying it seems like you're taking one aspect of Kamui and extrapolating it (erroneously imo) to saying it _is _Kamui or an advanced form of it. Wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke did have a Kamui-esque ability or something better but that would make it a jutsu unto its own.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

It isn't Kamui, and it seems similar in the way that all S/T jutsu's are similar to each other, regardless of level.

I doubt he'll ever be able to phase or seal Madara in a dimension. Sasuke's seems to work more like Minato's more than anything else.

And we still haven't seen both Kamui eyes working together outside of warping Obito once, which was instant. Having both eyes in one head may result in far higher speeds for pretty much everything Kamui can do (as well as a third tech that we still have yet to see)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto having sealing rasengan  and his beast with those weapons and badass in this mode.
So 2 bijuu's power known. 6 more powers left to go from bijuu



Sasuke looks so retarded with one eye like that....


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> So far it has performed at higher aspects of what Kamui does.
> 
> Warp Yourself from A-B. Warp Object from A-B at high velocity, Warp another Person.
> 
> Only thing left is phasing and dimensional trapping.



We'll see. if Sasuke in the last 4 pages, will show phasing (phasing in and out Madaras "Limbo realm" for example) or dimensional trapping,then that will confirm to us if he uses something similar to Kamui or its another thing completely like reality bending.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Hold up footballs on this match is good.That is correct I'll take Yep i take that L there.
> 
> The whole chapter is based around sasuke seeing the limbo and using it.We see clear panels of him using it .There's clear black and white panels of sasuke using it.
> 
> ...



Those black and white panels show Sasuke seeing the other Madara in the Limbo world.

He has a completely different jutsu; although, it's unnamed, Madara distinguishes it from his own.

"So that's your left eye's ability." - Madara


Furthermore, Sasuke was initially confused after seeing Limbo Madara for the first time (page 3). Odd considering that he himself used his eye ability on the first page.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 21, 2014)

I think someone posted earlier it might be that he recorded the "reality" when he threw the sword earlier and superimposed it like some special effect on madara when he attacked. So it's like a different version of izanami, instead of creating a loop, it's superimposition. Kishi might be very interested in video editing


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

i think the most logical conclusion is that Sasuke is using a rechargeable Izanagi/Izanami hybrid jutsu...

perhaps one shot per tomoe and then having to wait until the tomoes "recharge"...

it could explain everything thats happened in the chapter and goes along nicely with his Uchiha theme.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> We'll see. if Sasuke in the last 4 pages, will show phasing (phasing in and out Madaras "Limbo realm" for example) or dimensional trapping,then that will confirm to us if he uses something similar to Kamui or its another thing completely like reality bending.



Yeah, but so far there's nothing to suggest it's at all like Kamui, so I'm not sure why it's being debated? It's abilities so far are more Minato-like than anything (if it's even S/T to begin with), just without the need of marking apparently.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Hold up footballs on this match is good.That is correct I'll take Yep I take that L there.
> 
> The whole chapter is based around sasuke seeing the limbo and using it.We see clear panels of him using it .There's clear black and white panels of sasuke using it.
> 
> ...



Did you see 2 Sasukes? If not then he just uses his rinnegan to see both Madaras.

And Sasuke already said that when he had thrown his sword at the Limbo Madara it didn't work.

He used some sort of teleporting/reality warping ability to pierce the Real Madara with his sword.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Hold up footballs on this match is good.That is correct I'll take Yep I take that L there.
> 
> The whole chapter is based around sasuke seeing the limbo and using it.We see clear panels of him using it .There's clear black and white panels of sasuke using it.
> 
> ...



Boti read the actual chapter with the images.
the whole chapter is based on Madara using Limbo which is in case you dont understand is the creation of an astral shadow clone of Madara that exists in another realm.
Sasuke can see the clone and Naruto can sense it.
Sasuke having the Rinnegan, can See it (the clone), see it and react accordingly but he can't use it. Using it would mean that sasuke will have his own shadow clone which he doesn't.
Sasuke is using a different tech altogether that transports himself or his target to a place of his choosing.It's a different tech to the Limbo which is again, a shadow clone that exists on another plain of reality.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think the most logical conclusion is that Sasuke is using a rechargeable Izanagi/Izanami hybrid jutsu...
> 
> perhaps one shot per tomoe and then having to wait until the tomoes "recharge"...
> 
> it could explain everything thats happened in the chapter and goes along nicely with his Uchiha theme.


Yeah, but that would suck. Izanagi normally works a certain amount of time, regardless of how many times you're killed or injured. 

Guess that's the price for this kind of h4x.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

I see everybody is discussing Sasukes new tech huh?

Well my guess is that it something relates to Madaras Limbo. Its Rinbo: something I think. I dont think its Kamui,or Izanami like some suggested.

Sasukes able to see the Limbo world I suspect he may be able to interact with it with his eye somehow


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

It's distinct ocular powers. :ignoramus


----------



## Talis (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I see everybody is discussing Sasukes new tech huh?
> 
> Well my guess is that it something relates to Madaras Limbo. Its Rinbo: something I think. I dont think its Kamui,or Izanami like some suggested.
> 
> Sasukes able to see the Limbo world I suspect he may be able to interact with it with his eye somehow


Wait, theres a Rinbo and a Limbo?
I thought i was messing up the names, Limbo is the shadow Madara whats the Rinbo?


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Talis said:


> Wait, theres a Rinbo and a Limbo?
> I thought i was messing up the names, Limbo is the shadow Madara whats the Rinbo?



Im not sure myself. I thought Rinbo is the Japanese translation of Limbo,no?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Yeah, but that would suck. Izanagi normally works a certain amount of time, regardless of how many times you're killed or injured.
> 
> Guess that's the price for this kind of h4x.



remember that Danzous Izanagi was an incomplete version of the sages' and had a time limit as well as needing to use up a sharingan...this has none of that.

It is essentially changing the outcome of events to suit your purpose; the combat do-over. Its Izanagi but without the limits.

the missing tomoe may or may not be an art error, or it could be the ability "cooldown"...though it doesn't seem to take too long as the marks were back not too long after usage.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I see everybody is discussing Sasukes new tech huh?
> 
> Well my guess is that it something relates to Madaras Limbo. Its Rinbo: something I think. I dont think its Kamui,or Izanami like some suggested.
> 
> Sasukes able to see the Limbo world I suspect he may be able to interact with it with his eye somehow



Only way for him to physically interact with the clone would be phasing into that other plain of reality,something similar to Obitos Kamui.
We'll see if that happens.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Only way for him to physically interact with the clone would be phasing into that other plain of reality,something similar to Obitos Kamui.
> We'll see if that happens.



I think Sasuke doesnt necessarily interact with Limbo with his body,but rather his eye alone. I think that was what happened when Sasuke made his sword suddenly appear through Madaras chest.


----------



## King BOo (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasuke's Rinnegan's powers*

My theory is that Sasuke's Rinnegan has all the powers of normal Rinnegan if he can figure out how to use them, as well as an 
*Spoiler*: __ 



updated version of all the Mangekyo Sharingan powers which explains his new ability to teleport


 this would explain why it resembles both the purple Rinnegan as well as the sharingan.  The purple Rinnegan wasn't simply a devolved version of the original Rinnegan, it was a partial manifestation of the OR's genetic code, perhaps his mate's genes blocked the recessive gene's from surfacing in his incomplete dojutsu; and when he passed on his gene's the recessive gene's of the other half of the eye surfaced within the elder son, while the other genes were not passed on to him, and instead were passed onto the younger son, so perhaps Rinnegan gene's are recessive and can be rendered non functional by another dominant optical gene.  However, through various methods, these recessive dojutsu can be unlocked, that's why Uchiha start with no sharingan and develop it in stages, when Mangekyo sharingan is achieved they gain access to one of the OR's initial abilities.  When Uchiha and Senju DNA is mixed, these gene's fuse back together to form Rinnegan, but like the Sage of Six Path's the purple gene blocks out the sharingan gene inhibiting the creation of the full Rinnegan.  Or maybe the purge of the curse of hatred allowed Sasuke to full fuse the genetics of the OR together.  But all this explains how Rinnegan came from OR and then once again devolved into Sharingan, and why Sharingan has multiple stages of ability activation and why the OR resembles both purple rinnegan and sharingan because they are both halves of the whole and have multiple unique powers that were probably all one in the same, with different individuals having access to different abilities.  But we can only wait and see the extent of Sasuke's new dojutsu, I doubt he'll be able to use all of it's potential right away, and instead discover the abilities while he fights.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I think Sasuke doesnt necessarily interact with Limbo with his body,but rather his eye alone. I think that was what happened when Sasuke made his sword suddenly appear through Madaras chest.



No, what he did with the sword was with Madaras regular body, that was all happening with the regular Madara.When sasuke threw the sword at the clone ,it went through it which made Sasuke rightfully conclude that no physical attacks work against the clone aside of Narutos sage powered attacks that hurt the clones hand.Sasuke power is space time teleportation or reality bending, he used it 3 times in this chapter:
At the beginning while teleporting himself to avoid Madaras attack, at the middle while switching his place with the sword and at the end by bringing the real madara to Narutos and Sasuke place.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

It would be nice if Kishi actually explained these powers as the characters use them. Instead we're getting the same thing that we got with Madara's limbo technique, which is the use of it in one chapter and the explanation of it in a later chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think the most logical conclusion is that Sasuke is using a rechargeable Izanagi/Izanami hybrid jutsu...
> 
> perhaps one shot per tomoe and then having to wait until the tomoes "recharge"...
> 
> it could explain everything thats happened in the chapter and goes along nicely with his Uchiha theme.


this


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Doesn't appear as if his target location needs to be in Sasuke's line of sight. The first time he used it, he repositioned himself to his right (Madara's left) but didn't appear to look in that direction.

Space/Time Ninjutsu. :ignoramus


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2014)

I think he's doing some sort of stopping or slowing down time thing.

Izanagi & izanami make no sense.

The sword thing is too complex for teleporting.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> No, what he did with the sword was with Madaras regular body, that was all happening with the regular Madara.When sasuke threw the sword at the clone ,it went through it which made Sasuke rightfully conclude that no physical attacks work against the clone aside of Narutos sage powered attacks that hurt the clones hand.


To be honest what I have in mind now is a technique similar to Kamui,but instead of the other dimension is the Limbo world.


vered said:


> Sasuke power is space time teleportation or reality bending, he used it 3 times in this chapter:
> At the beginning while teleporting himself to avoid Madaras attack, at the middle while switching his place with the sword and at the end by bringing the real madara to Narutos and Sasuke place.



Yeah I missed that part.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I think he's doing some sort of stopping or slowing down time thing.
> 
> Izanagi & izanami make no sense.
> 
> The sword thing is too complex for teleporting.


Izanagi is basically a jutsu that alters reality to something more suitable to the user...but it makes no sense.

And somehow time stopping does...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2014)

Find it weird that naruto can hurt limbo madara wonder why. Is it the sage energy or something. Their strategy maybe naruto takes care of limbo madara and sasuke the visible madara


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Find it weird that naruto can hurt limbo madara wonder why. Is it the sage energy or something. Their strategy maybe naruto takes care of limbo madara and sasuke the visible madara


Sasuke said this in the chapter. 


> Page 9
> Sasuke: On that shadow Madara... Attacks using the Sage of Six Path's chakra can hit it. That wound on its right arm... Is when it blocked Naruto's first attack. Your shadow returns to your body after a set period of time, right? *Naruto. After his shadow appears again, you deal with it. I'll deal with the visible one. *However...


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Izanagi is basically a jutsu that alters reality to something more suitable to the user...but it makes no sense.
> 
> And somehow time stopping does...


Izanagi doesn't alter reality. Izanagi recreates the user undamaged if they die after activation. It doesn't do anything to reality. It recreates the user.

Sasuke is avoiding Madara's attacks entirely so Izanagi doesn't make any sense. If it was Izanagi, Sasuke would need to be hit first.

Speeding up Sasuke's movements & perception of time so time appears to stop makes far more sense. He can dodge and move out the way or attack for a short period of time while time has slowed for him.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 21, 2014)

It's pretty amazing how overpowered Naruto and Sasuke are now. Before they woke up, they were still behind VOTE Hashirama and Madara, but now they're pulling out tons of crazy new abilities. Naruto has ALL the bijuu's special abilities and those black balls and rods, while Sasuke can teleport or alter reality or something.

It's like Kishimoto has been planning to give them all these crazy things for ages and now he's finally letting loose.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

This is Senpo: Izanagi:ignoramus


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2014)

I want to see countries being slashed in half and continents being vaporized, not some wall level jutsu.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I want to see countries being slashed in half and continents being vaporized, not some wall level jutsu.



Noooo this is perfect.Leave the nuking to DBZ this is how battles in Naruto should be.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's ability is cool but now I'm afraid that 90 percent of naruto vs sasuke is going to be naruto   trying to find away around thus jutsu and the moment he does kishi will switch to Susanoo. 

Hope no one was hoping for a close quarters fight because this just killed any chance of that ever happening again.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 21, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I want to see countries being slashed in half and continents being vaporized, not some wall level jutsu.



Just wait until the megazords come out.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto taking orders from Sasuke

it took years, but the natural order of the series has been restored

superb


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's pretty amazing how overpowered Naruto and Sasuke are now. Before they woke up, they were still behind VOTE Hashirama and Madara, but now they're pulling out tons of crazy new abilities. Naruto has ALL the bijuu's special abilities and those black balls and rods, while Sasuke can teleport or alter reality or something.
> 
> It's like Kishimoto has been planning to give them all these crazy things for ages and now he's finally letting loose.



Yea, Naruto even got a sealing tech even if its in the shape of a ball.
I suspect they will power-up even further since Narutos needs to gain all the bijuus chakra while Sasuke will have to upgrade the other eye as well.
It's either that or the whole power-up is temporary.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 21, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's pretty amazing how overpowered Naruto and Sasuke are now. Before they woke up, they were still behind VOTE Hashirama and Madara, but now they're pulling out tons of crazy new abilities. Naruto has ALL the bijuu's special abilities and those black balls and rods, while Sasuke can teleport or alter reality or something.
> 
> It's like Kishimoto has been planning to give them all these crazy things for ages and now he's finally letting loose.



the new powers are amazing Sasuke Hax eyes and Naruto new rasengans have awesome designs.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Sasuke's ability is cool but now I'm afraid that 90 percent of naruto vs sasuke is going to be naruto   trying to find away around thus jutsu and the moment he does kishi will switch to Susanoo.
> 
> Hope no one was hoping for a close quarters fight because this just killed any chance of that ever happening again.



Sasuke is not going to upgrade his other eye; the Juubi esye is single.

There is no reason or need for Sasuke to upgrade his eye at all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Sasuke's ability is cool but now I'm afraid that 90 percent of naruto vs sasuke is going to be naruto   trying to find away around thus jutsu and the moment he does kishi will switch to Susanoo.
> 
> Hope no one was hoping for a close quarters fight because this just killed any chance of that ever happening again.



Sasuke and Naruto know each other well. 

Sasuke knows that Naruto is smart and clever enough that his teleport/reality bending tricks won't work against him like with Madara. Naruto also knows that his sealing Rasengan and other special skills won't work against Sasuke. Considering this, they'll go down to just straight brawling with all out close and long-range attacks. No bullshit like sealing, reality bending, Genjutsu, none of that involved for them. Just straight work.





vered said:


> Yea, Naruto even got a sealing tech even if its in the shape of a ball.
> I suspect they will power-up even further since Narutos needs to gain all the bijuus chakra while Sasuke will have to upgrade the other eye as well.
> It's either that or the whole power-up is temporary.



Yeah Naruto will gain the rest of the Bijuu chakra (or at least his other Kurama) and Sasuke will evolve his other eye.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's pretty amazing how overpowered Naruto and Sasuke are now. Before they woke up, they were still behind VOTE Hashirama and Madara, but now they're pulling out tons of crazy new abilities. Naruto has ALL the bijuu's special abilities and those black balls and rods, while Sasuke can teleport or alter reality or something.
> 
> It's like Kishimoto has been planning to give them all these crazy things for ages and now he's finally letting loose.



Yeah this has to be the biggest jump in power ever for both of them


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> Naruto taking orders from Sasuke
> 
> it took years, but the natural order of the series has been restored
> 
> superb



That makes Naruto smarter since he won't do stupid stuff on his own.

And latter makes Sasuke very stupid since the plan will fail duhhh


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> Naruto taking orders from Sasuke
> 
> it took years, but the natural order of the series has been restored
> 
> superb



Superb indeed. Madara wanking that genius level battle intellect.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Yeah this has to be the biggest jump in power ever for both of them



Hagoromo's spirit literally gave them half its power to each of them.
That elevated them immediately to Juubis madaras lv.
That may be the biggest power-up in this mangas history and one of the greatest in the mangas history.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2014)

Also Naruto is still with that Kunai in the mouth ?

Man kishi will use the plot big time with that kunai... either Hirashin Naruto or Minato will save the day....


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Shin said:


> Also Naruto is still with that Kunai in the mouth ?
> 
> Man kishi will use the plot big time with that kunai... either Hirashin Naruto or Minato will save the day....



It was knocked out of his mouth when the shadow madara hit him.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Hagoromo's spirit literally gave them half its power to each of them.
> That elevated them immediately to Juubis madaras lv.
> That may be the biggest power-up in this mangas history and one of the greatest in the mangas history.



Lol I used to firmly believe that at the end Naruto and Sasukes power level would stop at VOTEs level (Hashirama & pre-rinnegan Madara)

But seeing at how ridiculous things are going now I dont think this is the end for them just yet. Naruto will absorb the rest of the Bijus and Sasuke should upgrade the other eye

It kinda sucks though there is a chance that we may not see Sasukes Amaterasu & Susanoo again. Admittedly the presence of those two always improves a fight visually. But who needs them anymore if Sasuke can keep doing what hes doing in this chapter? The best mysterious jutsu every since Obitos Kamui & Danzos Izanagi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> It was knocked out of his mouth when the shadow madara hit him.



So why did he hold on to that Kunai so freaking much ? 

Either Minato will teleport to it and save the day. 

Or somehow Naruto has a secret plan ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Hagoromo's spirit literally gave them half its power to each of them.
> That elevated them immediately to Juubis madaras lv.
> That may be the biggest power-up in this mangas history and one of the greatest in the mangas history.



Yep. 

And people thought I was crazy saying Naruto and Sasuke would reach Jyuubi Madara's level and that they'd gain the biggest power up in the series. This is all a trend though. 

Back when I joined NF, people thought Itachi/Minato would be their benchmark. Afterwards they said Pain for Naruto and Tobi (who they assumed was equal with Pain). Afterwards they said Hashirama and Madara. Now we're seeing Naruto and Sasuke up to Jyuubi Madara's level and this isn't the final power up for either in the series. 

It'll continue until the end where Naruto and Sasuke are the 2 strongest in shinobi history.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol I used to firmly believe that at the end Naruto and Sasukes power level would stop at VOTEs level (Hashirama & pre-rinnegan Madara)
> 
> But seeing at how ridiculous things are going now I dont think this is the end for them just yet. Naruto will absorb the rest of the Bijus and Sasuke should upgrade the other eye
> 
> It kinda sucks though there is a chance that we may not see Sasukes Amaterasu & Susanoo again. Admittedly the presence of those two always improves a fight visually. But who needs them anymore if Sasuke can keep doing what hes doing in this chapter? The best mysterious jutsu every since Obitos Kamui & Danzos Izanagi



I don't think that Sasuke's lost his other MS powers. He will get a new Susanoo mode and other upgraded eye powers like amaterasu.But Kishi may give him some limit to not make him completely untouchable like being able to use this power but not at the same time as Amaterasu and Susanoo etc...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Izanagi doesn't alter reality. Izanagi recreates the user undamaged if they die after activation. It doesn't do anything to reality. It recreates the user.




It recreates the user by altering his reality...but it is not limited to that, it's simply what Danzou was able to do with his bootleg version of it.

Izanagi is not an ocular version of Orochimaru's oral rebirth.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Shin said:


> That makes Naruto smarter since he won't do stupid stuff on his own.
> 
> And latter makes Sasuke very stupid since the plan will fail duhhh



actually, that makes naruto stupid if sasuke's plan indeed fails and naruto has no contribution whatsoever to modify said plan.

naruto "lol your fplan failed"
sasuke "have a better one?"
naruto "..."
sasuke ""


----------



## theworks (Apr 21, 2014)

I really don't know how Kishi is going to make Naruto and Sasuke living a normal life in the epilogue believable when they became so unbelieveably OP in two days.

I have a feeling that by the end of the series _no one_ will be able to use ninjutsu/genjutsu/chakra-powered taijustu, they can only use ninshuu.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder with this power up is Sasuke stronger than Itachi, I mean it isn't like Kishi has given us verbal confirmation or anything.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I don't think that Sasuke's lost his other MS powers. He will get a new Susanoo mode and other upgraded eye powers like amaterasu.But Kishi may give him some limit to not make him completely untouchable like being able to use this power but not at the same time as Amaterasu and Susanoo etc...



He might conventionally forget all his old power, just like Obito & Madara.

And yeah  I agree that there must be some kind of restriction to Sasukes new jutsu. As of now it is simply too hax.There should be some restriction on its potential power like Izanagi or Hiraishin.



Eliyua23 said:


> I wonder with this power up is Sasuke stronger than Itachi, I mean it isn't like Kishi has given us verbal confirmation or anything.



At this point he should already be stronger than Jubidara pre-God tree absorption. I dont think any verbal confirmation is needed.

Actually after this chapter there is a very high chance that comparing Naruto or Sasukes power to anyone other than the Demigods will be regarded as a troll on the forum


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 21, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> I wonder with this power up is Sasuke stronger than Itachi, I mean it isn't like Kishi has given us verbal confirmation or anything.



i see you are into trolling.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 21, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> I wonder with this power up is Sasuke stronger than Itachi, I mean it isn't like Kishi has given us verbal confirmation or anything.



No, he still needs another power up before he reaches that level. Orochimaru will confirm when sasuke finally reaches sick itachi's level.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke and Naruto know each other well.
> 
> Sasuke knows that Naruto is smart and clever enough that his teleport/reality bending tricks won't work against him like with Madara. Naruto also knows that his sealing Rasengan and other special skills won't work against Sasuke. Considering this, they'll go down to just straight brawling with all out close and long-range attacks. No bullshit like sealing, reality bending, Genjutsu, none of that involved for them. Just straight work.



We have to wait and see but so far this seems like another Ultimate defense and so far even Madara can't find a way around it. It wouldn't surprise me if Naruto takes a good while to find out how to counter this ability. 

In fact I gotta say this is a very final villain worthy power considering how broken it is. This give Sasuke complete control of the battle field like a dungeon Master.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

final villain Sasuke, never give it up.



dungsi27 said:


> I agree that there must be some kind of restriction to Sasukes new jutsu. As of now it is simply too hax.There should be some restriction on its potential power like Izanagi or Hiraishin.



There will be no such restriction. These powers are only temporary. Naruto won't keep the tailed beasts inside of him for all eternity, either.

Power arises momentarily when a threat happens and the fades when it's done for is a common shonen and videogame trope.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 21, 2014)

Byakugan for Naruto, and he will reach Kaguyas level


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 21, 2014)

The only character that's even remotely FV material is Teuchi


----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hyped. 

Naruto!


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> There will be no such restriction. These powers are only temporary. Naruto won't keep the tailed beasts inside of him for all eternity, either.
> 
> Power arises momentarily when a threat happens and the fades when it's done for is a common shonen and videogame trope.



RS said that the tailed beasts will be united inside Naruto. I think he will keep them.

That means Sasuke should keep his too


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke is stronger than Itachi now, rinnegan or sharingan? Lol,. Itachi does not have rinnegan


----------



## Frosch (Apr 21, 2014)

Still don't understand Limbo, when he used it against the biju, the "shadow" madara basically got himself in the center of where the biju where gathered and did a shinra tensei?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Still don't understand Limbo, when he used it against the biju, the "shadow" madara basically got himself in the center of where the biju where gathered and did a shinra tensei?



Could have used Susanoo as well.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 21, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> I wonder with this power up is Sasuke stronger than Itachi, I mean it isn't like Kishi has given us verbal confirmation or anything.




He might even be on Konohamaru's level!


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Still don't understand Limbo, when he used it against the biju, the "shadow" madara basically got himself in the center of where the biju where gathered and did a shinra tensei?



basically yeah


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree to the idea that Naruto and Sasuke will have this power to eternity, remember Naruto was the One, he is the fullfillment of a prophecy, they will have that power, UNLESS THEY WILL DIE DURING THE FIGHT


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> We have to wait and see but so far this seems like another Ultimate defense and so far even Madara can't find a way around it. It wouldn't surprise me if Naruto takes a good while to find out how to counter this ability.
> 
> In fact I gotta say this is a very final villain worthy power considering how broken it is. This give Sasuke complete control of the battle field like a dungeon Master.



Depends on how this battle goes I'd say and then again, Kishi always allows them to have a counter for the other's ability. While Naruto might not know how his skill works now, he'll have something for it or will figure it out like always. Even though Sasuke's skill is broken, if Madara will have a way around it then Naruto will as well otherwise Madara would be dead pretty quickly.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Its weird that Sasukes normal sword could pierce through Madara though. I thought Madaras body is supposed to be pretty tanky? Or did we overrate Guys night moth power?


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 21, 2014)

Jiton Rasengan looks really nice. It's like a fancy little decorative item. 

Wouldn't mind having one of those around the house


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Its weird that Sasukes normal sword could pierce through Madara though. I thought Madaras body is supposed to be pretty tanky? Or did we overrate Guys night moth power?



physical attacks works against him,though he can regenerate immediately so having a sword through him wont be enough to kill him.
He withstood the most powerful physical attacks in the manga by Gai.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone else think Limbo is connected to Tsukiyomi's world.  It seems more like the spirit world. Amaterasu represents the light of the material world and Tsukiyomi represents the darkness and this seems to be exactly like Tskiyomi in design. We know that inside the world of Tsukiyomi all damage seems real to the user.We see that in ino case any damage taken by the body that her "Spirit" is inhabiting gets transferred back to the original body as well. I can see Kishi really expanding on Limbo. And Since Kishi introduced the Sage Sensing drawback I can see some variants arising

*Limbo Hengoku:* Creating a shadow clone to do you bidding inside while your outside of Limbo. Perhaps limited to Taijutsu only.

*Limbo Tsukiyomi:* Places your whole body inside Limbo and allows you to use your ninjutsu. Set someone on fire they will feel as if they are being burned alive without any real physical damage. It would be as if the user turned themselves into a Genjutsu

*Limbo ShikiFujin* You Become the deathgod Muahahahaha. 

Yall better hope Sasuke doesn't get Limbo after he Beats da shit out of Madara.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> physical attacks works against him,though he can regenerate immediately so having a sword through him wont be enough to kill him.
> He withstood the most powerful physical attacks in the manga by Gai.



What I meant was that,the reason we were all impressed by Guys attack was its ability to cause serious injuries to Madara, which was based on the assumption that Madaras body was pretty tough.

But in this chapter a normal sword was able to run though his body just fine


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone else feel like Limbo is one of the coolest techniques shown in the manga so far? It is really bad ass seeing this shady as fuck duplicate Madara joining up with his real self.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

> Sasuke: Naruto! *The jutsu you were given by the Sage of Six Paths! You know, right!?*
> Naruto: Yeah! Now *its*-



why is sasuke remarking this jutsu to naruot who already knows about it and is using it?

even if he means  a new jutsu, why is he talking about it?

this line is so stupid, its been bothering me all day.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Anyone else feel like Limbo is one of the coolest techniques shown in the manga so far? It is really bad ass seeing this shady as fuck duplicate Madara joining up with his real self.



Yea ,its a great tech in my opinion and very haxxed as well.
you can't see or sense the clone unless you have the sages powers and only the sages power can interact with the clone.
It's super haxxed if one would really think about it.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 21, 2014)

So can we finally say Naruto and Sasuke surpassed the VOTE versions of Hashirama and Madara ?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 21, 2014)

wait so basically Madara is Noob-Saibot Now?

wtf kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> why is sasuke remarking this jutsu to naruot who already knows about it and is using it?
> 
> even if he means  a new jutsu, why is he talking about it?
> 
> this line is so stupid, its been bothering me all day.


he seems to be talking about something specific in their hands, i could be wrong though


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wait so basically Madara is Noob-Saibot Now?
> 
> wtf kishi



no, it is shadow clone but invisible.

very lame explanation for limbo.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he seems to be talking about something specific in their hands, i could be wrong though



he is either talking about the jutsu naruto is using or something naruto has yet to use and is preparing for inside him. 

either way, a very stupid line and a stupid way of foreshadowing.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, it is shadow clone but invisible.
> 
> very lame explanation for limbo.



It's not just invisible, its on a whole other plain of reality with the ability to interact with the regular plain of reality without being effected  itself by the regular reality unless it's by using the sages power.This is also like an astral projection of Madara of sorts.
in HXH there was someone there with a similar ability.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Anyone else feel like Limbo is one of the coolest techniques shown in the manga so far? It is really bad ass seeing this shady as fuck duplicate Madara joining up with his real self.


Yeah i'm with you there this is what i call clone hax. I would just like to know how can it hit so hard i mean jeez. Remember when 8th gate gai was soooo fast but was still suffering bruises and stuff while fighting madara? Probably had to deal with this troublesome limbo madara.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wait so basically Madara is Noob-Saibot Now?
> 
> wtf kishi



Yin world Noob Saibot is the best explanation lol.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i see you are into trolling.



Not really.

Itachi was perfect.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 21, 2014)

So its basically going to be a technique so confusing we will all just have to say 'It Just Works' when people ask hoe the fuck it works.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> why is sasuke remarking this jutsu to naruot who already knows about it and is using it?
> 
> even if he means  a new jutsu, why is he talking about it?
> 
> this line is so stupid, its been bothering me all day.



He's telling him to get ready to use it now and Naruto agrees, but then Madara escapes


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

limbo is actually pretty cool now that it's explained

by far one of the most hax jutsu


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> It's not just invisible, its on a whole other plain of reality with the ability to interact with the regular plain of reality without being effected  itself by the regular reality unless it's by using the sages power.This is also like an astral projection of Madara of sorts.
> in HXH there was someone there with a similar ability.


i know it is a differnet plain. however, it acts like a ghost where you need a special sword/ability/deus ex machina to interact with it. in this case, sage chakra.

it is just a shadow clone with two perks (invisibility and Intangibility).

really disappointing honestly speaking. at least obito's pocket dimension acts like a diferent world. limbo, however, can be sensed and interacted with.

there is no reason for the limbo plain to exist. that is my point.

now, if limbo was given it's own inhabitants like ghosts, a pass way to the other word and such, then it would have a reason to exist. 

as of now though, it is useless as an entire plain made only for one jutsu that is now useless that the main characters can see it/sense it


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> limbo is actually pretty cool now that it's explained
> 
> by far one of the most hax jutsu



Hax and completely unexpected.

Never thought it would work this way. I give Kishi points for creativity.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> i know it is a differnet plain. however, it acts like a ghost where you need a special sword/ability/deus ex machina to interact with it. in this case, sage chakra.
> 
> it is just a shadow clone with two perks (invisibility and Intangibility).
> 
> ...



Unless it's the realm of tsukoyumi as one suggested.Meaning Madaras shadow clone is actually his spirit that usually can be effected by only Genjutsu and such.
If this is the Genjutsu plain, then it opens up lots of possibilities.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea ,its a great tech in my opinion and very haxxed as well.
> you can't see or sense the clone unless you have the sages powers and only the sages power can interact with the clone.
> It's super haxxed if one would really think about it.



He probably only can use limbo after taking hashirama sage chakra, that is why we never seen madara use limbo in edo form.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2014)

Mads is a creepy guy :S


----------



## Crane (Apr 21, 2014)

So, not even the laws of reality apply to Sasuke anymore huh? What kind of teleportation was that?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

MS81 said:


> He probably only can use limbo after taking hashirama sage chakra, that is why we never seen madara use limbo in edo form.



Well it was stated he wasnt in full power as an edo that can contribute to it as well. I think Limbo is derived more from Yin/Yang powers of the doujutsu much like how Amaterasu plays as the light of the material world and Tsukiyomi is the darkness of the spiritual world.



Addy said:


> if that is true, then i welcome limbo the plain (not the jutsu madara uses).
> 
> however, if it's only purpose is one or two jutsus  for madara then it really is useless.



Yeah I think either kishi will expand on Limbo abilities with madara later on. Or he will expand on them with Sasuke during the final stages of the manga dealing with the last problem in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

And to think, we still have potentially four more ocular powers to see, assuming Sasuke will retrieve Rinnegan in the other eye, and Madara obtains his left from Kamui world.

Right, Left, Both.

Bring it Kishi.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hax and completely unexpected.
> 
> Never thought it would work this way. I give Kishi points for creativity.



that's what makes it so hax, the stealth nature of it


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is creative but very stupid.
> 
> it is like innovation for the sake of innovation.
> 
> it is at the end a shadow clone.



The Limbo dimension is the explanation for his shadow's invisibility/invulnerability.

How is it unnecessary?


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke needs a strong long-range jutsu, too many times he gotta throw his sword and go back and pick it up.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> The Limbo dimension is the explanation for his shadow's invisibility/invulnerability.
> 
> How is it unnecessary?





again, i don't mind limbo giving this property to the clone but if the limbo dimension only exists for that one single jutsu then it's useless and an explanation kishi pulled out of his ass.

an entire world/dimension/plain was created.......................... for the use of a single jutsu.

it is like izanagi. only used twice in the series and mentioned once to be used by  RS. manga is reaching it's end and we still don't see it. 

or itachi's tatsuke. a  genjutsu sealing sword that oro was looking for but we still have 0 info about it's origin or how it works or how itachi found it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> again, i don't limbo giving this property to the clone but if the limbo dimension only exists for that one single jutsu then it's useless and an explanation kishi pulled out of his ass.
> 
> an entire world/dimension/plain was created.......................... for the use of a single jutsu.



An explanation pulled out of his ass?

WTF?

Dimension could exist already, and this power taps into it.

Sounds like you're complaining for the sake of complaining.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't particularly care about Limbo, so I don't either like it or dislike it.

However, Limbo "dimension" is either a spiritual dimension or a more advanced kamui version. We've known different dimensions for a while, the death god's which only the caster could see and its stomach pocket dimensions, Kamui in general, the narutoverse's afterlife, the frog / snake / slug territories have all been hinted as such since they can't be found by normal meanings, the tailed beasts gathering post, RS own dimension inside Naruto and Sasuke.

Since most of these (except Kamui) can be considered a spiritual dimension, I'd say Limbo is somethign like that. The only one that clashes with the rest is Kamui and it was introduced early enough not to be an issue.

This is not an asspull along the lines of 'omg souls posessing people for generations because they're speshul' which we had never seen before and conflicts with some of the themes of this manga.

EDIT: Tsukuyomi is not a dimension, or was it stated to be on the databooks? It's genjutsu and what victim / reader see is a physical representation of their thoughts, manipulated by the caster's chakra.



dungsi27 said:


> RS said that the tailed beasts will be united inside Naruto. I think he will keep them. That means Sasuke should keep his too



RS never said it was permanent and there is no reason why it would be.

Naruto will not keep the tailed beasts prisoners, not even if they 'don't mind it'. That is a ridiculous idea, when the only consistent thing about the tailed beasts is that they want to be free. Furthermore, the problem of the tailed beasts would just return once Naruto died and they spawned elsewhere. It must be taken cared of for these two reasons, otherwise that's bad writing.

These powers are too godly to keep, as it's also been implied by the plot. Either these two die at the end or the powers will be shelved once it's all over.


----------



## Laz'rus (Apr 21, 2014)

Crane said:


> So, not even the laws of reality apply to Sasuke anymore huh? *What kind of teleportation was that?*



The free agency kind. 



And Sasuke's Tomoe'd flavoured Rinnengan might suggest *enlightenment*


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> An explanation pulled out of his ass?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> *Dimension could exist already, and this power taps into it.*



the limbo dimension existed before? 


so the dimension that only RS powered people can see whom are only few and new to the manga is something that existed before?.

 yeah, totally existed before ck



> Sounds like you're complaining for the sake of complaining.


uh, the classic "it's cool and logical and everyone else is bitching if they say i am wrong" argument. you have sunk low, klue lol

he pulled it out of his ass and made it way too convoluted like izanami being nothing more than a super powerful genjutsu.

i will say it again and say it 100 times again. until the dimension of limbo is proven to be relevant and not a one time or time use for ONLY madara to use SOME jutsu, then the jutsu madara used is nothing more than a shadow clone with intangibility and invisibility perk and limbo is useless :ignoramus

it is like that creation of all things crap i am hearing here when all i see are rasengans and chidoris :33


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> again, i don't mind limbo giving this property to the clone but if the limbo dimension only exists for that one single jutsu then it's useless and an explanation kishi pulled out of his ass.
> 
> an entire world/dimension/plain was created.......................... for the use of a single jutsu.
> 
> ...



^___^



> Does anyone else think Limbo is connected to Tsukiyomi's world.  It seems more like the spirit world. Amaterasu represents the light of the material world and Tsukiyomi represents the darkness and this seems to be exactly like Tskiyomi in design. We know that inside the world of Tsukiyomi all damage seems real to the user.We see that in ino case any damage taken by the body that her "Spirit" is inhabiting gets transferred back to the original body as well. I can see Kishi really expanding on Limbo. And Since Kishi introduced the Sage Sensing drawback I can see some variants arising
> 
> *Limbo Hengoku:* Creating a shadow clone to do you bidding inside while your outside of Limbo. Perhaps limited to Taijutsu only.
> 
> ...



Limbo Amaterasu: Able to create any form or genjutsu monster or shape inside  of the world of limbo and bring it to the physical world. Its basically creating shape and form from nothing.

The Power of Limbo Could be the true power of The Doujutsu when you think about it. Powerful Yin type jutsu with limitless possibilities. That true Hax power. But of course if your doppleganger gets hurt you get hurt. Such a lovely double edged sword.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

At most, it's repetition, because Obito's skillset was essentially this. I have no idea why you lot think Limbo is creative. It's just (as of now) an exoteric version of Kamui. Or perhaps the bastard child of Kamui AND kage bunshin, sprinkled with mystic soul stuff.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> ^___^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i admit, that does sound interesting 

but................

kishi isn't that creative.


let's be honest. naruto using seals? use a rasengan. that doesn't even make any fucking sense  

sasuke's new jutsu? ST and black chidori............ ok, i like sasuke having ST but still


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's sword did more in this manga than most of the characters put together 

it has quite the blood collection there, the latest one being Sasuke's and Madara's, right through the chest


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know, I shouldn't have bothered.
> 
> If used for one jutsu, it's pulled out of his ass?
> 
> LMAO.



so far, it is used for one jutsu and there seems to be a weakness IN THE EXACT SAME CHAPTER THAT KISHI INTRODUCED LIMBO.  fuck, kishi didn't even wait another chapter for it 

it is like the DNA sword obito used. defeated the same chapter kishi introduced it.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> RS never said it was permanent and there is no reason why it would be.


The purpose of having the tailed beasts inside Naruto is to bring true peace,not to defeat super villain. Naruto will keep them as long as peace is still not reached,which is at least till the end of this manga.


ch1p said:


> Naruto will not keep the tailed beasts prisoners, not even if they 'don't mind it'. That is a ridiculous idea, when the only consistent thing about the tailed beasts is that they want to be free. Furthermore, the problem of the tailed beasts would just return once Naruto died and they spawned elsewhere. It must be taken cared of for these two reasons, otherwise that's bad writing.


They do not necessarily want to be free anymore. And after Naruto dies he can always choose a successor to hold them.

Kinda like in Avatar the last airbender,with an extremely powerful being maintaining peace & order. Have you watched that series?


ch1p said:


> These powers are too godly to keep, as it's also been implied by the plot. Either these two die at the end or the powers will be shelved once it's all over.



If from now on they are not gonna fight anyone else but against each other then there is no problem with them having such power


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> so far, it is used for one jutsu and there seems to be a weakness IN THE EXACT SAME CHAPTER THAT KISHI INTRODUCED LIMBO.  fuck, kishi didn't even wait another chapter for it
> 
> it is like the DNA sword obito used. defeated the same chapter kishi introduced it.



I hadn't realized Kishi introduced Limbo this week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

fucking sword stabbed through juubi itself


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> fucking sword stabbed through juubi itself



you mean the juubi jin......... who is more powerful than the juubi


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean the juubi jin......... who is more powerful than the juubi


it stabbed both at once


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara enters Kamui world and retrieves his eye.

Perfect cliff hanger.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke got revenge on Madara stabbing him through the chest with his sword. 

By doing the same thing. 

Sasuke is an avenger.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke got revenge on Madara stabbing him through the chest with his sword.
> 
> By doing the same thing.
> 
> Sasuke is an avenger.



Minor inconvenience to an immortal Juubi Jinchuuriki. :ignoramus


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke got revenge on Madara stabbing him through the chest with his sword.
> 
> By doing the same thing.
> 
> Sasuke is an avenger.



yea except it didnt do shit beside poke him


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> yea except it didnt do shit beside poke him



Sasuke was lacking hatred. Unlike before:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Minor inconvenience to an immortal Juubi Jinchuuriki. :ignoramus



the juubi jin got one upped by a  senjutsuless, chakraless, sage chakraless sword


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

dat sword, only Orochimaru could gift Sasuke with something like that 


sneaking inside of ppl's bodies


----------



## Crane (Apr 21, 2014)

Rift said:


> The free agency kind.
> 
> 
> 
> And Sasuke's Tomoe'd flavoured Rinnengan might suggest *enlightenment*




I can believe people are still buying into this. What's tengu about Sasuke?  nothing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

It seems as if each Rinnegan awakens their own jutsu? Good because this ensures Sasuke won't end up using Limbo if he awakens a second Rinnegan.

No overlap.

However, I always thought the Juubi's eye would be capable of using any and all ocular jutsu.

Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> i seriously am wondering now if oro made that sword from a core of a dying star, the same material used in thor's hammer?
> 
> it would make sense as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!! itachi uses tricks and lies like loki


the sword of kusanagi , one of Japan's imperial regalia, together with the magatama and the yata mirror

dat sword is a legend


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Crane said:


> I can believe people are still buying into this. What's tengu about Sasuke?  nothing.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


>



that is only looks though


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> The purpose of having the tailed beasts inside Naruto is to bring true peace,not to defeat super villain. Naruto will keep them as long as peace is still not reached,which is at least till the end of this manga.
> 
> They do not necessarily want to be free anymore. And after Naruto dies he can always choose a successor to hold them.
> 
> ...



When Naruto dies, shit will happen then, because the tailed beast will spawn elsewhere and the wars for them will just start all over again.

They don't necessarily want to be free anymore? Stockholm's Syndrome as its finest. You may be okay with that, but I'm not.

I have not watched avatar and I don't intend to.

Why wouldn't they fight others? Everyone is going to fall into line with the messiah? Not even Jesus was that good. What will happen when they die? Peace is not established by force. Peace is established by compromise.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Sasuke needs a strong long-range jutsu, too many times he gotta throw his sword and go back and pick it up.



Sword was the safest bet in that situation. I'm sure he didn't want to accidentally injure Naruto.


----------



## Callen (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> *It seems as if each Rinnegan awakens their own jutsu?* Good because this ensures Sasuke won't end up using Limbo if he awakens a second Rinnegan.



Hagoromo's Chibaku tensei  second-handed in Madara's Rinnengan when Nagato fought Naruto


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2014)

I finally realized what Limbo reminded me of. 

The Necromonger soul power from Chronicles of Riddick only invisible. Also the power of some old karate master from some movie I can't remember the name of.

Also I got to agree about Sasuke's sword cutting MAdara. Damn thing couldn't cut through Raikages lightning shroud with Chidori flow but cut into Juubi jin Madara who barley got cut by YRS. 

Seems a little silly to me really.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara enters Kamui world and retrieves his eye.
> 
> Perfect cliff hanger.



This is what I'm thinking as well (entering Kamui land). Would be largely unexpected.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Callen said:


> Hagoromo's Chibaku tensei  second-handed in Madara's Rinnengan when Nagato fought Naruto



Six Paths Jutsu are probably standard.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

nah, Sasuke just really likes to throw that sword

He could have used that chidori long sword a long time ago, combined now with sage powers


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> nah, Sasuke just really likes to throw that sword
> 
> He could have used that chidori long sword a long time ago, combined now with sage powers



Forgot about that jutsu.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> This is what I'm thinking as well (entering Kamui land). Would be largely unexpected.



it'll happen eventually. madara is not going down with just 1 eye


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 21, 2014)

Kakashi's left eye is getting blind... Sasuke's left eye matches Madara's... Obito may crush Madara's Rinnegan... .

So will Sasuke lose his eye to Madara and obtain Kakashi's?

Also I hope - but doubt - that the remaining four pages tell us why on earth Naruto grabbed the Hiraishin kunai.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

i think that Madara will go into Kamui land, arrive to find Sakura almost destroying Obito's face

and then when he goes to stop, Sasuke and Naruto will appear right there in position to protect them, and it will be dat WTF moment


----------



## Callen (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Six Paths Jutsu are probably standard.



and the 4 higher realms people have been going off on?:amazed


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi's left eye is getting blind... Sasuke's left eye matches Madara's... Obito may crush Madara's Rinnegan... .
> 
> So will Sasuke lose his eye to Madara and obtain Kakashi's?
> 
> Also I hope - but doubt - that the remaining four pages tell us why on earth Naruto grabbed the Hiraishin kunai.



There is no way he can lose a power he just obtained from Rikudou.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi's left eye is getting blind... Sasuke's left eye matches Madara's... *Obito may crush Madara's Rinnegan... .*



Not a chance lol. the percent of that happening is literally 0.

Sasuke also isn't losing his eye.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> it'll happen eventually. madara is not going down with just 1 eye



I agree he's going to get the other eye one way or another. Entering Kamuiland would be a huge cliffhanger and even I kind of want to see it.

just pains me to think the end of Obito could finally be coming 


*Spoiler*: __ 



until he gets revived by Mads' RT of course


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi's left eye is getting blind... Sasuke's left eye matches Madara's... Obito may crush Madara's Rinnegan... .
> 
> So will Sasuke lose his eye to Madara and obtain Kakashi's?
> 
> Also I hope - but doubt - that the remaining four pages tell us why on earth Naruto grabbed the Hiraishin kunai.


well Madara changed his mind just in this chapter

Kishi seems to have addressed it to clean it up

i think he will manage to recover his eye before its destroyed


i doubt that Kishi will take this eye from Sasuke because from the looks of it, if Madara gets it and Sasuke loose it, the balance will be destroyed. This eye seems to be necessary by their side for them to even have hope of in fact defeating Madara


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> There is no way he can lose a power he just obtained from Rikudou.



I doubt so too thinking about it. Though I won't be surprised if Madara would attempt to try to get his eye considering he realised there's a connection between himself and Sasuke.

From the looks of it, only those with Indra's chakra can awaken the straight tomoe Sharingan.



T-Bag said:


> Not a chance lol. the percent of that happening is literally 0.
> 
> Sasuke also isn't losing his eye.



As much as I hate to admit it, Madara _might_ lose the Rinnegan Obito has. I'm not too thrilled about that. =/


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> I agree he's going to get the other eye one way or another. Entering Kamuiland would be a huge cliffhanger and even I kind of want to see it.
> 
> just pains me to think the end of Obito could finally be coming
> 
> ...



madara can't enter kamui land given how hard he was trying not to let obito escape, but he can use black zetsu to force obito to teleport out



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, Madara _might_ lose the Rinnegan Obito has. I'm not too thrilled about that. =/



u worried for nothin. might as well say madara will win in the end


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Madara will go into Kamui land, arrive to find Sakura almost destroying Obito's face
> 
> *and then when he goes to stop, Sasuke and Naruto will appear right there in position to protect them, and it will be dat WTF moment*



holy shit yes the battle continues in kamuiland. Would even give Kishi a reason to explain the dimension a bit since it's still such a mystery.



T-Bag said:


> madara can't enter kamui land given how hard he was trying not to let obito escape, but he can use black zetsu to force obito to teleport out


Yeah probably but I'd even be okay with Kishi giving him the ability to now that he's absorbed the god tree or something. W/e. Would be epic if it did happen.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara can't enter kamui land given how hard he was trying not to let obito escape, but he can use black zetsu to force obito to teleport out
> 
> 
> 
> u worried for nothin



Or he could use Kakashi.

Black rods FTW.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

If Madara gets his other eye then it'll officially be his 5th power up since he's revived. That means it'll take Madara 5 power ups and he'll still lose to Naruto and Sasuke who will only have received 1. 

That is too much. 

But being a major Naruto/Sasuke fan, I won't be mad. 

Obito also won't be dying until after Naruto stops the war and they have their final talk, same with Obito and Kakashi so if his eye is taken out then chances are then something will be at play keeping him alive. People have been predicting Obito's death since he was revealed in chapter 600 so with that said, he's going to be fine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I doubt so too thinking about it. Though I won't be surprised if Madara would attempt to try to get his eye considering he realised there's a connection between himself and Sasuke.
> 
> From the looks of it, only those with Indra's chakra can awaken the straight tomoe Sharingan.
> 
> ...


did you see the missing page? it was exacly the page that Madara went for Sasuke's eye


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

Callen said:


> and the 4 higher realms people have been going off on?:amazed



Three sharingan rings, and the colour red (or the fourth ring if it wasn't a art error). That's four. 



Klue said:


> There is no way he can lose a power he just obtained from Rikudou.



Why not? This would be a worthy plot twist to which we haven't seen in a while. It would also give Naruto the opportunity to justify why this damn series is named after _him_.

Not that I want this, I'm perfectly content with the series pandering to cooperation for once. However, what if some shit like this happens again? There have been predictions of bookends for years now and Kakashi / Obito are bookends for wave arc as well.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I doubt so too thinking about it. Though I won't be surprised if Madara would attempt to try to get his eye considering he realised there's a connection between himself and Sasuke.
> 
> From the looks of it, only those with Indra's chakra can awaken the straight tomoe Sharingan.



Proof Spiralgan doesn't exist?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> did you see the missing page? it was exacly the page that Madara went for Sasuke's eye



Yep. And Madara paid the price which is why he probably will go after Obito's eye first.


----------



## Ch1pp (Apr 21, 2014)

LOL. Naruto's confusion when Sasuke teleported.

Battledome ready: Sauce as the fastest ninja is looking good.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or he could use Kakashi.
> 
> Black rods FTW.



Yeah that's an option too, but far less likely

black zetsu will finish the job he started


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

This chapter is confusing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Yeah that's an option too, but far less likely
> 
> black zetsu will finish the job he started



Black Zetsu is a failure. It's all up to Madara now.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Black Zetsu is a failure. It's all up to Madara now.



"the'yre underestimating black zetsus power"


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

this has to be the most confusing chapter since the Izanami one


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> "the'yre underestimating black zetsus power"



Look at him now. He even loss the Nine Tails.

What a loser.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Look at him now. He even loss the Nine Tails.
> 
> What a loser.



Well the apple dosen't fall from the tree.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> When Naruto dies, shit will happen then, because the tailed beast will spawn elsewhere and the wars for them will just start all over again.


Not if Naruto gave the beasts to his successor before he died.,like how they changed Jinchurikis in the villages


ch1p said:


> They don't necessarily want to be free anymore? Stockholm's Syndrome as its finest. You may be okay with that, but I'm not.


Like I told you in our last conversation many things in this manga happen against our will. apart from accepting it and move on what else can we do?


ch1p said:


> I have not watched avatar and I don't intend to.


You dont need to then,just know that the concept is the same:A godlike warrior in charge of keeing peace & order,punishing anyone who distortes stability


ch1p said:


> Why wouldn't they fight others? Everyone is going to fall into line with the messiah? Not even Jesus was that good. What will happen when they die? Peace is not established by force. Peace is established by compromise.



I meant Naruto & Sasuke fighting each other.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh shit. I think Black Zetsu is actually a creation from Madara's world of Limbo. Earlier I was stating on how Limbo is the Spiritual world overlapping the physical world. Its practically the Genjutsu plane similar to the Realm of tsukiyomi.  I also thought of different limbo attacks so it wouldn't be created for one jutsu clone(Addy Xp) and I called it Limbo Amaterasu(The light of the material world while Tsukiyomi is the darkness of the spiritual). But What if Black Zetsu is that Yin power that produces Limbo. That instead of creating a Yin Clone inside the spiritual realm you create a yin clone in the physical realm. But since its Pure yin it has no real life force of its own. Which is why B. Zetsu has to cling to bodies to be efficient.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. I think Black Zetsu is actually a creation from Madara's world of Limbo. Earlier I was stating on how Limbo is the Spiritual world overlapping the physical world. Its practically the Genjutsu plane similar to the Realm of tsukiyomi.  I also thought of different limbo attacks so it wouldn't be created for one jutsu clone(Addy Xp) and I called it Limbo Amaterasu(The light of the material world while Tsukiyomi is the darkness of the spiritual). But What if Black Zetsu is that Yin power that produces Limbo. That instead of creating a Yin Clone inside the spiritual realm you create a yin clone in the physical realm. But since its Pure yin it has no real life force of its own. Which is why B. Zetsu has to cling to bodies to be efficient.



Very possible. 

At the same time given this is Kishi we're talking about, I won't doubt that Black Zetsu came from a prototype of one of Kaguya's subjects. He always connects things even if everything doesn't need to be connected.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Not if Naruto gave the beasts to his successor before he died.,like how they changed Jinchurikis in the villages



Yeah, and this is why we both differ. I recognise the tailed beasts as sentient beings, not as luggage inheritance.



> Like I told you in our last conversation many things in this manga happen against our will. apart from accepting it and move on what else can we do?



Considering we both have no idea how it's going to be like, that advice also applies to you.



> You dont need to then,just know that the concept is the same:A godlike warrior in charge of keeing peace & order,punishing anyone who distortes stability



Yes, and that's terrible.



> I meant Naruto & Sasuke fighting each other.



I asked you what happens when they die.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Madara will go into Kamui land, arrive to find Sakura almost destroying Obito's face
> 
> and then when he goes to stop, Sasuke and Naruto will appear right there in position to protect them, and it will be dat WTF moment



By destroying his face, i assume you mean  . But i think this chapter will end with Sasuke doing something crazy, at least i hope so


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

btw i wonder if Madara will make a comeback this chapter still

but considering what he thought, he seems to believe that get his other rinnegan is the priority now, so i dont know


also Sasuke's reaction is different from Naruto's, so he saw something when Madara escaped


----------



## joshhookway (Apr 21, 2014)

I remembered how everyone bitched about Limbo Hengoku, saying it was a shinra tensei clone. Now we finally realize what the technique actually does.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> By destroying his face, i assume you mean  . But i think this chapter will end with Sasuke doing something crazy, at least i hope so


would be cool if this chapter ended with Sasuke somehow having to activate his susanoo armor and complete the show-off, in a similar way to what Naruto did before activating his mode

its named after him, its his turn to parallel, so this could be the case


----------



## Weapon (Apr 21, 2014)

It all comes down to where Madara vanished to this chapter. How many pages left to be shown, 2 or 3?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Look at him now. He even loss the Nine Tails.
> 
> What a loser.



yeah u right. he's a worthless piece of shit



Weapon said:


> It all comes down to where Madara vanished to this chapter. How many pages left to be shown, 2 or 3?



madara dashed up.

and 4 pages


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. I think Black Zetsu is actually a creation from Madara's world of Limbo. Earlier I was stating on how Limbo is the Spiritual world overlapping the physical world. Its practically the Genjutsu plane similar to the Realm of tsukiyomi.  I also thought of different limbo attacks so it wouldn't be created for one jutsu clone(Addy Xp) and I called it Limbo Amaterasu(The light of the material world while Tsukiyomi is the darkness of the spiritual). But What if Black Zetsu is that Yin power that produces Limbo. That instead of creating a Yin Clone inside the spiritual realm you create a yin clone in the physical realm. But since its Pure yin it has no real life force of its own. Which is why B. Zetsu has to cling to bodies to be efficient.


maybe Madara has been putting a physical yin body version of his limbo self around?


----------



## calimike (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke has 9 tomoe in previous chapter



Sasuke has 6 tomoe in current chapter


He lost 3 tomoe after he charged? not sure about it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2014)

^its like i said...every time he uses the ability a tomoe vanishes.

he used it 3 times this chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah his tomoe probably vanishes every time he uses his ability. It likely has a recharge time.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^its like i said...every time he uses the ability a tomoe vanishes.
> 
> he used it 3 times this chapter.



I checked out this chapter and the tomeos don't disappear. they are 6 from the beginning  of the chapter right to the end.
in the first pages you can see that Sasuke uses the ability with 6 tomeos in the first page and afterwards in the second page after the power was used the eye remains with 6 tomeos.
It seems as if the 9 tomeos of last chapter were an art error. Kishis intention was having him with 6 tomeos.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

calimike said:


> Sasuke has 9 tomoe in previous chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kishi been doing this with the juubi's eye since the beginning

sometimes he draws 9 rings, sometimes 6


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2014)

Possibly with every use of his Rinnegan, he loses the tomoes as it comes closer and closer to a true Rinnegan?


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Possibly with every use of his Rinnegan, he loses the tomoes as it comes closer and closer to a true Rinnegan?



he is not losing any tomeos,There are art errors all around but at least going by this chapter, kishi seems to depict Sasuke with 6 tomeos from start of the chapter to finish.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2014)

9 rings

*Spoiler*: __ 







6 rings


9 rings



6 rings



9 rings


kishi been doing this forever. this isnt new, nor does it mean anything. i hate stupid theories


----------



## Frosch (Apr 21, 2014)

Call me crazy but it looks like the last pic has 12 tomoes


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^its like i said...every time he uses the ability a tomoe vanishes.
> 
> he used it 3 times this chapter.



Um...no. Guys, these are clearly not the final draft. The art isn't up to par with their usual standards and there are too many errors and inconsistencies, especially with the tomoe. Those will be fixed when the chapter comes out, so we should hold off on the wacky theories. Yesterday, before the trans came out, people were claiming that sasuke had found a way to combine tsukiyomi, izanagi and izanami at the same time -_-

Seriously


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2014)

calimike said:


> Sasuke has 9 tomoe in previous chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its turning into the real rinnegan now.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2014)

I call inconsistency.



vered said:


> I checked out this chapter and the tomeos don't disappear. they are 6 from the beginning  of the chapter right to the end.



I said this when the spoilers came out. I also asked where the 9 tomoe eyes were in this chapter and nobody answered. Yet 40 pages later there are still people insisting that he lost tomoes along the way. We'll have a new thread and people will still be on this.

EDIT:



Everyone picking on 9 tomoe (where lol) when nobody noticed Kishi drew his eye without tomoes _twice_.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 21, 2014)

Kishi gives no fucks


----------



## mrsaphen (Apr 21, 2014)

The Prodigy said:


> Kishi gives no fucks



And so should we.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 21, 2014)

The Prodigy said:


> Kishi gives no fucks



For him it's just a job but obviously nerds take it very seriously.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 21, 2014)

Crane said:


> I can believe people are still buying into this. What's tengu about Sasuke?  nothing.


 Who cares about tengu?




It's all about Housoushi now, the motherfucking exorcist.:ignoramus 

Sasuke has four eyes, motherfuckers:

-Itachi's Mangekyo
-Sasuke's Mangekyo
-Base Rinnegan
-Shinju Rinnegan


.:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

why are people over analysing an unfinished sketch?

if this is the case, lets talk about more important matters: Sasuke's eyelashes are not there

did Sasuke loose his eyelashes?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> why are people over analysing an unfinished sketch?


These aren't sketches they are the actual pages from the chapter people said the same thing when we saw Gai's Midnight Dragon and it turned out too be the real thing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> These aren't sketches they are the actual pages from the chapter people said the same thing when we saw Gai's Midnight Dragon and it turned out too be the real thing.


its unfinished, the lines are not fully done

we might get some details finished when the chapter come out


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2014)

I doubt it's unfinished. Chapters are done with some weeks in advance, otherwise there would be problems in meeting deadlines.

It's true they could be using old sketches of it though, but they were surelly made a few weeks ago.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> did Sasuke loose his eyelashes?



Every teleport causes his eyelashes to fall off, but they regenerate over time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

the line is not as consistent as it should be 

if i recall, last week it was like this too

the night moth one is problematic because it was the first time that it was drawn

but Sasuke and the others are drawn over and over again and this line looks too thin/incomplete to be the finished material


btw what could be the case also is that we are used to scans. Are these pages some kind of digital release?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2014)

It's Kishi fucking up the art work 

Why is that so hard for some people to comprehend?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Four eyes is the final Susano'o.:ignoramus


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Yeah, and this is why we both differ. I recognise the tailed beasts as sentient beings, not as luggage inheritance.


Apparently I am thinking along the line with Kishi,given the way things are goin now

You still dont understand. We are discussing facts and prediction,of what is "likely to be", not what you or I want it to be. For example here yes I also dont like it that Naruto will keep the tailed beasts. I think that sucks,but I recognize that it is the more likely outcome.


ch1p said:


> Considering we both have no idea how it's going to be like, that advice also applies to you.


I already took that advice long ago.Its


ch1p said:


> Yes, and that's terrible.


Whether it is terrible is irrelevant.


ch1p said:


> I asked you what happens when they die.



Probably Naruto will have a successor who will be the new Jinchuriki of all the tailed beasts

Sasuke has no such successor (or maybe his son will inherit his rinnegan, Im not sure).


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

damn, how i miss black haired Mads

if he had black hair still, this fight would look so much more awesome


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 22, 2014)

Tomoes are drawn by assistants, you talk as if Kishimoto draws this shit by himself. When they become famous they get many assistants who draw backgrounds and details. We've seen kid Obito with 3 tomoes instead of 2 because an assistant made a mistake which was corrected in tankobon version. Stop arguing about these stupid things and insulting Kishimoto, and learn how manga are created in Japan


----------



## The Undying (Apr 22, 2014)

Kishimoto's art quality is about as consistent as a fucking bowel movement after a Mexican fiesta.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that Sasuke's Rinnegan has 6 tomoe and was never a 9 tomoe Rinnegan.



The tomoe could have been hidden in this panel, but I think it was 6 tomoe here as well. I'm guessing that the page that follows contains an art error.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Kishimoto's art quality is about as consistent as a fucking bowel movement after a Mexican fiesta.



Never no where as bad as Oda's


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm pretty hyped. Now that Madara can no longer rely on the Gudoudama he's actually starting to use jutsu again.

I've always wished that either he or Obito would use Juubi powered jutsu before, and now it looks like we'll finally get to see some.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Have we seriously reached 78 pages of people complaining about how many tomoe Sasuke's eye has?
Oh my, I remember how hardcore people raged when Obito stood next to the Hokage mountain when it had Minato's face carved there!
People need to calm down, when a tankobon release comes into fruition Kishimoto goes and corrects everything, he even rewrites panels and etc, to be honest the online chapters aren't very truthful compared to the official release art/paneling.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm pretty hyped. Now that Madara can no longer rely on the Gudoudama he's actually starting to use jutsu again.
> 
> I've always wished that either he or Obito would use Juubi powered jutsu before, and now it looks like we'll finally get to see some.



Yeah Im pleased too,although the jutsus Madara showed in this chapter do not seem to be very special,at least we are treated with something different


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Have we seriously reached 78 pages of people complaining about how many tomoe Sasuke's eye has?
> Oh my, I remember how hardcore people raged when Obito stood next to the Hokage mountain when it had Minato's face carved there!
> People need to calm down, when a tankobon release comes into fruition Kishimoto goes and corrects everything, he even rewrites panels and etc, to be honest the online chapters aren't very truthful compared to the official release art/paneling.



31 pages


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Even though that's a lot less, it still pains me that literally probably 100 people are still debating this for over 31 pages.

doesn't everyone remember how inconsistent Kishi and his assistants are when it comes to eyes? They usually fix this up in tankobon release, so don't fret!


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Even though that's a lot less, it still pains me that literally probably 100 people are still debating this for over 31 pages.
> 
> doesn't everyone remember how inconsistent Kishi and his assistants are when it comes to eyes? They usually fix this up in tankobon release, so don't fret!



Haha man I have 50 posts per page enabled, thus me saying 31.

Besides it wasn't just about the eyes no? It was about what Sasuke is actually doing and about Limbo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Who cares about tengu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait until his other eye becomes Rinnegan. You gonna be mad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Sasuke's Rinnegan has 6 tomoe and was never a 9 tomoe Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> The tomoe could have been hidden in this panel, but I think it was 6 tomoe here as well. I'm guessing that the page that follows contains an art error.


it would be strange to have an error exacly on that painel, when it was showing the eye closely, and imo, making parallel with the image on Naruto's back (9 tomoes+rinnegan circles)


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it would be strange to have an error exacly on that painel, when it was showing the eye closely, and imo, making parallel with the image on Naruto's back (9 tomoes+rinnegan circles)



Seeing only one Rinnegan and 9-tomoes leads me to believe it really is a one-eyed Rinnegan.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> damn, how i miss black haired Mads
> 
> if he had black hair still, this fight would look so much more awesome



The white long hair is about the only trait left that shows Madaras evil though,just like a demon


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> The white long hair is about the only trait left that shows Madaras evil though,just like a demon



White is a devil trait?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

oh god, Jiraya


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Am I the only one dying from the wait?
Having spoilers this teasing really sucks.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> White is a devil trait?



No,but white long hair can be.

I dont know about you guys, but I have watched several Japanese mangas and played several games where the final boss ended up being ancient demons with white long hair.

It can be just an impression of mine though



Jeαnne said:


> oh god, Jiraya



J-man does look kinda evil,from behind,somehow lol


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

onimusha friend


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Am I the only one dying from the wait?
> Having spoilers this teasing really sucks.



Waiting to see what awesomeness Madara pulls on the final four pages. If he could somehow make it into Kamui realm, at the very least.

He'll definitely retrieve his remaining eye.


Inb4 Sage Chakra can counter Kamui's phasing.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Plus Jiraiya headband had horns 

And he was a sennin


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Blink-kun, I wonder why Madara won't use his Choku-Tomoe powers. 

Probably stronger with his Rinnegan.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> If he could somehow make it into Kamui realm, at the very least.
> 
> He'll definitely retrieve his remaining eye.



Most likely, why else would they reveal a majority of the chapter except for the last couple of pages like that with there being a two-week break once this chapter is out. 

BZ time to shine.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Most likely, why else would they reveal a majority of the chapter except for the last couple of pages like that with there being a two-week break once this chapter is out.
> 
> BZ time to shine.



Black Zetsu is a failure. Madara is forced to do everything himself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> No,but white long hair can be.
> 
> I dont know about you guys, but I have watched several Japanese mangas and played several games where the final boss ended up being ancient demons with white long hair.
> 
> ...


and he was a perv


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

"And that's not the only change. These guys gave birth to distinct ocular jutsu."

:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

So Jeanne, what do think of the Rinnegan's distinct ocular jutsu? 

Pleased with Sasuke-kun's powers?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Pfft. Rinnegan, when he's fapping over the ems.:ignoramus


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Waiting to see what awesomeness Madara pulls on the final four pages. If he could somehow make it into Kamui realm, at the very least.
> 
> He'll definitely retrieve his remaining eye.
> 
> ...



More like he took his Rinbo to a new level. I think he vanished into his Limbo world or something. At the end there was a panel showing Sasuke seeing something in Limbo


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Black Zetsu is a failure. Madara is forced to do everything himself.



Might not be, that's why it might be his time to shine. Obito goes to give Sakura his eye to destroy, BZ detaches, snatches the eye then kills Obito as Madara somehow arrives. RIP. Obito Death / Sakura life on the line cliffhanger.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Might not be, that's why it might be his time to shine. Obito goes to give Sakura his eye to destroy, BZ detaches, snatches the eye then kills Obito as Madara somehow arrives. RIP. Obito Death / Sakura life on the line cliffhanger.



You doubt Sakura's strength?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

obito definitely needs to die now, and im not even hating anymore. he had spotlight, closure, and he redeemed himself. madara needs to snatch that eye quickly and dispose of him


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Pfft. Rinnegan, when he's fapping over the ems.:ignoramus



Pfft. Not fapping over the EMS while using Rinnegan. :ignoramus


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Sakura: So what did you want to ask me Obito!?
Obito: Well here goes....
/cuts back to battle field
Madara: WITH THIS I'LL BRING BACK OBITO WHO HAS MY EYES!
/foot exits Kamui realm
Madara: WHUT!?
Sasuke and Naruto: OH NO!

Sakura has Obito's eyes.

10/10 A+++ Five stars, critical acclaim


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Pfft. Not fapping over the EMS while using Rinnegan. :ignoramus


You need new light.:ignoramus


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> obito definitely needs to die now, and im not even hating anymore. he had spotlight, closure, and he redeemed himself. madara needs to snatch that eye quickly and dispose of him



Basically what I said is the best way for him to exit the series now, he has met all the pre-requisites for dying. It also makes BZ not seem dumb and gives Madara his final eye at the same time while having a good cliffhanger.



Klue said:


> You doubt Sakura's strength?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> More like he took his Rinbo to a new level. I think he vanished into his Limbo world or something.



Not sure he improved his Limbo. His greatest feat was repelling the 9 Bijuu. 




dungsi27 said:


> At the end there was a panel showing Sasuke seeing something in Limbo



I too noticed.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not sure he improved his Limbo. His greatest feat was repelling the 9 Bijuu.


Or just a Limbo jutsu he had not used yet. It is used defensively this time



Klue said:


> I too noticed.



Yeah thats why I said it must have something to do with Limbo. I dont hink Sasukes rinnegan can see Kamuiland


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You need new light.:ignoramus



Madara needs another Rinnegan. :ignoramus


"_It might not be a bad idea for me to take your eyes until I get my Rinnegan back._"

:ignoramus


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 22, 2014)

I dont get how 9 madara clones repelled all the bijuu's at a same time. Both are same jutsu right?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I dont get how 9 madara clones repelled all the bijuu's at a same time. Both are same jutsu right?



A clone stood in the center and used Shinra Tensei.

Best guess.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 22, 2014)

the lines above Naruto and Sasuke made me think Madara just jumped directly upwards


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> and he was a perv



We are all perverts,more or less


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> A clone stood in the center and used Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Best guess.



why need a  clone for it?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

John Connor said:


> the lines above Naruto and Sasuke made me think Madara just jumped directly upwards



I can see the jump lines. Don't know why Naruto and Sasuke are still facing forward though.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Which opens my curiosity meter up as well, do you all think we will ever get to see Nagato level Rinnegan ever again?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Which opens my curiosity meter up as well, do you all think we will ever get to see Nagato level Rinnegan ever again?



I hope not.

Don't want to see Six Paths spamming, unless all of the techniques are different.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> onimusha friend


it is this reason why capcom is in shit right now 

no onimusha, megaman or anything fans want


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> why need a  clone for it?



So the original doesn't have to move, and can seal the Bijuu a moment after.

Besides, the Bijuu will see him coming and prepare.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Don't want to see Six Paths spamming, unless all of the techniques are different.



i agree but we need to see sasuke at least use those paths even if once because obito never used any of them if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> i agree but we need to see sasuke at least use those paths even if once because obito never used any of them if my memory serves me right.



Do not want.

Show me all new abilities.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> So the original doesn't have to move, and can seal the Bijuu a moment after.
> 
> Besides, the Bijuu will see him coming and prepare.



why no just make shinra tense have range? we already saw it can level a village and nagato's use of the rennigan isn't as powerful as madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> why no just make shinra tense have range? we already saw it can level a village and nagato's use of the rennigan isn't as powerful as madara.



Kishi was trying to be creative. I think he succeeded.

Did not expect Limbo to work this way.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Which opens my curiosity meter up as well, do you all think we will ever get to see Nagato level Rinnegan ever again?



Unfortunately no.

Obito and Madara suck at using it and Sasuke will probably be no different.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Do not want.
> 
> Show me all new abilities.



we are in the second chapter of naruto and sasu ke getting their powers. 

naruto got two rasengans and the second one looks like kishi telling his fans "fuck you, i love rasengan ".

sasuke got teleportation. i am impressed with that but his second jutsu is a black chidori.

in other words................ new jutsu my ass :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> we are in the second chapter of naruto and sasu ke getting their powers.
> 
> naruto got two rasengans and the second one looks like kishi telling his fans "fuck you, i love rasengan ".
> 
> ...



New jutsu from the Rinnegan, Addy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi was trying to be creative. I think he succeeded.
> 
> Did not expect Limbo to work this way.



it's creative alright............. but shitty  

kind of like how kishi uses the rasengan this chapter. sand sealing rasengan. the sealing part was creative but that doesn't make the sand raasengan look less silly 

it is just a bunch of sand in naruto's arm lol


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> New jutsu from the Rinnegan, Addy.



yes, a better ST is indeed rennigan worthy


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> I can see the jump lines. Don't know why Naruto and Sasuke are still facing forward though.


i am wondering if at least Sasuke is seeing something else

Naruto seems surprised with a !?, but Sasuke seems to be seeing something happen



Addy is happy with ST Sauce, i can feel


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> we are in the second chapter of naruto and sasu ke getting their powers.
> 
> naruto got two rasengans and the second one looks like kishi telling his fans "fuck you, i love rasengan ".
> 
> ...



the new variations are new jutsus.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i am wondering if at least Sasuke is seeing something else
> 
> Naruto seems surprised with a !?, but Sasuke seems to be seeing something happen



Probably the Limbo Madara attacking them?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2014)

also Shukaku can use Magnet Style?


----------



## Marsala (Apr 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> also Shukaku can use Magnet Style?



At least it explains why Gaara's dad got the rings around his eyes when he activated his Jiton. It's derived from Shuukaku.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> also Shukaku can use Magnet Style?



Apparently, the answer is yes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> also Shukaku can use Magnet Style?



Random, I know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2014)

Marsala said:


> At least it explains why Gaara's dad got the rings around his eyes when he activated his Jiton. It's derived from Shuukaku.



well Toroi could also use it so i guess like Lava Style there a tailed beast version and a bloodline one.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 22, 2014)

so how long until naruto and sasuke unleash a 9 bijuu full transformation covered in gedo mazo and perfect susanoo armor surrounded by amaterasu flames wielding an enton sword surrounded by mini black bijuudamas all in sage mode?


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> the new variations are new jutsus.



no, they are not 

sealing rasengan is a new jut........ no, he is just using something gaara already did with sand but now he is using sage chakra with it.

teleportation is ne......... no, it is just a better kamui/harishen to be honest.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Addy is happy with ST Sauce, i can feel



I'm more of a balsamico & olive oil kind of guy, but then there's no arguing about taste, now is there


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> so how long until naruto and sasuke unleash a 9 bijuu full transformation covered in gedo mazo and perfect susanoo armor surrounded by amaterasu flames wielding an enton sword surrounded by mini black bijuudamas all in sage mode?



The time Madara unleashes his own megazord 

From this perspective, this fight could finally end more like Power Rangers/TTGL than like Dbz...


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Mariko said:


> The time Madara unleashes his own megazord
> 
> From this perspective, this fight could finally end more like Power Rangers/TTGL than like Dbz...



Juubi Jinchuuriki Susano'o / Chakra Mecha.....


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke proposed to use their new powers gained from Sage, Naruto uses Jiton Rasengan - does it mean Naruto can only channel bijuu's abilities (lava, magnet etc.) because Sage shared his power and this was one of its main purposes and features?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Sasuke proposed to use their new powers gained from Sage, does it mean Naruto can only channel bijuu's abilities (lava, magnet etc.) because Sage shared his power and this was one of its main purposes and features?



I guess.

Both of Naruto's new Rasengans seem to come from his right hand. Though, I believe he usually uses that hand anyway.

Time will tell.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 22, 2014)

Yay, how many times i told you, madara is not the final villain and naruto and sasuke will fight till the end


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Sasuke proposed to use their new powers gained from Sage, Naruto uses Jiton Rasengan - does it mean Naruto can only channel bijuu's abilities (lava, magnet etc.) because Sage shared his power and this was one of its main purposes and features?



Maybe. Sasuke did mention their gained powers while showing off the black chidori powered by the Yin power of the sage. Perhaps Naruto can only channel the bijuus powers through his powered up hand, we'll have to wait and see on that one.
He also saved Gai life by using the Yang power.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke is supposed to be eyes+chakra
Naruto is body+spiritual/natural energy

At least  that's what Obito said during Kage summit arc, Kishi could have changed his mind, 5 or 7 times since then...


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Apr 22, 2014)

I miss black hair Mads and when will Obito finally leave



shyakugaun said:


> Never no where as bad as Oda's



*Spoiler*: __ 



What about Oda's/OP's art is bad? Normally I wouldn't get defensive but he is nowhere near Kishi tier. OP has some of the most consistently good shounen art.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i am wondering if at least Sasuke is seeing something else
> 
> Naruto seems surprised with a !?, but Sasuke seems to be seeing something happen
> 
> ...



it's not that sasuke has ST as much as kishi one upped me with this.

we expected naruto to get ST and a lot of people said it for many years............. now sasuke has it. a troll move 


but i wont lie, i was always a fan of "teleport yourself in the place of another object" ability since i first saw it many years ago by cole on charmed  although, his seemed mroe advanced since he can switch other's places. 

imagine naruto uses bijudama. one second before it impacts oro (for example), sasuke switches their places.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 22, 2014)

Is Naruto now still a Ninja world? Look at the powers....


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

are we getting the chapter today or what?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

My Rinnegan shining crazy. Sasuke just needs a matching pair to seal the deal. 

:ignoramus


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> are we getting the chapter today or what?



No              .


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> My Rinnegan shining crazy. Sasuke just needs a matching pair to seal the deal.
> 
> :ignoramus



Or just give us back our lovely E. Mangekyo and move the "One" eyed Rinnegan to the forehead like Daddy Kudo has it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Or just give us back our lovely E. Mangekyo and move the "One" eyed Rinnegan to the forehead like Daddy Kudo has it.



You really want to see Sasuke with a third eye?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> You really want to see Sasuke with a third eye?



*Hagoromo Doesn't make it look bad.*

*Spoiler*: __ 








With forehead placing and option to adjust its centering combined with Sasuke's hair style. It would barely be visible. Covering that ugly shit up . lol But yeah A Red Forehead Rinnegan with Sasuke EMS with look amazing and add to Sasuke monster like appearance in his CS2 form.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Both of Naruto's new Rasengans seem to come from his right hand. Though, I believe he usually uses that hand anyway.



Yeah, that could be a sign for us, but unfortunately this always was his "main" hand


vered said:


> He also saved Gai life by using the Yang power.



Yup, that's why I said "one of the...", the other one obviously being friends-saving Yang power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *Hagoromo Doesn't make it look bad.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hagoromo has the alien look going for him.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 22, 2014)

This chapter is most interesting. I like what I see! A power battle, but a very strategic one with mysterious abilities requiring some detailed explanation. Kishi is at his best when doing stuff like this.

It's amazing how far Sasuke and Naruto have come.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> This chapter is most interesting. I like what I see! A power battle, but a very strategic one with mysterious abilities requiring some detailed explanation. Kishi is at his best when doing stuff like this.
> 
> It's amazing how far Sasuke and Naruto have come.



I too am rather amazed by Hagoromo's power. :ignoramus


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Way to haxxed. There must be a cool-down, and a method to countering his ability.
> 
> Just too much, lol.



I'm thinking Naruto's sensory abilities and those black orbs of his are what would protect him from something as insane as this ability. Plus, Naruto's speed is incredible also.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I'm thinking Naruto's sensory abilities and those black orbs of his are what would protect him from something as insane as this ability.



How would the black orbs prevent him from being moved about and/or having something smashed into his chest?

Maybe he can wear the orbs like a suit...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I'm thinking Naruto's sensory abilities and those black orbs of his are what would protect him from something as insane as this ability. Plus, Naruto's speed is incredible also.



Wasn't naruto like "?!" when he saw Sasuke "teleported" behind him  when he caused Madara to get impaled?

Maybe he will have such crazy healing abilities as Madara? After all Hashi was originally THE regenerator. It wouldn't surprise me if one way Naruto can show himself as superior to Hashi is by having better regenration haxx.

That or he stays in BM as long as he can so Sasuke can't kill him with just a sword. Though if Sasuke could teleport his sword inside the BM avatar...

Maybe he will get an instant defense(way superior to Gaara's) with those black orbs that can match to an extent Sasuke's haxxx? Or hardening his body with them somehow?

Kishi is making Naruto into the ultimate brawler with some haxxx(black orbs) that is used in a fighter like way while Sasuke is a strange mix of Minato and Obito(haxxx) and Madara himself(Susanoo that can cut through mountain ranges) which makes him into the ultimate wizard.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I'm thinking Naruto's sensory abilities and those black orbs of his are what would protect him from something as insane as this ability. Plus, Naruto's speed is incredible also.



Naruto is being setup to learn Hiraishin

It look like naruto skill setup is hokage type:

+Sealing Type
+Healing Type
+Power house Type
+ Seven more to go type


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto is being setup to learn Hiraishin



Lol, what?


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, what?



Think about how it works when minato told naruto..  Naruto is 100% getting Hiraishin  chakra  link. that all


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Think about how it works when minato told naruto..  Naruto is 100% getting Hiraishin



For what?

Will he need it against Madara, or his future battle with Sasuke?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm loving Sasuke's new abilities. Just imagine all the shinobi who simply wouldn't and couldn't play with these two right now at their current levels. Imagine a battle where some Akatsuki ninja thinks he can take Sasuke on, then Sasuke just straight teleports him right into a Kirin strike. Game over! LOL.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> For what?
> 
> Will he need it against Madara, or his future battle with Sasuke?



If Sasuke can play around with space and time as the current chapter seems to indicate Hiraishin which can at least play around with space may be a necessity. We saw with Obito that to fight a space time ninjutsu you need another space time ninjutsu.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto is being setup to learn Hiraishin



Oh my god, he's not going to use FTG. Why would he need it with his current statistics boost and overall capabilities. FTG will not only ruin Naruto but is unnecessary amongst the rest of his arsenal. 

People who think / want this are pretty much admitting "I want to see FTG rebooted and overused as opposed to new techniques"

Strongest Imagination.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> For what?
> 
> Will he need it against Madara, or his future battle with Sasuke?



Sasuke seem to have someting like obito tech.   Naruto will have prefect hiraishin with six path sage mode sense,


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Sasuke seem to have someting like obito tech.   Naruto will have prefect hiraishin with six path sage mode sense,



Hagoromo shared his power with both Naruto and Sasuke. You're telling me Naruto will require another power to even things out?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Sasuke seem to have someting like obito tech.   Naruto will have prefect hiraishin with six path sage mode sense,



Define: Perfect Hiraishin w/ 6P SM Sensory.

If you can do that: Go on to justify why it's necessary, why people actually want to see more FTG spam and why he needs to use it over his current arsenal / to match Sasuke's Features?

It will be incredibly lame and uncreative to see it.

It's the sort of shit r/Naruto people think of / crave for.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo has the alien look going for him.



That just means that all of rikudou's decendents are part alien lol.


TRN said:


> Think about how it works when minato told naruto..  Naruto is 100% getting Hiraishin  chakra  link. that all



I dont think Naruto is getting Hirashin exactly but a slightly superior version to it. We know Ice style has teleportation mechanic in it and those orbs have multiple elemental abilities inside them. So im thinking Naruto will be able to use the 3-tails to use Ice style for the Demonic Mirrors for naruto warp throygh. Naruto isnt the best Shuriken thrower so I dont think him havings tags revolving with that method is good. I think it would be superior fashion that Naruto can move those Orbs around and just warp to them.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo shared his power with both Naruto and Sasuke. You're telling me Naruto will require another power to even things out?



yeah ....it space time

Why do you think the king itachi couldn't touch obito


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo shared his power with both Naruto and Sasuke. You're telling me Naruto will require another power to even things out?



To me it looks as if both will yet get another power up. Sasuke will have two Rinnegan eventually and Naruto is likely to get Kurama's other half at some point. Compared to that Hiraishin may be considered a freebie.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Sasuke seem to have someting like obito tech.   Naruto will have prefect hiraishin with six path sage mode sense,



Hirashin is already perfected. Made by tobirama perfected by Minato. Kamui is just flat out superior based on the fact that you dont need prepped tags or need to personally place them. Naruto will warp via Demon Ice Mirrors before v3 Hirashin happens.



TRN said:


> yeah ....it space time
> 
> Why do you think the king itachi couldn't touch obito



Couldn't touch him. He doesn't need to touch him. You forget Itachi made Obito sit his ass down and not to touch Konoha or Sasuke. Obito kept to this right up till when Itachi dies. Either Obito recognized Itachi as superior or Obito is on some bitchassness.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I dont think Naruto is getting Hirashin exactly but a slightly superior version to it. We know Ice style has teleportation mechanic in it and those orbs have multiple elemental abilities inside them. So im thinking Naruto will be able to use the 3-tails to use Ice style for the Demonic Mirrors for naruto warp throygh. Naruto isnt the best Shuriken thrower so I dont think him havings tags revolving with that method is good. I think it would be superior fashion that Naruto can move those Orbs around and just warp to them.



Ice style demonic mirrors? Who are you kidding? He will combine space time ninjutsu with the Rasengan


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I dont think Naruto is getting Hirashin exactly but a slightly superior version to it. .



This. Naruto probably already possess's the potential now to match / surpass the overall speed of Hiraishin physically. Why make him learn a technique on the spot which requires third party tools / requirements?


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hirashin is already perfected. Made by tobirama perfected by Minato. Kamui is just flat out superior based on the fact that you dont need prepped tags or need to personally place them. Naruto will warp via Demon Ice Mirrors before v3 Hirashin happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't touch him. He doesn't need to touch him. You forget Itachi made Obito sit his ass down and not to touch Konoha or Sasuke. Obito kept to this right up till when Itachi dies. Either Obito recognized Itachi as superior or Obito is on some bitchassness.



I wasn't  saying obito was stronger than itachi.  Just that he ran in space and time from him


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hirashin is already perfected. Made by tobirama perfected by Minato. Kamui is just flat out superior based on the fact that you dont need prepped tags or need to personally place them. Naruto will warp via Demon Ice Mirrors before v3 Hirashin happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't touch him. He doesn't need to touch him. You forget Itachi made Obito sit his ass down and not to touch Konoha or Sasuke. Obito kept to this right up till when Itachi dies. Either Obito recognized Itachi as superior or Obito is on some bitchassness.



Obito left itachi so he can be Sasuke's stepping stone. Itachi didn't even know he wasn't Madara and edo itachj admitted to being used and fooled by Obito ( and Danzo too if may add)


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 22, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Define: Perfect Hiraishin w/ 6P SM Sensory.
> 
> If you can do that: Go on to justify why it's necessary, why people actually want to see more FTG spam and why he needs to use it over his current arsenal / to match Sasuke's Features?
> 
> ...



The butthurt is strong with you.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Sagitta said:


> The butthurt is strong with you.



Not really, it's just funny knowing people want to see stupid illogical concepts get panelled / re-panelled / abused.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

FROM SASUKEH'S EYES TO MADURAS CLONES NOW ITS NARUTOOOOH'S RASENGAN.

I think we've all gone mad waiting for this chapter to come out.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

sasuke's rennigan ability is kamui on steroids.

madara's limbo is shadow clones on steroids.

naruto's new rasengans is a rasengan on steroids.

they really got upgrades and nothing more to already existign juts lol.

so much for creation of all things this forums has been babeling about for a the past god knows how many years :rofl


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 22, 2014)

Would be so awesome if Naruto combines.

Shadow clones/Rasengan/Rasenshuriken with bijuu chakra giving them certain powers.

But then do one with all bijuu's chakra... something that would be so fucking hax.
Or start combing 3 or 4 bijuu power into the jutsu.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2014)

*Sasuke's Rinnegan*

I wonder what it's full extent is since it can see trough Limbo.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 22, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Define: Perfect Hiraishin w/ 6P SM Sensory.
> 
> If you can do that: Go on to justify why it's necessary, why people actually want to see more FTG spam and why he needs to use it over his current arsenal / to match Sasuke's Features?
> 
> ...



I think Nardo might get Hiraishin because it'd be a nice addition to his moveset. Even if he's been all about brute force and highly destructive techniques lately, don't forget one of the main aspects of his fighting style is trickery. Hiraishin would give him quite a lot of opportunities for strategies and tricks he couldn't do with just his Shunshin.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke's rennigan ability is kamui on steroids.
> madara's limbo is shadow clones on steroids.
> naruto's new rasengans is a rasengan on steroids.
> they really got upgrades and nothing more to already existign juts lol.
> so much for creation of all things this forums has been babeling about for a the past god knows how many years :rofl



wait dude,this fight will go on for atleast 10 chapters.we will see more abilities from these characters,but i don't think we will see COAT.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> wait dude,this fight will go on for atleast 10 chapters.we will see more abilities from these characters,but i don't think we will see COAT.



when is the best time to show COAT then?

sasuke and naruto have to combine powers to deal with madara, the FV.

sasuke vs naruto will be two halfs of that power fighting. 

but i expect coreation of all things used on madara to be nothing more than........... a sealing jutsu


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Apr 22, 2014)

I know people are tired of all the Rasengans but I'm really hyped to see how each Bijuu affects Naruto's Rasengans and if he'll be able to combine all 9 Bijuu's powers for one OP attack.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

Who can explain me why Mad's gloves disappear for seemingly no reason in one moment?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Who can explain me why Mad's gloves disappear for seemingly no reason in one moment?


Don't see any disappearing _"gloves"_.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> when is the best time to show COAT then?



i don't know if Naruto and Sasuke can even use COAT.i guess they can't,but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Who can explain me why Mad's gloves disappear for seemingly no reason in one moment?



Related to Limbo, though it happens in a few panels. Either art error or Kishi just decided not to draw them when he uses it for some reason. I don't get it either. If one version is a contrast, why not keep one version normal?


----------



## Laz'rus (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> T
> *Hirashin is already perfected. Made by tobirama perfected by Minato*.



Where's the evidence that suggest flying raijin was imperfect with Tobirama? 




> Kamui is just flat out superior based on the fact that you dont need prepped tags or need to personally place them.



and because it has broader applications




Weapon said:


> This. Naruto probably already possess's the potential now to match / surpass the *overall speed of Hiraishin physically*.




By _'overall speed'_, flying raijin is point to point travel.  Physical speed limit apply to Naruto.


----------



## Fuintur (Apr 22, 2014)

Noone pointed out the similarity between Senpou: Inton Raiha! and the force lightning 

?

_Please remember to use spoiler tags for ridiculously large images like this. -*SaiST*_​


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

So Limbo is just invisible shadow clone+poor man's intangibility. The shadow clone shares damage with the user, the intangibility is nullified by sage chakra and invisibility nullified by Rinnegan and can be sensed by sage chakara and it only lasts for a few seconds compared to Kamui's 5 minutes? 

So much for Rinnegan's greatest power...lol...


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Fuintur said:


> Noone pointed out the similarity between Senpou: Inton Raiha! and the force lightning
> 
> ?



Does that make naruto black stick.  blacksaber =


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> So Limbo is just invisible shadow clone+poor man's intangibility except the shadow clone shares damage with the user, the intangibility is nullified and can be sensed by sage chakra and invisibility nullified by Rinnegan and it only lasts for a few seconds compared to Kamui's 5 minutes?
> 
> So much for Rinnegan's greatest power...lol...



what is even worse is that rennigan's greatest power explained in the same chapter it was nerfed 

pathetic lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> So Limbo is just invisible shadow clone+poor man's intangibility. The shadow clone shares damage with the user, the intangibility is nullified by sage chakra and invisibility nullified by Rinnegan and can be sensed by sage chakara and it only lasts for a few seconds compared to Kamui's 5 minutes?
> 
> So much for Rinnegan's greatest power...lol...



But how many people outside of Current Naruto and Current Sasuke can handle it? Well, maybe Obito can see it too but he can't damage it.

SBM Naruto, SM Hashi and BM Minato would all fail against Rinbo as they lack the tools to deal with it.

No wonder Madara handled 8 bijuus + BM Naruto+ Gaara like nothing with Limbo.

Either one is a Rikudou or Rimbo messes you up. Stuff like BM, Susanoo, Hirashin and even Kamui can be handled by someone clever and or powerful enough but to deal with Rimbo without being a Rikudou seems impossible.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But how many people outside of Current Naruto and Current Sasuke can handle it? Well, maybe Obito can see it too but he can't damage it.
> 
> SBM Naruto, SM Hashi and BM Minato would all fail against Rinbo as they lack the tools to deal with it.
> 
> No wonder Madara handled 8 bijuus + BM Naruto+ Gaara like nothing with Limbo.



Obito can damage it, he still has the ability to form the way seeking ball staff. Unlike Kamui Limbo doesn't make the actual user impervious to damage and it lasts a very short amount of time to boot. Omnidirectional protection like Susanoo could make Limbo fairly pointless altogether. The point is it's not really a superior jutsu to Kamui, especially compared to both Kamuis, it's at best comparable.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> So Limbo is just invisible shadow clone+poor man's intangibility except the shadow clone shares damage with the user, the intangibility is nullified and can be sensed by sage chakra and invisibility nullified by Rinnegan and it only lasts for a few seconds compared to Kamui's 5 minutes?
> 
> So much for Rinnegan's greatest power...lol...



You may be jumping the gun here. 

First: We don't truly know all there is to know about Limbo just yet. There could be other secrets.

Second: There's not many Sage Mode users at Naruto's level. Maybe only someone who has achieved Six Paths Senjutsu is capable of sensing Limbo. It's very possible that Senjutsu below that level just isn't powerful enough.

Third: To have the power to floor 9 bijuu simultaneously, 2 of which were perfect jinchuuruki, is no tiny task. So, there could be a lot more about Limbo that we have no idea about just yet. How did he knock 9 bijuu down like that instantly? Last I checked, Kamui doesn't possess such wide spread destructive power. 

Fourth: Kamui may be tough to deal with, but what it does isn't somehow completely invisible and undetectable to all but a rare few who possess the Rinnegan or Six Paths Senjutsu.

The biggest mistake to make in this manga is to compare incredible powers, spot where you think one tops the other, and then just assume that this somehow casts one or the other as completely inferior or useless when compared to the other, Obito's space-time ninjutsu was more advanced than Minato's, and yet Minato still possessed the right edge over Obito's own abilities to best him in combat.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Does that make naruto black stick.  blacksaber =



Isn't it some common power through media?

Regardless, it is true Kishi likes Star Wars.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> *But how many people outside of Current Naruto and Current Sasuke can handle it? *Well, maybe Obito can see it too but he can't damage it.
> 
> SBM Naruto, SM Hashi and BM Minato would all fail against Rinbo as they lack the tools to deal with it.
> 
> ...


i agree but the thing is, there are no other top tiers in naruto. 

8 gates gai? the dude has to die to even touch madara. 

sasuke and naruto are the only one who can do anything against madara with or without limbo. hell, i htink even RS outright says it.

people are saying that limbo is super hax and worthy of FV status but consider this:

1- it is convenient that only naruto and sasuke could see/sense it. 
2- it is convenient that only naruto and sasuke could defeat it.
3- this just was not used (as far as i remember) on anyone else but naruto and sasuke (unless you count the bijuu).

it is just too convenient of a powerup and the moment it is explained, there is a weakness within the same chapter.

it is a big threat if it is designed to be defeated ONLY by the main characters and only used on the main characters (and the bijuu) making it  convenient big threat.

it is like juubito. only naruto and sasuke can defeat him. too convenient.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You may be jumping the gun here.
> 
> First: We don't truly know all there is to know about Limbo just yet. There could be other secrets.
> 
> ...



Limbo isn't an offensive jutsu, it literally just creates a semi-corporeal copy of yourself. The 9 bijuus weren't knocked down 'simultaneously', they were knocked down in quick succession, which is perfectly within Madara's abilitie when he has Hashirama's sage mode. In fact he did the same to Naruto and Sai moments before, before absorbing Hashirama's sage mode to boot.

Minato beat Obito because he was more experienced, not because Hiraishin is a better jutsu. It's nonsensical to take into account personal power when comparing the nature of a jutsu. Obviously Madara's katon will be stronger than Part I Sasuke's Katon for example .


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> I know people are tired of all the Rasengans but I'm really hyped to see how each Bijuu affects Naruto's Rasengans and if he'll be able to combine all 9 Bijuu's powers for one OP attack.



I hoped Naruto would use it as an opportunity to fight more like Shodai/Gaara.  No problem with the varying Rasengan, but different filler aspects of the fight would be nice.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> Obito can damage it, he still has the ability to form the way seeking ball staff. Unlike Kamui Limbo doesn't make the actual user impervious to damage and it lasts a very short amount of time to boot. Omnidirectional protection like Susanoo could make Limbo fairly pointless altogether. The point is it's not really a superior jutsu to Kamui, especially compared to both Kamuis, it's at best comparable.



obito can only see it with Madara's eye. Just  because kakashi can nullify kamui cos he has the other eye doesn't mean kamui is not hax, it's the same case with Obito using Madara's rinnegan. All you need to beat Kamui is speed as minato demonstrated, a lot of people have speed. But not many people have rinnegan who can see limbo.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

Now I know why Nagato didn't use Limbo.

Because he was a cripple, so his Limbo clone would also be a cripple. 

Nagato still has best Rinnegan mastery confirmed .


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> obito can only see it with Madara's eye. Just  because kakashi can nullify kamui cos he has the other eye doesn't mean kamui is not hax, it's the same case with Obito using Madara's rinnegan. All you need to beat Kamui is speed as minato demonstrated, a lot of people have speed. But not many people have rinnegan who can see limbo.



I didn't even use Obito in my argument there, I was just pointing out Obito can still damage him.

Obito didn't lose to Minato because he was slower, he was too arrogant/inexperienced to realise Minato can teleport to his flying kunai, unless you somehow want to convince me Kamui's intangibility activation (speed of thought/instantaneous) is slower than Minato turning around in midair and Rasenganing Obito's back.

Limbo can still be sensed, and even if you can't do that, omnidirectional protection like Susanoo would still protect well against it (assuming the Susanoo and the Limbo user are of similar power of course). Considering how apparently short Limbo's duration is implied in this week's chapter , Kamui or even Hiraishin spam can easily outlast it (again assuming jutsu users are of the same power, of course).


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> I didn't even use Obito in my argument there, I was just pointing out Obito can still damage him.
> 
> Obito didn't lose to Minato because he was slower, he was too arrogant/inexperienced to realise Minato can teleport to his kunai, unless you somehow want to convince me Kamui's intangibility activation (speed of thought/instantaneous) is slower than Minato turning around in midair and Rasenganing Obito's back.
> 
> Limbo can still be sensed, and even if you can't do that, omnidirectional protection like Susanoo would still protect well against it (assuming the Susanoo and the Limbo user are of similar power of course). Considering how short Limbo lasted the few times it was used, Kamui or even Hiraishin spam can easily outlast it (again assuming jutsu users are of the same power, of course).



Limbo can be sensed only by Naruto who has the sages power,and seen only by a rinnegan user.
However it can only be dealt with by someone who has the sages power like Naruto.
Susanoo is still a physical chakra defence on the regular plain of reality meaning that like the sword, it shouldn't be able to do anything to the spectral clone who acts on a different plain of reality.We actually dont know what is the exact time Limbo can be activated, but we do know it takes a few seconds between each use.We also don't know what is the attacking power of the clone, considering it blew up 9 bijuus at once.
Limbo acts on a different plain of reality, so unless you are Naruto or sasuke with their current power-ups you can't do anything against the clone.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 22, 2014)

Actually, I think Obito can use senjutsu or he wouldn't be able to reform the staff or learn to control the juubi's chakra.  I think that his lack of SM was one reason why he had a harder time using the Juubi than Madara along without being a genius type character.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Limbo can be sensed only by Naruto who has the sages power,and seen only by a rinnegan user.
> However it can only be dealt with by someone who has the sages power like Naruto.
> Susanoo is still a physical chakra defence on the regular plain of reality meaning that like the sword, it shouldn't be able to do anything to the spectral clone who acts on a different plain of reality.We actually dont know what is the exact time Limbo can be activated, but we do know it takes a few seconds between each use.We also don't know what is the attacking power of the clone, considering it blew up 9 bijuus at once.
> Limbo acts on a different plain of reality, so unless you are Naruto or sasuke with their current power-ups you can't do anything against the clone.





If the Limbo clone was actually instantaneous like you suggest, then how the hell did Naruto dodge it? How did Sasuke run a sword through the Limbo clone? Why didn't Madara just Limbo Gai's ass instead of getting blitzed and getting half of his face blown off?

There was absolutely nothing in the Limbo hitting bijuu panels which suggest they were hit *simultaneously*, or anything suggesting the Limbo clone is stronger than the regular Madara. The bijuu were hit in separate panels which implies they were simply hit in rapid succession, perfectly possible given Madara's shunshin is pretty fast even before taking Hashirama's senjutsu, and Hashirama's senjutsu would have given him a great physical strength boost.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> Limbo can still be sensed, and even if you can't do that, omnidirectional protection like Susanoo would still protect well against it (assuming the Susanoo and the Limbo user are of similar power of course). Considering how short Limbo lasted the few times it was used, Kamui or even Hiraishin spam can easily outlast it (again assuming jutsu users are of the same power, of course).



Hirashin needs tagging,  you'd be lucky to able to tag him once, it'd pretty useless on someone who can regenerate like Hashirama. Kamui is not very useful when you're faced with more than one opponent, as Obito vs Foo and Torune showed, when you materialise to attack one of them, you're vulnerable to attack from the other.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

It doesn't even matter how fast Limbo is as unless you're current Naruto, Sasuke or a rinnegan user then it's going to wreck anyone else as it's impossible to see it or sense it with powers lower than the 3 I listed above.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> If the Limbo clone was actually instantaneous like you suggest, then how the hell did Naruto dodge it? How did Sasuke run a sword through the Limbo clone? Why didn't Madara just Limbo Gai's ass instead of getting blitzed and getting half of his face blown off?
> 
> There was absolutely nothing in the Limbo hitting bijuu panels which suggest they were hit *simultaneously*, or anything suggesting the Limbo clone is stronger than the regular Madara. The bijuu were hit separate panels which implies they were simply hit in rapid succession, perfectly possible given Madara's shunshin is pretty fast even before taking Hashirama's senjutsu, and Hashirama's senjutsu would have given him a great physical strength boost.



Naruto sensed it with his sages power, Sasuke has seen the clone but his sword couldn't do anything against the clone and that's why he said to Naruto that only his power can effect the clone since only Naruto with his black rod was able to physically interact with it.Read the translation with the pics, it's all there.
the Bijuus were hit almost at once ,and the visual impression given to shinobies who has seen it was that they were "blown away".
So, again we don't know what the clone can or can't do, perhaps he can use Susanoo in a spectral form, or techs like the original.We'll see, but this tech is one of the most haxxed one we have seen yet that can be dealt by basically 2 people at best.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> what is even worse is that rennigan's greatest power explained in the same chapter it was nerfed
> 
> pathetic lol



Yes. Because I'm sure that Limbo is the Rinnegan's greatest power.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm actually really curious what Obito will ask Sakura..


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

If the sword didn't work why was Madara pierced by it when the sword was thrown nowhere near the real Madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> Now I know why Nagato didn't use Limbo.
> 
> Because he was a cripple, so his Limbo clone would also be a cripple.
> 
> Nagato still has best Rinnegan mastery confirmed .



Please.  The main reason Nagato had decent Rinnegan mastery was because Obito and Madara are gimped by plot.

Nagato was fighting mostly fodder-levels. It didn't matter if he killed nameless characters (they were going to get revived anyway).

Obito (to an extent) and Madara (to a greater extent) are exclusively fighting major characters. They just aren't allowed to break out the insta-kill jutsu left and right. 

And in case you forgot, they also both only have/had one eye each, whereas Nagato had a full set (that he sacrificed his body for). The Rinnegan are Madara's. Obito had a decent body-match, being half Uchiha and half Senju. They are/were both significantly more compatible with the Rinnegan than Nagato was. It's just that they both only have one eye and are screwed over by the fact that they can't use one-hit-kill jutsus on their opponents because their opponents are always important characters. Nagato was equally nerfed when it came to fighting Naruto in particular.


----------



## Azula (Apr 22, 2014)

What is the cliff hanger going to be this time?


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> If the sword didn't work why was Madara pierced by it when the sword was thrown nowhere near the real Madara?



Sasuke used his Reality bending/space time power and switched places with his sword, and so the real Madara was pierced by the sword, not the clone.
You can see the clone as the white madara on the different plain field, the one that was pierced was the real madara.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Please.  The main reason Nagato had decent Rinnegan mastery was because Obito and Madara are gimped by plot.
> 
> Nagato was fighting mostly fodder-levels. It didn't matter if he killed nameless characters (they were going to get revived anyway).
> 
> ...



I think you missed I facepalmed at the end of my post.

I was implying Rinnegan usage for Madara is still gimped even when he's using Limbo.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke used his Reality bending/space time power and switched places with his sword, and so the real Madara was pierced by the sword, not the clone.
> You can see the clone as the white madara on the different plain field, the one that was pierced was the real madara.



I don't see Sasuke hugging Madara or anything though.

Are we missing a page between 5 and 6?

and I sure hope Sasuke's rinnegan isn't just be able to swap himself with objects...Minato already did that shit against Juubito.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> I don't see Sasuke hugging Madara or anything though.
> 
> Are we missing a page between 5 and 6?


It's on page 6-7-8.a scetch of timeskip Hanabi
you can see the sword besides Naruto, then Sasuke on the next page uses his new space time power with his Rinnegan against a charging Madara and on the next page switch places with Madara and appears where the sword was.
Sasuke only needs to look at the target to do that but sasuke power is another haxx(used 3 times this chapter as i explained several times during this discussion thread) that's need an explanation on it's own.
Sasuke can also teleport himself  to another place as was seen in the first and second page against Madaras attack and bring Madara to them as well like he did in the end.


----------



## Callen (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto sensed it with his sages power, Sasuke has seen the clone *but his sword couldn't do anything against the clone and that's why he said to Naruto that only his power can effect the clone since only Naruto with his black rod was able to physically interact with it*.



You've made some hasty generalizations



Geg said:


> Page 9
> Sasuke: On that shadow Madara... *Attacks using the Sage of Six Path's chakra can hit it*.
> 
> Page 10
> ...





The sword  sasuke lauched didn't have the sage chakra to supplement it. His chidori though, was infused with sage chakra.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Callen said:


> You've made some hasty generalizations
> The sword  sasuke lauched didn't have the sage chakra to supplement it. His chidori though, was infused with sage chakra.



It's true, in the end Sasuke used chidori infused with the chakra given to him by Hagoromo against Madara from one side while Naruto attacked from the other side while the shadow was still within Madaras body which was why Sasuke choose the moment to attack him.however their attacks for some reason (that's seems to be related to the "Limbo" realm  based on Sasukes reaction afterwards) were evaded by Madara who managed to jump upwards.
We don't know what happened afterwards since we are lacking 4 pages.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> what is even worse is that rennigan's greatest power explained in the same chapter it was nerfed
> 
> pathetic lol



Greatest power?

Of course it was trumped this chapter. It's the one ability Madara seems to use since he was revived. They have to overcome Limbo to stand a chance.

In other words, it's Madara's Kamui power. It's special ability based fighting style, not a supplementary power.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Greatest power?
> 
> Of course it was trumped this chapter. It's the one ability Madara seems to use since he was revived. They have to overcome Limbo to stand a chance.
> 
> In other words, it's *Madara's Kamui power. It's special ability based *fighting style, not a supplementary power.



that's the thing. it is not even like kamui. yes, there is anotehr diminsion like kamui. however, it acts like a super shadow clone. nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> that's the thing. it is not even like kamui. yes, there is anotehr diminsion like kamui. however, it acts like a super shadow clone. nothing more and nothing less.





It's similar to Kamui in the sense that the opposition needs to uncover its mechanics and employ anti-Limbo strategies or make use of special abilities to over come it.

Limbo is Madara's core ability, currently - playing the same role as Kamui did for Obito. I do believe, Obito was injured a chapter before Kamui was explained by Kakashi.

Same deal.


And about the Limbo being used for a single attack, when he pwned the Bijuu, he said: "_Limbo: Hengoku_," instead of just, "_Limbo_."


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's similar to Kamui in the sense that the opposition needs to uncover its mechanics and employ anti-Limbo strategies or make use of special abilities to over come it.
> 
> Limbo is Madara's core ability, currently - playing the same role as Kamui did for Obito. I do believe, Obito was injured a chapter before Kamui was explained by Kakashi.
> 
> ...



he said "limbo" and the clone stopped, held whatever.

he said "limbo: hengoku" and clone did something most likely.

if not, and indeed madara used limbo for something UNRELATED TO HIS CLONE then it's anotehr jutsu 

if it is related to the clone the madara is copying naruto's multi use of rasengan and calling it new jutsu


----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Please Kaguya, become final villain. Anything is better then this!


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> he said "limbo" and the clone stopped, held whatever.
> 
> he said "limbo: hengoku" and clone did something most likely.
> 
> ...



Since its first use, he has only uttered "_Limbo_," and he was able to hold his opponent in place (Sasuke), block attacks (Naruto), and repel / hit (Naruto).

Hengoku was used to somehow repel Nine Bijuu at roughly the same time.

The parameters needed to label a jutsu "_new_" is decided by the individual. I'll categorize it as a separate jutsu or derivative of, if the name changers.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Then look better:
> *Rikudo's* Rin'negan can only surface when his dichotomy is unified - gloves are where they should be
> *Rikudo's* Rin'negan can only surface when his dichotomy is unified aaand the next page they disappeared!
> 
> ...



Damn Faustus, good eye.

I completely forgot about the glove on his left hand.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Don't see any disappearing _"gloves"_.



Understood now, Sasuke is looking "underneath" the gloves, still can't see where did Madara get this wound Sasuke is mentioning on Page 9 and I can't see any reason for such a minor wound not to be healed for so long. lolKishi



Klue said:


> Damn Faustus, good eye.
> 
> I completely forgot about the glove on his left hand.



Sorry, it's Sasuke's rinnegan vision.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn Faustus, good eye.
> 
> I completely forgot about the glove on his left hand.



They didn't disappear, the colors are inverted in the "Limbo" plain.
Black is white in the Limbo plain ,which means that Madaras white shadow clone is actually Black, and is most likely Yin made.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> They didn't disappear, the colors are inverted in the "Limbo" plain.
> Black is white in the Limbo plain ,which means that Madaras white shadow clone is actually Black, and is most likely Yin made.



But what about his remaining glove? Seems like it disappeared. There is nothing to indicate that it's still there.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> But what about his remaining glove? Seems like it disappeared. There is nothing to indicate that it's still there.



His gloves are Yin made and appear as black in the regular reality, in "Limbo" anything that is black appears as white.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Understood now, Sasuke is looking "underneath" the gloves, still can't see where did Madara get this wound Sasuke is mentioning on Page 9 and I can't see any reason for such a minor wound not to be healed for so long. lolKishi



Bottom right panel of the third page. Madara received a wound because his shadow blocked Naruto's attack. One weakness of Limbo, damage is transferred to the original.




Faustus said:


> Sorry, it's Sasuke's rinnegan vision.



No reason to delete your post.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> They didn't disappear, the colors are inverted in the "Limbo" plain.
> Black is white in the Limbo plain ,*which means that Madaras white shadow clone is actually Black, and is most likely Yin made.*



You think too much imo... 

It's just kishi's way to draw the limbo dimension, not that far from how he drew Tsukiyomi's one (with black and white inverted)...


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bottom right panel of the third page. Madara received a wound because his shadow blocked Naruto's attack. One weakness of Limbo, damage is transferred to the original.


 I see now, so shadow blocked it with it's hand. Naruto's staff is Yin-Yang-made, that could probably explained why healing takes so long



> No reason to delete your post.



I didn't intend for anyone to see it  You were just too fast


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> His gloves are Yin made and appear as black in the regular reality, in "Limbo" anything that is black appears as white.



The remaining glove on his left hand, before he became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> His gloves are Yin made and appear as black in the regular reality, in "Limbo" anything that is black appears as white.



Klue is talking about the REAL glove, not the gloves that I misinterpreted.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 22, 2014)

The white Madara is the Limbo clone that's why his arm is wounded. We can clearly see him extending his other arm in page 6 after punching Naruto away.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> The white Madara is the Limbo clone that's why his arm is wounded. We can clearly see him extending his other arm in page 6 after punching Naruto away.



You're absolutely right. 

I thought the White Madara was the real one this entire time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> They didn't disappear, the colors are inverted in the "Limbo" plain.
> Black is white in the Limbo plain ,which means that Madaras white shadow clone is actually Black, and is most likely Yin made.



Evidently Sasuke can see underneath his clothes and Kishi only shows us his arms.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evidently Sasuke can see underneath his clothes and Kishi only shows us his arms.



This is why Oro wants Sasuke's eyes... 

(And this is why Oro's the narutoverse's Sanji... )


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evidently Sasuke can see underneath his clothes and Kishi only shows us his arms.



the sasumaddy fanfics after this would never end if he did 


then again........ i want more poll dancing maddy to be honest


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

I want more Rinnegan jutsu.

Madara's left eye, Sasuke's right, both must be obtained.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm confused, so it's the clone that snapped Naruto's black rod in half, then sasuke tried to threw the sword at the clone but it returned to the real body?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I'm confused, so it's the clone that snapped Naruto's black rod in half, then sasuke tried to threw the sword at the clone but it returned to the real body?



The real Madara cut Naruto's rod with Storm Release.

Sasuke threw the sword in an attempt to hit the clone (which he can see) but it passed through him. The second time, he transported his sword within the chest of the real Madara, and after Madara's shadow was forced to return to his body, it too was pierced.


----------



## Azula (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I'm confused, so it's the clone that snapped Naruto's black rod in half, then sasuke tried to threw the sword at the clone but it returned to the real body?



the real madara used a cutting jutsu


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> the real madara used a cutting jutsu



A _Storm Release_, cutting jutsu.

Thanks to his mighty Rinnegan, probably.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I'm confused, so it's the clone that snapped Naruto's black rod in half, then sasuke tried to threw the sword at the clone but it returned to the real body?



I already explained what happened several times, but i''ll do it again:
Sasuke threw the sword and it didn't hurt the clone.Based on that he concluded that physical attacks wont work against the clone and only Narutos attacks which use the sages powers can effect the clone.Sasuke himself also wanted Naruto to deal with the clone while he deals with the real one.
The real Madara being stabbed by Sasuke sword has nothing to do with Sasuke throwing the sword at first: Sasuke used his new space time power and switched places with the sword, which resulted in the real Madara being stabbed after trying to attack head first Sasuke and take his eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> I already explained what happened several times, but i''ll do it again:
> Sasuke threw the sword and it didn't hurt the clone.Based on that he concluded that physical attacks wont work against the clone *and only Narutos attacks which use the sages powers can effect the clone*.Sasuke himself also wanted Naruto to deal with the clone while he deals with the real one.
> The real Madara being stabbed by Sasuke sword has nothing to do with Sasuke throwing the sword at first: Sasuke used his new space time power and switched places with the sword, which resulted in the real Madara being stabbed after trying to attack head first Sasuke and take his eye.



Actually, he concluded that attacks using the Sage's chakra are effective. Sasuke also possess the Sage's chakra.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evidently Sasuke can see underneath his clothes and Kishi only shows us his arms.



oh no you didnt


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Actually, he concluded that attacks using the Sage's chakra are effective. Sasuke also possess the Sage's chakra.



Yea, that's what i meant.But sasuke at first wanted Naruto to deal with the clone and only at the end he mentioned and showed his ability to use the sages power as well with dark chidori.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> A _Storm Release_, cutting jutsu.
> 
> Thanks to his mighty Rinnegan, probably.



He Didn't feel a thing


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> He Didn't feel a thing



Of course he didn't. Naruto wasn't hit by it.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 22, 2014)

Hoping that Madara loses that silly looking headgear. What an ugly thing.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course he didn't. Naruto wasn't hit by it.



He was hit, but it was so weak that it seem like he wasn't	:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> He was hit, but it was so weak that it seem like he didn't	:ignoramus



Naruto ducked. 

Madara's attack was like a thin knife (knife-laser?).


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto ducked.
> 
> Madara's attack was like a thin knife (knife-laser?).



i was (joking) klue


----------



## Ninian (Apr 22, 2014)

was posted...?











said because of sasuke's !...


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ninian said:


> was posted...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Choku-Tomoe are good eyes, apparently. Maybe they are the only type of Mangekyou which can reach for Perfect Susano'o and the Rinnegan.


----------



## Ninian (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Choku-Tomoe are good eyes, apparently. Maybe they are the only type of Mangekyou which can reach for Perfect Susano'o and the Rinnegan.



referring the second and third pages particularly, Madara's disappearance and Sasuke's reaction, seems Sasuke noticed something that may play into 674... the choku tomoe may stem from being an incarnation of Indra, so its in air.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> i was (joking) klue



You were dead serious, and should feel ashamed.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2014)

I find Limbo as a technique funny. People (Sasuke and Tobirama) probably thought they were slick, with their sneak attacks, but they would have looked so bait to the second Madara. The thought of an invisible Madara pimp-slapping the Bijuu is also humorous;  it is actually literal, if people were to say they didn't know what hit them.

It's also nice seeing a powerful technique that adheres to the ninja's principles of stealth.


----------



## Azula (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> A _Storm Release_, cutting jutsu.
> 
> Thanks to his mighty Rinnegan, probably.



yeah

what does inton translate in english?

it looked like a lightning justu

*Rikudo's* Rin'negan can only surface when his dichotomy is unified


> Page 1
> Madara: Senpou: Inton Raiha!


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ninian said:


> referring the second and third pages particularly, notice Madara's disappearance and Sasuke's reaction...choku tomoe may be from being an incarnation of Indra.



Guess that would indicate Indra's eyes in 462 weren't to be taken literally.

I really liked the Spiralgan's design.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

do you guys remember how on Obito's back there was a 10th tomoe with a rinnegan inside?

maybe the term choku-tomoe comes from this

its like the representation of the tenth tailed beast in the back


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> yeah
> 
> what does inton translate in english?
> 
> ...



Inton = Yin/Shadow/Dark. Not sure about the remaining word.


----------



## theworks (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara's headband is beginning to annoy me. It's not symmetrical. I'm guessing that in the next few chapters, Madara will go to Kamuiland and get/try to get Obito's Rinnegan. It depends on what Obito and Sakura were talking about.

Man, I'd laugh forever if Madara got his left Rinnegan back.... and then his eyes turned into the Byakugan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

theworks said:


> Madara's headband is beginning to annoy me. It's not symmetrical. I'm guessing that in the next few chapters, Madara will go to Kamuiland and get/try to get Obito's Rinnegan. It depends on what Obito and Sakura were talking about.



Madara's handband is the worst design choice of all time. Completely throws off - what I consider to be - an awesome style overall.



theworks said:


> Man, I'd laugh forever if Madara got his left Rinnegan back.... and then his eyes turned into the Byakugan.



I'd die of laughter, after dying inside.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think Madara would go to kamuiland, obito has to take sakura out of the dimension sooner or later


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I don't think Madara would go to kamuiland, obito has to take sakura out of the dimension sooner or later



Kakashi can handle it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

Definitely getting SageNaruto a posrep for all this bullshit going on in this thread. You know, one thing I've never appreciated is older members picking on younger ones for their opinion. Kinda pathetic. 

To the topic, I'm guessing the final pages will be

- One page of Madara escaping and talking about what he had to do, probably literally going into the Limbo world or something
- Madara shows off some new skill and he's about to attack Sasuke or something
- Naruto uses a new jutsu protecting Sasuke
- Naruto says that he's improved as well

Tagline is something like "Sasuke's Rinnegan and Naruto's new skills! Madara faces the ultimate duo!"


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 22, 2014)

when sasuke said that
Sasuke: I have the Six Path's power too... Chidori!! Naruto! Aim at me when you attack! That should work
that meaning he have the senjutsu


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 22, 2014)

theworks said:


> Madara's headband is beginning to annoy me. It's not symmetrical. I'm guessing that in the next few chapters, Madara will go to Kamuiland and get/try to get Obito's Rinnegan. It depends on what Obito and Sakura were talking about.
> 
> Man, I'd laugh forever if Madara got his left Rinnegan back.... and then his eyes turned into the Byakugan.



Naruto needs to lose dat headband too. He doesn't even represent Konoha anymore. I'm sure he'd look better without it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> when sasuke said that
> Sasuke: I have the Six Path's power too... Chidori!! Naruto! Aim at me when you attack! That should work
> that meaning he have the senjutsu



He possess SSP's chakra, at worst. Senjutsu is a more likely answer.

We haven't seen his black Chidori since VOTE (CS2).

Though, there are a number of people that believe he is using the same Black Lightning as Darui / Third Raikage.


----------



## theworks (Apr 22, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Naruto needs to lose dat headband too. He doesn't even represent Konoha anymore. I'm sure he'd look better without it.



Yeah, it was pretty weird when he got his new form and the leaf symbol was still there.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

theworks said:


> Yeah, it was pretty weird when he got his new form and the leaf symbol was still there.



Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Naruto needs to lose dat headband too. He doesn't even represent Konoha anymore. I'm sure he'd look better without it.


He always has looked better without that tacky thing.


----------



## theworks (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't it be?



Most of the features of his actual clothes were smoothed over... but a tiny engraving still remains. It's the same with his whisker-marks.


----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Headband on/off. Who cares? Since when do ninja's care about looks.  Btw, Naruto may even grow 12 pimples on his head, Hinata shall always want his D.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He possess SSP's chakra, at worst. Senjutsu is a more likely answer.
> 
> We haven't seen his black Chidori since VOTE (CS2).
> 
> Though, there are a number of people that believe he is using the same Black Lightning as Darui / Third Raikage.



no "senpo" to indicate it's senjutsu though. probably anything from the sage works on madara


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 22, 2014)

Juugo's CS is senjutsu power yet it ain't called Senpo. ) Anyway who cares? Both powers connect to Madara )


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> no "senpo" to indicate it's senjutsu though. probably anything from the sage works on madara



Doesn't require "_Senpo_," we're already aware of the fact that it is a form of Senjutsu.

_Senpo_, could be a _Sage Mode_ thing.


----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe this is a random question all of the sudden, but when will we see something about Hinata, Ino and Temari again?

I need to see my other girls too!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> yeah
> 
> what does inton translate in english?
> 
> ...



仙法・嵐遁光牙 - Senpō: Ranton Kōga - Sage Art: Storm Release Light Fang
No Inton in this trans


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doesn't require "_Senpo_," we're already aware of the fact that it is a form of Senjutsu.
> 
> _Senpo_, could be a _Sage Mode_ thing.



Senpo is the Sage's sage mode, not animal sage mode, i think sasuke is simply using his tattoo to generate sage's yin chakra


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Faustus said:


> 仙法・嵐遁光牙 - Senpō: Ranton Kōga - Sage Art: Storm Release Light Fang
> No Inton in this trans



He's talking about Madara's attack on the first page. 

Geg translated it as: _Senpo: Inton Raiha_

This begs the question: "_Why is Madara's Storm Release so different from Darui's?_"

Where are ma fuckin' energy beams?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jiraiya & Naruto have said Senpo before. It's not a Rikudou thing.

And Madara used two different jutsu in the chapter. One was Ranton, one was Inton. You can see the kanji in the pages. Inton was the first jutsu. Ranton was the 2nd jutsu.

Sasuke knows nothing about Senjutsu, so why would he call his black Chidori a sage art?

He has Sage chakra somehow, but he obviously isn't in Sage Mode. Probably something similar to Juugo's Sage Transformation where he draws in natural energy passively to get sage chakra. But Sasuke doesn't know how to draw in and balance natural energy at will so cannot use Sage Mode to enhance his strength & durability or sense chakra. He's probably using Juugo's ability like the cursed seal. Giving him has access to some sage chakra, but can't enhance his body like Naruto, and doesn't transform like Juugo. Probably thanks to the Rinnegan.

Or I dunno. Everything is weird now.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Is Madara using the sage's senjutsu or hashirama's sage chakra? Cos he said Naruto has the sage's senjutsu last chapter, and he has the same.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Is Madara using the sage's senjutsu or hashirama's sage chakra? Cos he said Naruto has the sage's senjutsu last chapter, and he has the same.





			
				takl said:
			
		

> my wsj copy says
> 
> from the previous panle, word for word,
> maddy: *'Rikudoh-senjutsu' bloomed* (in naruto)..*.
> ...




so maybe          .


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Is Madara using the sage's senjutsu or hashirama's sage chakra? Cos he said Naruto has the sage's senjutsu last chapter, and he has the same.



Both?

He stole Hashirama's power, and he began using the Sage's Senjutsu the moment he became the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He's talking about Madara's attack on the first page.
> 
> Geg translated it as: _Senpo: Inton Raiha_
> 
> ...



Apparently storm release is "lightning that flows like water". I saw that on some Naruto wiki I think.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Why should all storm attacks be the same, anyhow?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

I like Madara's force lighting.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice to see more of Kishimoto's star wars fetish, I guess.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Jiraiya & Naruto have said Senpo before. It's not a Rikudou thing.
> 
> And Madara used two different jutsu in the chapter. One was Ranton, one was Inton. You can see the kanji in the pages. Inton was the first jutsu. Ranton was the 2nd jutsu.
> 
> ...


Sasuke will learn senjutsu! ;


----------



## navy (Apr 22, 2014)

I dont like how Kishi went from meteors to actual ninja techniques. Well I do like it. I dont like that Kishi put dumb shit like meteors and perfect Susano in the first place.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

glad madara will be getting his eye very soon, within 1-2 chapters

its about time that eye returns to its original owner


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

What is that black Chidori called?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What is that black Chidori called?


Habataku Chidori, Flapping Thousand Birds.

At least, the one he used at the Valley of the End was named that.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What is that black Chidori called?


It's just called Chidori in this chapter. The kanji is on the page...


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2014)

So Shukaku's power was Jiton all along.That's certainly interesting.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Definitely getting SageNaruto a posrep for all this bullshit going on in this thread. You know, one thing I've never appreciated is older members picking on younger ones for their opinion. Kinda pathetic.
> 
> To the topic, I'm guessing the final pages will be
> 
> ...




Yeah I always try to be nice to new members. But there are a few that make you wanna......





Klue said:


> He possess SSP's chakra, at worst. Senjutsu is a more likely answer.
> 
> We haven't seen his black Chidori since VOTE (CS2).
> 
> Though, there are a number of people that believe he is using the same Black Lightning as Darui / Third Raikage.



Actually it was stated/hinted the Black lightning ability was inherited through one of the Tattoos on Darui. So it shows that black lightning isnt just accessible by any means. Considering Kumo ties with Rikudou I wouldn't be surprised if they developed their own Sage Mode or have special Senjutsu Marks/Seals that infuse their techniques with natural energy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

takL's translation fills me with even more excitement to witness the Rinnegan's power used with two eyes.

Madara must retrieve his other eye; Don't screw me Kishi. 

Sasuke too. Matching eyes look better, anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

It's not that big a deal, though. We should be used to mismatched eyes by now.

I mean, people didn't complain about Obito's Sharingan/Rinnegan look and that was even worse.

At least Sasuke's whateveryoucallitgan has tomoes, so there isn't a great difference in how his eyes look.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's not that big a deal, though. We should be used to mismatched eyes by now.



Not for Sasuke Uchiha of all Uchiha. 



Luiz said:


> I mean, people didn't complain about Obito's Sharingan/Rinnegan look and that looked even worse.



I did. 



Luiz said:


> At least Sasuke's whateveryoucallitgan has tomoes, so there isn't a great difference in how his eyes look.



It's a "_Rinnegan_," but you can call it "_OG Rinnegan_" if you prefer.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

sasukes eye looks mad stupid lmao. madara's eyes look a lot better

the more simple, the better


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

takl trans make it seem like madara is going to get sasuke eye........I hope not



			
				takl said:
			
		

> *Maddy in his mind: guess I'm going to have both eyes (together) sooner than later.*
> Shukaku: in that case, use my chakra, to tuck (my) sealing jutsu into it.
> Naruto: thank you!....... err (whats the name)...
> Shukaku: its Shukaku
> ...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2014)

For some reason I like Sharinnegan's design better than Rinnegan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not for Sasuke Uchiha of all Uchiha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't argue with that. 



What does OG stand for?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I can't argue with that.
> 
> What does OG stand for?



Old Gangsta Rinnegan. 

The original one. 

Until it receives an official name (assuming it has one), that's what I'm calling it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Luiz said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that big a deal, though. We should be used to mismatched eyes by now.
> ...


Nothing new for Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Nothing new for Sasuke.



Doesn't count.

His eyes are similar enough. 

Now, one eye is completely painted in red (or purple/grey??) and is styling the concentric circles, like a boss.

The other needs to get with the times.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah I always try to be nice to new members. But there are a few that make you wanna......


Yeah I know what you mean. 

To the topic, Madara is not getting Sasuke's eye. It is like Pain capturing Kyuubi, we know it won't happen. At the same time if he gets his other eye then it'll either be the one Obito has or he'll have a backup plan to gain another eye. 

I think it would be pretty pathetic on Madara's part though to get another power up honestly. Since he's been revived he'll have received these power ups individually

- Hashirama Sage Mode
- One Rinnegan Eye
- Jyuubi Jinchuuriki
- Kaguya's tree power up
- Final Rinnegan?? 

Overall it'll take Madara 5 power ups to compete with a Naruto and Sasuke who will only have one power up section and he'll still lose to them. 

As a major Naruto and Sasuke fans, that is ok with me since it makes them seem far more impressive. I'm guessing Madara will be finished by their newly combined attack Rikudou gave them which they didn't do at the end of this chapter.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

> Maddy in his mind: ...that Sasuke Uchiha...
> he alone had awakened the sharingan of choku-tomoe like me (=hes the only one who has awakened choku tomoe sharingan other than me).
> 
> ...
> ...



Praises to the Mangekyo Sharingan, I see.:ignoramus


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

book it 

Madara upgrade is sasuke eye:ignoramus   I'm not sure how and one eye sasuke and naruto will stop a prefect madara


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

rinnegan sees Limbo. 

But Mangekyo uses reality warping h4x


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Praises to the Mangekyo Sharingan, I see.:ignoramus



Begets a stronger Rinnegan. The eye Madara wants, I see. :ignoramus


----------



## Rosi (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn, so many pages. 
So Obito is the next best thing after Sauce. I'm ok with that :ignoramus



Luiz said:


> I mean, people didn't complain about Obito's Sharingan/Rinnegan look and that was even



Implying it looked bad on him


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> book it
> 
> Madara upgrade is sasuke eye:ignoramus   I'm not sure how and one eye sasuke and naruto will stop a prefect madara



Near the end of the chapter they referenced a jutsu Rikudou gave them that they were going to do but they couldn't since Madara escaped. 

Madara will be defeated by whatever that combination jutsu is.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Nothing new for Sasuke.



Two sharingan eyes? 

Now, if this Juubi/Kaguya Rinnegan is red as we're led to believe, it shouldn't be anywhere as distracting as this.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

the shocker for this chapter will be, sasuke losing a eye ..perhaps


----------



## Veritas17 (Apr 22, 2014)

Why the hell hasn't anyone brought up the fact that Madara is going to eventually get trolled by his lust for power/strength by Kaguya?  The spirit/demoness was calling to him before as the ultimate power but if he ends up having to retreat to the tree to absorb it after that combo, he's going to get ultimately trolled by her - We'll see her byakugan eyes appear on Madara after a horrible realization that he made the wrong move.  It's going to be fitting when the person playing everyone from behind the scenes for eons is going to get used by the queen herself.

I also believe that Naruto and Sasuke are going to need to get full on powers like the old sage duo in the past to really compete with her.  Naruto not having the same eyes is a huge drawback just like Sasuke not having the actual body with it's durability and physical strength is a detriment for him. They can be as in sync as can be, but without literally being able to react to each other's senses as if they were their own... they're going to lose.  These are just some points I'm noticing from the past chapter and this preview.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Two sharingan eyes?
> 
> Now, if this Juubi/Kaguya Rinnegan is red as we're led to believe, it shouldn't be anywhere as distracting as this.
> 
> [SP][/SP]




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Guess it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess we may have a moment similar to the Sasuke VS Itachi fight when it seemed like Sasuke lost an eye to Itachi.

If Madara took Sasuke's eye that would make Sasuke powerless against his enemy and this battle is all about teamwork and proving that two halves of the same whole cooperating can overwhelm one who has reached perfection.

Shonen rules tell that a villain had to reach his perfect stage so that readers can see that incredible power clashing with the heroes. However...Kishi may deprive Madara from it so that his defeat looks more believable. After all quite a few villains were gimped during major fights to leave the readers thinking "what would have happened if X was at full power or could use Y"? If Sasuke awakens his own rinnegan AFTER this fight then he and Naruto probably wouldn't stand a chance against a 2 eyed Madara right now. But who knows...

Naruto alone can't handle Madara and this battle is too personal for Sasuke to take him away from this fight.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

why is sasuke panel black and white with !!...  I think madara went after the sauce


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

btw "嵐遁 storm release/craft,　ran ton" is same as darui's 'ran ton'


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Near the end of the chapter they referenced a jutsu Rikudou gave them that they were going to do but they couldn't since Madara escaped.
> 
> Madara will be defeated by whatever that combination jutsu is.



Im pretty sure we wont see that combination jutsu for another 30 chapters


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> the shocker for this chapter will be, sasuke losing a eye ..perhaps





Sasuke isn't losing his eye immediately after he gained it. The utter nonsense some of you guys post is just jaw dropping at times.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> why is sasuke panel black and white with !!...  I think madara went after the sauce



Sasuke can see Limbo Madara doing something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I guess we may have a moment similar to the Sasuke VS Itachi fight when it seemed like Sasuke lost an eye to Itachi.
> 
> If Madara took Sasuke's eye that would make Sasuke powerless against his enemy and this battle is all about teamwork and proving that two halves of the same whole cooperating can overwhelm one who has reached perfection.
> 
> ...



Madara has already been gimped.

It's time to do a bit of the opposite so his defeat will seem impressive.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

takL's version makes it unclear as to what eye Madara ultimately decides to go after. 

Does he mean Obito's/his, like Geg said, or is it really more ambiguous, takL?


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke isn't losing his eye immediately after he gained it. The utter nonsense some of you guys post is just jaw dropping at times.



just a guess


----------



## Kneel (Apr 22, 2014)

the whole rinnegan one eye and sharingan in the other looks so retarded... he looks like this o.O


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> just a guess



Well let's think about the implications of him losing that eye. It makes him completely useless in this fight, which means Naruto has no chance of winning alone. That equates to Madara winning, which isn't happening in a shonen manga. This also makes the last several chapters about cooperation completely pointless.

And when has a character ever received a power-up only to have it taken away from them immediately, especially when it comes to the good guys?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara keeps saying he likes sasuke's eye is just how Kishi wanks Sasuke, Madara is not gonna take it, he will get his own eye back. I guess straight tomoe sharingan is a Indra power?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Im pretty sure we wont see that combination jutsu for another 30 chapters



Depends how long this fight will go on. Since we have a few more chapters until this volume is over, I'm guess we'll see the combination jutsu near the end of the next volume. I see this fight ending next volume. But whatever it is it'll be used to defeat Madara. I wonder what it is. 

It must be insane since Madara is getting another power up to compete with Naruto and Sasuke.

And Sasuke isn't losing his eye. This is reminding me of when people thought Itachi would take Sasuke's eyes himself and Pain would capture Kyuubi. People need to stop assuming Madara is apparently going to one up the heroes here after they've received major power ups.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2014)

Didn't knew that the first jutsu was an Inton one. Last time we saw that jutsu style name come up was when the Nidaime Mizukage summoned his clam.



Klue said:


> Sasuke can see Limbo Madara doing something.



Maybe it is able to guard against their jutsus or something while it allows Madara to jump out of harm's way. Maybe it is using the Preta Path.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well let's think about the implications of him losing that eye. It makes him completely useless in this fight, which means Naruto has no chance of winning alone. That equates to Madara winning, which isn't happening in a shonen manga. This also makes the last several chapters about cooperation completely pointless.
> 
> *And when has a character ever received a power-up only to have it taken away from them immediately, especially when it comes to the good guys?*



bleach ichigo


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Madara keeps saying he likes sasuke's eye is just how Kishi wanks Sasuke, Madara is not gonna take it, he will get his own eye back. I guess straight tomoe sharingan is a Indra power?



Most likely.

Anyway, what does "straight tomoe" even mean? Itachi's modified pattern on Sasuke's EMS?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> bleach ichigo



I'm referencing Naruto, not Bleach. And if you're referring to Dangai Ichigo then that happened after he wrecked Aizen. Sasuke isn't going to lose this power during the middle of the final battle. Perhaps him and Naruto will lose this power after the fight, but definitely not during the middle of it.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Most likely.
> 
> Anyway, what does "straight tomoe" even mean? Itachi's modified pattern on Sasuke's EMS?



it means EMS,

"Uchiha Madara is the only man in uchiha history to discover the sharingan's final secret" - Itachi


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 22, 2014)

can someone explain why sasuke only has sharinnegen in 1 eye. It looks stupid honestly. How does he unlock it from his other eye?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Most likely.
> 
> Anyway, what does "straight tomoe" even mean? Itachi's modified pattern on Sasuke's EMS?



actually Madara's original MS pattern is swirly lol, it's Izuna's pattern which is more straight. Sasuke's MS pattern can be called straight I suppose


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> can someone explain why sasuke only has sharinnegen in 1 eye. It looks stupid honestly. How does he unlock it from his other eye?



Having this doujutsu in two eyes is unheard of.

Sasuke would be the first in history if he achieved that.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Didn't knew that the first jutsu was an Inton one. Last time we saw that jutsu style name come up was when the Nidaime Mizukage summoned his clam.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is able to guard against their jutsus or something while it allows Madara to jump out of harm's way. Maybe it is using the Preta Path.



Doesn't look as if it's using the Preta Path.

Initially, I believed he overlapped with his shadow, and maybe the shadow jumped in the Limbo world, but they were attacking with Sage Chakra.

Idk.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> can someone explain why sasuke only has sharinnegen in 1 eye. It looks stupid honestly. How does he unlock it from his other eye?



He'll probably get it before his fight with Naruto in the next arc. 

That is the next most logical power up for Sasuke anyway. He and Naruto aren't done powering up. By the end of the series they'll be the 2 strongest.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Having this doujutsu in two eyes is unheard of.
> 
> Sasuke would be the first in history if he achieved that.



no other human has shown that eye only the juubi has had it.


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> takL's version makes it unclear as to what eye Madara ultimately decides to go after.
> 
> Does he mean Obito's/his, like Geg said, or is it really more ambiguous, takL?



its ambiguous when he says hes getting both eyes together.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara probably intends to take Sasuke's eye after he has killed him. If he tried to do it now, he would get smacked the fuck down, as Sasuke ( and Naruto) are at a level where he can't take certain liberties with them. What he will probably plans on doing is reclaiming his eye from Obito, kill Sasuke and Naruto, and then take the eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> can someone explain why sasuke only has sharinnegen in 1 eye. It looks stupid honestly. How does he unlock it from his other eye?



Maybe due to Hagoromo storing power in Sasuke's left arm, which triggered a change in his left eye?

Regardless, I hope he awakens a second Rinnegan possibly after Madara retrieves his other eye (hopefully).


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> no other human has shown that eye only the juubi has had it.



its the rinnegan. kaguya, hagoromo and madara have had it before sasuke


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Depends how long this fight will go on. Since we have a few more chapters until this volume is over, I'm guess we'll see the combination jutsu near the end of the next volume. I see this fight ending next volume. But whatever it is it'll be used to defeat Madara. I wonder what it is.
> 
> It must be insane since Madara is getting another power up to compete with Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> And Sasuke isn't losing his eye. This is reminding me of when people thought Itachi would take Sasuke's eyes himself and Pain would capture Kyuubi. People need to stop assuming Madara is apparently going to one up the heroes here after they've received major power ups.



I honestly see this fight getting interrupted. Because I see spiral Zetsu more as a high tier mini boss rather than a Major villian so him getting defeated after Madara doesn't sit right. At the rate of things Madara is getting punked right now. So I actually see him dipping out in the next few chapters to go retrieve his other eye since he might not be able to take Sasuke's other eye. I see Obito keeping himself inside of Kamui land with the Rinnegan. So the option of Madara using Art of Run to steal kakashi already blinding eye to go to kamui land seems like an option to interrupt the fight. At that time Sakura can take Kakashi the other eye some senju dna and possibly even Gedo Mezo's arm. to help the alliance. When Obito vs Madara happens for the Rinnegan im sure Sasuke/Naruto will be taking down SPiral Zetsu(Izuna)


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

when Maddy says
"How nicely the(=your) left eye will fit me as my eye!!"
its sasukes tho


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> no other human has shown that eye only the juubi has had it.



You must have missed Kaguya.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> can someone explain why sasuke only has sharinnegen in 1 eye. It looks stupid honestly. How does he unlock it from his other eye?



Yeah it does look stupid to me.

Hopefully the reason would be because Sasukes new power has not fully developed yet,and eventually he would get two eyes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Madara probably intends to take Sasuke's eye after he has killed him. If he tried to do it now, he would get smacked the fuck down, as Sasuke ( and Naruto) are at a level where he can't take certain liberties with them. What he will probably plans on doing is reclaiming his eye from Obito, kill Sasuke and Naruto, and then take the eye.



Should hope it's his he's talking about. Sounds like it but it could be taken either way.

Massive PiS several times over if he decides to forget his real eye and go after Sasuke's.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

So it appears Madara wants sasuke eye after all.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

why would he want his own eye AND sasuke's eye? does he have 3 eye sockets or what?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> no other human has shown that eye only the juubi has had it.


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

well he has a slit on his forehead....


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sitchoassdown, Madara.:ignoramus


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

3 rinnegans....that's more hax than kaguya, I like it


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> So it appears Madara wants sasuke eye after all.



Of course he wants, that Rinnegan.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 22, 2014)

Kishi finally got that warping/teleporting techs are too cool and haxx to not give them to one of his main characters


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke-the Limbo Walker

Yeah Id like the sound of that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I honestly see this fight getting interrupted. Because I see spiral Zetsu more as a high tier mini boss rather than a Major villian so him getting defeated after Madara doesn't sit right. At the rate of things Madara is getting punked right now. So I actually see him dipping out in the next few chapters to go retrieve his other eye since he might not be able to take Sasuke's other eye. I see Obito keeping himself inside of Kamui land with the Rinnegan. So the option of Madara using Art of Run to steal kakashi already blinding eye to go to kamui land seems like an option to interrupt the fight. At that time Sakura can take Kakashi the other eye some senju dna and possibly even Gedo Mezo's arm. to help the alliance. When Obito vs Madara happens for the Rinnegan im sure Sasuke/Naruto will be taking down SPiral Zetsu(Izuna)



I personally don't since it has been said that this is their final fight with Madara a few times already. I don't really see Madara surviving this battlefield or escaping them. If he gets his eye then I imagine it'll end up coming to him itself rather than him leaving the battle. Not really sure what'll happen with Spiral Zetsu or the other Zetsu. This whole fight has really been pretty confusing from a pacing angle.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course he wants, that Rinnegan.



only because its closer. sasuke's eye isn't any better than madara's


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

He wants Sasuke's rinnegan to replace his missing eye since he's sure they are compatible.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> only because its closer. sasuke's eye isn't any better than madara's



Time will tell my friend.

Sasuke's eye is a Rinnegan, but its a Rinnegan which resembles the Juubi's eye. Just because Madara possess the same power doesn't mean their equal in strength.

Besides, Madara took the difficult path to awakening the Rinnegan. Sasuke received power from Hagoromo himself.

Both have Hashirama's dna/chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> only because its closer. sasuke's eye isn't any better than madara's



Sasuke's Rinnegan has tomoes and is exactly equal to Kaguya's and Juubi's eyes, Madara isn't.



Klue said:


> but its a Rinnegan which resembles the Juubi's eye.



And Kaguya's not only resembles, resembling would be looking like but not exactly. They are EXACTLY EQUAL.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> And Kaguya's not only resembles, resembling would be looking like but not exactly. They are EXACTLY EQUAL.



Assuming the color is the same.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> rinnegan sees Limbo.
> 
> But Mangekyo uses reality warping h4x



It's a power of the Rinnegan, a power that belongs to Sasuke new left eye-Rinnegan.
So no that power belongs to the Rinnegan just like" Limbo" does.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time will tell my friend.
> 
> Sasuke's eye is a Rinnegan, but its a Rinnegan which resembles the Juubi's eye. Just because Madara possess the same power doesn't mean their equal in strength.
> 
> ...



time already told us lol



Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan has tomoes and is exactly equal to Kaguya's and Juubi's eyes, Madara isn't.



madara recognized the eye, madara obviously went through the same phase


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Kishi finally got that warping/teleporting techs are too cool and haxx to not give them to one of his main characters



Teleportation is something that's been associated with Tengus ,so it makes sense for Sasuke to be able to get a perfect one.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> time already told us lol



A Mangekyou is also called a Sharingan sometimes. I doubt Kishi creates another Rinnegan with a different color, add decorative tomoe, and equal strength.

Come on son, it's Juubi's eye. 

Possessing a stronger Rinnegan is an easy way for the reader to understand how Sasuke was able to surpass Madara (not Juubi Jin version ).


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara doesnt seem happy at all with the current battle. I thought he enjoyed strong enemies?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Madara doesnt seem happy at all with the current battle. I thought he enjoyed strong enemies?



Yeah he doesn't look happy at all, I am surprised as well he should be overjoyed with how strong his enemies are.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Madara doesnt seem happy at all with the current battle. I thought he enjoyed strong enemies?



Seems he only enjoys fight with people he knows he can beat, he can heal from and the ones he has a hard on for.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Seems he only enjoys fight with people he knows he can beat, he can heal from and the ones he has a hard on for.



Did he knew he could beat Gai though? He almost killed him. It was sheer luck that Madara survived Gai and Gai only failed to kill him because the gates ran out.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 22, 2014)

Well cleared up TAKL.This limbo jutsu is just cloaked bunshins.Looked like sasuke's rushing ness got them fucked on page 11.Would be intresting if they get hit with something.Im sure there's a naruto ass pull somehwere .Really he should just speed the fuck out of there he senses everything 2 days ago.

But hey ho strange spoiler we only got 12 pages.I prefer the 3 page tease.Naruto's hanbo look and style is awesome would of liked to see him and bee's off panel training session.

Tommorow should be good. off to fotty and meatballs.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> A Mangekyou is also called a Sharingan sometimes. I doubt Kishi creates another Rinnegan with a different color, add decorative tomoe, and equal strength.
> 
> Come on son, it's Juubi's eye.
> 
> Possessing a stronger Rinnegan is an easy way for the reader to understand how Sasuke was able to surpass Madara (not Juubi Jin version ).



he'll nvr surpass madara in awesomeness tho

madara is an OG. sasuke is a bitch


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Seems he only enjoys fight with people he knows he can beat, he can heal from and the ones he has a hard on for.



One-on-one.

He wasn't thrilled with the Gokage either because they teamed up against him and made fun of them for it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> he'll nvr surpass madara in awesomeness tho
> 
> madara is an OG. sasuke is a bitch



That's not debatable.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah he doesn't look happy at all, I am surprised as well he should be overjoyed with how strong his enemies are.



Kishi is trying to make the destiny children look special, he even changed Madara's demeanor


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Seems he only enjoys fight with people he knows he can beat, he can heal from and the ones he has a hard on for.



Have you been reading the manga?

He seemed pretty happy against Gai, and always speaks of his legendary battles with Hashirama.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Seems he only enjoys fight with people he knows he can beat, he can heal from and the ones he has a hard on for.



That hypocrite Madara



PikaCheeka said:


> One-on-one.
> 
> He wasn't thrilled with the Gokage either because they teamed up against him and made fun of them for it.



Madara clearly just toyed with the Gokages. Once he used full power he over-dominated


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

It seems Hagoromo gave them a special tech to use against Madara.
It seems they were about to use it when Madara escaped.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time will tell my friend.
> 
> Sasuke's eye is a Rinnegan, but its a Rinnegan which resembles the Juubi's eye. Just because Madara possess the same power doesn't mean their equal in strength.
> 
> ...



This is what's so absurd about it, though.

Sasuke had the same situation as Madara (EMS, Hashi chakra, near-death experience) and failed to awaken the Rinnegan on his own. 

His eyes actually come across as weaker. The only reason he came out ahead is because the RS handed him an upgrade that he was too weak to achieve on his own.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Madara doesnt seem happy at all with the current battle. I thought he enjoyed strong enemies?



Just good news for me. I'm getting bored of Madara now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is what's so absurd about it, though.
> 
> Sasuke had the same situation as Madara (EMS, Hashi chakra, near-death experience) and failed to awaken the Rinnegan on his own.
> 
> His eyes actually come across as weaker. The only reason he came out ahead is because the RS handed him an upgrade that he was too weak to achieve on his own.



That depends on whether or not Sasuke's other eye awakened the Rinnegan.

Time will tell.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is what's so absurd about it, though.
> 
> Sasuke had the same situation as Madara (EMS, Hashi chakra, near-death experience) and failed to awaken the Rinnegan on his own.
> 
> His eyes actually come across as weaker. The only reason he came out ahead is because the RS handed him an upgrade that he was too weak to achieve on his own.



What? 

You do realize Madara didn't awaken the rinnegan until the end of his life, right? So why would Sasuke awaken it immediately even if he fits all the requirements for it?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara's joy of fighting is probably being overwhelmed by sheer confusion as to how they became that strong in the first place.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is what's so absurd about it, though.
> 
> Sasuke had the same situation as Madara (EMS, Hashi chakra, near-death experience) and failed to awaken the Rinnegan on his own.
> 
> His eyes actually come across as weaker. The only reason he came out ahead is because the RS handed him an upgrade that he was too weak to achieve on his own.



Not sure edo hashi still asura's chakra though, it should've moved on to Naruto long ago


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is what's so absurd about it, though.
> 
> Sasuke had the same situation as Madara (EMS, Hashi chakra, near-death experience) and failed to awaken the Rinnegan on his own.
> 
> His eyes actually come across as weaker. The only reason he came out ahead is because the RS handed him an upgrade that he was too weak to achieve on his own.



u got to remember pika, it took madara a life time for it to awaken. i guess that old confused ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hagoromo just fastened up the process with his magic


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> It seems Hagoromo gave them a special tech to use against Madara.
> It seems they were about to use it when Madara escaped.



Probably something to rip out the Bijuu chakra from the Gedo Mazou?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodblossom said:


> Limbo isn't an offensive jutsu, it literally just creates a semi-corporeal copy of yourself. The 9 bijuus weren't knocked down 'simultaneously', they were knocked down in quick succession, which is perfectly within Madara's abilitie when he has Hashirama's sage mode. In fact he did the same to Naruto and Sai moments before, before absorbing Hashirama's sage mode to boot.
> 
> Minato beat Obito because he was more experienced, not because Hiraishin is a better jutsu. It's nonsensical to take into account personal power when comparing the nature of a jutsu. Obviously Madara's katon will be stronger than Part I Sasuke's Katon for example .



Minato didn't just win due to experience, although I'm sure that plays a part. Minato won because his jutsu, unlike Obito's Space-Time Ninjutsu has instantaneous teleportation. For Obito to accomplish the same thing requires a small period of time, unless he has help from Kakashi's Kamui. Obito's isn't instant. So, even though Obito has the superior or more advanced space-time jutsu, there are ways in which Minato's inferior space-time jutsu is better. I never called Hiraishin a better jutsu, I was explaining how no powerful jutsu can so easily be cast aside based on a perceived level of superiority to any other powerful jutsu. They all have ways in which, under the right circumstances, they can prove quite useful.


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

sasukes rinnegen teck is unclear yet.
maddy says sasuke didnt move although sasuke seemed like teleported to us.
did sasuke move everyting else save himself?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What?
> 
> You do realize Madara didn't awaken the rinnegan until the end of his life, right? So why would Sasuke awaken it immediately even if he fits all the requirements for it?





T-Bag said:


> u got to remember pika, it took madara a life time for it to awaken. i guess that old confused ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hagoromo just fastened up the process with his magic



Wow. The general fandom belief was that you needed a near-death experience to awaken it. Looks like the tune has changed now that Sasuke had a near-death experience and failed. 

Your argument makes no sense anyway. Sasuke failed to awaken it on his own, at all. The "when" is irrelevant because he never even did it. 

The RS did it for him. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> sasukes rinnegen teck is unclear yet.
> maddy says sasuke didnt move although sasuke seemed like teleported to us.
> did sasuke move everyting else save himself?



Can't wait to find out the name and details of Sasuke's left eye.

Rinnegan is better than even I expected.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Pika you can't seriously believe Madara's Rinnegan is stronger than the Juubi's and Kaguya's eye.

Though I believe Madara will evolve his Rinnegan too when he manifest Kaguya's powers, most likely when he gets his other Rinnegan back.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> sasukes rinnegen teck is unclear yet.
> maddy says sasuke didnt move although sasuke seemed like teleported to us.
> did sasuke move everyting else save himself?



Either teleportation, or reality/space bending.
Bending/controlling space/dimension around would be even cooler than pure teleportaiton in my opinion.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> sasukes rinnegen teck is unclear yet.
> maddy says sasuke didnt move although sasuke seemed like teleported to us.
> *did sasuke move everyting else save himself?*



Never thought of it that way. Could this be possible?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. The general fandom belief was that you needed a near-death experience to awaken it. Looks like the tune has changed now that Sasuke had a near-death experience and failed.
> 
> Your argument makes no sense anyway. Sasuke failed to awaken it on his own, at all. The "when" is irrelevant because he never even did it.
> 
> The RS did it for him. That's really all there is to it.



Your argument is as fallible as your reading comprehension. Let's give Sasuke a lifetime and I guarantee he'll awaken it. You're trying to throw out key details to downplay Sasuke while wanking Madara.

The when isn't irrelevant as it took Madara an entire lifetime to awaken it. Sasuke never got that opportunity because Hagoromo interfered and likely sped up that process, so to say he couldn't awaken it on his own is complete and utter nonsense, which you seem to enjoy spouting a lot of.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Either teleportation, or reality/space bending.
> Bending/controlling space/dimension around would be even cooler than pure teleportaiton in my opinion.



indeed but i am going to believe that sasuke has the lamer (still cool though) ability.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 22, 2014)

Personally, I never liked Madara, but I admit that he had that invincibility and coolness aura around him. His power demanded respect. But ever since he became JJ, he's looking bad with every new chapter. All he does is getting smacked around and regenerate and all of his attacks failed. 

There are still 4 pages of the chapter so i'm hoping he manage to turn the tables on the heros.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

So wait, if Sasuke didn't move then what the hell did he do? Move everything around him?


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

> Originally Posted by vered
> Either teleportation, or reality/space bending.
> Bending/controlling space/dimension around would be even cooler than pure teleportaiton in my opinion.



Bending reality sure is much cooler. Endless possibilities with how to use it in a fight. Though for now I will say some kind of teleportation.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Your argument is as fallible as your reading comprehension. Let's give Sasuke a lifetime and I guarantee he'll awaken it. You're trying to throw out key details to downplay Sasuke while wanking Madara.
> 
> The when isn't irrelevant as it took Madara an entire lifetime to awaken it. Sasuke never got that opportunity because Hagoromo interfered and likely sped up that process, so to say he couldn't awaken it on his own is complete and utter nonsense, which you seem to enjoy spouting a lot of.



I don't think it's about age and time, sharingan upgrades happen in emotional stressful situations, and near death would be one of them. But sasuke didn't have asura's chakra, cos Edo Hashirama doesn't have it anymore, asura is now in Naruto.

Kishi doesn't want sasuke to have asura's power cos to combine them makes you.......unhappy...


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. The general fandom belief was that you needed a near-death experience to awaken it. Looks like the tune has changed now that Sasuke had a near-death experience and failed.
> 
> Your argument makes no sense anyway. Sasuke failed to awaken it on his own, at all. The "when" is irrelevant because he never even did it.
> 
> The RS did it for him. That's really all there is to it.



the concept that you need a near death experience to awaken rinnegan was created by those ppl that couldn't read well (there is a lot of them). madara said he awakened it not long before his death, not that he awakened it in a near death experience. they are completely different

anyway the reason i quoted you was because u said sasuke faced the same circumstances as madara and failed to awaken it, so i said that isn't the case because sasuke didn't get to live that long


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So wait, if Sasuke didn't move then what the hell did he do? Move everything around him?



It might be a possibility.


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Never thought of it that way. Could this be possible?



donno but maddy states that sasuke hasnt moved judging from sasukes left eye.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> donno but maddy states that sasuke hasnt moved judging from sasukes left eye.



Well if it is , it's interesting.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Edit of Legend. I think Second time around Madara is insiting on going after his other eye. After getting rejected like that then Art of run and how Naruto practically one hit killed Madara. Right now trying to aquring the eye from Sasuke w/o total destruction tactics with his power backed up by Naruto is the most ill-advised thing Madara can do. I know Madara likes to fight but there is a point in time where you got to take a step back to achieve true victory.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Way too soon to determine whether or not Sasuke awakened the Rinnegan via Hashirama's cells. He meet all of the *stated* requirements.

The acquisition of Sage chakra (via mixture of Indra's and Asura's chakras).


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So wait, if Sasuke didn't move then what the hell did he do? Move everything around him?



with S/T from point A to b there is no time passed or distance traveled really. The new trans still hint at Space time because Sasuke didnt just simply moved. he changed places with S/T


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

Asura's Wrath!


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> with S/T from point A to b there is no time passed or distance traveled really. The new trans still hint at Space time because Sasuke didnt just simply moved. he changed places with S/T



Agreed.

Madara was basically confirming that Sasuke didn't use Shunshin, in a round about way. Only later did he realize it was due to Sasuke's left eye.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

His S/T could work like a warpdrive in which he doesn't move, he moves the space around him.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> with S/T from point A to b there is no time passed or distance traveled really. The new trans still hint at Space time because Sasuke didnt just simply moved. he changed places with S/T



Moving from point A to point B is still moving. Madara stated Sasuke hadn't moved at all, at least according to Takl. Unless Madara was speaking in the context of Sasuke not physically moving (which I'm not sure of) then something is up.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

no mention of space/time ninjutsu this chapter. it probably just looks that way, but it could be something else


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Minato didn't just win due to experience, although I'm sure that plays a part. Minato won because his jutsu, unlike Obito's Space-Time Ninjutsu has instantaneous teleportation. For Obito to accomplish the same thing requires a small period of time, unless he has help from Kakashi's Kamui. Obito's isn't instant. So, even though Obito has the superior or more advanced space-time jutsu, there are ways in which Minato's inferior space-time jutsu is better. I never called Hiraishin a better jutsu, I was explaining how no powerful jutsu can so easily be cast aside based on a perceived level of superiority to any other powerful jutsu. They all have ways in which, under the right circumstances, they can prove quite useful.



Well I theorized why Hirashin is instant while Kamui isnt. Hirashin is opening up two barriers simultaneously to pass through while Kamui(eyes being separated) can open up only one barrier at a time. We know with more power that the barriers can become insanely fast. But Minato uses two barriers. The Tag which the the destination barrior and himself as the target barrier or one of his own Kunai(to warp bijuu damas) The reason Kamui is superior is because like your said no prepped tagged destinations. But if Kamui is utilized to its full potential with both eyes especially with two eyes powerful eyes and the power of senjutsu. What Sasuke is doing isnt that far fetched at all.

Its Practically V2 Kamui 2.0


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

What about Sasuke chidori?
it looks cool and he might have other chidori variations in black.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Asura's Wrath!



We're debating Uchiha awesomeness here, Wayne.

Come back some other time. ck



vered said:


> What about Sasuke chidori?
> it looks cool and he might have other chidori variations in black.



I'm not too happy about it.

Is this really just the same jutsu from Part 1?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

I predict Madara successfully rips out Sasuke's left eye at by the end of the chapter


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> We're debating Uchiha awesomeness here, Wayne.
> 
> Come back some other time. ck
> 
> ...



Dont think it's the same, his chidori is basically Yin enhanced Chidori.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I predict Madara successfully rips out Sasuke's left eye at by the end of the chapter



that is how it looks tbh


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Moving from point A to point B is still moving. Madara stated Sasuke hadn't moved at all, at least according to Takl. Unless Madara was speaking in the context of Sasuke not physically moving (which I'm not sure of) then something is up.



Take the remark with the context and not in a literal sense. And also no movement is required for Space time. Your not being accelerated in a straight path or line from point A to point b. Your defying the laws of space(distance) Time(duration). If you have two barriers for Space time and take one step through the two barrier points. And the two barriers you stepped through took you from USA to Japan. You still only took one step not the equivalent of steps it takes to walk from USA to japan. The barriers essentially makes two destinations overlapped with one another reducing the time it took and distance it took from point  a to be down to zero.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Dont think it's the same, his chidori is basically Yin enhanced Chidori.



Oh well. About time Chidori returned to his arsenal anyway.

But Kirin... it's hopeless, isn't it?

Even though it would be easier to cast now.



Sarahmint said:


> I predict Madara successfully rips out Sasuke's left eye at by the end of the chapter



*gasp*

Who are you?


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> sasukes rinnegen teck is unclear yet.
> maddy says sasuke didnt move although sasuke seemed like teleported to us.
> did sasuke move everyting else save himself?



Are you suggesting that Sasuke now has a universe moving jutsu? NO way that would be too hax for Naruto worlds standard. In fact it would be too hax for any worlds standard


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys already know the answer.:ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Dont think it's the same, his chidori is basically Yin enhanced Chidori.





> light = hikari, akarusa (opposite of darkness), nikkou (sunlight), hi (match, lighter), kanten (view), akarui (opposite of dark), usui (opposite of dark color)
> 
> dark = kurai, yami (opposite of light), koi (color), asaguroi (skin), fukigen na (angry), haraguroi (evil), himitsu no (secret), higure (opposite of daybreak)



I guess we just find one. Kuraiton: Chidori Or just Yinton: Chidori or Senpo Chidori


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Are you suggesting that Sasuke now has a universe moving jutsu? NO way that would be too hax for Naruto worlds standard. In fact it would be too hax for any worlds standard



Anything they have right now is too haxxed, Naruto and Sasuke are like demi gods in terms of powers which again makes me doubt about them staying that way permanently.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You guys already know the answer.:ignoramus



Unlikely.

If it's imperfect Izanagi, Sasuke will lose an eye permanently and Kishimoto will have none of that.

If it's perfect Izanagi, well... that would be way too OP.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> His S/T could work like a warpdrive in which he doesn't move, he moves the space around him.



That would be pretty badass. And from the look of things, he is able to reposition people/things not in his line of sight.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Anything they have right now is too haxxed, Naruto and Sasuke are like demi gods in terms of powers which again makes me doubt about them staying that way permanently.



As haxxed as they are there is still a limit,but a universe-moving ability is unheard of.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> If it's imperfect Izanagi, Sasuke will lose an eye permanently and Kishimoto will have none of that.
> 
> If it's perfect Izanagi, well... that would be way too OP.



Well, maybe it's somewhere in between. Where he cant use the full benefits of Izanagi yet, but doesn't have to worry about the drawback.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> If it's imperfect Izanagi, Sasuke will lose an eye permanently and Kishimoto will have none of that.
> 
> If it's perfect Izanagi, well... that would be way too OP.


 

With imperfect Izanagi, you only get to change yourself, and only if your injured. 

With perfect Izanagi, you get to change _anything_, without being injured.

Perfect Uchiha ocular powers. Change the destiny of yourself and others.:ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> That would be pretty badass. And from the look of things, he is able to reposition people/things not in his line of sight.



I think thats due to the Rinnegan possibly having Byakugan like vision. While it may not be up to the range of Kilometers its still bad ass to Warp in a 360 fashion. Either that or its Because of Sasuke is connected with Natural energy with its sensory ability and is now able to move/open up S/T Barriers all around him in the immediate area. If Sasuke can use Kagustuchi in a 360 fashion with the black flame susano-o shield. then with increased power he should be able to do the same with the barrier.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I predict Madara successfully rips out Sasuke's left eye at by the end of the chapter



[sp=I don't know how to use tags]

[/sp]

You suckers for foreshadowing, this is actually the first time in MONTHS that we've had something good about "foreshadowing".


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> With imperfect Izanagi, you only get to change yourself, and only if your injured.
> 
> With perfect Izanagi, you get to change _anything_, without being injured.
> 
> Perfect *Six Paths* ocular powers. Change the destiny of yourself and others.:ignoramus



Fixed.

This is Rinnegan we're dealing with here. Not the lowly Uchiha powers.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> With imperfect Izanagi, you only get to change yourself, and only if your injured.
> 
> With perfect Izanagi, you get to change _anything_, without being injured.
> 
> Perfect Uchiha ocular powers. Change the destiny of yourself and others.:ignoramus



yo i didnt evn notice sasuke vanished like that until now

itachi's eyes


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> We're debating Uchiha awesomeness here, Wayne.
> 
> Come back some other time. ck



Uchiha awesomeness?. 



Sarahmint said:


> I predict Madara successfully rips out Sasuke's left eye at by the end of the chapter


Only quality villains can achieve that.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *I think thats due to the Rinnegan possibly having Byakugan like vision. While it may not be up to the range of Kilometers its still bad ass to Warp in a 360 fashion.* Either that or its Because of Sasuke is connected with Natural energy with its sensory ability and is now able to move/open up S/T Barriers all around him in the immediate area. If Sasuke can use Kagustuchi in a 360 fashion with the black flame susano-o shield. then with increased power he should be able to do the same with the barrier.



Since when does the Rinnegan have 360 degree vision? The only enhanced seeing trait the Rinnegan grants is the ability to see chakra (as is custom for all three dojutsu to variable extents) and the ability to see through other rinnegans that are connected to your own.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fixed.






Klue said:


> This is Rinnegan we're dealing with here. Not the lowly Uchiha powers.


Then Madara should stop mentioning Choku-tomoe:ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Did he knew he could beat Gai though? He almost killed him. It was sheer luck that Madara survived Gai and Gai only failed to kill him because the gates ran out.



I figured he was happy because he knew he could heal and that eventually it would stop because the user dies


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> With imperfect Izanagi, you only get to change yourself, and only if your injured.
> 
> With perfect Izanagi, you get to change _anything_, without being injured.
> 
> Perfect Uchiha ocular powers. Change the destiny of yourself and others.:ignoramus



Actually I think Eternal Izanagi is going to get refined in a more stable fashion. Since it was created Post Indra we know it wasn't created from the Original Mangekyo. I think its will become an ability where you can take damage w/o casting the jutsu and it will make all injuries turn to genjutsu at the expensive of chakra. When its actually activated(Only able for a few seconds) You can survive death or even your body being destroyed.

Im thinking of this because we know that with Limbo that it breaks the border between Spiritual world and Physical world and we know that two Madara's exist because of it in spirit form and Physical form. So perhaps if your physical form is completely destroyed with True Eternal Izanagi. Instead of losing your eye it takes a while for your body to come back. Much like a Bijuu. This will make the attack pretty powerful still with an insane level of hax. But keep the manga balanced. I like powerful techniques in fiction. I love that shit. But what makes me love it even more is if it balanced with the rest of the universe. If I was writing this manga. I would of had Rookie 9 All have become Hashirama level and create their own Elemetal or Clan avatar.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fixed.
> 
> This is Rinnegan we're dealing with here. Not the lowly Uchiha powers.



that rennigan is nothing more than an overblown sharingan :ignoramus


----------



## takL (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> With imperfect Izanagi, you only get to change yourself, and only if your injured.
> 
> With perfect Izanagi, you get to change _anything_, without being injured.
> 
> Perfect Uchiha ocular powers. Change the destiny of yourself and others.:ignoramus



i dont get why peeps love izanagi so much...thats basically a poor mans rikudoh power. sasuke now got hash power from hash himself and hash cells, and hagoromos blessings ie rikudohs power from hagoromo, not to mention his own choku tomoe.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> that rennigan is nothing more than an overblown sharingan :ignoramus



Juubi's eye is a Rinnegan.

You Fail. Try again. :ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Have you been reading the manga?
> 
> He seemed pretty happy against Gai, and always speaks of his legendary battles with Hashirama.



Yes that is why I said what I said he is happy if he has a hard on for someone like hashi and Gai because I believe he knew he could heal. I started thinking this because he is not excited when facing naruto and sasuke.  There has to be a reason. I thought he was going to be super excited for facing demigods but I was wrong


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fixed.
> 
> This is Rinnegan we're dealing with here. Not the lowly Uchiha powers.



The lot defending S/T has no moral to talk about low class powers.

Minato and Obito had S/T and they were normal people. What's the difference between what they had and what Sasuke has, if that's his "new" technique?

Indefinite Izanagi and Izanami with no limits runs laps around that. He can do whatever the fuck he wants, to the point of emulating S/T if he felt like it. That's what haxx and godly sounds like, not vanilla S/T which we've seen since forever.

Who the fuck cares about the name of the technique. It is what it is, whether it's called one thing or the other.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Then Madara should stop mentioning Choku-tomoe:ignoramus



While he continues to pursue the Rinnegan?

Can't even recall what his EMS even looks like.

Been so long. :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Juubi's eye is a Rinnegan.
> 
> You Fail. Try again. :ignoramus



juubi's eye looks like an overbloan sharingan.

i win, you know it. stop denying it


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You lot defending S/T have no moral to talk about low class powers.
> 
> Minato and Obito had S/T and they were normal people. What's the difference between what they had and what Sasuke has, if that's his "new" technique?
> 
> Indefinite Izanagi and Izanami runs laps around that. That's what haxx and godly sounds like, not S/T which we've seen since forever.



tha'ts basically banbutsu sozu .which it can still be, however in that case it will still be considered bending of reality.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> juubi's eye looks like an overbloan sharingan.
> 
> i win, you know it. stop denying it



Because a Sharingan featuring concentric circles and color which spans the entire eye, exist.

Naw son.

Juubi's eye looks like both, and is called Rinnegan.

It's over, I win. :ignoramus


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The lot defending S/T has no moral to talk about low class powers.
> 
> Minato and Obito had S/T and they were normal people. What's the difference between what they had and what Sasuke has, if that's his "new" technique?
> 
> ...



But if Sasuke can literally do whatever the fuck he wants doesn't that make he sorta...overpowered?

If that were true then he can solo Madara and then Naruto afterwards as an appetizer.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But if Sasuke can literally do whatever the fuck he wants doesn't that make he sorta...overpowered?
> 
> If that were true then he can solo Madara and then Naruto afterwards as an appetizer.



Isn't that the point of these power-ups? Naruto and Sasuke have been going up and up the power ladder, so much people think this is DBZ now. Might as well go all the way. They've been over-powered since the pain arc, might as well let them go on.

As if Naruto won't have a rasengan that can counter this.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

What the heck is all this about Sharingan and Rinnegan? Guys , the Juubi eye is both a sharinga + (regular) Rinnegan. It's the mother eye of both Sharinga  and Rinnegan. It's useless to fight over these eyes. They both are part of each other. Sharingan came from the Rinnegan  and Rinnegan is fully matured Sharingan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Uchiha awesomeness?.



Legendary Kaguya/Juubi Doujutsu, S/T tech GG.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 22, 2014)

I am kind of disappointed that Naruto's quasi Juubi form didn't have real clothes like the sage and Madara's.  I guess the man is stuck with glowworm mode.  Also it would have been much cooler if he got a new tailed beast instead of a coop.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> What the heck is all this about Sharingan and Rinnegan? Guys , the Juubi eye is both a sharinga + (regular) Rinnegan. It's the mother eye of both Sharinga  and Rinnegan. It's useless to fight over these eyes. They both are part of each other. Sharingan came from the Rinnegan  and Rinnegan is fully matured Sharingan.



Keep quite you.

The winner of KL's _Great Doujutsu Battle_ was determine by the name of the Juubi's eye. It's a Rinnegan; therefore, we win. 

I don't recall your participation in these _great_ debates, your opinion in this matter is worth no more than a 'PFFFFF.'


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> What the heck is all this about Sharingan and Rinnegan? Guys , the Juubi eye is both a sharinga + (regular) Rinnegan. It's the mother eye of both Sharinga  and Rinnegan. It's useless to fight over these eyes. They both are part of each other. Sharingan came from the Rinnegan  and Rinnegan is fully matured Sharingan.



That sums it up pretty well.

It isn't really either of those. This is the original power.

In any case, if Kishimoto has decided to call it Rinnegan why not settle for that?

A different kind perhaps, but still.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Legendary Kaguya/Juubi Doujutsu, S/T tech GG.



Kaguya isn't an Uchiha.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep quite you.
> 
> The winner of KL's _Great Doujutsu Battle_ was determine by the name of the Juubi's eye. It's a Rinnegan; therefore, we win.
> 
> I don't recall your participation in these _great_ debates, your opinion in this matter is worth no more than a 'PFFFFF.'



Yeah , I was never a part of your war that's why I don't care who "wins". It is clear that both eyes are part of each other so anyone trying to split them now is just being childish so both parties loose.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Yeah , I was never a part of your war that's why I don't care who "wins". It is clear that both eyes are part of each other so anyone trying to split them now is just being childish so both parties loose.





Called Rinnegan, Rinnegan wins. 

Rinnegan stronger, cause Rinnegan higher up.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont get why peeps love izanagi so much...thats basically a poor mans rikudoh power.


Sure, if his power was a ocular genjutsu that made him immortal.:ignoramus   



takL said:


> sasuke now got hash power from hash himself and hash cells, and hagoromos blessings ie rikudohs power from hagoromo, *not to mention his own choku tomoe.*


And you know what the Choku-tomoe did, right.:ignoramus  


			
				takL said:
			
		

> They say that the eyes of the young brother obtained eternal light by gaining the new host?*and moreover some mutant, peculiar new ocular power was(/powers were) born into the eyes*.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep quite you.
> 
> The winner of KL's _Great Doujutsu Battle_ was determine by the name of the Juubi's eye. It's a Rinnegan; therefore, we win.
> 
> I don't recall your participation in these _great_ debates, your opinion in this matter is worth no more than a 'PFFFFF.'



The battle isnt over until the Manga is over. We know all about the sharingan and the Rinnegan practically. But there we are left dry about the Origins of the Mangekyo. Which I think Sasuke found out with his talk with the sage


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The battle isnt over until the Manga is over. We know all about the sharingan and the Rinnegan practically. But there we are left dry about the Origins of the Mangekyo. Which I think Sasuke found out with his talk with the sage



The battle ended when the name of the Juubi's eye was revealed - it was the one truth both sides agreed upon. Doesn't matter if the Mangekyou still has some development left.

I fully expect to see Madara's left and right Mangekyou powers before this fight is through.


[SIZE=-2]Probably at a much higher level with his Rinnegan than what could be performed with a mere Mangekyou. [/SIZE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Really, guys.

The chapter's title is "Sasuke's Rinnegan...!!"

You can't even dismiss it as Madara's opinion anymore.



Bruce Wayne said:


> Kaguya isn't an Uchiha.



She's the source. The OG. 


But if you wanna go purist on this, there's always

[YOUTUBE]uNN97w_0-rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Really, guys.
> 
> The chapter's title is "Sasuke's Rinnegan...!!"
> 
> You can't even dismiss it as Madara's opinion anymore.


You can't dismiss him fapping to the ems, either.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> The battle ended when the name of the Juubi's eye was revealed - it was the one truth both sides agreed upon. Doesn't matter if the Mangekyou still has some development left.
> 
> I fully expect to see Madara's left and right Mangekyou powers before this fight is through.
> 
> ...



Meh I was out to prove Mangekyo> Rinnegan. If the Origins of the Mangekyo come from somewhere else then that gives my argument abit more hope. But it seems like Sasuke might end up as final villain or as the strongest. Because Kaguya was stated to have the powers of both Sharingan and Byakugan which seems to be the true Rinnegan powers.  If those powers are all inside the One Eyed Rinnegan. That means the two eyes inside are left open to be something greater. Which is why im pushing for the third Minds Eye Rinnegan with the two mangekyo. Sasuke's Hax will probably be greater than Kaguya but his raw power will probably lack.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You can't dismiss him fapping to the ems, either.



I wouldn't anyway. That fapping is warranted. 

But that example is from before Sasuke got this doujutsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You can't dismiss him fapping to the ems, either.



There's no fapping, he just pointed it out. Obviously Uchiha with Indra's chakra are more special than other Uchiha.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I wouldn't anyway. That fapping is warranted.
> 
> But that example is from before Sasuke got this doujutsu.


don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it. 

Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it.
> 
> Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.



   

He is making a comparison between his eyes and Sasuke's own. What's being implied is that a choku-tomoe is a particularly powerful Mangekyou.

Responsible for this jutsu? :rofl

Chapter title says it all.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it.
> 
> Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.



He didn't say that.He clearly said that Sasuke power, belongs to his left eye which is a Rinnegan.
That new power is a Rinnegan power and has nothing to do with Sasuke EMS.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Also....Something tells me with The Sages Power and his Yin power. That all of Sasuke Ninjutsu are going to be darkened in color.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it.
> 
> Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.



Ah, save the emotes. I'm nowhere as invested as some folks here.

I wasn't arguing about the techniques. I said that the author himself openly stating it in the chapter's title is superior evidence than interpretation of statements.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> He didn't say that.He clearly said that Sasuke power, belongs to his left eye which is a Rinnegan.
> That new power is a Rinnegan power and has nothing to do with Sasuke EMS.



Yeah.

Obviously a power Hagoromo gave him.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it.
> 
> Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.



Very true. I anticipate the last few Pages of the chapter to be sasuke recovering from Madara's failed counter attack. it will be like

Madara: So I see...Thats the power you gained from awakening the power of the Rinnegan.
Sasuke: No...Your wrong....My technique not from the Rinnegan
Madara: ?!?!?!?
 *Sasuke Pushes his hair back for clear view of both eyes & forehead*
Sasuke: Its the true power of the Uchiha Clan...The Choku Tomoe Mangekyo


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Also....Something tells me with The Sages Power and his Yin power. That all of Sasuke Ninjutsu are going to be darkened in color.



Only ones that come from his moon eyed tatooed one.
Would be nice to see more chidori variants though, i want him to start fighting like a ninja again like he used to do as Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hey takL, remember you said these rocks didn't mean what I thought they meant?:ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess who has the *rope* to connect them.:ignoramus



This is freaky in the fact that it makes sense, Kishi the master of foreshadow and parraell.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is making a comparison between his eyes and Sasuke's own. What's being implied is that a choku-tomoe is a particularly powerful Mangekyou.
> 
> Responsible for this jutsu? :rofl
> 
> Chapter title says it all.



Chapter titles do have a twist. And an ability of Sasuke's Rinnegan was still revealed. The Ability to See Limbo ^_^. Possibilities are endless my friend.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hey takL, remember you said these rocks didn't mean what I thought they meant?:ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess who has the *rope* to connect them.:ignoramus



Sweet Baby Jesus. Perhaps Thats what Limbo is. Its the Border between the realm of the living and ghost. The Spiritual and Physical world. Yin & Yang. Heaven and earth. I have a feeling this weeks chapter is going to spawn some great theories and threads out the ass.


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> don't matter; it's like saying the rinnegan has something to do with PS just because he has it activated when he used it.
> 
> Madara said _Rinnegan_ could see limbo, but choku-tomoe (ems) is responsible for Sasuke's new jutsu.



If that was true, Madara would be able to use Sasuke's new jutsu since Sasuke's choku-tomoe is the same as his own.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is making a comparison between his eyes and Sasuke's own. What's being implied is that a choku-tomoe is a particularly powerful Mangekyou.
> 
> Responsible for this jutsu? :rofl
> 
> Chapter title says it all.



Yeah. But the end of the Chapter will reveal the warping jutsu is mangekyo. Next Chapter title will be Choku Tomoe....


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus. Perhaps Thats what Limbo is. Its the Border between the realm of the living and ghost. The Spiritual and Physical world. Yin & Yang. Heaven and earth. I have a feeling this weeks chapter is going to spawn some great theories and threads out the ass.



He who masters the rinnegan is considered to be outside life and death. 
That's what Konan said.

Nothing new

I guess Kishi finally decided to explain Konan's words.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

ZE said:


> If that was true, Madara would be able to use Sasuke's new jutsu since Sasuke's choku-tomoe is the same as his own.



Well so far we have seen alot of the Original Rinnegans on the forehead. And it has been stated the The Rinnegan is a mutation in that era of the manga. It could be The One Eyed Rinnegan is the true one which is suppose to be the mind eye(Forehead Rinne Mark/Eyeball) While the Eyes are suppose to Remain Mangekyo. It could possibly be that Madara Lost all of his mangekyo Powers separated by Yin and Yang when he gained the Rinnegan. So while he can keep Yin/Yang Releases such as Susano-o, Izanagi,Limbo he cant use The separated Yin base and Yang base techniques of Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah. But the end of the Chapter will reveal the warping jutsu is mangekyo. Next Chapter title will be Choku Tomoe....



It's a power given to him Hagoromo, an ability of his left eye, the Rinnegan.

There is no point walking "that" path any longer.


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well so far we have seen alot of the Original Rinnegans on the forehead. And it has been stated the The Rinnegan is a mutation in that era of the manga. It could be The One Eyed Rinnegan is the true one which is suppose to be the mind eye(Forehead Rinne Mark/Eyeball) While the Eyes are suppose to Remain Mangekyo. It could possibly be that Madara Lost all of his mangekyo Powers separated by Yin and Yang when he gained the Rinnegan. So while he can keep Yin/Yang Releases such as Susano-o, Izanagi,Limbo he cant use The separated Yin base and Yang base techniques of Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi.



Madara never used amateratsu and tsukuyomi on panel even when he was losing against the senjuu. Why would he use them now even if they were part of his arsenal? If Madara lost those jutsus, then he also lost shinra tensei and all of the other rinnegan jutsus he never used.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well so far we have seen alot of the Original Rinnegans on the forehead. And it has been stated the The Rinnegan is a mutation in that era of the manga.



Kakashi called Rinnegan a mutation and Rikudou a legend.

Obito debunked that theory.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

ZE said:


> He who masters the rinnegan is considered to be outside life and death.
> That's what Konan said.
> 
> Nothing new
> ...



Exactly. These explanations from this chapter is starting to make alot of shit makes sense. This explanation of Limbo and actually seeing inside that world and how it resembles Tsukiyomi which is suppose to be the "Darkness of the spiritual world" answers alot of questions while asking few more. I can even quite understand how Infinite Tsukiyomi works now too.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Choku-tomoe is praised for fluid movement, and now it is praised for no movement.:ignoramus 



ZE said:


> If that was true, Madara would be able to use Sasuke's new jutsu since Sasuke's choku-tomoe is the same as his own.


Not literally the exact same. Sharingan carry different powers.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kakashi called Rinnegan a mutation and Rikudou a legend.
> 
> Obito debunked that theory.



Only thing Obito did was prove that Neither him nor Madara knew the full story nor were the versions accurate depictions. Im starting to think the Rinnegan taking place inside the actual eye balls is the Mutation and that the Real Rinnegan is the One eyed one on the forehead.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chapter titles do have a twist. And an ability of Sasuke's Rinnegan was still revealed. The Ability to See Limbo ^_^. Possibilities are endless my friend.



Sasuke warped Madara and his sword. Madara called it the ability of his left eye, the Rinnegan.

Yal cats need to get with the times. It's all about that Rikudou power now.

End game.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Rinnegan is the new sharingan.


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not literally the exact same. Sharingan carry different powers.



Madara: "And the same Straight Tomoe as me..."

And we know what powers Sasuke's sharingan carry; Susanoo, amateratsu and enton. 

EMS Madara did nothing outside of those powers for us to consider his EMS any different.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only thing Obito did was prove that Neither him nor Madara knew the full story nor were the versions accurate depictions. Im starting to think the Rinnegan taking place inside the actual eye balls is the Mutation and that the Real Rinnegan is the One eyed one on the forehead.



Then that would make the Sharingan and Mangekyou Sharingans, mutations too.

Don't see the significance, regardless. But I guess it all depends on whether or not Sasuke can switch to the Rinnegan we're use to seeing and/or obtain the Juubi's version in his right eye.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

ZE said:


> Madara never used amateratsu and tsukuyomi on panel even when he was losing against the senjuu. Why would he use them now even if they were part of his arsenal? If Madara lost those jutsus, then he also lost shinra tensei and all of the other rinnegan jutsus he never used.



Either I typed something wrong or you read something wrong. Madara probably did have Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi because those two jutsu are required to unlock Susano-o. We know Amaterasu is the light of the material world(Yang) while Tsukiyomi is darkness of the spiritual world(Yin). Madara losing those Yin and yang powers of Mangekyo. While keeping his Rinnegan powers.

Its been constantly stated and hinted that Madara is a failure and never achieved the true power of the uchiha Clan. I think the reason is because Madara powers mutated because he couldn't handle Hashirama Power of superior life force. So while he gained the Rinnegan powers of Yin, Yang, and Inyoton it seems he lost the Yin and Yang powers of the Mangekyo but most likely kept the Inyoton powers of the Uchiha Clan considering he can use Susano-o.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Seriously Blinks, I even took and defended your case (fuck I was even the one to create the thread) about Sharingan > Rinnegan because evidence supported it since it appeared Kaguya's eye was the Sharingan.

But now that we know Kaguya's and Juubi's eye is the Rinnegan there is no way around it, the Rinnegan is superior, it is overwhelmingly supported by the manga.

What case can be made for Sharingan?


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara probably did have Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi because those two jutsu are required to unlock Susano-o.



But he never used them. Who's to say he's choosing not to use them now like he did in the past? He didn't lose anything, he just has better jutsus now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Seriously Blinks, I even took and defended your case (fuck I was even the one to create the thread) about Sharingan > Rinnegan because evidence supported it since it appeared Kaguya's eye was the Sharingan.
> 
> But now that we know Kaguya's and Juubi's eye is the Rinnegan there is no way around it, the Rinnegan is superior, it is overwhelmingly supported by the manga.
> 
> What case can be made for Sharingan?



Choku-Tomoe and troll interpretation.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke warped Madara and his sword. Madara called it the ability of his left eye, the Rinnegan.
> 
> Yal cats need to get with the times. It's all about that Rikudou power now.
> 
> End game.



Yes but that eye has features from both Rinnegan and Sharingan. And that eye evolved from a "Mangekyo". Remember what I said and showed you about Controlling foreign DNA and hashirama's Power. Perhaps sasuke controlling it will allow him to access both Rinnegan and Mangekyo Sharingan powers through that eye. So while being able to see Limbo can come from that eye he would still be able to blast Amaterasu from it as well.



Klue said:


> Then that would make the Sharingan and Mangekyou Sharingans, mutations too.
> 
> Don't see the significance, regardless. But I guess it all depends on whether or not Sasuke can switch to the Rinnegan we're use to seeing and/or obtain the Juubi's version in his right eye.



Like I said before. I understand that kishi purposely twisted up some parts of the lore for twist and to keep the story interesting with reveals and left gas. Its already been stated that the Sharingan and Uchiha powers have been diluted over the years. And It also seems that the Mangekyo came into the picture outside of the Rinnegan and Sharingan. So im thinking perhaps Indra obtained the Mangekyo powers from somewhere else.

Honestly im fine with either or. Both Eyes as Sharinnegan or both eyes being Mangekyo with forehead Rinne Sage Mark. But I do think kishi will separate what powers come from Mangekyo and what comes from Rinnegan.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 22, 2014)

Nagato was able to use the Rinnegan to see the dark world(whatever we're calling it) 

I wonder if that means Nagato would be able to see Madara's Limbo jutsu


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Nagato was able to use the Rinnegan to see the dark world(whatever we're calling it)
> 
> I wonder if that means Nagato would be able to see Madara's Limbo jutsu


He probably would. Madara suggested Obito would have seen it. 



ZE said:


> Madara: "And the same Straight Tomoe as me..."
> 
> And we know what powers Sasuke's sharingan carry; Susanoo, amateratsu and enton.
> 
> EMS Madara did nothing outside of those powers for us to consider his EMS any different.


 "straight tomoe" is a title in the same sense "mister" is a title. It doesn't mean two things are _literally_ the same, only that they can be _classified_ to a certain extent.


Ems also awakens an additional ocular power. Madara's actions suggest that whatever that power was in Sasuke's case, _he_ didn't get it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> "straight tomoe" is a title in the same sense "mister" is a title. It doesn't mean two things are _literally_ the same, only that they can be _classified_ to a certain extent.
> 
> 
> Ems also awakens an additional ocular power. Madara's actions suggest that whatever that power was, _he_ didn't get it.



And what actions would those be? The fact that he hasn't used it? He still hasn't used his first and second Mangekyou powers as of yet.

Regardless, the jutsu we're seeing now from Sasuke, isn't it. That's more than obvious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Nagato was able to use the Rinnegan to see the dark world(whatever we're calling it)
> 
> I wonder if that means Nagato would be able to see Madara's Limbo jutsu



Nagato activated his eyes and was able to perceive an invisible barrier. Madara's Limbo is another dimension entirely.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> And what actions would those be? The fact that he hasn't used it? He still hasn't used his first and second Mangekyou powers as of yet.


Nah, the fact that he's _mentioned_ it about three times in total, and just tried to get the eye for himself. 

Wonder if he'll try to get the right eye, too.:ignoramus  



Klue said:


> Regardless, the jutsu we're seeing now from Sasuke, isn't it. That's more than obvious.


If there's no word for it, then it doesn't count.:ignoramus 



Klue said:


> Nagato activated his eyes and was able to perceive an invisible barrier. Madara's Limbo is another dimension entirely.


It's the same shit.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Nah, the fact that he's _mentioned_ it about three times in total, and just tried to get the eye for himself.
> 
> Wonder if he'll try to get the right eye, too.:ignoramus
> 
> ...



He's going only for the left eye as he himself declared this chapter, he needs only the Rinnegan eye to complete his set.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Nah, the fact that he's _mentioned_ it about three times in total, and just tried to get the eye for himself.
> 
> Wonder if he'll try to get the right eye, too.:ignoramus



Wanted Sasuke's eyes (both) until he recovered his Rinnegan. Now missing his left eye, said Sasuke's left eye will do.

His left eye is a Rinnegan now. :ignoramus


Mangekyou was trolled. :ignoramus




BlinkST said:


> If there's no word for it, then it doesn't count.:ignoramus



Chapter title. :ignoramus



BLinkST said:


> It's the same shit.



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nagato activated his eyes and was able to perceive an invisible barrier. Madara's Limbo is another dimension entirely.



Nah. Limbo Is just the Spiritual World. If Limbo was madara own dimension then there is no reason why Sasukes powers would connect to his dimension. We seen this already with obito and kakashi and how they explained it.

Limbo is going to be connected to Tsukiyomi and the Spiritual world.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wanted Sasuke's eyes (both) until he recovered his Rinnegan. Now missing his left eye, said Sasuke's left eye will do.
> 
> His left eye is a Rinnegan now. :ignoramus


That is using ctm powers. 
That stands for "Choku-tomoe Mangekyo":ignoramus  



Klue said:


> Mangekyou was trolled. :ignoramus


Rinnegan is just a glorified heat seeking goggles.  



Klue said:


> Chapter title. :ignoramus


Chapter contents.:ignoramus  



Klue said:


> Maybe, maybe not.


Definitely.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Nah. Limbo Is just the Spiritual World. If Limbo was madara own dimension then *there is no reason why Sasukes powers would connect to his dimension*. We seen this already with obito and kakashi and how they explained it.
> 
> Limbo is going to be connected to Tsukiyomi and the Spiritual world.



Let's ignore the fact that they both have the Rinnegan and Sage Chakra. 

Naruto can sense Madara's shadow too.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> xLet's ignore the fact that they both have the Rinnegan and Sage Chakra.
> 
> Naruto can sense Madara's shadow too.



Yes but that doesnt mean That Madara has his own Dimension or that its connected to what Sasuke can see or what Naruto can sense. Madara's Limbo clone seems to be him in the Spiritual world. I bet Ino and their Yamanaka clan jutsu probably looks like something extremely similar to what Madara's doing. he is projecting his spiritual form out to do his bidding. The difference between Madara's limbo and Yamanaka's clan jutsu is that Madara definetly has a more controlled and stronger version.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That is using ctm powers.
> That stands for "Choku-tomoe Mangekyo":ignoramus



Naw son, try Rinnegan.

Ability of his left eye. :ignoramus



BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan is just a glorified heat seeking goggles.



No, it's what you mistakenly mislabled the "_OG Sharingan_."

Lol. 




BlinkST said:


> Chapter contents.:ignoramus



Also works in my favor. Stated to be an ability of his left eye, which is a Rinnegan. 




BlinkST said:


> Definitely.



Your opinion.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son, try Rinnegan.
> 
> Ability of his left eye. :ignoramus


Try Choku-tomoe.:ignoramus  



Klue said:


> No, it's what you mistakenly mislabled the "_OG Sharingan_."
> 
> Lol.


That ship has sailed, historian.:ignoramus  



Klue said:


> Also works in my favor. Stated to be an ability of his left eye, which is a Rinnegan.


While referencing the choku-tomoe.  



Klue said:


> Your opinion.


"Obviously" correct. Madara didn't avoid use limbo because it was "too powerful", like people assumed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes but that doesnt mean That Madara has his own Dimension or that its connected to what Sasuke can see or what Naruto can sense. Madara's Limbo clone seems to be him in the Spiritual world. I bet Ino and their Yamanaka clan jutsu probably looks like something extremely similar to what Madara's doing. he is projecting his spiritual form out to do his bidding. The difference between Madara's limbo and Yamanaka's clan jutsu is that Madara definetly has a more controlled and stronger version.



Madara calls it the dimension of _Limbo_, Csdabest calls it the _Spiritual World_.

What is going on here?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son, try Rinnegan.
> 
> Ability of his left eye. :ignoramus
> 
> ...



Klue then where do you think the line between Sasuke and Madara will be drawn. If Sasuke just awakens Rinnegan then he hasnt done anything special other than follow Madara's path. Itachi stated Madara had failed for a reason. When Sasuke shows the true power of the His mangekyo. The true Choku Tomoe Sharingan he will show you why we stay strong. Rinnegan is good and all. But it will be the Uchiha powers of the Mangekyo that take things to the next level.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Try Choku-tomoe.:ignoramus



His EMS is visible right now?




BlinkST said:


> That ship has sailed, historian.:ignoramus



Seems as if you recovered well, I'm impressed. :ignoramus 




BlinkST said:


> While referencing the choku-tomoe.



Again, referring to the quality / potential of his eyes. Not the jutsu he used.

Sasuke is even shown using his new jutsu with his Rinnegan, at least twice in the chapter.

But I guess it would be nice to prove Rinnegan is capable of using Mangekyou jutsu.





BlinkST said:


> "Obviously" correct. Madara didn't avoid use limbo because it was "too powerful", like people assumed.



But he still used Limbo against Naruto and Sasuke, only realizing later that Sasuke could see it because of his Rinnegan.

He hadn't known Limbo could be seen or sensed form this dimension. Try again, my little Blink-kun.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't seriously believe not only Rinnegan is being debated as inferior to Sharingan but also to the Juubi and Kaguya's eye which is obviously a stronger version of Rinnegan having both Sharingan and Rinnegan patterns, BUT NOT ONLY THAT, but that fucking EMS is the candidate proposed to be superior to Rinnegan and Juubi-Kaguya-Sasuke Rinnegan 

Oh my God          

At least if you are going to argue guys the Sharingan is stronger, go with something that makes sense, I dunno argue that Kaguya's eye was a Sharingan and that Sasuke's Rinnegan is somehow different than Kaguya's eye and that the power granted by the fruit is that Sharingan, using as argument that the Sharingan was mentioned when talking about Kaguya and not the Rinnegan.

At least Naruto Wiki would agree with you if you decide to argue this in favor of Sharingan superiority 

Rather that arguing fucking EMS is stronger than Juubi's eye or Rinnegan and somehow has powers strongers than a Juubi Jinchuuriki


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Klue then where do you think the line between Sasuke and Madara will be drawn. If Sasuke just awakens Rinnegan then he hasnt done anything special other than follow Madara's path. Itachi stated Madara had failed for a reason. When Sasuke shows the true power of the His mangekyo. The true Choku Tomoe Sharingan he will show you why we stay strong. Rinnegan is good and all. But it will be the Uchiha powers of the Mangekyo that take things to the next level.



For the love of Hagoromo-sama, he was referring to Obito. You know, the guy that hid in Akatuski's shadow and attacked the village with the Nine Tails?

He thought Obito was Madara the entire time. Obito did not awaken the EMS, and therefore, did not possess the true potential of the Uchiha.

Everything after, "_He lost the battle at VOTE for control of the village_," was referring to Obito, not *thee* Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara calls it the dimension of _Limbo_, Csdabest calls it the _Spiritual World_.
> 
> What is going on here?



Madara also said that people shouldn't be able to sense his limbo self in that "world" which means Madara doesn't know everything. Considering that he doesnt even know how he truly awakened the Rinnegan and thinks its merely senju and uchiha powers shows he is inaccurate on a great deal of many things.

Dimension, world, space, realms, existence all have interchangeable meanings that interlink with one another. Its abit confusing so thats why you have to use context. Madara's Limbo the way that it looks resembles the actual world/dimension except its inverted color scheme. We know Tsukiyomi has the same color scheme and is known as the darkness of the spiritual world. Its drags the targets mind into that world. We see that there is no real difference between the world of limbo and the real world. Unlike what we have seen in naruto Bijuu dimension/world, Orochimaru's and Obito's. Their own claimed and stated dimensions dont resemble the real world at all. Which is why it makes more sense for Limbo to be the spiritual world,realm, and dimension that is overlapped with the physical world,realm, or dimension.

Im sure in that Yin world that you could create all types of things inside their. And i believe with the right amount of power and control you can bring things out of the spiritual world.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 22, 2014)

It's time for Orochimaru to appear and steal the show!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

